# Angst beim Nachtangeln



## mohfra (17. Mai 2005)

Wer kennt das? „Angst beim Nachtangeln“Der Mond ist von den Wolken bedeckt und man kann kaum die Hand vor den Augen erkennen. Die Taschenlampe gibt auch ständig den Geist auf (Akku leer)
Bei jedem unbekannten Geräusch, wird man hellhörig und versucht diesen zu zuordnen.
Aus dem stark bewachsenen Hinterraum kommt dann ein Geräusch, als wenn eine Person auf ein zukommt, jedoch auf ein zurufen von Dir kommt keine Antwort. 
Na kennt Ihr so was auch?

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de#6


----------



## HD4ever (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

na ja...hält sich bei mir in Grenzen ....  
das einzige mal wo ich fast gestorben bin, ist schon einige Jahre her....
fütterte eine kleine Maus vor meinem Angelstuhl fleissig mit Maiskörnern, als
ich mal wieder länger regungslos dasaß und die Maus beobachtete kam über meinen Kopf ne Schleiereule und machte der kleinen Maiskornräuberin in 1m Entfernung den kurzen Prozess...... 
als der Schatten so urplötzlich lautlos vor meinem Gesicht langschoß wars ja fast um meinen Herzschlag geschehen.... |uhoh:


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 

Ich hab letzten Spätsommer einsam und alleine in der Nacht am Rhein gehockt und plötzlich knackte und raschelte es 20 Meter hinter mir im Gebüsch und zwei Halbwilde kommen da raus gesprungen, weil sie auf der Suche nach Feuerholz waren. Hab mir vor Schrecken fast in die Box gemacht. 

Ich glaube es liegt nicht zuletzt daran, dass sich unsere Sicherheit mit der Zeit völlig verändert hat, erstens durch reale Ereignisse, andererseits auch dadurch, dass es in der heutigen Medienwelt schneller die Runde macht, wenn wirklich mal was passiert, außerdem scheinen mir die Menschen immer mehr Hemmungen abzulegen. 

Wenn ich meinen vater so höre, hat der sich früher ob alleine oder in der Gruppe ohne Hemmung irgendwo an den Rhein gehauen im Sommer und dort gepennt wie ne Murmel, heute fast undenkbar. Wenn wirklich mal einer kam, wars ein Bauer, der zum Frühstück eingeladen hat. Auch in meiner Jugend konnte man das noch teilweise, aber da lief ja auch nicht die halbe Welt mit Gaspistole und Schlagring durch die Gegend.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt mich hier in der Gegend irgendwo hin zu setzen und Angst haben zu müssen das ich überfallen werde oder sonst etwas. Hier aufm Lande kennt man noch keine bösen Leute die einem Angler ans Leder wollen. #6


----------



## upahde (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Falls die Angst beim Nachtangeln zu groß ist, geht doch einfach zu zweit. Dann dürfte sich das mit der Angst zumindest zum Teil erledigt haben.


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Angst beim Nachtangeln zu groß ist, geht doch einfach zu zweit. Dann dürfte sich das mit der Angst zumindest zum Teil erledigt haben.


 
Genau das versuche ich ja, zumal mein Angelkumpel das ebenso sieht wie ich. Nur ergibt sich das halt nicht immer so, wie man es sich wünschen würde.


----------



## mohfra (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Angst beim Nachtangeln zu groß ist, geht doch einfach zu zweit. Dann dürfte sich das mit der Angst zumindest zum Teil erledigt haben.


 
Leider habe die Kollegen nicht immer Zeit um dabei zu sein.Also wird man wohl ab und zu allein am Wasser sitzen. Ich denke auch das wesendlich mehr Angler die gleichen Erfahrungen machen. Nur wie verhaltet Ihr euch in einem solchen Augenblick?


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				mohfra schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wie verhaltet Ihr euch in einem solchen Augenblick?


 
Wenn ich gerade muss, mach ich mir in die Hose :q 

Sitze ich im Auto, lass ich das, weil mir die Sitze zu schade sind und schließe schnell ab.#t 

Ansonsten bereue ich dann die letzten 50 Cheeseburger und beginne laut fluchend zu laufen, so schnell es geht, weil das Abnehmen zu lange dauern würde:q


----------



## Firebone (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also Nachtangeln alleine, muss nicht sein.

Wenn ich eine ganz versteckte Stelle am See hätte, dann vielleicht.

Ich bin zwar sehr kräftig, aber herausfordern muss ich es nicht.

Am Rhein sind nachts oft viele besoffene Halbstarke unterwegs. Und wenn es dann wirklich mal so weit kommen sollte, dass ich mich verteidigen muss, ist es gut zu wissen, dass da noch einer ist.

Bisher ist es noch nie so weit gekommen. 

Wenn ich dann nachts mal eine Gruppe auf uns zukommen sehe, stehe ich aus meinem Stuhl auf und plötzlich nimmt die Gruppe einen anderen Weg. :q :q :q 

Ferner macht das Angeln zu Zweit viel mehr Spaß.

Leider wird die Hemmschwelle der Leute immer niedriger.

Tja, als ich noch klein war, konnte man seine Haustür noch offen stehen lassen, wenn man mal kurz zum Nachbarn ist.
Heute ist das Haus gleich leer geräumt, wenn man wieder kommt. :c 
Das ist einfach zum :v !!!


Gruß

Firebone


----------



## kanalbulle (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ob nun allein oder mit mehreren - man weiß nie was einen erwartet (wie beim fischen )
Kleine Geschichte dazu:
Ich war vor vier Jahren mit meinem Bruder und dessen Sohn, einem Kumpel, meiner damaligen Freundin und unseren Kindern an einem See in Brandenburg.
D.h neun Personen !
Es war auch zu Pfingsten und wir hatten uns vorgenommen das ganze Wochenende zu bleiben.
Zelte aufbauen, grillen usw.....
Der erste Abend war gelungen - gut gefangen, schön gegrillt, alles bestens.
Am zweiten Abend hörte man für ca. vier Stunden lautes gegröhle am See.
Unter anderem lautes "Heil...... #d
Wir hatten bewusst darauf verzichtet den Grill anzumachen um nicht auf uns aufmerksam zu machen.
Leider kam alles anders |uhoh:
Nachts gegen vier wurde gegen die Zelte der Kinder getreten #t
Ich hatte eigentlich schon mit allem abgeschlossen und mein Beschützerinstinkt wurde immer größer.
Vorsichtig habe ich aus meinem Zelt geschaut und musste feststellen, dass dort ca. 15 Typen mit Bomberjacken und den "tollen" Stiefeln standen.
Am liebsten hätte ich mir ein Loch gegraben um darin zu verschwinden !
Ich bin aber aus dem Zelt und habe mich "aufgebaut"  Angriff ist die beste Verdeidigung - dachte ich.|gr:
Der Bolzen hatte schon rausgeguckt aber es kam anders.
Die waren alle so besoffen und wollten uns "nur" Mitgliedsanträge für die NPD andrehen.
Ich hätte alles unterschrieben - hauptsache die verschwinden wieder :q
Als sich herrausstellte, dass niemand etwas zu schreiben hat, wollte man uns die Anträge da lassen um sie morgens um acht wieder abzuholen.
Als die weg waren haben wir in Rekordzeit unser Lager abgebochen und das Wochenende war gelaufen.
Ich glaube solche Angst hatte ich mein ganzes Leben noch nie gehabt..... 
Das war mein schrecklichstes Erlebnis bei einem Angelausflug !


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nachtangeln am Rhein (Teil1):

Im letzten Spätsommer. Ich hocke alleine dort und plötzlich taucht eine Gruppe Jugendlicher auf, zieht sich in die Nähe zurück und probt dort die Heißbetankung. Nach einigen Stunden wird das Gelächter zu Gegröhle und die ersten leeren Flaschen fliegen. Nach einiger Zeit höre ich die ersten Stimmen "_Wir gehen jetzt rüber und dann hauen wir dem auf die Fresse_". Ich wollte gerade mein Angelzeugs zusammen räumen, bevor das eskaliert und auch meinen "Hund" einpacken (ist nur unwesentlich kleiner als unsere Katze#t ), da hörte ich zu meinem Glück einen, der die anderen beruhigen konnte, dann dackelte die Horde (ca. 6 -8 Dorfbelmondos) ab, einer, der Beruhiger blieb übrig, kam dann später noch zu mir gedackelt und ich habe mir aus Dankbarkeit dann einige Stunden lang sein Gekiffe angeschaut und mir ungefähr 5x denn Sinn des Lebens und die Vorteile des Kiffens anhören dürfen. Aber das war das kleinere Übel. 

Am nächsten Tag bin ich dann einem Vereinsgewässer beigetreten für die Ansitze über Nacht, wenn ich keinen Angelpartner finde. 

Nachtangeln am Rhein (Teil2):

Einige Male davor habe ich dort immer wieder einige Jugendliche angetroffen, die dort wie unsereins früher auch, nur ein Lagerfeuer mit Bierchen abgehalten haben, die mal vorbei schauten, fragten, sich fürs Angeln interessierten, mal über Gott und die Welt quatschen wollten und freundlich blieben, obwohl sie einen im Kahn hatten.


----------



## Ronald (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Da ist was dran, ich gehe schon immer zu Pfingsten zum Angeln, seit Jahren nicht als aktiver Angler, aber dabei sein ist mir wichtig. In Brandenburg scheint es auch "Tradition" von Springerstieflträgern geworden zu sein an den unmöglichsten Stellen zu "Feiern", leider. Angst mußten wir bisher zwar noch nie haben, aber ein ungutes Gefühl ist da schon. Ansonsten hatte ich nur einmal ein blödes Erlebnis mit richtiger Angst und das wegen einem Fuchs-ist mir etwas peinlich und war auch im nachhinein zum Lachen.


Alles Gute
Ronald


----------



## ruhrangler (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

alleine zum nachtangeln???????
im leben nicht!!!!!!!
erstens bin ich eh nen schisser mit zuviel fantasie (ui so viele komische geräusche),
zweitens haben wir hier in der großstadt (essen/nrw) in den letzten jahren auch immer wieder schlechte erfahrungen gemacht in punkto diebstähle/überfälle 
und son gedöne, also gehn wir immer nur zu zweit !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nauke (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ihr werdet es nicht glaube |wavey: 

Ich habe ein Wochenend Grundstück am Stadtrand von Berlin.
Die Laube ist nie verschlossen.
Mein dort gebautes und gut eingerichtetes Büro ist nicht abschließbar
und die Gartentür ist auch nicht verschließbar.

Unser PKW ist meist nicht verschlossen und im Transporten stecken die Schlüssel.

Über die Leichtsinnigkeit bin ich mir bewust aber täu,täu,täu hoffe das der
Zustand hier noch einige Jahre so erhalten bleibt.

Gehe hier zu 95% auch alleine Nachtangeln. Null Probleme.

Aber wo dieser Ort mit norwegischen Verhältnissen liegt, verrate ich euch nicht #d  :q  #h


----------



## ruhrschlampe (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Tach,
Nachtangeln alleine ?
Früher immer, heute nimmer mehr.
Mir laufen ganz einfach mittlerweile zuviele Psycho's und Durchgeknallte durch die Landschaft! #c
Außerdem macht es in der Regel mit 2 Leuten mehr Spaß, kann der eine die dicken Dinger keschern, die der andere gerade drillt......  :q


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Die Laube ist nie verschlossen.
> Mein dort gebautes und gut eingerichtetes Büro ist nicht abschließbar
> und die Gartentür ist auch nicht verschließbar.
> 
> Unser PKW ist meist nicht verschlossen und im Transporten stecken die Schlüssel.



Wahrscheinlich interessiert sich deswegen keiner dafür.
Schließ das mal alles ab und Du hast bestimmt ruck-zuck die Einbrecher da. Wenn etwas nicht abgeschlossen ist vermuten die bösen Buben wahrscheinlich das da sowieso nichts zu holen ist. :q:q:q


----------



## kanalbulle (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr werdet es nicht glaube |wavey:
> 
> Ich habe ein Wochenend Grundstück am Stadtrand von Berlin.
> Die Laube ist nie verschlossen.
> ...


Wenn du die ersten schlechten Erfahrungen machst, dann denkst du anders darüber !
Vorallem freut sich die Versicherung - weil sie nichts zahlen muß #6
Auch in Zeuthen und/oder Friedrichshagen gibt es Idioten


----------



## Warius (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				mohfra schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jedem unbekannten Geräusch, wird man hellhörig und versucht diesen zu zuordnen.
> Aus dem stark bewachsenen Hinterraum kommt dann ein Geräusch, als wenn eine Person auf ein zukommt, jedoch auf ein zurufen von Dir kommt keine Antwort.
> Na kennt Ihr so was auch?



Hallo, 
eigentlich sollte man sich heutzutage niemals nachts allein an nem Tümpel rumtreiben!!! Aber oftmals bin ich dazu gezwungen, und aufs Angeln verzichten, nur weil kein Kumpel etc Zeit hat....geht bei mir auch nicht! Hin und wieder beschleichen mich zwar auch komische Gefühle, aber es hält sich in Grenzen...
Aber was ich nie machen würde, beim Anschein einer sich nähernden Person, die Taschenlampe anknipsen und fragen " ist da wer?" !!!!
Wenn ich mir wirklich diesbezüglich nicht sicher bin, schnapp ich mir meine GROSSE MagLite und verpiss mich still und leise aus meinem Zelt ein paar Meter weiter hinter einen Baum...hab ich schon mehrmals gemacht! Nur einmal wars wirklich eine Person, und dazu noch ein Bekannter (wie sich dann herausstellte), der sich sehr witzig vorkam...allerdings brauchte ich nur einmal BUH machen und ER hat sich fast eingeschissen. Und wenn es wirklich mehrere Personen wären...naja, entweder ganz still sen oder Fersengeld....


----------



## Masterfischer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo,
Also ich würde mich mal Freuen wenn ich zum Nachtangeln gehen würde(War noch nie). Aber alleine in meinem Alter. Ich hätte denke ich zimlich Schiss. Aber sonst auch nur mit erwachsenem oder mit 2Freunden und (Messer, Baseballschläger und Tränengas von meiner Schwester).
Mfg MAsterfischer


----------



## Fliegenfänger (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich gehe fast nur allein zum Nachtangeln, in meiner Angelgegend (Oberfranken, Ostthüringen) ist Angst überflüssig. Hier herrscht noch halbwegs Zucht u. Ordnung! Aber irgendwann wird die schändliche Entwicklung in unserem Land sich auch hier fortsetzen, hoffentlich dauert es noch einige Jahre.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## ruhrangler (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@masterfischer
wer über viele waffen verfügt fängt auch schon mal nen krieg an !!!!!
pfefferspray ist ok, hab ich auch in der tasche, aber alles was nen menschen ernsthaft verletzen könnte oder gar schlimmeres, solltest du echt zu hause lassen.
LG von dem der in der ruhr angelt


----------



## MelaS72 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich brauch euch jetzt sicherlich nicht zu erzählen, dass ich als AnglerIN gaaanz sicherlich nicht alleine zum Nachtangeln gehen werde. Davon mal ganz abgesehen, weder zum Nachtangeln, noch überhaupt alleine zum Angeln!
Ich habe zwar kein Problem damit, wenn ich in Rage bin zuzuschlagen um mich und mein Hab und Gut zu verteidigen, aber ich muss es aber auch ganz bestimmt nicht herausfordern!


----------



## Norgefahrer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also ich weiß nicht,wo das Problem liegt  #c  Ich war schon,ach was weiß ich wie oft,zum Nachtangeln am Rhein und ich habe da "noch" keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht (so kann es von mir aus auch bleiben  :q ).
Natürlich habe ich da auch schon das ein oder andere Geräusch gehört und mich gefragt:Wasn dasn ;+ ,oder es sind Personen da durch die Gegend geeiert und haben bestimmt auch gedacht (als sie mich gesehen haben):Was ist das denn für ein Vogel   
Wenn es dunkel ist,dann sind halt die Sinne eines Menschen auf höchster Alarmbereitschaft (Dunkelheit=Eine der Urangst des Menschen    )
Ich denke darüber folgendes:Alles was mir in der Nacht passieren kann,dass kann mir auch am Tage passieren.Die Menschen,die unterwegs sind um anderen Leuten zu schaden,die achten nicht auf hell oder dunkel,denen ist es egal.

Ich jedenfalls,lasse mich nicht von meinem schönen Hobby und dem dazugehörigen Nachtangeln abhalten  #d  Und wehren kann ich mich zur Not auch.

PS.Vielleicht ist das bei mir aber auch eine Vorliebe,die Dunkelheit.Ich habe es schon immer gemocht,wenn ich abends oder nachts durch die Wälder gestreift bin.
Zum Beispiel,mit Freunden,oder jetzt und vor Jahren mit meinem Hund.
Ich war wohl in meinem vorigem Leben eine Fledermaus  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nauke (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die ersten schlechten Erfahrungen machst, dann denkst du anders darüber !
> Vorallem freut sich die Versicherung - weil sie nichts zahlen muß #6
> Auch in Zeuthen und/oder Friedrichshagen gibt es Idioten



Mensch, dat ick mir des Leichtsinns bewußt bin, hab icke doch geschrieben.

Wollte doch nur mal aufzeigen, und dat mit nem gewissten Stolz das es 
gegenüber allen berechtigten Horrormeldungen auch noch Plätzchen gibt
wo genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist, wo man sich noch sicher fühlt. #h 

Im übrigen, wo ist deine Wackelhose :q 
wer soll dich den jetzt noch erkennen #c  #h


----------



## Achim_68 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Masterfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Also ich würde mich mal Freuen wenn ich zum Nachtangeln gehen würde(War noch nie).  und (Messer, Baseballschläger und Tränengas von meiner Schwester).
> Mfg MAsterfischer



auaweia, was willste denn mit nem Messer??? einen abstechen???? das halte ich für sehr bedenklich! wenn man sowas mitnimmt, kann es durchaus sein, dass man es auch benutzt #d


----------



## Rosi (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch euch jetzt sicherlich nicht zu erzählen, dass ich als AnglerIN gaaanz sicherlich nicht alleine zum Nachtangeln gehen werde. Davon mal ganz abgesehen, weder zum Nachtangeln, noch überhaupt alleine zum Angeln!
> Ich habe zwar kein Problem damit, wenn ich in Rage bin zuzuschlagen um mich und mein Hab und Gut zu verteidigen, aber ich muss es aber auch ganz bestimmt nicht herausfordern!


Da hast du Recht, an einem Teich würde ich nachts auch nicht alleine angeln. 

An der Ostsee ist es anders. Der Strand ist meist ziemlich hell, außer der Brandung ist nichts zu hören und die Leute sind zu faul weiter als 500m vom Parkplatz weg zu campen. Ich gehe nachts lieber in die Brandung als am Tage. Mein schlimmstes Erlebniss war einmal auf dem Heimweg, als ich über einen schlafenden Marderhund gestolpert bin. Der wollte mir glatt ins Knie beißen, aber ich hatte ja eine dicke Hose an.


----------



## Arcanion (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> das halte ich für sehr bedenklich! wenn man sowas mitnimmt, kann es durchaus sein, dass man es auch benutzt #d



richtig, naemlich um die Fische waidgerecht zu toeten, oder gehst Du ohne Messer zum Angeln??
 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## ossis angelladen (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

eigentlich muß man mit allem rechnen: es gibt jeoch situationen, bei denen es  vorteilhaft ist, besucher während der dunkelheit, nicht deutlich genug sehen zu können. 
bei ernstlichen (ängstlichen) bedenken wäre es sinnvoller nur in begleitung zum angeln zu gehen, sonst kommt der spass zu kurz. zur reinen lebensmittelgewinnung rechnet sich unser hobby sowiso nicht.


----------



## Wakenitzangler (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Am Anfang hatte ich auch echte Probleme damit Nachts alleine los zu ziehen. Aber inzwischen habe ich das lokalisieren und identifizieren von Unterholzgeräuschen so gut drauf - an mich schleicht sich keiner mehr ran. Ich kann Nachts selbst Kleinnager recht genau ausmachen und das Geräusch zuordnen Inzwischen ärger ich hin und wieder die Bisams und so mit der Futterzwille, nur nach Geräuschpeilung.
Und selbst die Wildschweine reagieren eher verängstig und flitzen wenn in deren Nähe ne Hand voll Kiesel in Gebüsch hageln.
Meine Angelplätze unterstützen dieses Akustikfeuerwerk normal auch - Kieswege und viel Totholz.
Mit Menschen gab es da bisher auch eher weniger Probleme, denn Nachts sind Schurken und Spitzbuben doch eher da unterwegs wo sie Menschen (und damit Beute) vermuten. Und ein finsteres Gewässer mit vielen Mücken ist da doch eher nicht so gefragt. 

Thorsten


----------



## Masterfischer (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> auaweia, was willste denn mit nem Messer??? einen abstechen???? das halte ich für sehr bedenklich! wenn man sowas mitnimmt, kann es durchaus sein, dass man es auch benutzt #d


Hallo,#h 
So war das nicht gemeint hatte vergessen so einen |supergri  dahinter zu setzen.
War Ironisch gemeint. Natürlich würde ich nicht einen Baseballschläger mit zum Angeln nehmen aber Tränengas wäre denke ich schon angebracht obwohl wenn mann zu 3 ist oder 1-2 erwachsene dabei hat auch nicht nötig. Ein Messer habe ich immer mit ist ja Vorschrift um die Fische Waidgerecht zu töten ausserdem würde ich nie auf den Gedanken kommen jemanden abzustechen. Also ich denke jetzt ist das auch geklärt.:m :m :m  

MFG Masterfischer


----------



## aal-andy (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nachts alleine am Rhein (mein Hausgewässer) muss ich auch nicht haben, hoffe dass ich dieses Jahr noch öfters des Nachts zusammen mit meinem Angelkumpel (Aali-Barba) den einen oder anderen Fisch landen kann. Es treiben sich bei uns am Niederrhein wirklich viele "merkwürdige" Gesellen rum, und das was ich schon vielseits gehört habe muss ich nicht auch noch erleben. An unserem Vereinsgewässer, welches komplett umzäunt ist, habe ich keine Probleme damit, aber auch dort achtet man eigentlich auf jedes Geräusch, ist doch komisch wie man die am hellen Tag bekannten Geräusche des Nachts interpretiert. Und wie schon hier erwähnt wurde, macht es zu zweit auch viel mehr Spaß, man fühlt sich sicherer und kann sich mehr aufs angeln statt aufs rumhorchen konzentrieren.


----------



## arno (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Moin!
Ich war mal gezwungen die Polizei zu rufen.
Gehe aber trotzdem immer noch allein zum Nachtangeln.
Geräusche wird man immer hören, ist aber auch interessant!
Einmal stand ich einem Wildschwein gegenüber:
Zum Glück war die Ems( Mein Hausgewässer) dazwischen!
Dann wollten auch schon mal Kühe beim Angeln helfen!
Einmal hat mich ein Vereinskollege erschreckt, das macht er aber nicht wieder!
Es gibt halt Bereiche wo ich überhaupt nicht angeln würde, aber auch Plätze wo ich die Angeln einziehe und ne Runde Schnarchen kann, wenns denn sein muss!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Oh mein gott...

Bin ich froh dass ich am rursee zu 99% in Ruhe nachts allein mein Bierchen zischen kann - wenn einer dabei ist - jut - wenn nicht - auch jut - und es ist wurscht wo man sitzt...nur fängt man nicht überall... hoffe das bleibt bei uns so!

Gruß Andy


----------



## mohfra (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Petri Sportfreunde,

also teilweise sind hier ja echt heiße Storys bei!!!
Sogar das einige geflüchtet sind.
Und einer kurz davor war verhauen zu werden.#d 

dabei sind wir Angler doch nun wirklich ein sehr ruhiges Volk.


----------



## Masterfischer (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				mohfra schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Sportfreunde,
> 
> also teilweise sind hier ja echt heiße Storys bei!!!
> Sogar das einige geflüchtet sind.
> ...


 
*:m RICHTIG:m *


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Meine einzige Angst beim Nachtangeln ist, dass ich nichts fange 
Bin bestimmt letztes Jahr so 30 mal alleine Nachtangeln gewesen (an der Bleilochtalsperre) und ist nie was passiert. Ein einziges Mal hab ich ein Nachtangeln abgebrochen ... da waren hinter mir in dem Wald dermaßen viele Dachse, Marder, Füchse, Rehe ... was weiß ich. Die ganze Zeit hat es nur geraschelt und irgendwelche Viehcher rumgebrüllt. Da bin ich dann ab .. hat so genervt  #q

mfg, demo


----------



## Holger (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich kann verstehen, das einige Leute auf Grund genannter Gründe nicht alleine losziehen zum Nachtangeln.



Ich würde einen Nachtansitz zu zweit auch immer dem Soloangeln vorziehen, allein es lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Oft bin ich dermaßen heiß auf's Angeln, nur der Kumpel hat keine Zeit und die Freundin will auch nicht mit. Dann geh ich alleine....stört mich auch nicht weiter. Es gibt zwar manchmal komische Geräusche(hustende Kühe z.B.) aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.



Und hier in Ostfriesland haben wir soviele einsame Kanäle, wenn man will, begegnet man absolut keinem anderen Menschen.


----------



## Fabio (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ICh bin auch nicht unbedingt ein Freund vom alleinigen Nachtangeln, vorallem wenn keiner weiss wo du angeln bist.

Aber den ärgsten Angelplatz den ich mir vorstellen kann, ist in Wien am Donaukanal an der Stelle, wo  der  Club  "Flex" davor ist. Das muss man sehen  um es zu verstehen #d.


----------



## Affe (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier in Ostfriesland haben wir soviele einsame Kanäle, wenn man will, begegnet man absolut keinem anderen Menschen.



Naja das seh ich nicht ganz so, ich habe bis jetzt an jeden abgelegenen Kanal irgendwelche Autos oder personen gesehen  

Ihr kennt das doch sicher, ihr seid irgendwo im nirgendwo am angeln, auf einmal kommt da ein Auto an, die lichter gehen aus, es steht dort eine halbe stunde und fährt weiter... was die da machen könnt ihr auch ja denken  #d


----------



## Nauke (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Affe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das seh ich nicht ganz so, ich habe bis jetzt an jeden abgelegenen Kanal irgendwelche Autos oder personen gesehen
> 
> Ihr kennt das doch sicher, ihr seid irgendwo im nirgendwo am angeln, auf einmal kommt da ein Auto an, die lichter gehen aus, es steht dort eine halbe stunde und fährt weiter... was die da machen könnt ihr auch ja denken  #d



Nee ;+  #c 

erzähle mal |rolleyes


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ;+ #c
> 
> erzähle mal |rolleyes


 
Na, das sind Gastangler, die abwägen ob sies wagen können dich zu fragen ob die Stelle gut ist und was du schon gefangen hast!|supergri 

Mann, wenns da grad nicht beißt ging ich hoch gucken! #h :m 

Ruhig ruhig, is alles nur halb so doppelt!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Holger (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Affe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja das seh ich nicht ganz so, ich habe bis jetzt an jeden abgelegenen Kanal irgendwelche Autos oder personen gesehen
> 
> Ihr kennt das doch sicher, ihr seid irgendwo im nirgendwo am angeln, auf einmal kommt da ein Auto an, die lichter gehen aus, es steht dort eine halbe stunde und fährt weiter... was die da machen könnt ihr auch ja denken #d


 
Na, ich kenne da schon einige Stellen wo absolut keiner hinkommt.Noch nich mal zum po..en. Jetzt nicht unbedingt in Großefehn, aber in der Krummhörn..

PS Du meintest doch, das bei euch in Großefehn immer Setzangeln gestellt werden. Denkst du dabei zufällig an die Kanalstraße, die von Ostgroßefehn zur Kreuzung mit der Mühle in Mittegroßefehn führt? Dort habe ich schon öfter "vereinsamte" Angeln sehen können...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Am schlimmsten (und wirklich am gefährlichsten) sind ja nun mal andere  Menschen, wie Kanalbulle das mit den besoffenen Neonazis ja plastisch geschildert hat. Das Problem läßt sich also auf begangene Plätze eingrenzen. Sch... Nachtangelplätze. Weiterhin gibt es ruhige abgelegene "unheimliche" Plätze wo die Idioten überhaupt nicht hinkommen, besonders wenn  man eine halbe Stunde zu Fuß irgendwo durch muß was schlichtweg bestimmtes Volk abhält. 
Als Angler mit Tarnkleidung (und möglichst unsichtbarer und lautloser Ausrüstung) und ein klein wenig Militaria-Ausrüstung  :g ist es ja nun eher so, daß man selber dem ahnungslosen Hundebesitzer, Nachtwandelpärchen o.a. sehr unheimlich und angsteinflößend ist. Letztlich taugt meine Großhechtausrüstung natürlich auch zum Bärenfang, also Obacht Nachtangelstörer! :m


----------



## feedex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Als Angler mit Tarnkleidung (und möglichst unsichtbarer und lautloser Ausrüstung) und ein klein wenig Militaria-Ausrüstung  :g ist es ja nun eher so, daß man selber dem ahnungslosen Hundebesitzer, Nachtwandelpärchen o.a. sehr unheimlich und angsteinflößend ist.



Ähm...nur mal zum Verständnis: Du sicherst Deinen Angelplatz doch nicht einfach mit Stolperdrähten, Bodensprengkörpern, Claymore-Minen und S-Draht ab? |kopfkrat

Das könnte bei einer Polizeikontrolle (zumindest seitens der überlebenden Beamten ) zu Ärger führen......

Allerdings wäre es interessant, seinen Angelplatz tagsüber so abzusichern.
Nicht gegen Rechte, Rowdies und die örtliche Mofa-Gang - sondern gegen altkluge Rentner mit früher-vorm-kriech-stories und Dummschwätzer, die von 2m-Hechten berichten!
|splat2:|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm...nur mal zum Verständnis: Du sicherst Deinen Angelplatz doch nicht einfach mit Stolperdrähten, Bodensprengkörpern, Claymore-Minen und S-Draht ab? |kopfkrat
> 
> Das könnte bei einer Polizeikontrolle (zumindest seitens der überlebenden Beamten ) zu Ärger führen......



Nein, Natürlich nicht - welche wüste Idee!  |supergri außerdem viel zu laut und auffällig und verscheucht mir nur die Fische.
Stolperdrähte bzw. Stromzäune kommen aber immer lustig in der Nacht ... Wer mal mit ner ganzen Kompanie in dunkler Nacht große Wiesenbereiche mit Stromzäunen überquert hat, weiß was ich meine  :m  #v :z 

Kommt aber nie Kontrolle :g - aus den beschriebenen Entfernungsgründen, und welcher Kontrolleur traut sich schon in dunkler Nacht in die entfernteste Walachei und dann noch zu Fuß ?!

Was ich letztlich nochmal sagen will: geh dahin wo Dich keiner stört, also weit weit weg. Ist zwar im ersten Moment ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl, aber daran gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell und die Gesellschaft von Tieren oder Geistern ist erträglicher als Randalierer und Konsorten.


----------



## feedex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Schade, AngelDet....sonst hätte ich mir gern einen Erfahrungsbericht von Dir geben lassen! 
Eine Einführung in die taktische Absicherung des Angelplatzes gegen Fremdeinwirkung unter Berücksichtigung des Restlichtes...|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

^ Also ein nettes kleines leistungsfähiges tragbares Weidestromgerät solltest Du für Deine Belange mal in Betracht ziehen, gerade gegen die von Dir genannte Störerklientel!   :m


----------



## feedex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Das ließe sich doch wunderbar mit ersten Schritten in der Elektrofischerei verbinden...

|muahah:


----------



## Affe (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich kenne da schon einige Stellen wo absolut keiner hinkommt.Noch nich mal zum po..en. Jetzt nicht unbedingt in Großefehn, aber in der Krummhörn..
> 
> PS Du meintest doch, das bei euch in Großefehn immer Setzangeln gestellt werden. Denkst du dabei zufällig an die Kanalstraße, die von Ostgroßefehn zur Kreuzung mit der Mühle in Mittegroßefehn führt? Dort habe ich schon öfter "vereinsamte" Angeln sehen können...



Unteranderen auch ! 

Vor 2 Jahren haben wir in einem halben Jahr auch 4 Aal-Reusen gefunden ! 
Die wurden zum teil aus dem Wasser gebaggert (als der kanal ausgebaggert wurde) undeine haben wir zufällig gefunden alsmal wenig wasser im Kanal war !


----------



## feedex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Affe schrieb:
			
		

> Vor 2 Jahren haben wir in einem halben Jahr auch 4 Aal-Reusen gefunden !
> Die wurden zum teil aus dem Wasser gebaggert (als der kanal ausgebaggert wurde) undeine haben wir zufällig gefunden alsmal wenig wasser im Kanal war !



Ähem...Affe..sag einmal: Bist Du sicher, das diese Reusen von jemanden verloren wurden, bevor Du sie gefunden hast??
|kopfkrat


----------



## Affe (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem...Affe..sag einmal: Bist Du sicher, das diese Reusen von jemanden verloren wurden, bevor Du sie gefunden hast??
> |kopfkrat



verloren sicher nicht ! Es durfen aber halt nur Reusen von Berufsfischerngelegt werden, die dann aber auch besonders gekennzeichnet sein müssen ! 
Die meisten wurden raus gebaggert und dann ist der Bagger drüber gefahren 

Eine davon hab ich aber zu Hause stehen


----------



## feedex (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

:mGut...mein Vertrauen in die Menschheit ist wiederhergestellt!:m


----------



## CyTrobIc (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

die die so aufmucken haben wohl noch nie einen mit der angelrute verplättet bekommen, am besten an die hände oder beine, die komm nie wieder  erfahrung macht kluch.


----------



## mohfra (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit, bin ich bei Rückweg zum Auto an einer Gruppe betrunkener Angler mit vielen rum liegenden Wodka Flaschen vorbei gekommen. Der ganze Boden war mit Tüten und Verpackungen bedeckt.
Und man hörte sie schon von weitem mit russischem Dialekt reden. 

   Als dann zwei mit dicken Fellmützen und Parkern auf mich zu kamen und fragten „Was hast Du gefangen?“ Antwortete ich nur schnell: „Nichts! Kein Glück heute!“ und sah zu das ich Land gewinne!

   Mann oh Mann die sahen aus, wie die Gebrüder Raspotyen.



   Einige Zeit später an, derselben Stelle, wieder zwei Angler auch mit russischem Dialekt, entzündeten eine Lagerfeuer. Obwohl dieses mehrmals vom Verein angedeutet war zu unterbinden.

     An diesem Gewässer gibt es nun die meisten Einschränkungen vom Verein, weil es solche Angler gibt und sich einfach nicht an die Regeln halten und alles versauen. 

   Das Nachangeln ist dort nun verboten!!!


----------



## Nebelhorn (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Kommt wirklich darauf an, wo das Nachtangeln stattfinden soll. Auf dem einsamen Lande gehe ich schon ganz gern mal alleine zum Nachtansitz. Aber im Bereich städtischer Ballungszentren auf keinen Fall. Dafür machen heutzutage einfach zu viele "Trottel" die Nächte unsicher.


----------



## Angler77 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich geh auch liber zu zweit ! 

Aber einmal mit ein kumpel war ich angeln da kam auch eine gruppe von leuten ich glaube türken oder so da dachte ich auch uhhhhh ! 
Aber die waren sehr nett wie die meisten anderen von ihnen auch ! 

Angler88


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Da hab ich auch noch ne Story zu...


Ich hab ja mal ein Rurseetreffen veranstaltet, um 3 waren alle außer mir schlafen, ich wollt durchmachen und saß am lagerfeuer. da sehe ich 2 jugendliche von oben runterkommen, offensichtlich betrunken und tuschelnd...

Habe mich dann schlafend gestellt im Stuhl, um zu gucken was sie machen - sie näherten sich am ufer langsam dem angelplatz und redeten so leise, dass ich sie nicht verstehen konnte.

Auf 3 meter entfernung habe ich dann mal laut "Guten Morgen!" gewünscht - damit hatten sie wohl nicht gerechnet, zumal ich noch die helle LED-Lampe in die Gesichter gehalten hab. Als sie sich wieder gefaßt hatten, fragten sie ob ich noch bier hätte. Um keinen Ärger zu bekommen, gab ich ihnen ne 0,5er und bekam dafür 3 Kippen - aber ich glaube sie sind nicht dafür runtergekommen und ich bin froh nicht auch schlafen gegangen zu sein... 

Gruß Andy

PS: Ich gehe auch allein nachtangeln, wenn keiner mitwill - aber lustiger ists zu zweit - man hälts auch abends länger aus:m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Morgen gehe ich das erste mal alleine Nachtangeln. Sonst war immer mindestenz CS mit. Aber ich glaube nicht dass ich mich so schnell verschrecken lasse.


----------



## Profi (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst bein Nachtangeln kenn ich auch - aus meiner frühen Jugenzeit. Das lag aber wohl eher daran, dass ich zu der Zeit fast nur als (sehr erfolgreicher) Schwarzangler an Bächen und Vereinsseen unterwegs war... he he..


----------



## kanalbulle (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich glaube nicht dass ich mich so schnell verschrecken lasse.


Man sollte Mut nicht mit Leichtsinn verwechseln !
Viel Spaß bei deiner ersten "einsamen" Nacht und komm gesund wieder #6


----------



## Mozzer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn man alleine los will/muß, kann man sich entsprechend vorbereiten. Nicht nur eine Kopflampe mitnehmen, sondern auch eine vernüftige Maglite. Damit kann man schon mal prima, auch zig Meter entfernt, das Gebüsch ableuchten. Und ins Gesicht gehalten, blendet die auch ganz gut, und wenn´s ganz übel kommt...die US-Cops werden schon wissen warum sie immer so ein Teil mit dabei haben. |kopfkrat IMMER Batterien checken und im Zweifel Ersatz mitnehmen. Nichts ist nerviger als in stockdunkler Nacht hunderte von Metern zurück zum Auto zu müssen, vom Einpacken der Gerätschaften ganz zu schweigen - das macht man garantiert nur einmal. #6Von wegen, ist ein wenig schwach, geht schon noch... 

Handy grundsätzlich vor dem Ausflug laden, mache ich aber auch am Tage.

Stellen, die nur über einen Trampelpfad zugänglich sind kann man mit einem Bisanzeiger und quer gespannter Schnur "absichern" - mit Herzinfaktgarantie wenn das Teil losgeht.  

Auf Waffen verzichte ich, die Abschreckung halte ich heut zu Tage für nicht mehr gegeben. Im Zweifel ist die Knarre die der Andere zieht, tatsächlich echt, oder das Messer doppelt so groß und er legt´s dann tatsächlich drauf an. Und dann? Nee, besser nicht. Gas oder Pfefferspray halte ich aber für sinnvoll, werde ich mir noch zulegen - nützt aber unten in der Angelkiste nix, sondern nur griffbereit (!!) in der Jackentasche... wenn ich da so an manche Damenhandtasche denke...#d, moment, ja wo isses denn, moment noch, gleich hab´ ich ... *such*kram*  

Meine persönlichen Erfahrunge zeigen mir aber, dass es meißt beim Kopfkino bleibt, wenn´s irgendwo knackt. Oft ist´s doch nur ein Fiffi der auch schon zurück gerufen wird, sobald man sich bemerkbar macht. Immer locker bleiben, und tief durchatmen...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Noch ne Story von mir, wie man sich in jungen Jahren nen Herzinfarkt fangen kann beim alleine Nachtangeln...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=757731&postcount=198

viel Spaß...:m #d


----------



## davis (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hey Ho....|wavey:

Also ich hab auch Angst beim Nachtangeln.....aber nur davor das ich auf die Schnauze und in den Fluss falle wenn ich alleine bin und keinen hab der die Fische keschert...und somit nen guten Fang verlieren könnte!
Vor was soll man sonst noch beim Nachtangeln Angst haben??
Alle Viecher die Nachts rum kreuchen und fleuchen haben viel mehr Angst vor euch als ihr vor denen!Ausgenommen die scheiss Ratten!
Und was gibts sonst für Gefahren?Überfallen werden? Is das einem von euch schonma passiert?? Also das halte ich für sehr selten....überfallen werden kann ich wenn ich zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort bin überall....da mach ich mir doch beim Angeln kein Kopp drum...sonst hat man doch gar kein Spaß dran....

Zu 2 Nachtangeln is wie gesagt viel geselliger und sicherer zum Landen der Fische....

mfg

davis


----------



## SchwalmAngler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> Alle Viecher die Nachts rum kreuchen und fleuchen haben viel mehr Angst vor euch als ihr vor denen!Ausgenommen die scheiss Ratten!



Da hatte ich neulich mal wieder so ein unheimliches Erlebnis der dritten Art ...

Wir haben bei uns im Ort einen kleinen Bach an dem man Aale fangen kann die die Dicke einer 0,5er Bierflasche haben. Nen Bekannter meinte neulich zu mir, er würde da immer mal ganz gerne mitm Futterkorb angeln und als Füllung das Katzenfutter von Aldi reintun - das lockt die Aale dann erst richtig an ... von wegen.

Also hab ich mir abends kurz vor Ladenschluss noch schnell so ne Dose Katzenfuter vom Herrn (oder wars Frau? |kopfkrat) Aldi zugelegt. Fischgeschmack sollte es sein - wegen dem Öl und dem intensiveren Geruch.

Als es dann so langsam dunkel wurde ging es ab ans Wasser. Ich hab mich dann erst einmal durch meterhohe Brennesselfelder gekämpft bis endlich der Angelplatz erreicht war. Schnell die Rute mit Futterkorb und Karzenfutter bestückt und los gings, die Aale konnten also kommen. Irgendwann kam dann auch so ein dicker fetter Aal vorbei und hat sich sogar meinen Wurm schmecken lassen. Danach war wieder totenstille. 

Bis es dann so gegen 12 Uhr vor, hinter und neben mir anfing zu rascheln wie wild. Die mitgebrachte Halogenleuchte sollte Licht in die ganze angelegenheit bringen, das wars dann aber auch schon - es war nichts zu sehen also Licht wieder aus. Dann fing es wieder an zu rascheln - Licht wieder an - ruhe. #c Nach einiger Zeit platschte es dann wie wild etwas unterhalb von der Stelle an der ich sass und etwas kam wie wild in meine Richtugn gerannt. Auch aus den anderen Richtungen aus denen ich es immer wieder rascheln hörte bewegte sich etwas. Als ich den Strahler dann wieder an hatte sah ich was los war: Ein Rudel Waschbären - wahrscheinlich angelockt durch die Dose Katzenfutter die offen neben mir stand - hatte einen Angriff gestartet. Von wegen das Zeug lockt Aale an, Waschbären kann man damit anlocken und das wohl nicht zu knapp. 

Nach einigen "husch, husch" und "ksch, ksch" heben die sich dann allerdings wieder verzogen. Da nichts biss habe ich dann auch meine Sachen gepackt, denen das Katzenfutter da gelassen und mich wieder durch die Brennesselfelder zurückgekämpft.

Naja, die Waschbären gingen eigentlich noch. Meine größte Angst ist eher, das nachts eine wildgewordene Wildsau oder noch schlimmer ein Eber vor mir steht. Ich glaube da kann man nur noch die Beine in die hand nehmen und versuchen auf den nächsten Baum zu kommen.


----------



## Alleskönner (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hatte letztens beim Nachtangeln auch so ein "witziges"Erlebnis!Ich ging zu meinen Ruten und plötzlich hörte ich etwas kratzen und bemerkte wie aufeinmal meine Rutentasche Beine bekommt!Boardi radioaktive stocherte mal kurz mit einer Rute von mir darauf rumm und plötzlich rannte eine Ratte aus meine Rutentasche raus|supergri.Ich guckte in meine Rutentasche und bemerkte das ich da mein leckeres Schnitzel liegen gelassen hatte und das hatte sich die Ratte vorgenommen zu essen:m.Später war wieder das selbe Spiel aber diesmal nicht in mein Rutentasche sondern neben meinem Stuhl.Hatte dort mein Käse liegen gehabt und den hatten die Ratten sich auch vorgeknöpft


----------



## Perückenkünstler (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Alleine gehe ich nicht Nachtangeln. Zuviel Schiß, der mir die Ruhe raubt und die Freude nimmt.|peinlich
Ich habe auch keine Lust mir Gedanken für einen Verteidigungsfall zu machen. Jeh mehr man darüber nachdenkt, auf was man alles achten muß umso schlimmer wird´s....Tränengas/Pfefferspray= im Zelt und bei Wind ungeeignet. 
Kruzifix und Silberkugeln für Vampire Werwölfe und co...helfen ja nicht immer wie man in den Filmen sieht...

Es kann einem ja auch "so" etwas zustoßen, am glitschigen Fisch mit dem Messer..ins Wasser fallen und die Klamotten voller Bleie...ist bestimmt besser wenn jemand dabei ist falls wirklich mal was sein sollte!!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (19. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

bin in über 90 % der Fälle allein beim Nachtangeln...wobei bei uns in Bayern ja das "Nachtangeln" leider nur bis um 1 Uhr legal ist *hüstel*

Angst hab ich eigentlich nich, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich mich bei einigen Geräuschen ein wenig unwohl fühle!


----------



## käptn iglo (19. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich bin ganz einfach nur böser als alles was da kommen mag.


----------



## The_Duke (19. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Alleine zum Nachtangeln? 
Nur wenns unbedingt sein muss und keiner Zeit hat...
Ich bin sicherlich kein Schisser, aber so eine einsame Nacht in der Wildnis
hat so ihre eigene emotionale Dynamik... #t 
Trotz Zivilisation, Aufgeklärtheit, moderner Technik ...es stecken immer noch
irgendwelche rudimentären Urängste in einem drin, drauf wartend durch irgendwas wieder aktiviert zu werden...und sei es nur die Angst vor etwas Unbekanntem.

Man sitzt ganz entspannt in seinem Stuhl, lauscht den gewohnten Geräuschen der Nacht, sieht im Mondlicht die Fledermäuse als Schatten vorbeihuschen...
Fledermäuse? Wie war das doch gleich mit Dracula? war der nicht als Fledermaus unterwegs?  |kopfkrat  Man stelle sich mal vor, daß sich auf einmal so eine Fledermaus in eine bleiche Gestalt mit langem Mantel verwandeln würde...Blödsinn! So etwas gibt’s doch nur im Film...bin mir fast sicher! Denk an was anderes du Blödmann. #q 

Verdammt! Wo kam denn das laute Knacken her? Ist da wer oder was?
Quatsch...nur ein nachtaktives Tier im Unterholz...
Und wenn nicht? Muss das hier unbedingt so dunkel sein?   
Verflixt nochmal...warum muss mir denn jetzt unbedingt die Szene aus 
„Das Schweigen der Lämmer“ einfallen, wo der irre Mörder in dem stockdunklen Haus seine Spielchen mit der FBI-Agentin getrieben hat und dabei ein Nachtsichtgerät verwendet hat?
Ich sollte weniger solche Filme gucken und außerdem gibt’s solche Geräte ja nicht unbedingt an jeder Ecke zu kaufen....allerdings hat doch der eine bei uns aus dem Verein so ein Ding. Er ist auch Jäger und beobachtet nachts das Wild damit...gibt’s also doch zu kaufen...lassen wir das! #d 

Kontrollier lieber mal die Ruten, ob die Köder noch dran sind....
Da hat doch was geplatscht...irgendwas raubt dort draußen und schlägt sich den Bauch voll. Woher das genau kam lässt sich schwer sagen, da sich Nebel auf das Wasser gelegt hat und immer dichter wird.
Nebel auf dem Wasser? In solch einem Moment ist John Carpenter damals bestimmt die Idee zu  seinem Film „The Fog – Nebel des Grauens“ gekommen...
Kamen da nicht irgendwelche untote Gestalten immer Nachts aus dem Wasser?
Unsinn...was tot ist tot und kommt nicht wieder...allerdings soll es ja Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde geben, die es eigentlich nicht geben dürfte und trotzdem... #c 

Naja...es ist eh schon spät und ich wollte ja sowieso so um die Uhrzeit zusammenpacken....


----------



## Fritzchen (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wieso Schiß beim Nachtangeln ??????? Versteh ich nich!!!!!


----------



## Albino (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				käptn iglo schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ganz einfach nur böser als alles was da kommen mag.


 


Da kann ich nur zustimmen!Geht mir genauso.Währe ja auch noch schöner wenn ich mich nachts vor Angst nicht auf die Straße trauen würde.Nur weil ein paar Hampelriesen Streit suchen!



Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## Angler77 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also wenn man in bayern nur bis 01:00 uhr angeln darf dan würde ich sagen das ich gerade komme und früh angler bin oder? 
Komisch. 

Heut gehts nachtangeln ! hu hhhu´! Wenn ich mich net in 3 tagen wieder gemeldet habt ruf die police ! 

Angler88


----------



## pfantomas (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich bin eigentlich 1x pro Woche über Nacht draußen am See und probier mein Glück auf Karpfen. 
Um wenigstens mitzubekommen, wenn einer um mein Zelt oder den Angelplatz schleicht, hab ich mir 2 batteriebetriebene Bewegungsmelder mit Funkübertragung geleistet. Der Empfänger hängt im Zelt und wenn sich im Umkreis von 5m was rührt, dann gibt´s Alarm.
Richtig positioniert, ist es unmöglich, unbemerkt an mich heran zu kommen.
Seitdem kann ich eigentlich beruhigt mal einnicken, wenn´s blöd läuft und der Bissanzeiger bleibt ruhig, schlaf ich sogar durch bis es wieder hell wird. 
Und bis jetzt konnte ich mich 100%ig auf die Teile verlassen, egal was für Wetter ist. 
Einziger Nachteil: brauchen viel Strom, so daß ich mir 9V-Block Akkus besorgt habe.
Die 2 Bewegungsmelder mußte ich zwar wasserdicht in ein Gehäuse einbauen und alles zusammen hat mich ca. 300€ gekostet, aber das war es mir Wert.

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## squirell (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wie unterschiedlich doch die Probleme sein können, der eine hat Angst vor nächtlichen Geräuschen (typisches Stadtkind) der andere sieht sich realer Gefahr ( rechte Gesellen....)ausgesetzt.

Warum geht Ihr denn überhaupt nachts allein angeln?

Ich bin junger Familienvater und habe deswegen, weder Zeit noch Muße mir das Wochenende oder auch nur die Nacht um die Ohren zu hauen.

Es muß bei mir schnell knallen, deshalb bin ich vom Naturköderangler zum Kunstköderfischer umgestiegen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Zeiten zwischen Sonnenauf- und untergang eh´die besten.


Also warum sich die Nacht um die Ohren hauen und zur Blutspende bei den Moskitos antreten?


----------



## Fotomanni (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> Also warum sich die Nacht um die Ohren hauen und zur Blutspende bei den Moskitos antreten?


Weil es einfach das zweitschönste auf der Welt ist nachts am Wasser zu sitzen und die Knicklichtpose zu beobachten. Und morgends den Sonnenaufgang am Wasser zu erleben, die kurze Zeit der Stille davor, die Vögel singen zu hören und überhaupt die Natur dann zu erleben wenn sie noch Natur sein darf.

Wenn man nebenbei noch den einen oder anderen Fisch verhaften kann ist das dann eine nette Zugabe.


----------



## MANSKE (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Kann Manni nur zustimmen!den see "zu bett gehen und wieder aufwachen zu sehen"ist so ziemlich das geilste am angeln wie ich finde.hatte aber auch noch keine probleme ausser total besoffenen russen auf der seebrücke in pelzerhaken die ständig meine angeln überworfen haben und selbst den kleinsten 20 cm dorsch mitnahmen.:v


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich muss dazu sagen das es mir auch nich immer geheuer ist. Grad am Rhein bei uns und an warmen Tagen sind doch noch viele Leutchen nachts noch unterwegs. Und da bleiben die Ohren und Augen, auch ohne Lampe, auf Radar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und wenn es dann doch die Fänge wegbleiben und es noch im dunkeln zum Auto geht, dann aber die Beine inne Hand und ab.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gut ich gehe nie allein angeln, aber trotzdem man weis nie ob da jemand ist und wieviele, wenn da welche sind.#c

Leider laufen noch zu viele Bösewichte rum |gr:


----------



## forellenudo (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wir sind gerade am Rhein am Nachtangeln,ausser Ratten nichts aussergewöhnliches |supergri aber Angst deswegen?nee ich glaub nicht,so ich muss wieder ans Wasser #6


----------



## arno (20. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Letzte Nacht war ich mit unseren Sohn angeln!
Der zuckt bei jedem Geräusch zusammen, vor allem hat der Angst vor den Wasserratten und Nutrias!
Aber auch vor Spinnen, die muss ich dann weg machen!


----------



## Clyde (21. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich hatte es vorhin gerade das ich mal wieder länger beim angeln blieb als ich wollte. 
Als es dann so richtig dunkel wurde bemerkte auch noch das ich noch nichtmal eine Lampe bei hatte. Nur eine Spielzeugfunzel am Feuerzeug. 
Naja zum Glück braucht man hier nicht so die Angst haben (denk ich mal), die gefährlichsten Gestalten auf dem Weg zum Auto gehören zu einer Herde Auerochsen. Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann pennen die wenns dunkel wird.
Der Weg ist auch mit einem Schloß gesichert. An die anderen Stellen an der Ruhr würde ich auch Nachts nicht gehen, vieleicht noch morgens hin wenn alle Chaoten schon besoffen inner Ecke liegen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nun ich hab weder Angst in der NAcht an der Erft oder am Baggersee...!

& wenn meine Tochter dabei ist halte ich es so wie Arno...mach die Spinnen raus & dann schläft Sie ...


----------



## Wenighaare (21. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich kanns nicht ganz verstehen, dass man beim Nachtangen Angst hat. In jeder Großstadt ist es Nachts gefährlicher als am Wasser, trotzdem hat doch fast keiner Angst alleine durch eine Großstadt zu ziehen, oder?


----------



## arno (21. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Wenighaare schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kanns nicht ganz verstehen, dass man beim Nachtangen Angst hat. In jeder Großstadt ist es Nachts gefährlicher als am Wasser, trotzdem hat doch fast keiner Angst alleine durch eine Großstadt zu ziehen, oder?



Gut gesprochen!


----------



## Ansgar112 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst beim Nachtangeln? Naja ab und an hat man schon einmal ein mulmiges Gefühl aber, da ich auch Jäger bin, ist es mir fast immer Möglich ,die Quelle und die Art der Geräusche zu bestimmen. Ich Angele nun schon seit ca. 22 Jahren fast immer Nachts und habe schon vieles in der Nacht erlebt. Es waren Schwere Gewitter, Wildschweine,Fledermäuse,Ratten, Rehe, Besoffene und vieles mehr darunter. Mein Tipp ist immer dort zu angeln wo nicht soviel los ist. Ich Angele zB.“ Nie“ in der Stadt oder an Seen wo hoher Publikumsverkehr vorhanden ist da gerade dort ,im Sommer, viele saufgelage usw... ablaufen. Damit ist Ärger vorprogrammiert. Ich Sitze in schwer Zugänglichen Bereichen und möglichst unauffällig. Von meiner Lampe mache ich beim Angeln fast nie Gebrauch da gerade beim Nachtangeln gute Vorbereitung absolut Notwendig ist und die Lampe nur in absoluten Notfällen zum Einsatz kommt. Hackenlösen beim Aal mache ich auch nicht, da es häufig gar nicht möglich ist ihn am Wasser zu lösen. Was die Angst betrifft, je häufiger man los geht um so mehr geht sie zurück. ( ich suche zB. Immer auf dem hiesigen Friedhof meine Tauwürmer zusammen da dort sehr guter Boden ist und der Rasen immer kurz geschnitten wird. Getan hat mir noch nie jemand etwas|engel: . Das Unheimlichste und wirklich zum Gruseln war nur eine Sache, nämlich ein Aal von 5 Pfund den ich vor ein paar Jahren in der Ems fangen durfte.....

In diesem Sinne 
Petri Heil

Ansgar


----------



## davis (22. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also ich werde heute mal wieder alleine losziehen müssen (weil alle anderen schaffen müssen un ich Urlaub hab) und meine Angst beschränkt sich heute besonders darauf das mein Kescher zu klein un zu kurz sein wird da ich Waller fischen gehe.....:q Naja erstma einen dran kriegen....

Mit den Ratten ist das so ne Sache...die krabbeln einem echt sonst wo hin....am besten dann schnell ein Stab zur Hand und ordentlich drauf hauen!|smash:
Hab ich aber selbst nie geschafft....die sind sehr flink....aber vll schreckts die anderen ab wenn man eine killt....is das eigentlich verboten???|kopfkrat

Vor nem Wildschwein hätt ich natürlich auch Bammel....da komm ich mit meinem Messer glaub nich gegen an....|supergri...dann lieber aufn Baum....

Und wer legt sich denn sonst gern mit Anglern beim Ansitz an??Ich mein mir sind ja sehr militant ausgestattet....Messer, Futterschleuder, Metallstäbe vom Pod, und und und.....:m
Nee Spaß bei Seite....ich bin wirklich der Überzeugung das man Nachts wohl noch ruhig in der Natur sitzen kann ohne Panik vor irgendwelchen Attacken....

....und zum Thema "Urängste des Menschen"....das is reine Kopf- und Nervensache!

....also denkt dran.....immer schön gelassen bleiben und fleißig nachtangeln gehen!#6

mfg

davis


----------



## mohfra (30. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> ....und zum Thema "Urängste des Menschen"....das is reine Kopf- und Nervensache!
> 
> ....also denkt dran.....immer schön gelassen bleiben und fleißig nachtangeln gehen!#6
> 
> ...



Petri Sportsfreund,

wie gehst Du mit Deinen Urängsten des Menschen um?
Also wenn ich am stark bewachsenen Altarm bei uns sitze, wo um mich nur Buschwerk ist und vor mir das Wasser. Und auch nicht viel restlich vom Mond, so das man quasi im absolutem schwarzen sitzt. Ist mir manchmal schon mulmig.
Von Campinglicht halte ich als Angler auch nichts, ich schalte also meine Kopflampe nur wenns nötig ist ein. Habe auch keine Knicklichter an den Posen, wo ich mich drauf konzentrieren kann.
Und dann kann es manchmal schon vorkommen, das ein Geräusch da ist.... na ja;+, wo man schon mal die Pumpe hochlaufen läßt#t!


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nachtangeln alleine, damit habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Betonung liegt auf eigentlich.
Kann mich nämlich noch an eine Sache erinnern, die knapp 3 Jahre zurück lag. Es war im Juni. Tolle warme Nacht und gegen 00.30 Uhr schon ein par Aale und eine Schleie im Eimer. Muß auch noch dazu sagen das Gewässer ist schön moorig und bei warmen Tagen oft Nebel. Naja, jedenfalls angele ich so vor mir her, war schon mit den Gedanken in der warmen Pupsmulde, als ich auf einmal ungewöhnliche Geräusche höre.
Ich sofort hellhörig und mich etwas aufgerichtet im Klappstuhl. Die Geräusche nahmen zu. Das Adrealin etwas mehr im Blut und ich suche nach meiner Taschenlampe. Shit die hatte ich im Auto gelassen, weil ich selten eine Taschenlampe mitnehme, direkt ans Wasser. Die Geräusche nahmen inzwischen an Heftigkeit zu. Also ich nahm mir all meinen geringen Mut zusammen und bin losgestiefelt in Richtung der Geräusche. Nach knapp 100 Metern, sah ich ein kleines Licht. Vorsichtig bin ich weiter und fange Sekunden später an in mich herein zu lachen. Ein junges betrunkenes Pärchen war dort nackig in einen der schönsten Sachen der Welt vertieft. Hätte gerne in dem Moment ne Digicam dabei gehabt.  Ich bin jedenfalls dann wieder zurück und habe meine Sachen zusammen gepackt und bin dann noch einmal an dem Pärchen vorbeigeschlichen und ab nach Hause gefahren.

Aber Schiss hatte ich bei den Geräuschen doch gehabt.

Sven


----------



## uferklein (30. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

in der angespannten und konzentrierten fase beim ansitz in der nacht passiert es mir manchmal dass ich zusammenzucke.
dass ist meistens der fall wenn plötzliche laute töne oder schreie aus dem dunkel kommen, wie zb.:schreie jeglicher art, sirenen, schwäne mit alpträumen, streitende ratten oder fischreier denen es genauso geht wie mir allerdings schrei ich dann nicht gleich.
naja passiert ist bis jetzt noch nix ausser dass mir eine ratte mein gutes tuch zum hande apputzen geklaut hat.
((((ausrutscher meistert wahrscheinlich ehh schon jeder rutiniert!!!)))))


----------



## Sveni90 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Bei uns ist es ganz schlimm ein see mitten im wald.Da kriegt irgendwie ganzschön schiss wenn die wildschweine und Hirsche hinter ein langrennen.


----------



## davis (30. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Aaaalso...zunächst mal sieht es bei mir am Gewässer nich anders aus....ringsum sind Büsche und vor mir der Fluss....un Nachts kommt pünktlich der fiese Nebel **bibbaaaarrrr**

Und wie ich damit umgehe? Ich seh das ganze sehr rational....der Mensch is das gefährlichste Lebewesen....und welches Tier soll einem den beim Nachtangeln gefährlich werden???Die haben alle viel mehr Angst vor uns als wir vor denen haben brauchen....das einzige gefährliche is ne Wildsau mit Jungen oder ein Keiler.....un das auch nur wenn man die Viecher in die Enge treibt....un das geht schlecht wenn man nur in seinem Stuhl sitzt....Warum also Angst beim Nachtangeln??

Macht euch doch mal weniger en Kopf....dann macht das Angeln auch mehr Spaß!#6 

Ach moment....da fällt mir doch was gruseliges ein! Mir is was passiert letztes WE beim nächtlichen Ansitz!|uhoh: 

So gegen 2:30 sitz ich bequem im Stuhl, starre aufs Knicklicht und befinde mich im Wachkoma.....als mich plötzlich der kleine Hunger überkommt!Ich greife also zur Taschenlampe und leuchte auf die Angeltasche und da erblicke ich diesen grausigen Schrecken!|scardie:  So ca. 1.354.677 Nacktschnecken (grobe Schätzung:m ) versuchen meine Tasche zu fressen, zu besteigen oder zu markieren!Die Tasche sah danach aus als hätt man nen Eimer Tapetenkleister drüber geschüttet!#q 

Das war wirklich schrecklich.....da peitscht mich der ECKEL!!!....zum :v diese Schnecken....

soviel dazu....

mfg

davis




			
				mohfra schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Sportsfreund,
> 
> wie gehst Du mit Deinen Urängsten des Menschen um?
> Also wenn ich am stark bewachsenen Altarm bei uns sitze, wo um mich nur Buschwerk ist und vor mir das Wasser. Und auch nicht viel restlich vom Mond, so das man quasi im absolutem schwarzen sitzt. Ist mir manchmal schon mulmig.
> ...


----------



## rainerle (31. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo, man könnte ja auch Angst haben, dass einem der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.

Das einzigemal, dass mich nen nächtlichen Ansitz abbrechen ließ war ne Horde Wildsäue in der Dämmerung - in unmittelbarer Nähe. Ansonsten hab ich beim Nachtangeln weniger streitsüchtige Idioten wie unter Tags.


----------



## davis (31. August 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				rainerle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, man könnte ja auch Angst haben, dass einem der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.
> 
> Das einzigemal, dass mich nen nächtlichen Ansitz abbrechen ließ war ne Horde Wildsäue in der Dämmerung - in unmittelbarer Nähe. Ansonsten hab ich beim Nachtangeln weniger streitsüchtige Idioten wie unter Tags.


 
Stimmt! Der Himmel könnte natürlich runter fallen....das hatte ich gar nicht bedacht!#6 

Aber vor den Wildschweinen brauchst du auch keine Angst haben.....die sind echt in 99% aller Fälle sehr feige! Einfach mal richtig Krach machen dann sind die auch schon wieder weg....und wenn das nicht klappt einfach wild kreischen und mit den Augen rollend auf eine Sau springen un se kräftig an den Ohren ziehen!:q 

mfg

davis


----------



## mohfra (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Da haben wir aber Glück das es in ostfreisland keine Wildschweine gibt.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich geh schon alleine Nachtangeln und fürchte mich vor anderen Personen weniger als z.B. davor, dass ich mir den Fuß in einem Biberloch breche.. mag sich lustig anhören, aber gerade beim Quappenanglen sieht man durch den Schnee diese Löcher nicht und ausserdem würde man in der bayerischen Pampa wohl tagelang da liegen bis zufällig mal wieder jemand da vorbeikommt. 

Hab dieses Jahr aber auch mal nen ziemlich komischen Ansitz gehabt. 

Ich bin unter der Woche nachts um 10 an unseren Vereinssee gefahren und hab auf Zander geangelt. Der See ist ca. 30km weg, es waren keine anderen Angler da und ich kenne mich in dem Gebiet nicht wirklich gut aus. 
Gegen 23 Uhr flog ein Hubschrauber über den See und leuchtete runter.. dachte mir nichts dabei weil neben an gleich ein riesiger Truppenübungsplatz von den Amis ist. 10 Minuten später kam der Hubschrauber wieder und leuchtete den ganzen See ab... das ging bis nachts um 2 oder so.... 

Ich war zum Glück an einer Stelle an der man mit dem Auto bis zum Wasser fahren kann, und hab mich dann ins Auto gesetzt, zugesperrt und durch die Scheibe meine Pose beobachtet... Messer auf dem Schoß.. und immer ein Auge im Rückspiegel... 

Wenn man da so ganz alleine Nachts irgendwo sitzt wo man sich nicht sonderlich auskennt und ein Hubschrauber kreist über einem... da spinnt man sich die wildesten Sachen im Kopf zusammen....


----------



## Micky (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Es ist noch gar nicht soo lange her....

Es war einer der Ersten Angelabende in unserem Schwedenurlaub. Die vielen Wochen/Monate ohne Urlaub haben doch an sehr an meiner Kondition gezerrt so dass ich das Erste mal beim Angeln eingeschlafen bin. #u 

Friedlich schlummernd (auf einem kleinen Steg - links und rechts knietiefes Wasser), Schulter an Schulter mit Timmy. Es war ca. 00:00h als Morten neben uns vom anderen Steg rief: "Pennt ihr, oder was?" Keine Antwort unsererseits..... 

Aufgrund der "enormen" Fischausbeute packte er seine Sachen dann zusammen und kam dann auf unseren Steg rüber um mal nach dem Rechten zu schauen. Timmy und ich waren beide eingeschlafen und saßen Schulter an Schulter leicht schnorchelnd. Morten hielt es dann für dringend erforderlich uns beide zu wecken, allerdings nicht wie es sich für FREUNDE gehört (mit Käffchen und Schnittchen) sondern mit nem kräftigen in die Hände Klatschen direkt an *meinem* Ohr.#v 

Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich gerade in dem Moment geträumt habe, aber in Verbindung mit dem klatschen der Hände ließ ich einen ohrenbetäubenden URSCHREI aus. Meine Hände fuchtelten wie wild vor mir hin und her in einer typischen Abwehrbewegung. Ich schoß aus meinem Stuhl hoch.... dabei hab ich dann Timmy wohl ein wenig erwischt, der durch meinen Anstoß nach links zu kippen drohte und ihm somit eine unfreiwillige Wässerung aus ca. 70 cm Höhe bevorstand. Morten konnte ihn allerdings gerade noch festhalten, denn Timmy war noch in der AUFWACHPHASE! |gaehn: |supergri 

Ich war am zittern, packte schnurstracks meine Angelsachen zusammen und rannte hoch zur Hütte. Auf dem Weg dahin vermutete ich hinter jedem Baum einen potentiellen Angreifer. HAMMER ! Selbst anschl. auf der Couch konnte ich mich noch nicht beruhigen. Zumindest hatten wir ein Thema was den Rest des Urlaubes zu so manchem Lacher geführt hat. 

Ergebnis dieser Aktion: In den folgenden Nächten waren meine Sinne sehr geschärft. EINSCHLAFEN BEIM ANGELN? ICH? *NIE WIEDER !!!* Zudem hat sich mein Angelstuhl bei dieser Aktion etwas "verbogen", die krummen Rohre am Drehgelenk ließen jedenfalls ein entspanntes sitzen nicht mehr zu.


----------



## indefischer (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo.
ist ja schon gut was zusammengekommen....
   Hab zum Glück noch keine große Angst beim Nachtangeln haben müssen. Zumindest nicht wegen reeller Bedrohung. Das mit der Fantasie, Geräusche,etc geht ja noch bzw. ist Persönlichkeitssache, lern ich auch noch. (Am Rursee zB hört man schonmal das „Großwild“ :q. )


   Dafür hat ich schon mehrmals tagsüber gefährliche Hundebegegnungen, bzw. Begegnungen mit Leuten die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben wie man einen Hund behandelt und führt – anderes Thema.  

   Wichtiger ist, wie kann man sich schützen vor echten Bedrohungen durch „verwirrte“ Mitmenschen?


   Nicht angeln gehen, wenn zu erwarten ist das es Ärger gibt. - Ganz schlecht, aber dann die einzige Lösung. Kommt zum Glück eher selten vor.
   Nicht allein gehen. - Geht manchmal nicht.
   Selbstbewusst auftreten:g, in die Offensive gehen. Erfordert sehr gutes Feingefühl für die jeweilige Situation, um das Ganze nicht noch schlimmer zu machen. Schwierig.
   Handy mitnehmen und Nummer der örtlichen Polizei speichern. - In manchen Situationen nutzlos.
   Also bleibt noch...
   BEWAFFNEN. Mit Gaspsistole, Sprays, Messer , etc. - das kann aber auch wiederum provozieren und heisst, dass im Notfall auch damit gehandelt werden muss, welches wieder rechtliche Konsequenzen haben wird. 
   UND da würde mich mal interessiern wie das so aussieht ;+. Vielleicht kann ja mal ein RECHSANWALT oder anderer Kundiger sich dazu äussern. 
   Denn aus Nachtangeln sollte niemals Angstangeln werden.
   In diesem Sinne..
   Schönen Abend und gute Nacht..|wavey:
indefischer

   [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Jo ich mag das auch net alleine ich geh imma mit einem Zweiten allein schon wegen dem Problem des Kescherns!


----------



## petipet (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich wohne im der Nähe vom Baldeney-See und der Ruhr. Für mich hat sich das Thema Nachtangeln erledigt. Wenn ich schon mit einem gewissen Bedrohungsgefühl nachts am Wasser sitze, machts einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Und so ist das hier, in dieser Ecke des Ruhrgebietes. Wahrscheinlich ist das keine Ausnahme in der NRW.
Ich habe auch keinen Trieb, mich mit Gaspistole oder Knüppel zu bewaffnen. Auch wenn ich irgendeinem halbbesoffen aggresiven Randalierer das Nasenbein einschlagen würde, hätte ich im Nachhinein -   immer die schlechteren Karten - so urteilen in der Regel unsere Gerichte. 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## carpi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo zusammen!
Das find ich jez aber auch.. bevor ich mich bewaffnen muss um angeln zu gehen lass ich das nachts lieber ganz sein! Was hab ich denn dann noch von der ruhe?? und was ist das denn für ein angeln wenn jede stunde oder jede nacht sowas passiert! 
Bei uns darf man nicht die ganze nacht durchangeln aber in der Zeit ist es immer ganz nett wenn man mal die augen zumachen kann! zum glück ist es bei uns noch nicht so weit!

Aber wir haben auch tolle Plätze die kaum jemand kennt weil die mitten in der Pampa und doch direkt an ner Pauptstrasse liegen... aber wenn da nachts leute sind, die nicht angeln dann ham die sich entweder kilometer weitr verlaufen oder sind schwerstkriminelle


----------



## Lupus (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Tja so richtig Pampa gibt es bei uns in der Gegend von Leverkusen leider nicht...#d 
Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Beiträge zu dem Thema gelesen... stand schon was davon, dass bei uns schon mehreren Anglern die Klamotten gestohlen worden sind?
Da liegt der Angler schön entspannt am Rhein im Zelt Bissanzeiger auf run stehen und irgendwann kommt er aus seinem Zelt gekrochen und da sind seine Ruten und das komplette Equipment außerhalb des Zeltes verschwunden:v 
|gr: 
Ich meine das ist doch echte *******!:r 
Meiner Meinung nach könne das auch nur "Kollegen" gewesen sein. Schließlich kann nur ein Angler was mit dem Zeug anfangen und man muss auch wissen das man die Bissanzeiger ausschalten muss damit die keinen Radau machen|gr: 
Die Geschichte ist übrigens keine Erfindung von mir sondern stand in der Zeitung!
Und wo wir grad beim Thema sind ...im letzten Sommer hat ein "Angler" den anderen umgebracht (Kam im Radio)! #d #d #d #d ;+ ;+ 
Es hadelte sich um zwei Männer aus .. Osteuropa die schon gewaltig einem Getränk zugesprochen hatten das hier als Wodka verkauft wird. Sie sind aus irgendeinem Grund im Suf in Streit geraten tja und da hat der eine den anderen totgeschlagen...!|uhoh:  Kein Witz (leider)! Ich meine das ist doch unglaublich da vergeht einem doch echt die Lust aufs Angeln!
Beide Sachen sind am Rhein passiert... und leider zieht der Rhein auch die düsteren Gesellen an (zumindest in unserer Gegend). Natürlich neben den hunderten von normalen Menschen... weiß der Henker woran das liegen mag! 

Ich hab den Eindruck der Rhein kommt diesbezüglich in dem gesamten Threat nicht so wirklich gut weg... schade eigentlich!
Lupus


----------



## petipet (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ist das nicht traurig? Für eine bestimmte Art von Mitbürgern müssen normale Bürger den Schwanz einziehen. Das soll so O.K. sein?
Mier ist das Piepe, ob diese Gesellen aus einem ehemaligem UDSSR-Staat oder aus Polen, Rumänien oder Bulgarien oder aus Bochum oder Wanne-Eickel stammen und wohnen.
Fakt ist aber, da kommt ne Menge Gewaltpotenzial auf uns zu.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Grundangler85 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo ich denke mal es hängt ganz davon ab wo man nachtangeln geht. Ich kenne auch stellen wo ich mich ohne probleme schlafen legen würde aber es gibt auch stellen wo ich nie alleine hingehen würde.

Aber ich geh eh lieber zu zweit nachtangeln ;-)


----------



## Lupus (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Stimmt mir ist auch völlig egal wo solche Menschen herkommen#c #c 
Mir ist einfach nur nicht klar warum die sich ausgerechnet alle am Rhein versammeln|krach: 
Ich meine es gibt auch reine Vereinsgewässer an denen man seine Ruhe hat ...aber...warum muss ausgerechnet ein Hobby wie unseres auch Idioten anziehen;+ 
Ich meine beim Fußball O.K. aber beim Angeln... da sollte man doch meinen das sich da nur eruhige Vertreter treffen....#q 
Naja Idioten gibt anscheinend überall!


----------



## ECHL Sargent (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich geh grundsetzlich nicht alleine nachtangeln...eigentlich nur zu zweit und mit schlagstock wenn ich ma zurückdenke kan es nicht schaden son ding dabei zu haben...besonders am rhein kommt es vor das man irgendwelchen besoffenen möchtegerns mal einen auf die fresse haun muss weil die sich an deiner ausrüstung vergreifen wollen


----------



## planlos13 (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ja ja der gute rhein
war mal zu zweit am rhein bei mainz, unser auto stand nur ca 12m von uns entfernt oben auf der straße. wir hörten dann einige geräuche und dachten es währ nur n besoffener der in die hecken gefallen ist oder so:v , naja die geräuche wurden immer lauter , plötzlich konnten wir kören wie eine autoscheibe zerbrach.|kopfkrat 
also wir n knüpel in die hand und die treppe raufgestürmt, da sahen wir zwei dunkle gestallten die sich fluchtartig über die eisenbahnschienen aus m staub machten.|gr: 
auf der straße wurde neben unsrem auto noch einige andren aufgebrochen und die radios geklaut.
naja auf der heimfahrt zog uns der wind dann ziehmlich um dei ohren.
die zeiten in den mahn ohne angts allein nachts angel gehen kann sind wohl leider vorbei.:v


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Naja wenn ich alleine beim Nachtangeln bin (Was ich eigentlich so gut wie nie bin -.-) dann...noja...hab ich auch immer ziemliche Angst vor allem,naja aber wenn mehrere dabei sind--->Nö


:m


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Habe vergangene Nacht allein bei uns in der Hütte am See übernachtet.
Ganz ehrlich, ich bin froh, dass wir dort nen TV haben und genügend beleuchtung. Bei dem Wind gestern kamen schon komische Geräusche auf, jedoch kann ich mir sicher sein, dass mir da keiner den Kopf abreist. Die Hütte liegt so weit im Hinterland, dass kein Mensch auf die Idee kommen würde, da hin zu kommen. Nachdem ich dann mein zweites Bierchen auf hatte und mich ins Abendprogramm vertieft hatte, bekam ich nur ein einziges mal nen Schrecken, als ein Ast auf das Dach der Hütte knallte. Ansonsten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Gebissen hat in der Nacht auch nix, aber im Morgengrauen konnte ich immerhin einen 60er Hecht mein Eigen nennen.
Schön war es, auch wenn das ein oder andere mal jemand zum fachsimpeln gefehlt hatte. Aber so allein, dass hat auch etwas...


Steven


----------



## Rumpelrudi (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich gehe nachts überwiegend alleine los, aber nur, weil meine Kumpels ganz viel wenig Zeit haben wollen.
Ängste sind dann ganz natürlich, wenn irgendwo eine Gruppe auftaucht. Im Dunkeln ist der Vorteil aber, dass die Kameraden eher bemerkt werden, als die uns. Es lässt sich dann einigermassen einschätzen, ob die böses im Schilde führen. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt erstarren aber meine Bewegungen und der Adrenalinspiegel steigt.
Ich muß zugeben, dass es mich immer mehr in die Wildniss treibt.
Einmal habe ich zwei Angler getroffen. Später kam noch eine Gruppe Halbstarker dazu, die aber bald verschwanden. Ich bin dann auch gegangen. Zwei Tage später suchte die Kripo einen Zeugen, der die Halbstarken beschreiben konnte. In meiner Abwesenheit sind die zurück gekommen und haben die beiden Angler zusammengeschlagen.
Sowas setzt sich im Unterbewußtsein fest und behindert fortan ein Aufsuchen dieser Angelstelle.


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn ich solche Fälle höre stell ich mir die Frage, ob es nicht evtl. Sinn macht, sich mit kleinen Selbstverteidigungsgegenständen ans Wasser zu begeben. K.O. Spray zB. Bekommt man ohne Waffenschein und ist sehr wirksam. Ferner stellt sich auch die Frage, ob man dort nicht besser in größeren Gruppen fischt, ich weiß, nicht immer machbar, aber sicherer.


Steven


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Ronald schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist was dran, ich gehe schon immer zu Pfingsten zum Angeln, seit Jahren nicht als aktiver Angler, aber dabei sein ist mir wichtig. In Brandenburg scheint es auch "Tradition" von Springerstieflträgern geworden zu sein an den unmöglichsten Stellen zu "Feiern", leider. Angst mußten wir bisher zwar noch nie haben, aber ein ungutes Gefühl ist da schon. Ansonsten hatte ich nur einmal ein blödes Erlebnis mit richtiger Angst und das wegen einem Fuchs-ist mir etwas peinlich und war auch im nachhinein zum Lachen.
> 
> 
> Alles Gute
> Ronald


hallo ronald,
kann ich nachvollziehen.
ich saß als gastangler nachts auf aal an der fulda,allein.plötzlich kam da irgendetwas laut schnaufend und grunzend durch die büsche auf mich zu.ich konnte das geräusch überhaupt nicht einordnen,hat ich noch nie gehört.voll laut,und ein mensch konnte unmöglich durch das dichte unterholz kriechen.ich dachte echt an ein wütendes wildschwein oder so.
beherzt leuchtete ich in die richtung des "monsters",aber allzeit bereit....zur flucht.und was kam da...? es war nur
ein sehr gieriger igel auf tauwurmjagd. 
nach der überraschung musste ich über meinen "shiet inne böx"
lauthals lachen
ich hätte nie gedacht,das so ein verhältnissmässig kleines tier, soooo eine randale machen kann.
also , wenn du mal nachts geräusche wie von einem werwolf, oder wildschwein zu hören glaubst... das sind tatsächlich nur igel.
gegen wirklich üble gesellen habe ich immer meine freundin dabei, die klärt dann schon eventuelle missverständnisse:m 
gruss
uwe


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also ich geh meistens alleine angeln is für mich weniger das problem. liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es bei uns nich so schlimm mit schlägertypen is die in der nacht an gewässer rumrennen. und zur not hab ich immer mein marttiini messer dabei...:r 
ein erlebnis hatte ich mal da is mein adrenalinspiegel explodiert.
ich saß an unserem vereinsbach auf aal, weils da eigentlich in tiefen löchern immer welche gibt, als hinter mir im wald eine Knack-orgie losging. ich hab mein messer in die eine und meine taschenlampe in die andere hand genommen. als ich dann in den wald strahlte, sah ich nur leuchtende augen vielleicht fünf paar.#d diese konnte ich durch wildes rumfuchteln mit meiner lampe verscheuchen. waren sicher nur rehe hätten aber auch wildschweine sein können #c dann is ein messer hilfreich auch wenns bei einem wirklichen aufeinandertreffen mit wschweinen nicht viel hilft. naja durch sowas lass ich mich net vom aalangeln abhalten.
bis die tage--petri!


----------



## björni (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich Fische viel am Brodtner Ufer(Ostsee)und wenn man da so alleine in der Ostsee steht und das wird Dunkel ,da lernt man sich schon kennen.Ich mach dann noch ein paar Würfe und sehe das ich wegkomm.
Das war nun mein erster Post,seid btte gnädig;+ 
Petri


----------



## Katzenwallerkalle (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe beim Nachtangeln immer meinen treuen Labradormischling mit dabei. Das Tier ist soo treu und aufmerksam, daß ich mich voll auf das Angeln konzentrieren (oder schlafen) kann, ohne mir über irgendwelche Geräusche sorgen machen zu müssen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

In Brandeburg Nachtangeln kann schonmal unfreiwillig zur Mutprobe werden. Wenn das Wetter stimmt (also schön warm) und es auch noch Freitag Abend ist, hat man an den größeren und bekannteren Gewässern immer die Chance auf 'ne Gruppe Bekloppte zu treffen.

Mein letztes Erlebnis dieser Art lässt mich im Nachhinein jedoch wirklich schmunzeln: wir sitzen zu dritt an einem relativ großen Kiesbruch und versuche Zander zu fangen (versuchen wohlgemerkt *gg*).

Meine beiden Kumpanen fanden ein lauschiges Plätzchen etwa 40 Meter Uferlänge von mir entfernt und haben sich dort häuslich eingerichtet (Grill und so). Ich versuchte in einer kleinen Bucht mein Glück und saß im Grunde ziemlich versteckt.

So gegen 22.30 begann das Gegröhle. Na Klasse! Und der Mob bewegt sich in unsere Richtung. Meine "5-Millionen-Watt-Halogen-Stadium-ausleuchte-super-ebayschnäpchen"-Taschenlampe hatte Stunden vorher schon den Geist aufgegeben und die Kopflampe lag zuhause in der Garage #q. Die Mini-MacLite war irgendwo im Rucksack - also keine Chance auf eine Lichtquelle. Aber: Es war Vollmond und wolkenfrei und ich hatte den Mond im Rücken.

5 Minuten später: "Ey Alter! Da sitz eena. Wer brauch noch was?" - Na prima! Die haben mich in dem Zustand (die waren mit Verlaub gesagt vollkommen hacketütendicht!) tatsächlich gesehen und freuten sich wahrscheinlich auf neues Equipment, welches sie sogleich sehr kostengünstig von mir beziehen würden...

Und dann bin ich einfach aufgestanden - ich hab 'ne gute Kinderstube gehabt und weis, dass man Gäste nicht im Sitzen begrüßt |supergri Und just in dem Moment sagt der Finder von eben "Nee, lasst mal - daruf hab ick jetz keen Bock".

Wie jetzt? Ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht. Das die Jungs mit Sicherheit Stress bekommen hätten, steht auf einem anderen Blatt aber so ohne was?

Nachdem die weg waren, kam einer meiner Kumpels rüber und fragte, ob alles ok wäre - die beiden saßen schon auf dem Sprung und haben nur auf eine Wortmeldung von mir gewartet.

Ich hab ihm kurz erzählt, was war und ihm gesagt, dass ich über des Finders Bemerkung schon ein wenig würdern täte. Seine Antwort war dann aber auch nicht schlecht "Du solltest dich mal in dem licht sehen!"

Nun gut: Ich hatte einen Nato-Tropenhut auf, eine Bomberjacke an, eine Nato-Thermoweste drüber, Flecktarnhosen an und dicke Stiefel an den Füßen. Mit dem Mondlicht im Rücken und sicherlich einiges an Wahrnehmungsschwierigkeiten (wegen Allohol...) beim gegenüber, ergab das wohl die Siluette von Jack The Ripper oder ähnlichen Zeitgenossen |supergri und dem gegenüber die Gewissheit, trotz des Gruppenzwanges und der Geborgenheit der Gemeinschaft *gg*, mächtig eine auf die Mütze zu bekommen. Insofern kann ich dem Herrn nur zu einer solch exelenten Einschätzung der Lage beglückwünschen - vor allem unter dem Einfluß reichlich genossenen Alkohols.

Eine gute Stunde später bin ich dann vor Schreck fast gestorben: ich war grad am einnicken, als mich was am Bein streift: ein Fuchs.

So isses immer ... die kleinen Sachen sind es am Ende immer gewesen.


----------



## eöbzander (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also wenn ich NAchtangeln mache dann nehm ich meißtens pfefferspray mit(wirkt extrem)! mir is es zum glück noch nicht passiert das ich angemuckt wurde von jugendlichen! zum glück kennt man ja auch freunde die ganz schnell vorbei kommen können und die dann auch "GERNE HELFEN"!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich hatte Nachtangeln noch so in Erinnerung: hinsetzen, klönen, einpofen, morgens wach werden und noch alles so vorfinden, wie es abends hingelegt wurde.

Das war allerdings noch kurz vor der Wende bzw. ganz kurz danach. Heute scheint es da wohl doch immer mehr Probleme zu geben. Ich hab diesbezüglich schon interessante Gespräche mit anderen Petrijüngern am Wasser geführt und auch die eine oder andere "Horror"-Story erzählt bekommen. Es scheint wohl wirklich so, als das ein Pfefferspray wohl langsam zur Standardausrüstung gehören müsste :r

Ich hab schon überlegt, ob ich nicht mal meine Hunde mit zum Nachtansitz mitnehme - zusammen etwa 95Kilo Trouble für den, der stänkern will


----------



## JunkieXL (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ach das geht schon, wenn man zu zweit ist gehts noch besser  !! Ausserdem hab ich immer ne Dose Pfefferspray in der Tasche und wenn mir einer dumm kommt darf er da gerne mal dranne schnuppern! Ich musste es noch nie benutzen aber es ist gut sowas zu besitzen!


----------



## zander55 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich gehe ab und zu auch allein Nachtangeln. 
Angst habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehabt. Hatte bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme. Bis jetzt hab ich auch noch nicht daran gedacht mir etwas zur Verteidigung mit zu nehmen...

Wenn am aber so liest was manche Boardies so erlebt haben...
Werde mir bei dem nächsten Nachtangeln zur eigenen Verteidigung auch Pfefferspray mitnehmen.


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also, ich gehe meistens alleine zum Nachtangeln, denn Angst im dunkeln ist für mich ein Fremdwort. Gerade an den Wochenenden bleibt man als Angler selten allein am Gewässer, denn früher oder später finden sich meist noch andere Gleichgesinnte zum angeln ein.

Was das Pfefferspray angeht, sollte man damit vorsichtig sein, denn so mach einer hat sich das Zeug schon selbst in die Fresse gesprüht :c .


Aber sollte doch einmal der Fall eintreten, daß irgendwelche zwielichtige Gestallten aukreuzen sollten, so steht immer noch ein schön stabiler Bankstick oder das Boiliewurfrohr zur verfügung  .


----------



## murmeli1965 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Servus,
ich bin eher ein Nachtangler als Tagangler,
somit habe ich keinerlei Probleme in der Dunkelheit.
Ich bin seit 28 Jahren regelmäßig nachts unterwegs 
und es ist noch nie etwas passiert (ich liebe Aale).
Angst im Dunkeln kenne ich nicht, warum auch?
In Städten mag das natürlich anders sein aber bei uns
ist alles noch paletti.|supergri 



Gruß Oldi


----------



## Seebaer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo

ich hatte bei einen Nachtangeln in einer schönen Herbstnacht öfters ein Rascheln im Gebüüsch hinter mir gehört.
Angst hatte ich keine, aber erleichtert war ich schon als ich herausfand das es ein Igel auf Futtersuche war. (Habe den Igel sogar zwei Würmer geopfert)


----------



## Dütefischer (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Petri! |wavey: 

Wohne ja auch fast noch auf dem Land. Bei uns hat es, soweit ich weiß', noch keine nächtlichen Übergriffe gegeben.
Falls doch mal was passiert sollte man gewappnet sein, denn die die dich ausnehmen wollen lassen sich bestimmt nicht durch nette Worte davon abbringen. Da wirkt dann ein 6mm VA-Rundeisen in 60 cm Länge wahre Wunder!
Wie im Mittelalter: Erst das Vorzeigen der Werkzeuge, dann die Tatsachen.
Falls die Jungs dann immer noch nicht beeindruckt sind, einfach dem Größten zuerst was auf die Finger hauen. Dann überlegt sich's der Rest bestimmt.

Gewalt ist zwar keine Lösung, doch manche Leute kennen halt keine andere Sprache.  

MfG  vom  Dütefischer #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Gude,

habe keine Angst, sondern nur ein strammes Seil |supergri


----------



## Mikesch (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				Dütefischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da wirkt dann ein 6mm VA-Rundeisen in 60 cm Länge wahre Wunder!
> Wie im Mittelalter: Erst das Vorzeigen der Werkzeuge, dann die Tatsachen.
> ...


Und was machst du, wenn der Kollege dann nicht die Marke Kruppstahl sondern Smith&Wesson aus dem Ärmel zaubert?


----------



## Dütefischer (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ mikesch

Da mußte dann durch! - Die hätte er dir aber auch ohne Rundeisen gezeigt.

MfG  vom Dütefischer  :c


----------



## bazawe (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Meistens gehe ich mit einem Kumpel zum Nachtangeln, hat der keine Zeit nehm ich meine beste Freundinn (Rottweiler) mit, die nimmt sich gerne Zeit für Zeitgenossen die böses im Schilde führen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Gehe oft mit nen Kumpel Nachtangeln.Wenn wir eine große Angelstelle für 2 Personen finden,dann sitzen wir nebeneinander.Wenn wir aber nur eine kleine Angelstelle für eine Person finden,dann sucht sich der andere irgendwo daneben eine neue oder macht sich eine neue Angelstelle frei.Am Tage sitz ich auch alleine.Aber sobald es dunkel wird...gehen wir uns gegenseitig nachts besuchen.Es ist doch schon doof alleine im dunkeln dazusitzen...immer die Geräusche von den "Wild"Tieren im hintergrund  der schlimmste Schreck beim Nachtangeln...wenn man sich bemerkbar macht und "Meister Biber" vor einen lang schwimmt und man es nicht sieht, und mit seinen Schwanz voll aufs Wasser schlägt um abzutauchen.War schon oft Herzinfaktrisikoreich..|supergri 
Oft nehm ich auch ein paar Bier mit.Dann vergisst man die Geräusche im hintergrund...|supergri |supergri


----------



## DonChullio (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Servus, 
Ich persönlich gehe immer nur mit 1-2 Kumpeln zum Nachtangeln.
Da, wo wir angeln gehen, sind aber weit und breit keine pöbelnden Mobs zu sehen - und wenn, dann haben wir *wirklich* immer eine gute Möglichkeit gefunden: Die Angreifer werden mit Brassen beworfen :q 
Nur Spaß, das würde ich nicht mal dem ärgsten Feind zumuten 

Unser Angelsee ist gut umzäunt, wir gehen immer zu einem gemeinsamen Angelplatz (geräumig genug sind die Stellen alle male) und so passiert eigentlich wenig ... etwas arg ist es dann nur, wenn man von dem Hund des Gewässerwartes wachgeschleckt wird, weil man mit der Bierflasche im Arm eingeschlafen ist .. Shit happens  

Einige Erwachsene aus unserem Verein sind im Grunde jeden Abend des Jahres (Winter mal ausgenommen) bis um 1 Uhr am Wasser - Aalspezies oder so schimpft sich das Gesöcks #d  

Somit ein hoffentlich noch lange beruhigt am Wasser schlafender
DonChullio


----------



## Freizeitfischer (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

das einzigste was mir bis jetzt beim Nachtangeln übern Weg gelaufen ist, waren mal Omas mit Hund und ein paar Nacktbaderinnen.

Vor beiden Gruppen hielt sich meine Angst in Grenzen...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## mohfra (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Petri Sportsfreunde,

das hält sich hier ja relativ Waage!
Es gibt welche, die gehen gar nicht allein Nachts zum Angeln oder nur in Begleitung.
Ein Paar haben zwar schon etwas intressantes erlebt, stören sich aber weiter nicht. Und weiter stört über haupt nichts.

Hätte ich nicht gedacht!

Gehen hier eigendlich auch Frauen Nachts allein los?


----------



## donlotis (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo,

also ich erschrecke mich nachts eigentlich nur, wenn plötzlich meine Aalglocke losschlägt...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## esox_105 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich erschrecke mich nachts eigentlich nur, wenn plötzlich meine Aalglocke losschlägt...
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 

... ja, das kenne ich. Da ist man kurz vorm einnicken, und dann schrillt die Sounderbox los  .


----------



## Barschfreak (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

hi leute 
also is ja mal ein interessantes thema
aber außer dat ich schiss vor gewitterhab gets eigentlich
hab auch imma mein edelstahlrohr dabei(fischknüppel)is von nem
sattel un wenn doch einer mucken sollde der kriegt dann halt was auf die 
12.aber ich bin sowieso schon seit 5 jahren beim kickboxen
und da kann mir eigentlich nix passieren außer einer kommt
mit ner kettensäge ner uzi oder nem messer dann könnt der mir halt
was aber dann kommt halt die stahlkeule zum einsatz(das hoff ich aba 
nich)Iuhoh:

barschfreak


----------



## karpfenhai (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich fahr meißt alleine Nachtangel,hatte zum glück noch keine negativen erlebnisse. Hab aber immer mein besten Freund mit#6


----------



## christian1234 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

also meinen schlagstock hab ich beim fischen immer dabei. man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

was mia nua ma passiert ist, dass mal ein paar betrunkene meinten sie müssten ihre leeren flaschen in den teich schmeißen tja und da bin ich halt mal im dunkeln in ein gebusch dierekt hinter die (glaub waren 3) geschlichen und hab die dann mal ordentlich erschreckt einer is sogar in den teich geplumpst und dann sind die abgehauen naja sachen gibts die gibs gar nicht


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nachtangler-1992 schrieb:


> was mia nua ma passiert ist, ............
> und da bin ich halt mal im dunkeln in ein gebusch dierekt hinter die (glaub waren 3)


 

cool die neue Rechtschreibung..#6.oder ist das Friesisch#c?|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

als ich 15 war hatten wir oder neudeutsch "wia" nicht solchen slang drauf....
erklärung slang: umgangssprache der - 17 jährigen--


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Moin,


nix gegen Friesen!
Angeln macht offensichtlich nicht jeden schlau
Lass ihn doch. Ist ja auch eine harte Geschichte. Da gehört Gangslang einfach dazu.

Soll doch jeder so schreiben, wie er kann.

Uli


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

war ja auch nicht bös gemeint...#h


----------



## Bullet (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also ich war mal im Hafen bei uns Angeln, als plötzlich ein Philipine neben mir stand. Erst hatte er sich ein bisschen mit mir auf Englisch unterhalten, ich habe da aber schon gemerkt das er die ganze Zeit in mein Auto geschaut hat.
Da wurde mir schon etwas mulmig, weil weit und breit niemand in sicht war. Aber wo er mir ans Knie gefasst hat bin ich aufgestanden und habe in weggeschubst.
Ich hatte meine Schreckschuss schon in der Hand, aber Got sei dank ist er doch abgehauen vielleicht lag es daran das ich ziemlich groß bin|kopfkrat.

Seit dem gehe ich nur noch mit Kollegen oder mit meiner 
p99 los.

Aber auf Schwule beim Angeln kann ich gut verzichten:v


----------



## Ecky (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo war dieses wochenende das erstemal alleine über nacht los.
muss sagen das ich nicht soviel schiss hatte wie ich dachte ( bin eigentlich ne schissbuchse) zu zweit fühlt man sich aber schon wohler.
mir ist noch niemand doof gekommen beim nächtlichen fischen.
allerding war ich mal mit meinem kollegen im januar nahctangeln (ca.1-2°C) da ist wohl ne katze in mein zelt gekommen und hat sich in mein schlafsack gelegt als ich dann wach geworden bin hab ich direkt an ne ratte zwischen meinen beinen gedacht bin vor schreck durch die zeltwand gerannt. Danach war mein zelt echt kernschrott. wünsche sowas niemanden. Als dann die katze miauend aus meinem schrotzelt kam war das gelächter groß.


----------



## andreas0815 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

*Hallo,*


erschrecke mich nachts eigentlich nur selten, außer wenn plötzlich mein *Bißanzeiger* lossläuft...#t

_________________Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ecky (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

kenn ich schrecklich diese dinger


----------



## Blackshark91 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

als ich mal nachtangeln war saßen ca 150m weiter angler aus dem ausland hab mir überlegt mal da hinzugehen und mal nachzufragen wodrauf sie angeln hab es aber mal sein gelassen am nächsten Tag als ich auf dem nach hause weg wahr fuhren die bei mir mit ihren fahrrädern vorbei jeder von denen 5 pers. hatte einen Baseballschläger mit da wurde mir doch unwohl. Ich habe auch ein mulmiges gefühl wenn ich alleine angel am meisten spaß macht es noch immer wenn man mit dem ganzen angelverein am rhein nachtangelt. Ich mein in der aktullen Blinker ist ein Bericht wie man sich verhalten soll wenn man alleine angelt.


----------



## Blink* (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Bullet schrieb:


> Seit dem gehe ich nur noch mit Kollegen oder mit meiner
> p99 los......





christian1234 schrieb:


> also meinen schlagstock hab ich beim fischen immer dabei. man kann ja nie wissen.



So wie manche Angler hier waffentechnisch ausgerüstet sind muss man sich wohl eher von denen in Acht nehmen :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Blackshark91 schrieb:


> als ich mal nachtangeln war saßen ca 150m weiter angler aus dem ausland hab mir überlegt mal da hinzugehen und mal nachzufragen wodrauf sie angeln hab es aber mal sein gelassen am nächsten Tag als ich auf dem nach hause weg wahr fuhren die bei mir mit ihren fahrrädern vorbei jeder von denen 5 pers. hatte einen Baseballschläger mit da wurde mir doch unwohl. Ich habe auch ein mulmiges gefühl wenn ich alleine angel am meisten spaß macht es noch immer wenn man mit dem ganzen angelverein am rhein nachtangelt. Ich mein in der aktullen Blinker ist ein Bericht wie man sich verhalten soll wenn man alleine angelt.



Da kommt wohl ein kleiner, verkappter Rassist daher, he?
Vielleicht haben die nur beim Angeln bissl Baseball gespielt??? (weil getan ham se dir ja nix, oder?)

Also ich geh auch lieber mit mehreren Leuten angeln, habe allerdings auch kein Problem und schon gar keine Angst allein an's Wasser zu gehen!|kopfkrat#d:q:q:q
Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meinem äußerlichen Erscheinungsbild...#c


----------



## Bullet (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Blink keine Angst, ich bin immer nett und höflich aber wenn man heut zu Tage hört was so abgeht.
Ich würde es aber immer versuchen mündlich zu klären.


----------



## Blink* (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

deswegen heißt du ja auch "Bullet" #6


----------



## Bullet (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

:vik:lol:vik:

Stimmt vielleicht hätte ich mich anders nennen sollen#6


Greetz Thomas


----------



## Anglerwoman (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

hallo
Ihr macht mir ja alle viel Mut#d.
Mein Mann möchte das nächste WE mit mir auf denm Edersee Nachtangeln machen allerdings auf dem Angelboot.
Hoffe das wir dort sicher sind:vik:.
Wir waren mal an der Eder bis ca. 23:30 Uhr habe mir bald vor Schiss in die Hose gemacht.
Überall hörte ich was.
Hoffe das wir etwas Licht auf dem Boot haben.
Na ja hoffe mal das ich es überlebe.
berichte nachher mal wie es denn so gewesen ist.
Gruss Anglerwoman


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Aufm boot biste sicher...hehe da muss man realistisch bleiben es gibt keine Wassermonster oder sowas ebend nur wildschweine usw am ufer gruß Chris


----------



## Blackshark91 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ MFT-Dirk ich glaube nicht das ich ein rassist bin da ich selber mehrere ausländische freunde habe (Russen, Türken) ich selber hab nichts gegen Ausländer, ich meine nur damit das manche doch eher zur gewalt neigen als andere


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ Blackshark91,

na dann ist ja gut, wenn du nicht braun angehaucht bist, weil so'n Gedankengut bringt mein Blut immer zur Wallung!!!|gr::q

Ich denke, dass Gewaltbereitschaft in den meisten Fällen vom Umfeld und mit der familiären Erziehung zu tun hat...|kopfkrat

Da sollte die ethnische Herkunft vielleicht mal außen vor bleiben!

Wenn du dir anguckst, wie die Kid's in Neuköln (krasses Beispiel, ich weiß) abfahren... Heftich heftich, sag ich nur!
Aber da sind alle Bevölkerungsgruppen vertreten. Auch wir Deutschen!!!
Dass der Anteil der ausländischen Straftäter höher ist, das liegt aber nur daran, weil der Anteil der dort wohnenden Emigrantenfamilien wesentlich höher als der, der deutschen Families ist!|uhoh::q (Was'n Satz!)

Wenn sich mehr Perspektiven für Heranwachsende in solchen Gegenden bieten würden und mehr legale, interessante Betätigungsfelder geschaffen würden, dann gäb's viel weniger Gewalt!!! Da geb ich dir Brief und Siegel drauf...:m


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ohhh man was ist denn das für ne Rede von dir MFT -Dirk als ob in Berlin mehr deutsche mit migrationshintergrund leben als gebürtige Deutsche...es ist fackt das mehr als 60% der Straftaten von männlichen muslemischen Jugendlichen begangen wird..was heisst hier dein blut kommt bei Leute die braun angehaucht sind in wallung..was meinstn wie mein Blut bei solchen möchtegern Playern ausm der Türkei, Serbien was weiss ich nicht woher die stammen in wallung kommt.Ich kenne über meine Bruder genug ausländer um zu sagen von 100 sind 3 ehrlich. Bleib mal schön beim angeln und lass dein antifagelaber in neuköln gruß Christian


----------



## Carbon-Power (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Guten Tag,
also ich hab keine Probleme Nachtangeln zumachen weil ich eher immer mit meinem Vater angeln gehe(hab noch keine Fischereiprüfung) oder mit 4 leuten da verliert man die angst und ich hab immer noch ne ÖL lampe mit falls es zu dunkel wird #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> ohhh man was ist denn das für ne Rede von dir MFT -Dirk als ob in Berlin mehr deutsche mit migrationshintergrund leben als gebürtige Deutsche...es ist fackt das mehr als 60% der Straftaten von männlichen muslemischen Jugendlichen begangen wird..was heisst hier dein blut kommt bei Leute die braun angehaucht sind in wallung..was meinstn wie mein Blut bei solchen möchtegern Playern ausm der Türkei, Serbien was weiss ich nicht woher die stammt in wallung kommt.Ich kenne über meine Bruder genug ausländer um zu sagen von 100 sind 3 ehrlich. Bleib mal schön beim angeln und lass dein antifagelaber in neuköln gruß Christian



Werde mir bestimmt von dir meine Meinung verbieten lassen!!!

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass nur wir die bösen Stressmacher sind...#d
Nur, dass eher mal Ursachenbekämpfung vorgenommen werden muss, um das Problem bissl zu bekämpfen!

Beide Seiten sind voll Kagge, die Braunen mit Springers und weißen Schnürsenkeln genauso wie die andere Seite mit Goldkettchen und 3er BMW!#q


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ja ich sehe es auch nicht anders wie du .
Ich bin es nur leid das sich ständig irgendwelche leute als "beschützer" der aus dem Ausland stammenden Bevölkerung aufspielen müssen. Die können sich sehr gut allein Durchsetzten .


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@petri-heil: Ich muss MFT- Dirk schon insofern Recht geben, als dass es in Berlin für die meisten Leute echt keine Perspektive gibt und dass dies, UNTER ANDEREM ( neben der fehlenden "sozialen Intelligenz", die Folge der Isolation der "Ausländer" sind ) ein Grund dafür ist, dass so viele Straftaten von Ausländern begangen werden. Und das Lächerlichste ist jawohl, dass die meisten Politiker den "Gansgterrappern" die Schuld der Missstände geben wollen, als ob die Welt ohne die rosig wäre, dabei spielgelt sich in den Texten größtenteils nicht nur übertreibungen wider, sondern auch, und zwar zu 50%, auch Fakten wider! Ich habe gestern auch n Bericht, "Report München gesehen, wie diese Wasserköpfe von Politikern mal wieder auf ganzer Linie versagten, in dem sie in nem Stadtteil von berlin mit 250.000 Enwohnern gerade mal 2(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Sreifenwagen einsetzen, und dann wird sich großartig über hohe Krminalität, Gewalt und Drogenkonsum gewundert? 
Ich kann da zwar nicht ganz so mitreden wie Leute, die aus Berlin kommen, aber Serben-; Türken Player usw. sieht man auch in anderen Städten, die einen "gemäßigter" in der einstellung, die anderen etwas "radikaler". Ich war vor drei jahren mal in Berlin, da habe ich n Türken kennen gelernt, der war so alt wie ich, also damals 17, hat sich mit Mittlerer Reife beworben, mit nem nem mittleren Zweierschnitt, bei verschiedenen Firmen, und jeweils sind Deutsche mit nem Schnitt von drei oder schlechter bevorzugt worden... Der Junge hat akzentfrei deutsch geprochen, n freundlichen und ordentlichen Eindruck gemacht, und von Kollegen hat er Ähnliches berichtet... Und da wundert man sich, dass sich die dann in "ihrem Viertel"mit Leuten gleicher Nationalität, oder "Leidensgenossen", zurück ziehen und sonst gucken müssen, wie sie an Geld kommen? Denkt mal drüber nach, bevor hier sowas verbreitet wird wie vom Herrn "PetriHeil"...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Anglermeister17_Komme ich aus Berlin oder du mein Freund?
Bin ich in Reinickendorf,Charlottenburg ,Kreuzberg und Wilmerdorf zur schule gegangen oder du hhmmmm??? 
Ich bin 23 und weiss wovon ich rede. blos weil du einen türken kennst der den realschulabschluss gemacht hat was meinsten wieviele mit rechter meinugn abi, Studium usw machen. Es hat keiner gesagt das Türken dumm sind....ich habe gesagt das die jungs mit kriminalität ihr geld machen und zu mehr muss ich mich wohl nicht wiederholen


----------



## Yoshi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

_Da kommt wohl ein kleiner, verkappter Rassist daher, he?
Vielleicht haben die nur beim Angeln bissl Baseball gespielt??? (weil getan ham se dir ja nix, oder?)

Also ich geh auch lieber mit mehreren Leuten angeln, habe allerdings auch kein Problem und schon gar keine Angst allein an's Wasser zu gehen!
Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meinem äußerlichen Erscheinungsbild..._

@ MFT-Dirk: Da kommt wohl ein kleiner Moralapostel daher, der meint, AB-Mitglieder, die lediglich schreiben, dass sie Leute anderer Herkunft gesehen haben gleich als verkappte Rassisten bezeichnen zu müssen...In dem Fall schlüpst wohl eher du in die Rolle des Rassisten.

So so, und Angst alleine an´s Wasser zu gehen hast du auch nicht....mutiger Bursche! Hast wahrscheinlich bis jetzt immer Glück gehabt (trotz deines "äußerlichen Erscheinungsbildes", was auch immer sich dahinter verbirgt...)

Du solltest lieber beim Thema bleiben oder dich in einem Thread 
zu diesem Thema austoben (gibt`s genug hier; endeten immer damit, dass sie geschlossen wurden).


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> @Anglermeister17_Komme ich aus Berlin oder du mein Freund?
> Bin ich in Reinickendorf,Charlottenburg ,Kreuzberg und Wilmerdorf zur schule gegangen oder du hhmmmm???
> Ich bin 23 und weiss wovon ich rede. blos weil du einen türken kennst der den realschulabschluss gemacht hat was meinsten wieviele mit rechter meinugn abi, Studium usw machen. Es hat keiner gesagt das Türken dumm sind....ich habe gesagt das die jungs mit kriminalität ihr geld machen und zu mehr muss ich mich wohl nicht wiederholen



Junge, du hast mal wieder nichts gepeilt, so wie ich es erwartet habe... 
Und was würdest du machen, wenn du und deine Familie hungern müssen und DU dir den GANZEN TAG Gedanken machen musst, dir n paar Euros zusammen zu kratzen? 
Ja, ihr sagt zu denen: Sucht euch arbeit, ihr faulen Säcke oder sowas, aber was ist, wenn dich keiner will? man sieht schon in deinen Postings, dass du dich für was besseres hälst als die; Du trittst hier nur Klischees breit, ohne wirkliche Argumente zu nennen( Außer die 60%- "*Fackten*"...) was dich sehr verdächtig erscheinen lässt ( du weisst genau, was ich meine ), will ich dir mal sagen, mehr sag ich jetzt auch nicht mehr dazu...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Als ob in Deutschland jemand ohne eigenes Verschulden hungern müsste ...Wo  wohnst du doch gleich??? Kuck mal schön weiter deine reportagen und kuck bloß nicht aus dem Fenster sonst krigste noch was von der wahrheit mit. Ich glaub der jenige der hier von uns beiden begriffstutzig ist bist wohl  kleines bissel du.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Uih hossa, Yoshi!|bigeyes:q

Und du bist dann wohl der Vater aller Moralisten???

Danke schön für deine Info's!
Werde mich in Zukunft nicht mehr zu so nem Thema äußern!|rolleyes
Hoffe, ich kann mein loses Mundwerk im Zaum halten?|uhoh:

Ach und mit äußerem Erscheinungsbild meinte ich: offen, nett, auf Leute zugehend!!!
Aber auch mit Bestimmtheit seine Meinung sagend und vor niemand kuschend!!!:q


----------



## merlinf2000 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Jungs bleibt beim Thema.... Unterhaltet euch über den Müll hier wo anders.


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ja, du hast schon in gewisser Weise Recht, aber auch irgendwie nicht... Sagen wir, unsere Sichtweisen sollten sich jeweils in die andere Richtung bewegen, dann lägen wir aufm Mittelweg und eher richtig, oder? Ich will jetzt hier auch keine endlose Diskussion vom Bann brechen, sorry... Aber n paar von denen tun mir echt leid, die ich da kennen gelernt hab, aber man muss echt sagen, da hast du auch recht, dass manche Trottel sind und sie es echt nicht besser verdient haben!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



merlinf2000 schrieb:


> Jungs bleibt beim Thema.... Unterhaltet euch über den Müll hier wo anders.



|good:

War alles off topic!!! Sorry dafür an den Tröötersteller...


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Bin eigentlich auch am Rhein immer alleine Nachtangeln gegangen, war aber kein Problem weil meistens noch 1-2 Russen an den Stellen angeln wo ich üblicherweise hingehe, da ich regelmäßig angeln war kennt man sich schon und hält auch mal nen Schwätzchen (sind eigentlich recht freundliche Leute) und wenn auf dem Buhnenkopf mal 3 filetiermesserbewehrte Angler sitzen überlegen es sich die ganzen kleinen Parasiten nochmal ob sie ärger machen


----------



## slowhand (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> und wenn auf dem Buhnenkopf mal 3 filetiermesserbewehrte Angler sitzen überlegen es sich die ganzen kleinen Parasiten nochmal ob sie ärger machen


Was für _Parasiten_?


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



slowhand schrieb:


> Was für _Parasiten_?


 
All jene Gesellschaftsschmarotzer die meinen sie müssten anderen Schaden an Leib oder Gut zufügen ganz gleich ob die der goldkettchen - Türken oder Springerstiefel -Bomberjacken Fraktion angehören..darüber mit welcher statistischer häufigkeit welche Gruppen in solche Problemfälle verwickelt sind werde ich mich nicht auslassen sonst werde ich auch gleich wieder als "braun" beschimpft aber die Zahlen sprechen für sich.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ich letztlich nochmal sagen will: geh dahin wo Dich keiner stört, also weit weit weg. Ist zwar im ersten Moment ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl, aber daran gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell und die Gesellschaft von Tieren oder Geistern ist erträglicher als Randalierer und Konsorten.


 
Da würd ich dann aber aufjedenfall ein handy mitnehmen! Denn wo keine Mensch ist kann dir auch kein Mensch helfen!:g
Z.B. wenn du ins Wasser fällst und am ertrinken bist


----------



## Blackshark91 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

MFT-Dirk ich sehe es genauso wie du bei uns ist die Kriminalität nicht gerade hoch, leben auch auf dem Land. Aber es gibt auch hier welche die Straftaten begehen (kenne genug von denen)  aber die Eltern interresieren sich auch kein bischen für ihre Kinder.


----------



## Brassenfan (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



> Da würd ich dann aber aufjedenfall ein handy mitnehmen! Denn wo keine Mensch ist kann dir auch kein Mensch helfen!:g
> Z.B. wenn du ins Wasser fällst und am ertrinken bist


 
meinst da hilft en handy wenn am ertrinken bist ??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Blackshark91 schrieb:


> MFT-Dirk ich sehe es genauso wie du bei uns ist die Kriminalität nicht gerade hoch, leben auch auf dem Land. Aber es gibt auch hier welche die Straftaten begehen (kenne genug von denen)  aber die Eltern interresieren sich auch kein bischen für ihre Kinder.



Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus!!!#6:m

Wenn ein Jugendlicher in ner Familie aufwächst, wo Gewalt an der Tagesordnung ist, dann gibt er das auch weiter...

Sch_iße fällt immer nach unten!!!

Nu ist aber gut! Sonst werd ich wieder von Nintendofiguren als Moralist/Rassist oder wie auch immer tituliert...|uhoh::q

Außerdem geht der Trööt sonst unter!!!


----------



## fishingchamp (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

bei uns wurde vor zwei jahren jemand am see beim nachtangeln überfallen und da war die ganze jugend dort... mitten in der nacht!!!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich mein in der aktullen Blinker ist ein Bericht wie man sich verhalten soll wenn man alleine angelt.[/quote]
Kanns du den bitte mal reinstellen


----------



## porscher (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

das hat nix mit nem netten erscheinungsbild zu tun. und du kannst auch 2 meter groß sein und alle kampfsportarten beherrschen.wenn den, vor allem osteuropäischen jungs deine nase oder irgend etwas anderes nicht passt,dann kann es passieren, dass man einen drauf bekommt.gerade wenn die angelfreunde etwas getrunken haben.das sind auch die "kollegen" die kleine zander wie weißfische stippen und mitnehmen und andere sachen machen mit sich laut regelwerk und gesundem menschenverstand nicht gehören.


----------



## Yoshi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

_Nu ist aber gut! Sonst werd ich wieder von Nintendofiguren als Moralist/Rassist oder wie auch immer tituliert..._

Tja, die Wahrheit tut manchmal weh...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn ich nachts angel, dann meistens vom Boot aus. Öfters fahre ich dann auch alleine raus. Aber zu Glück laufen selten nachts irgendwelche schrägen Typen übers Wasser..:q
Einmal hatte ich allerdings auch schon eine unheimliche Begegnung nachts um 23,30 Uhr mitten auf dem Wasser.
Da kam doch tatsächlich ein unbeleuchtetes Boot in Schleichfahrt direkt auf mich zu. Ich meine Maglight genommen, und denen direkt ins Gesicht geleuchtet...
Anschliessend war ich danach blind, weil der Suchscheinwerfer von dem Polizeiboot war doch etwas stärker als meine Maglight.:m
Da haben die mich doch tatsächlich mitten in der Nacht auf dem Wasser kontroliert...
Papiere, Köder, Ruten, einfach alles.
Aber da alles in Ordnung war, sind sie dann auch wieder abgedackelt.:vik:


----------



## hans albers (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

moin...
bis jetzt keine probleme gehabt mit
störern/assis...
allerdings mit besoffenen anderen anglern, die
ma wieder einen zu viel getankt hatten . und meinten 
sie müssten die ganze nacht zusammen -brüllen...|gr:
....
es macht aber eigentlich mehr spass zu zweit zu angeln,
und  über  (nicht) vorhandene fänge zu labern..:q

greetz
hans


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _Nu ist aber gut! Sonst werd ich wieder von Nintendofiguren als Moralist/Rassist oder wie auch immer tituliert..._
> 
> Tja, die Wahrheit tut manchmal weh...




|muahah:
Danke, endlich Gewissheit!
Wußte doch, dass mit mir was nicht stimmt...|rotwerden|peinlich


@Tommi,

dass mit dem Polizeiboot war bestimmt ein ganz schöner Schock!
Aber goile Story!!!:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich hab vor etwas mehr als 25 Jahren angefangen, regelmäßig im Rhein bei Köln zu angeln. Damals war das kein Problem, sich nachts alleine oder zu zweit hinzusetzen und zu angeln. 
Heute ist das leider anders. Ich gehe jetzt nicht mehr auf die Details ein, das habe ich schon in anderen Trööts zu diesem Thema ausreichend getan. 
Ich frage hier nur mal, warum das denn heute so ist ?
Die Wahrheit ?
Es sind in aller Regel Menschen, und vor allem jugendliche aus anderen Ländern, also klar gesagt Ausländer bzw. eingebürgerte. Das ist nun mal ein klarer Fakt. 
Leider darf man sowas heute kaum noch sagen, weil man sonst als Rassist beschimpft wird. Dabei ist das lediglich eine Feststellung. Das bedeutet ja noch lange nicht, das Ausländer oder eingebürgerte grundsätzlich schlechtere Menschen sind. 
Sie bilden halt die Mehrzahl einer Minderheit, denn der überwiegende Teil aller in D lebenden Menschen verhält sich - ungeachtet der Herkunft - nicht so. 
Was kann man ändern ?
Nun, in erster Linie muß man das klar ansprechen können, ohne gleich einer braunen Gesinnung bezichtigt zu werden. Das ist das erste, was in unserer Gesellschaft akzeptiert werden muß. 
Nur wenn man offen darüber spricht, kann geholfen werden. 
Die vermeintlichen Gutmenschen, die sofort " Rassist " rufen wenn man dieses Thema anspricht schaden genau so viel wie die Idioten mit Glatze und Springerstiefeln.

Ralf


----------



## moardin (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen...
Bis vor ca 1,5 Jahren war an einer meiner Stammangelstellen noch eine Disco in der Nähe und eine Filliale von MC Donalds. Zudem kommt noch, dass der soziale Brennpunkt unserer Stadt auch nur wenige hundert Meter entfernt ist. Oftmals waren es die Jugendlichen dieses Stadtteils, die sich in der Disco vergnügten und später pöbelnd durch die Gegend gelaufen sind (wir waren immer zu zweit dort Angeln und hatten immer eine Ladung Pfefferspray dabei) und im Sommer auch mal schwimmenderweise meine monofilen Schnüre verflochten haben...
Das Gebäude stand ca 1 Jahr leer und es ist dementsprechend auch ruhiger geworden. Allerdings lungerten oftmals noch Jugendliche auf dem Parkplatz des Gebäudes rum, um sich zu betrinken. Seit ca 6 Monaten befindet sich in diesem Gebäude eine Nobeldisco, dessen Klientel nun etwas mehr Anstand hat und die Ruhe ist auch fast wieder hergestellt...


----------



## slowhand (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sind in aller Regel Menschen, und vor allem jugendliche aus anderen Ländern, also klar gesagt Ausländer bzw. eingebürgerte. Das ist nun mal ein klarer Fakt.
> Leider darf man sowas heute kaum noch sagen, weil man sonst als Rassist beschimpft wird. Dabei ist das lediglich eine Feststellung. Das bedeutet ja noch lange nicht, das Ausländer oder eingebürgerte grundsätzlich schlechtere Menschen sind.
> Sie bilden halt die Mehrzahl einer Minderheit, denn der überwiegende Teil aller in D lebenden Menschen verhält sich - ungeachtet der Herkunft - nicht so.
> Was kann man ändern ?
> ...



|good: Danke schön!

Recht hast Du! Ich bin bestimmt auch alles andere als rechts, aber ich lege großen Wert auf meine Gesundheit und vor allem auf die meiner Geschwister, Freunde, Freundin usw.. Und diese Gesundheit sehe ich nachts an einigen Gewässern gefährdet, und zwar zu 90% durch oben angesprochene Leute aus dem Osten. Meine Erfahrung ist einfach(wohlgemerkt NUR meine Erfahrung!!!), daß diese Personen wahllos und grundlos Opfer auswählen und oft unfair, brutal und völlig gedankenlos vorgehen. Eine weitere Erfahrung ist, daß diese Leute zu einem großen Teil unter sich bleiben wollen und nicht an netten Gesprächen oder sonstigen Freundlichkeiten interessiert sind. Kontaktaufnahme geht nur von denen selber aus und endet meist übel für den Auserwählten...
Ich bin auch nicht im geringsten bereit, die Schuld bei mir zu suchen, da ich mit meiner Art noch nie mit irgendjemandem, egal ob Ausländer, Deutscher, Penner oder Porschefahrer, Probleme hatte. Aber komischerweise ist mit den Ostfreunden kein Auskommen möglich. Das sehe nicht nur ich so, sondern quasi jeder, der mal mehr oder weniger freiwillig Kontakt hatte. 
Und ich denke, hier sehen es viele ähnlich. 
Aber ich will nicht alle pauschal in diesen Topf schmeißen, es gibt sicher Ausnahmen, die unter dem Verhalten ihrer Landsleute leiden und denen es hier bei uns schwer fällt, weil sie durch die fehlenden Manieren der schwarzen Schafe gleich einen Stempel aufgedrückt bekommen.
So, und meine Erfahrungen möchte ich aussprechen dürfen, ohne als rechte Sau dazustehen. Ich bin für alles und jeden offen, aber ich nehme es nicht hin, wenn ich Gewässer aus Sicherheitsgründen meiden muß, mich durch Müllberge wühlen muß oder Geschwister/Freunde/ich auf offener Straße bedroht werde/n. Natürlich ist es manchmal schlauer, sich zurückzuhalten, aber immer nur den Schwanz einziehen?
Das dazu.


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Guten Tach @ all,

ich wollte nur nochmal klar stellen, dass ich hier keinen als Rassist bezeichnen wollte, nur weil er das Wort Ausländer ausgesprochen hat!|uhoh:#d

Kam im betreffenden Post halt nur so rüber: Uoh, die Ausländer mit den üblen Knüppeln und so...
Das hab ich, weil ein sehr toleranter Mensch, wohl bissl falsch verstanden!!!

Jeder von uns (na ja, die meisten) hat nen Knüppel dabei, wenn er/sie am Wasser ist. :q

Und das mit dem auf die Osteuropäer schimpfen, das find ich auch nicht ganz so toll!
Klar weiß ich, dass es da ne Menge gibt, die nicht wirklich nett sind! Sich zum einen an unsern Gewässern wie ne Wildsau benehmen, und zum andern auf Gewalt aus sind...:r

Es gibt jedoch auch einige vernünftige russische Angler!
Hab jetzt schon mehrmals das Glück gehabt, welche kennen zu lernen!
Yo, die nehmen alle Rotaugen und Brassen mit, ist aber an dem Gewässer auch erlaubt, da sehr viel Kleinfisch vorhanden.
Sonstige Schonmaße und Entnahmeregeln werden aber eingehalten!

Allerdings liegt mein Wohnort auch nicht in einem Ballungsgebiet (Berlin, Frankfurt etc.), wo es fast schon notwendig ist, eine osteuropäische Sprache zu lernen. Vielleicht hab ich deshalb auch bissl falsche Vorstellungen!!!|bigeyes#t

Doch, da kommt die Frage auf, wie man dieses Problem in Griff kriegen kann???|kopfkrat#c
Ich hab jetzt schon soooo viele Angler über dieses Problem schimpfen hören, das macht echt ein mulmiges Gefühl im Bauch!


Aber "SORRY" nochmal, an alle, die ich vielleicht mit meinen Worten beleidigt habe, das wollte ich eigentlich nicht!!!:m


----------



## slowhand (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Es gibt jedoch auch einige vernünftige russische Angler!



Bestreitet ja niemand. Und es gibt auch massenhaft deutsche Idioten am Wasser. Aber wenn ich hier bei uns eine Nacht an einem Gewässer verbringe, ist die Chance mit Russen Ärger zu bekommen höher, als mit Deutschen. Obwohl die Russen prozentual nur einen kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung ausmachen. Unterhalte Dich doch mal in unserer Gegend mit Polizisten. Deren Job ist auch nicht leichter geworden in den letzten Jahren...
Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht sind es auch nur wenige von denen, die dafür aber extrem viel Ärger machen.


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nachtangeln war das Thema, ja?
Die Nacht ist mir lieber als der Tag. Gegen Abend werde ich richtig munter, folglich angle ich auch gerne nachts.
Schon als ziemlich junger Hupfer (12-15) kann ich mich erinnern dass ich oft wenn ich nicht schlafen konnte den Balkon runtergeklettert bin und dann bin ich mitten in der Nacht allein durch den Wald spaziert. Bei Nebel, bei Mondschein, es hat mich immer beruhigt.
Auch nachtangeln war ich schon damals sehr oft. Mit dem Mofa oder dem Fahrrad oder einem Kumpel der schon ein Auto hatte.
Das war übrigens ein ziemlich ängstlicher Zeitgenosse, der hats fast geschafft dass ich mich auch unwohl fühlte.
Mittlerweile im Laufe der Zeit habe ich auch schon so einiges erlebt (mit "Mitmenschen", meist betrunken), so dass ich doch etwas vorsichtiger bin. Aber Angst habe ich nicht wirklich. Ich bin auch gerne nachts auf dem Bellyboot unterwegs.
Licht habe ich nie an, eine MagLite habe ich aber dabei. Nur einschalten tu ich die nicht, das verdirbt die Nachtsicht.
Eigentlich hört man wenn sich Menschen nähern, da bin dann eher ich erstmal "unsichtbar" und checke was sich da für Gesellen nähern. Bin eh mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs, ne Spinnrute und paar Köder in der Tasche. Wenn ich will bin ich spurlos verschwunden. Vor Tieren braucht man eh keine Angst zu haben, Ausnahme: Wildsäue mit Nachwuchs. Von daher...

Ansonsten kann ich sagen dass fast meine ganze Nachbarschaft aus dem osteuropäischen Raum stammt und ich dafür sehr dankbar bin. Das sind alles ehrliche, nette, fleissige Menschen mit guterzogenen Kindern. Diese Leute halten auch noch zusammen. Eine bessere Gegend zum Wohnen gibt es gar nicht. Um mal euer etwas seltsames Off-Topic kurz aufzugreifen.


----------



## merlinf2000 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also Nacht angeln ist auch bei uns nie nen Problem. Ich geh eh meistens an relativ abgelegen stelln und die Angler die dort aufkreuzen kennen sich alle untereinander wenigstens sporadisch. Eigentlich hab ich nur Probleme mit nen paar Friedfischanglern, die meinten "meine" Buhne zu besetzten ohne auf meine Wurfrichtung und Weite zu achten. Nachdem ich ihre leichten Schnüre dann einer genaueren Untersuchung mit dem Wobbler unterzogen habe, hat mir doch glatt so nen Depp nen Stein direkt vor die Füsse ins Wasser geschmissen und der Bemerkung: So nun sind auch keine Zander mehr da also kannste ja abziehn" Da war ich dann doch etwas sprachlos und da die beiden zu zweit waren und ich alleine .... 

CU
Fabian


----------



## Le Vilain (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wir gehen immer mindestens mit 2 Leuten Nachtangeln.. 
Also ich hab auch nie wirklich angst beim nachtangeln!!

Ich wurde beim angeln einmal verwechselt.. Da ham wohl nebenan noch irgendwelche geangelt.. und nen Bekannter von ihm wollte ihn wohl erschrecken, aber anstatt seinem Kumpel den "Böller" von Silvester hinter dat Zelt zu werfen, warf er dat ding hinter mein Zelt... da hab ich auch gedacht "jetz isset um mich geschehen" da wurd mir plötzlich ganz anders.. ich direkt die futterkelle inne hand genommen.. raus..
ja da hat et sich dann rausgestellt, dass ich ja der falsche bin.. er sich entschuldigt und noch gefragt, ob ich denn evtl. "Böller" beihätte weil das sein lezter war 


Bei uns die Russen im Verein ham sich sonst immer kräftig volllaufen lassen ....
Aber seitdem die letztes Jahr einem von ihnen Nachts die Ruten, Pod, Tisch ect. alles geklaut haben während er im Vollsuff im Zelt lag machen die das auch nicht mehr  :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Dirk

ich habe mein posting nicht auf Deine Meinung bezogen, sondern allgemein gesprochen. Also kein Problem.:m

@ Norbert

Das ist keinesfalls Off Topic und auch nicht seltsam. Es ist einfach der Grund, warum viele in unserem Raum nicht mehr zum Nachtangeln gehen und damit absolut themengerecht. Es wird sich auch nichts ändern, solange kein ausreichender Druck auf die Politik ausgeübt wird, weil sich halt nur die wenigsten trauen, dieses Problem vehement genug anzusprechen. Und was Deine Nachbarn angeht, glaube ich das gerne. Ich kenne auch genügend freundliche Menschen, die aus anderen Ländern hierher gezogen sind. Noch keinen von denen habe ich bisher pöbelnd am Wasser getroffen, da gehen die auch gar nicht hin. Eigentlich kenne ich persönlich keinen, der in die dunkle Kathegorie gehört. Und genau das ist doch das Problem. Die schotten sich total ab, nehmen keinen Kontakt auf und wollen auch keinen haben. 
Ich betone nochmals, dass die Zugezogenen nur die Mehrheit in einer Minderheit bilden. Das heißt ausdrücklich nicht, das die Mehrheit derer pöbelnde Idioten sind. 
Ich bin beruflich in den verschiedensten Ländern unterwegs, und meist weit ab von großen Städten. In jedem Land kenne ich die wichtigsten Anstandsregeln und halte mich streng daran. Denn ich bin dort erst einmal Gast, und zwar ein Ausländer. Weiter suche ich gezielt den Kontakt zur einheimischen Bevölkerung und bin so gut wie nie auf Ablehnung gestossen. Würde ich mich - sofern vorhanden - mit anderen Deutschen zusammentun und die Einheimischen und deren Regeln ignorieren, und dann auch noch nachts besoffen durch die Gegend ziehen, was glaubst Du, wie man über die Deutschen im allgemeinen sprechen würde ?

So aber jetzt ist für mich auch Schluß mit diesem Thema, weil es politisch wird und das entspricht nicht den Boardregeln.

Ralf


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich weiss, dass man nicht mit ich anfangen sollte aber mir fällt im Moment nichts besseres ein. Ich (Jahrgang 1947) lebe noch, nicht weil ich mich nicht mit Gastarbeitern, die wir ja nun mal hatten und haben nicht verstanden hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wurden Erfahrungen ausgetauscht und man verstand sich. (auch heute noch) Ich spreche von Italienern, Spaniern, Portugiesen und allen Gastarbeitern die einmal zu uns kamen. Bei diesen Leuten kann man echt von Integration reden und man kommt gut bis bestens mit ihnen klar. Diese Behauptung kann ich leider nicht für die aus Osteuropa eingewanderten oder wie auch immer nach Deutschland gekommenen nicht bestätigen. Ich finde es so was von Sch..., das Leute in einem deutschen Board niedergeknüppelt werden, wenn sie ihre Sorgen mitteilen. Es ist Fakt, dass das Problem in jedem Bundesland besteht und wir auch aus den Niederlanden negative Meldungungen über  "deutsche Angler" bekommen. In Dänemark ist es auch so weit.
Es gibt vielleicht noch einige Regionen in Deutschland, die diese Problem nicht haben aber unter den Tisch kann man es nicht kehren und vor allem sollte man nicht alle Angler auf die braune Seite zu stellen, die an ihren Gewässern nicht mehr angeln können, weil sie vertrieben werden. Viele Anfragen, warum nur deutsche Angler kontrolliert werden, werden von Aufsehern ganz lapidar damit beantwortet;" glaubt ihr wir wollen eins auf die Fresse.!!!"  Ich möchte auch, dass man wieder wie vor ca. 20 Jahren auf eine Seebrücke gehen kann, dass man an einer Stelle von einem See oder Baggersee, gemütlich einige Stunden verbringen kann ohne sich mit Leuten zu streiten denen unser Recht am A..... vorbeigeht!!!!! Wenn das zu recht´s war, dann löscht mich. Nur dies Schmierenkomödie stinkt mir langsam.
Es musste raus!!!!!


----------



## hans albers (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

moin.:
nun, ich glaube es ist einigermassen verständlich
angekommen,was du damit  sagen wolltest..
ich stelle deswegen auch niemanden in die  ein oder andere ecke..
sind halt persönliche erfahrungen.
aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind:;
also in brandenburg in einigen gegenden
würde ich alleine auch nachts nicht angeln..
jedoch nicht wegen irgendwelchen russen
oder so ....
sondern wegen den netten jungs mit dem kurzhaarschnitt.,
...:q
deswegen sage ich aber nicht ich gehe nirgendwo dort angeln,
weil alles glatzen sind..

message angekommen?

greetz
hans


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Siehste so unterschiedlich ist es, Glatzen gibt es bei uns keine, ich kenne keine und öffentlich sieht man auch keine. Vielleicht fehlt das Gleichgewicht, obwohl ich gerne auf die andere Fraktion auch verzichten kann. Mir geht es allein um Recht und Ordnung.   "" ABER DAS BITTE FÜR ALLE"  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## versuchsangler (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin.:
> nun, ich glaube es ist einigermassen verständlich
> angekommen,was du damit  sagen wolltest..
> ich stelle deswegen auch niemanden in die  ein oder andere ecke..
> ...


Schön das hier jemand kein Schubladendenken hat.
Es gibt immer solche und solche.
Nur in manchen Ecken gibt es halt mehr von der üblen Sorte.
Egal wo sie herkommen.
Und in Anbetracht dessen sind doch die Reaktionen einiger Leute in meinen Augen absolut verständlich.


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> Schön das hier jemand kein Schubladendenken hat.
> Es gibt immer solche und solche.
> Nur in manchen Ecken gibt es halt mehr von der üblen Sorte.
> Egal wo sie herkommen.
> Und in Anbetracht dessen sind doch die Reaktionen einiger Leute in meinen Augen absolut verständlich.


 
Im Moment läuft eine Sendung im 1. Programm wo in Russland Sröre abgeschlachtet werden wegen dem Kaviar, oooch mir fällt nicht´s mehr ein. Hier ist es doch mittlerweile genau so!!!!! Alles was sich ins Salz werfen lässt wird mitgenommen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich gehe da nachts alleine angeln, wo ich mich sicher fühle durch beleuchtete Umgebung oder Häuser. 
Probleme habe ich auch nicht in bevölkerungsarmen Gegenden aber an meinem ehemaligen Stammgewässer - die Erft - hab ich abends alleine stets das Weite gesucht. 
Amazonasgebiet pur mit allen Geräuschen, die eine Nacht bieten kann.|scardie:
Schon mal quietschende Türen nachts gehört oder schimpfende Nutrias; dazu ein Reh, was mal eben auf die andere Flussseite will und links wie rechts alles voller Ratten?
Da ist mir in den zwei überlebten Abenden auch noch nie ein Kollege aus dem Osten oder sonst woher begegnet.:q


----------



## Willi90 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



mohfra schrieb:


> Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit, bin ich bei Rückweg zum Auto an einer Gruppe betrunkener Angler mit vielen rum liegenden Wodka Flaschen vorbei gekommen. Der ganze Boden war mit Tüten und Verpackungen bedeckt.
> Und man hörte sie schon von weitem mit russischem Dialekt reden.
> 
> Als dann zwei mit dicken Fellmützen und Parkern auf mich zu kamen und fragten „Was hast Du gefangen?“ Antwortete ich nur schnell: „Nichts! Kein Glück heute!“ und sah zu das ich Land gewinne!
> ...




Da gebe ich dir recht, einige die aus der ehm. UDSSR kommen machen so ein mist. Vergessen darf man aber nicht das es eben nicht alles sind. Aber die sind halt bekannt dafür und ich find es echt sch****. 
Ich selber bin Deutscher. Geboren in Kasachstan. Das was meine "Lanzmänner" da machen ist ruf mord für die Allgemeinheit der Angler und der Russlands deutschen. #q
Früher waren wir oft am Rhein  auf der Franz. Seite. Dort haben wir einige male Müll sackweise weggeräumt. KATASTROPHE!!! Ich denke das ist einer der Gründer warum die Regeln dort so verschärft wurde und die Angelkarte teurer geworden ist. Jetzt habe ich auch einen Deutsche Fischereischein.

Aber ganz ehrlich: Angst brauchst du vor ihnen nicht zu haben . Wobei, wer weiß? Vll ist es irgendein verrückter.... sicher ist man da bestimmt nicht.

MFG Willi#h


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, einige die aus der ehm. UDSSR kommen machen so ein mist. Vergessen darf man aber nicht das es eben nicht alles sind. Aber die sind halt bekannt dafür und ich find es echt sch****.
> Ich selber bin Deutscher. Geboren in Kasachstan. Das was meine "Lanzmänner" da machen ist ruf mord für die Allgemeinheit der Angler und der Russlands deutschen. #q
> Früher waren wir oft am Rhein auf der Franz. Seite. Dort haben wir einige male Müll sackweise weggeräumt. KATASTROPHE!!! Ich denke das ist einer der Gründer warum die Regeln dort so verschärft wurde und die Angelkarte teurer geworden ist. Jetzt habe ich auch einen Deutsche Fischereischein.
> 
> ...


 
Tolle Aussage!!!!!!! War das Ironie oder Drohung?????  Angst braucht man nicht zu haben|supergri|supergri|supergri!!!!! Wenn ihr schon nicht sicher seid, wie sollen wir es dann sein???? Deine Aüsserung empfinde ich als Provokation, falls du es anders gemeint hast, was ich nicht glaube, sorry!


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Die Franzosen haben es erkannt, das Elend ist nur, dass die französichen Bürger jetzt erhöhte Gebühren zahlen und die Verursacher sich einen deutschen Schein "besorgt" haben. Tut mir leid, deine Aussagen sprechen nicht für euch.


----------



## Willi90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nein, das soll auf keinen Fall eine Drohung sein! Kannst du bei deinen Lanzmänner immer 100% sicher sein? Ich denke das kann niemand. Ich denke aber das wen es nicht grade ein oder mehrere Betrunkene "Russen" (wobei die meisten keine sind) sind, sie trotzdem noch ich sag mal "friedlich" bleiben. Aber wie gesagt.... es können ja immer noch einige verrückte rumlaufen #c. Anderst ist es mit dem Müll machen... das kann schon eher sein.
Un noch was: Provozieren wollte ich dich sicher damit nicht Skipper  Nimms mir nicht krumm


----------



## Willi90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ Skipper du hast recht. Sie spricht nicht für uns. Und ich habe auch garnicht vor jemanden zu verteidigen. Es ist halt in den meisten fällen so.... aber genauso gibt es in Deutschland z.B. Nazis.... und es wird in Russland oft genauso über euch geredet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ Willi90

Das Problem an der Sache sind immer Verallgemeinerungen.

Die folgenden Prozentzahlen sind einfach aus der Luft gegriffen, um eine Größe zu haben.

90 % aller Angler - unabhängig von der Herkunft - nehmen Ihren Müll mit nach Hause. 10 % sorgen dafür, das alle Angler in einem schlechten Licht dastehen. 

90 % aller aus Osteuropa stammenden Jugendlichen sind ordentlich Kerle. 10 % sorgen dafür, das alle in einem schlechten Licht dastehen. 

Das Problem in Deutschland ist einfach, dass man zwar problemlos auf die 10 % Müllangler schimpfen kann, nicht jedoch auf die 10 % Osteuropäer. Da wird dann nämlich im Umkehrschluß verallgemeinert, dass man ein Nazi ist. 

Im übrigen ist es für mich genau so rassistisch und unerträglich, wenn mich jemand einen Nazi nennt, als wenn jemand einen Ausländer als Kanake betitelt.

Übrigens sind die Randalemacher in den allerwenigsten Fällen Angler. 

Ralf


----------



## Willi90 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ Ralf... du hast volkommen recht. Was ich am meisten hasse sind Veralgemeinerungen. Allerdings werde ich auch keinen als nazisten beschimpfen wen er was gegen Osteuropäer sagt. Vielleicht hat er nunmal eine schlechte erfahrung gemacht. 

Aber ich denke auch wen man "Osteuropäische Müllangeler" freundlich darauf anspricht nichts passiert. Ob sie es nun lassen mit dem Müll oder nicht ist eine andere sache.


----------



## kingandre88 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe nur Angst vor Ratten!!!Als ich mal mit einem Freund Angeln war,guckte ich nich schlecht als das Mistvieh den Schnürsenkel auf!!!!
Sonst brauch man keine Angst haben beim angeln!!#h


----------



## heinzrch (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

da hätte ich auch gekuckt: ne Ratte in Schuhen mit offenen Schnürsenkeln ! :q:q:q


----------



## Patrick S. (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst beim Nachtangeln kenne ich nur zu gut...es ist ja nun nicht so das ich Angst in der Dunkelheit oder vor irgendwas habe, sondern alleine vorm Erschrecken...
Deswegen ist bei mir immer mein Hund dabei oder eine andere Person.
Gehe ich doch mal alleine nachts angeln, dann endet bei mir auf jeden Fall schnell der Spaß an der Angelei, weil man nur noch am horchen ist und sich nicht auf das Wesentliche konzentriert...also immer zu zweit oder mit mehreren Personen gehen...ist auch lustiger...


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also bei uns da angeln die Russen selber, supernette Leute. Tauschen Erfahrungen, Köder, Bier, so als wenn man sich schon jahrelang kennen würde. 
Manchmal sind aber auch welche dabei, die ans Gewässer fahren um zu grillen, saufen und nachts dann zu baden. Das ist dann uncool wenn man 20 Meter daneber angeln will. Diese Leute lassen dann auch alles da liegen (Tüten, Flaschen, Müll, ...) und am End heisst es dann wieder "Die Angler waren es".
Das ist schade.


----------



## Flo66 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also hier sind meine Vereinsteiche gleich neben einem Dorf ca.100m und dann noch eben bis ans andere Ende der Teiche von Wald umgeben.
Da Saufen ab und an im Sommer welche aufm Grillplatz des anderen Teiches.Dann verhalten wir uns immer ganz still kein Mucks.Naja die anderen pennen dann meist schon.
Aber Nachtangeln alleine?Hier aufm land schon noch, ich kannn nu nur von mir sprechen fahre heute Abend noch alleine mit dem Rad los.

Das man vermeindliche Schritte aus anderen geräuschen rasu hört kenne ich!

Einmal hatte ich Angst, obwohl wir zu zweit waren.Wir saßen am anderen Ufer der Teiche auf einer kleinen Landzunge.Auf einmal hörten wir gefluche,man konnte es nicht genau verstehen.Und ein Heller chatten kämpfte sich zu uns vor.Angelmessser in der Hand und kein Wort gesagt.(Mensch da dachten wir nukommt ne nette Grupper von Springerstiefeln mit Corn intus)Aber es war bloß der Onkel meines Angelkollegens mit nem Klapstuh und Würstchen, ist mir auch etwas peinlich, mal sehen was ich nachher wieder alles heraus höre.
Zu zweit mag es oft sicherlich mehr spaß machen.Aber alleine macht auch mal Spaß, birgt auch Vorteile.


----------



## sadako (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nach diesem Schockmoment bin ich beim Nachtangeln leider auch etwas schreckhafter geworden |bigeyes :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101631

Nichts desto trotz gehe ich aber schon noch ganz gerne mal nachts los zum Angeln |supergri


----------



## zanderzahn (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

schon seit einiger zeit hört man bei uns immer wieder, daß es stress beim nachtangeln mit "osteuropäern" gegeben hat - - - jeder kennt über drei ecken einen, der schon mal bedroht wurde: aber konkret sind mir keine fälle bekannt - und bei genauer nachfrage stellt sich alles meist als hätte-wäre-wenn heraus... bin selber noch nie direkt belästigt worden und kann nur eins sagen: schiss gehabt wenn pöbelnde truppen ums gewässer laufen - aber egal welcher nationalität!!! 

alle osteuropäischen ANGLER mit denen ich bis jetzt kontakt hatte waren absolut unkompliziert und freundlich, geben auskunft über fischfang und methoden, teilweise habe ich tipps bekommen... 

unterscheiden kann ich nur zwischen randale-machern :v und anglern...#h

habe nicht alle beiträge hier gelesen - gab es auch wirkliche übergriffe?
- oder haben wir einfach angst vor "fremden" ;+

schwarze schafe gibts überall - wir sind alle menschen!!!:vik:


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

_Ansonsten kann ich sagen dass fast meine ganze Nachbarschaft aus dem osteuropäischen Raum stammt und ich dafür sehr dankbar bin. Das sind alles ehrliche, nette, fleissige Menschen mit guterzogenen Kindern. Diese Leute halten auch noch zusammen. Eine bessere Gegend zum Wohnen gibt es gar nicht. Um mal euer etwas seltsames Off-Topic kurz aufzugreifen_

@NorbertF.:

Alles nette, ehrliche Menschen mit gut erzogenen Kindern...?!
Dann hast du ja ausgesprochenes Glück gehabt....hier in Frankfurt sieht`s leider ganz anders aus....Wobei, mit einigen älteren aus Kasachstan stammenden Anglern kann man sich schon ganz nett unterhalten. Allerdings sind die was das Thema Rassismus angeht auch nicht ohne. Deutsche werden nur müde belächelt, Südländer und Araber sind für sie jedoch alles nur "Schwarze", was auch immer das heißen mag. Zumindest haben mir das zwei dieser Angler unabhängig von einander gesagt, als ich sie mal auf das Thema angesprochen habe...

Um aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, seit auf unserem Gelände ein privater Sicherheitsdienst kontrolliert (der auch mal zu den Ecken
fährt, wo die Polizei nie hinschaut), sind die Schwarzen Schafe und Schwarzangler fast alle verschwunden...


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



> Dann hast du ja ausgesprochenes Glück gehabt....hier in Frankfurt sieht`s leider ganz anders aus....



Oh Frankfurt...wie habe ich immer die Dienstreisen nach Frankfurt gehasst. Na klar. Ich wohn aufm Land. Aber nicht durch Glück, sondern absichtlich


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Oh Frankfurt...wie habe ich immer die Dienstreisen nach Frankfurt gehasst. Na klar. Ich wohn aufm Land. Aber nicht durch Glück, sondern absichtlich



Da hast du auch Recht, würd ich auch gerne.....|rolleyes

Zum Glück bin ich in einem Verein und muss nicht nachts an den Main gehen. Dort gibt es neben allerlei zwielichtiger Gestalten (Junkies etc.) auch Ratten ohne Ende und in jeder Größe....


----------



## BlackShark (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kanalbulle schrieb:


> Ob nun allein oder mit mehreren - man weiß nie was einen erwartet (wie beim fischen )
> Kleine Geschichte dazu:
> Ich war vor vier Jahren mit meinem Bruder und dessen Sohn, einem Kumpel, meiner damaligen Freundin und unseren Kindern an einem See in Brandenburg.
> D.h neun Personen !
> ...



Man also die Geschichte ist echt in der Top 10.
Ich wüsste nicht was ich machen würde.


----------



## bobbl (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich war nur zweimal in Kroatien "Nachtangeln"
das war dann mit 3 Freunden und Lagerfeuer am Strand|bla:
Das war ganz lustig ich hab dabei auch gefangen.
Dort muss man sich echt keine Sorgen machen nur zwischendurch kamen ein paar ältere und haben uns ihr Bier abgertreten...
Dort würd ichs auch allein machn im Notfall kann ich ja immernoch meine Präzisionsschleuder nutzen (aber nur für den äußersten Notfall) ansonsten ist dafonschwimmen immer ne Alternative=-) vorallem in der Adria wenn das Wasser so schön warm ist.

mfg bobbl


----------



## dorschfisher (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

bor ich war nochnie nachtangeln nur einma auf der ostsee mit nem boot
aba an binnenseen noch nie ist das nich langweilich wenn de da sitz nichts siehst und denn nichmal was beisst oder wenn was beisst und du nich weisst was das ist???


----------



## Willi90 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Grad mit 13 fand ichs nachts immer spannend.... immer mit dem Vater draußen am Rhein gewesen.... das rauschen im zelt oder auto...herrlich ...........aber langweilig? NEIN


----------



## dorschfisher (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ja ich war ja nur auffer ostsee mit 2 schlauchbooten das war auch coll man hat nix gesehen und die fische sind gesprungen
und denn war mitmal in 1minute voll der nebel wir haben fast nix mehr gesehn LoL aba wir haben wenings was gefange


----------



## Fuzzi (8. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich angel schon seid Jahren so ca. zweimal im Monat nachts, zumindest im Sommer. Das mache ich immer an Stellen wo so leicht zu Fuß keiner hinkommt. Also eher etwas am Rande Berlins. Mir ist noch nie!!! ein Mensch begegnet. Vor zwei Jahren hörte ich allerdings aus dem gegenüberliegenden Wald eine Frau bitterlich um Hilfe rufen. Das war so um 0.30 Uhr. Das war ein Gefühl, sag ich Euch. Uahh.
Ich habe mich dann entschlossen, die Polizei zu rufen, die waren sogar nach fünf-zehn Minuten bei mir, haben dass dann auch gehört, haben Verstärkung geholt und dann das Waldstück abgesucht.
Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, es war ein Pärchen, die SM Spiele im Wald gemacht haben....
Naja, ich habe dann trotzdem eingepackt.


----------



## Ribak89 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich weiß nicht habe eigentlich noch keine angst gehabt das ein mensch kommt oder sowas in der art viell mehr angst machen mir die tiere im wald wildschweine oder so musse mal vor einem weg laufen und seit dem habe ich immer ein schlechtes gefül nachts alein im wald.:g


----------



## angelndes_sofa (8. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

gegen angst kann man kaum was tun.aberich fühle mich jedenfalls sicherer wenn ich nen dicken knüppel neben mir hab  und n messer inner tasche für notfälle


----------



## Ammersee-angler (8. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst, vor was denn? bin ach schon in der Nacht allein mitm Ruderboot aufm See rumgeheizt.


----------



## Maurice (8. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hi
nachtangeln ist das geilste aber nicht alleine aufjedenfall bei uns in der ecke hier.schön die knicki´s drauf dann warte bis ein schöner aal oder zander sich den köder nimmt dann das knicki abtaucht einfach geil dabei ein paar kühle bierschen.
freu mich schon aufs wochenende
mfg
maurice


----------



## Justhon (8. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Klar, Nachtangeln ist spannend und manchmal auch was 'gruselig' sag ich mal, und passieren kann theoretisch immer was.

Ich würd aber trotzdem nie alleine Nachtangeln gehn, ich geh meistens mit meinem Vater. (eigentlich immer:q) 



> es war ein Pärchen, die SM Spiele im Wald gemacht haben...



:q:q:q

MfG


----------



## Moses (8. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

...mein Nr.1 Tip ist keine Horrorfilme vorher anzuschauen ;-)
Außerdem halte ich mich meistens nicht direkt auf`m Präsentierteller auf, sondern leicht versetzt etwas abseits von meinen Ruten.......ja, und meine High-End Modelle laß ich nachts natürlich daheim, da geht nur billiges Equipment mit und an Ausrüstung und Zubehör auch nur das nötigste....steh dann also nicht vor der Wahl meine Haut oder die teuren Sachen zu retten wenn mal echt jemand drauf aus ist....ist aber noch nie soweit gekommen


----------



## alaska (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Bei uns hauen sie den Omas am Abend schon für 5€ die Birne ein.Alleine Nachtangeln würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen, bei dem Gesoxe was hier rumläuft.
Da hat das Wohnen auf´m Land doch einige Vorteile.


----------



## yanigo (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

yo yo,
also ich sag mal so, beim angeln sind mir persönlich sehr viele ausserordentliche situationen wiederfahren, was aber auch daran liegt das ich schon seit 20 jahren, viel ,in vielen verschiedenen ländern gefischt habe. ich nenne mal kurz ein paar wichtige situationen: ich bin in frankreich als 11 jähriger 2 mal sehr knapp einem angriff von halbstarken entkommen. mein vater wurde mal von einer meute betrunkener, angriffslustiger heranwachsender angegriffen - ich hatte mich schnell aus dem staub gemacht. das war auch in frankreich.  was sehr heftig war, war eine art massenschlägerei in einem spanischen hafen, wo ich auf meeräsche fischte. es flogen die fäuste und ich saß mit meinen 10 jahren alleine dort, und fand dass irgendwann sehr amüsant als auch noch einer die hafenmauer runtergestossen wurde. einmal musste ich meinen bruder beschützen als ein kranker herr uns von einem steg vertreiben wollte. einmal wollten ein paar zigeuner mir den fang klauen. usw.

durch diese und andere erfahrungen habe ich meine persönliche notfallstrategie für solche situationen entwickelt, die ich aber hier nicht erwähnen werde. ich denke es ist wirklich ratsam, auch wenn man zu zweit einen nächtlichen ansitz macht, pfefferspray dabei zu haben. man sollte es aber, nur im ernsthaften notfall hervorholen und benutzen. es ist wirklich komisch aber mir sind am wasser schon sehr verrückte sachen passiert weshalb ich zu dieser präventivmaßnahme rate. angst ist beim nachtangeln also nicht angebracht.

fängige grüsse


----------



## Patrick S. (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Naja Angst vielleicht nicht direkt, aber auf jeden Fall sollte man vorsichtig sein... nur gut das es nicht immer so ist wie Yanigo beschrieben hat...


----------



## BallerNacken (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich gehe auch ungerne alleine Angeln...aber wenn ich gerade total bock habe, aber keiner meiner Kollegen zeit hat, dann gehe ich auch alleine...wohne schließlich aufm Land...aber ein älterer Angelkollege aus meinem Verein, wurde eines Nachts von ein paar Drogendealern angegriffen, weil sie dort dealen wollten, er aber die gute Stelle nicht verlassen wollte...

Ich persönlich musster erst einmal das Anglen abbrechen...das war vor ca. 4 Jahren, als wir mit der Jugendgruppe unseres Vereins ein Zeltlager an einem fremden Gewässer gemacht haben. 
Wir kamen also am Freitag Nachmittag an. am Abend sollte es dann auch gleich mit dem ersten Nachangeln losgehen. Es war auch alles friedlich. Nur war unweit des Sees, der zum teil auch Badesee ist, eine Freizeitanlage...
Also dann...Nachts so gegen 2 Uhr morgens, wir hatten schon gut gefangen, hörte man dann Geschrei und Gegröhle aus allen Himmelsrichtugen. Wir dachten uns noch nichts dabei...das Geschrei wurde immer lauter und lauter...um ca.3.30 Uhr kamen dann die Betreuer an unseren Angelplatz um uns zu helfen möglichst schnell unsere Geräte einzupacken und zurück zum Zeltplatz zu gehen.
Während des abbauens der Geräte, sah man dann auch schon mehrere Blaulichter die Straße direkt hinter uns langkommen...
Dann gab es einiges an Geschrei und ein paar Schüsse (ich denke es waren Warnschüsse seitens der Polizei)...eine Stunde später war dann wieder alles ruhig.

Am nächsten Morgen fragten wir dann die Betreuer, die sich den Abend noch mit den Polizisten unterhalten hatten, was denn passiert sei.

Letztendlich waren es ca. 40 leute die sich eine Massenschlägerei geliefert haben. Eigentlich zwei Gruppen...ich kann nur sagen das es heftig gewesen sein muss, soviel Blutige Tschentücher und Mullbinden, wie am Ort des geschehens lagen...

wieder zuhause auf der nächsten Monatsversammlung wurde dann auch noch das Resultat der Schlägerei bekannt gegeben....

es waren tatsächlich 2 Schwerverletzte und 9 leicht verletzte...einfach nur unglaublich!!! :r

zusagen ist auch noch, dass wir die ganzen Tage danach nicht einmal mehr Nachtangeln durften...nur wegen solchen Idioten. Naja aber besser war es vielleicht...:m


----------



## Steffen90 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

angst beim nachtangeln?! NÖÖÖÖÖ das gibts bei mir net:q
mich stört da wo ich sitz niemand.....
höchstens mal nen paar mäuse, frösche oder vögel... wie z.b. nen uhu|uhoh:
auserdem bin ich oft auch mit angelkollegen oder nem kumpel drausen... von daher!
zur not wenn wirklich mal was sein sollte... was ich nicht glaube... hab ich immer men messer in der tasche....:m
hier auf dem land ist halt alles noch in ordnung!


----------



## ronram (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also Angst beim Nachtangeln, nein, eigentlich nicht, eigentlich ist sogar genau das Gegenteil der Fall: Vorfreude
Vorfreude auf den hoffentlich stattfindenden Drill :q.

Bei uns am Gewässer ist im Prinzig alles ruhig. 
Tagsüber kommt ab und zu mal der ein oder andere Spaziergänger vorbei oder andere Angler, die auch am See über Nacht bleiben kommen mal rüber und plaudern was (und haben vielleicht noch nützliche Tips).

Die einzige Situation, bei der man etwas angespannt ist, ist wenn man mitten in der Nacht einem Wildschwein begegnet oder die 20m hinterm Zelt durch den Wald laufen hört (zum Glück sind die bisher immer abgehauen, wenn man sich bemerkbar gemacht hat :q...wobei man ja zur Not immer noch aufn Baum kann...)

Aber wie Steffen90 schon schrieb, aufm Land ist noch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Patrick S. (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Solche Erlebnisse klingen ja gar nicht gut...da bin ich froh das es an meinem Gewässer solche Probleme nicht gibt, jedenfalls noch nicht...Wir wollen ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben...


----------



## Borstenwurm (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Moin Moin !!!:vik:

Früher als Jugendlicher hatte ich immer Angst alleine Nachtangeln zu gehen. Heute hat sich diese Angst gelegt.

In Brandenburg habe ich mal in einem Revier gejagt, wo der Oder - Havel - Kanal durchfließt. Beim Nachtangeln dort hatte ich immer die Büchse dabei, weil am Kanal viele Wildschweine vorkamen. Fast hätte ich auch eins geschossen > leider war es zu duster!#c

Füchse und Wildschweine können einem beim Nachtangeln einen gehörigen Schrecken einjagen. Normalerweise haben beide Tierarten mehr Angst vor dem Menschen. Aber wenn ein angeschossener Keiler von 150kg, was schon mal vorkommen kann, auf einen einsamen Angler trifft, zieht der Angler mit Sicherheit den kürzeren. :c

Mein Kumpel hat schon mal eine Nacht auf dem Baum verbracht, weil eine Rotte Wildschweine nachts in der Nähe seines Angelplatzes auf Nahrungssuche ging.|bigeyes

Lästig beim Nachtangeln können vor allem Ratten sein. Frisch gegrilltes vertilgen sie mit Vorliebe.:r

Mit gröhlenden Jugendlichen beim Nachtangeln haben wir in hier in Nordfriesland eigentlich keine Probleme, da unsere Angelgewässer meisten weit abseits der Dörfer liegen.#6

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Tja, früher konntest du auch hier im Raum Koblenz die Nacht alleine am Wasser verbringen. 
Bei uns sind es nicht die "wilden" Tiere oder die Herren die doch "nur" die NPD-Mitgliedschaft kontrollieren wollen. Sondern zu 70 % Leute, deren Geburtsort weit im Osten von Europa liegt. An vielen Stellen, die früher von Einheimischen befischt wurden (Flußkm 590 in Koblenz am Rhein) hat man tagsüber schon manchmal Probleme.
Ich habe allerdings auch schon sehr positive Erfahrungen machen können. Nur vertragen die den Wodka irgendwie besser...
Die Restliche 30% verteilen sich auf Jugendlche, die das Rheinufer zum Schwimmen, wild Campen und feiern benutzen. Wie z.b. das Wallersheimer Buhnenfeld. Hier ist Vogelschutzgebiet. Das angeln ist erlaubt, nicht aber das o.a.
Und keiner kontrolliert das ganze.
Deswegen kann man da auch nicht alleine nachts angeln.

Nachtrag: Habe hier schon öfter was von Pfefferspray was gelesen. Es ist immer eine Entscheidung aus der Situation heraus, es zu benutzen. Eine Bekannte wollte sich das neulich kaufen. 1,56m klein, zierlich, 55kg und 25 jahre alt.

Beim Waffenhändler die Frage: "Für was brauchen sie das?"

Antwort: "Ich muß abends nach der Arbeit durchs Parkhaus und an meiner Uni verschwand neulich ein Mädchen. Ich brauche es, um mich zu verteidigen".

Antwort Waffenhändler:" Dann darf ich es ihnen nicht verkaufen. Es darf nur zur Abwehr von z.Bsp. Hunden verkauft und benutzt werden."

Den Rest könnt ihr euch denken. Ach so, Ich selbst (1,91m/100kg, Tattoo´s, Glatze, Bikertyp, habe auch Angst vor Hunden....


----------



## Patrick S. (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Das mit dem Pfefferspray is zwar rechtlich schwammig...aber in einem Notwehrfall ist dies bei Betrachtung der Verhältnismäßigkeit vielleicht das einzige Mittel was wirkungsvoll einen Angriff abwehren kann...


----------



## maesox (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Die paar mal als wir meist zu zweit an einem großen Baggersee beim in die "Nacht rein Angeln" (bis 1 Uhr auf Aal) waren,erlebten wir so einiges!!!!

Da waren auch viele unschöne Situationen dabei.An dem See herrscht bei einigermaßen schönem Wetter der reinste "Nacktbadetourismus"!!!! 

War da auch einige male allein,aber ohne meine riesen "Maggie" (6er jumbo Mag Light) im anschlag lief da gar nicht`s und ich verfehle die 100KG Marke auch ganz knapp.Die bringen aber,wenn man ein Messer im Bauch stecken hat auch nicht viel!

So beschloß ich,wenn man sich mehr auf das was hinter einem passiert mehr konzentriert als auf das weshalb man überhaupt am Wasser ist,nämlich dem Fischen,einfach zu Haus zu bleiben!!!


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich denke es ist sinnvoll pfefferspray dabei zu haben. ich habe mal von einem freund gehört es gibt eine sorte pfefferspray auf dem markt welches auch die agressivsten kampfhunde aus dem Konzept bringt. ich bin eigentlich auch eher der meinung das eine waffe in der hand niemals den gewünschten frieden bringen kann, weshalb ich auch starker gegner des irak-krieges bin. wenn aber ein kampfhund es auf mich abgesehen hätte wäre ich heilfroh das ich so ein pfefferspray dabei habe. ich glaube dieses furchtbare zeug ist auch wirklich das einzige was einen dann vor so einer zerfleischungsmaschiene retten kann. was kann man den sonst tun?


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

nimm nen rutenhalter mit metallstiel als wurfspeer! ham ne gute durchschlgskraft und fliegen echt gut 
habs getestet^^ aba auf unbelebte gegenstände versteht sich..


----------



## maesox (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

.....nen Hundepflüsterer dabei haben!!!!#6


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

auch gut funzt die rute als peitsche zu missbrauchen 
kann zum rutenbruch fuhren... zieht aba mächtig durch!^^


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

sehr witzig,

ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das ihr einen wildgewordenen pitbull einfach so vertreiben könnt. wenn ihr es schafft den hund  zu verletzen habt ihr eh verloren dann wird er noch böser. tut nix unüberlegtes diese viecher werden zu bestien die man bestimmt nicht mit einem rutenhalter oder noch besser mit der rute in schach halten kann.


----------



## maesox (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mußte auch etwas schmunzeln als ich das las!!! Wenn so ein Gerät auf einen zu kommt,wünscht man sich vielleicht einen Panzer in den man rein klettern kann...da hört der Spaß auf!!

Glaube man sollte sich einfach einen Angelplatz suchen an dem man sowas nicht befürchten braucht oder zu Haus bleiben..


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

weiß ich doch wa auch als gag gedacht^^ nen pitpull is da net sehr gut drauf zu sprechen! 
sind wenn se GUT erzogenwerden sehr liebe nette kerlchen nur wenn man sie falsch 
"(v)erzieht" kann das dann unangenehm werdern.
is auch eher für die halbstarken der menschlichen sorte gedacht die man dadurch verjagen kann wenn man einen von ihnen schrottet
dann verabschiedet sich der rest auch meist 
für die richtigkeit und den praktischen nutzen dieser "ratschläge" biete ich selbstvertständlich keine haftung oder garantie


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ja hatte ich mir auch gedacht das du das nicht so meinst.
ein freund von mir ist kletterer, der war vor ein paar tagen in belgien um zu klettern. dort haben 2 unerzogene pitbulls ihm den klettertrip vermiest. sie sind einfach aufgetaucht und haben sein camp verwüstet und alle vorräte aufgefressen. mit einer wurst hat er sie dann weggelockt und irgendwann die ahnungslosen und unterbelichteten herrchen ausfindig gemacht. so was passiert schonmal will ich damit sagen. auch am rhein laufen viele mit ihren kötern rum. und so schnell wie diese bestien schaden anrichten können ist die polizei nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



yanigo schrieb:


> ich denke es ist sinnvoll pfefferspray dabei zu haben. ich habe mal von einem freund gehört es gibt eine sorte pfefferspray auf dem markt welches auch die agressivsten kampfhunde aus dem Konzept bringt. ich bin eigentlich auch eher der meinung das eine waffe in der hand niemals den gewünschten frieden bringen kann, weshalb ich auch starker gegner des irak-krieges bin. wenn aber ein kampfhund es auf mich abgesehen hätte wäre ich heilfroh das ich so ein pfefferspray dabei habe. ich glaube dieses furchtbare zeug ist auch wirklich das einzige was einen dann vor so einer zerfleischungsmaschiene retten kann. was kann man den sonst tun?


 
Nicht nur das, es hilft Dir auch gegen Bären. Jawohl Schwarzbären, Braunbären und sogar Grizzlys. Immerhin könnte mal einer aus dem Zoo ausbrechen. Das ist jedenfalls genauso wahrscheinlich wie nachts am Teich auf einen menschenzerfleischenden " Kampfhund " zu treffen. 
Herr schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel.

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



yanigo schrieb:


> ja hatte ich mir auch gedacht das du das nicht so meinst.
> ein freund von mir ist kletterer, der war vor ein paar tagen in belgien um zu klettern. dort haben 2 unerzogene pitbulls ihm den klettertrip vermiest. sie sind einfach aufgetaucht und haben sein camp verwüstet und alle vorräte aufgefressen. mit einer wurst hat er sie dann weggelockt und irgendwann die ahnungslosen und unterbelichteten herrchen ausfindig gemacht. so was passiert schonmal will ich damit sagen. auch am rhein laufen viele mit ihren kötern rum. und so schnell wie diese bestien schaden anrichten können ist die polizei nicht.


 
Hatte noch nicht alle postings gelesen. Drum nochmal Zitat.

Lass bitte diese dümmlichen Verallgemeinerungen. Ein großer Hund, der von einem Idioten falsch bzw. gar nicht erzogen wird, ist gefährlich, keine Frage. Das hat aber überhaupt nix mit der Rasse zu tun. Die martialische Bezeichnung " Kampfhund " kannst Du Dir sparen. Das ist reine Panikmache und hat schon sehr viele, absolut liebe und familientaugliche Hunde das Leben gekostet. Mal ganz abgesehen von den perversen Spinnern, die vergiftete Köder auslegen, die dann von Omis Dackel gefressen werden. 

Und nein, ich halte keinen Hund der mit " Kampfhund " bezeichneten Rassen. Ich halte Hunde nur für die besseren Menschen.

Ralf


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

vielleicht angelst du ja an einem idyllischen dornröschen-see wo du des nachts vielleicht mal eine eule hörst. hier in der landeshauptstadt nrw, die ganz nebenbei zur 2 gefährlichsten stadt bundesweit nach frankfurt aufgestiegen ist, hat man es aber nunmal mit drogenabhängigen, obdachlosen, gewaltbereiten zutun. ich kenne z.b eine top-zanderstelle unter einer brücke wo sich auch tagsüber immer ein paar fixer einfinden. wenn ich auf dem land wohnen würde könnte ich dich ja verstehen mit deinem lustigen bärenwitz. sei einfach nicht erschrocken wenn du mal nähe düsseldorf oder köln angelst und plötzlich  ein paar nutten dir am wasser ihre dienste anbieten. ist mir hier schon passiert, kein scherz. also wenn man von einer sache keine ahnung hat, sollte man sich besser geschlossen halten.|krach:


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



yanigo schrieb:


> vielleicht angelst du ja an einem idyllischen dornröschen-see wo du des nachts vielleicht mal eine eule hörst. hier in der landeshauptstadt nrw, die ganz nebenbei zur 2 gefährlichsten stadt bundesweit nach frankfurt aufgestiegen ist, hat man es aber nunmal mit drogenabhängigen, obdachlosen, gewaltbereiten zutun. ich kenne z.b eine top-zanderstelle unter einer brücke wo sich auch tagsüber immer ein paar fixer einfinden. wenn ich auf dem land wohnen würde könnte ich dich ja verstehen mit deinem lustigen bärenwitz. sei einfach nicht erschrocken wenn du mal nähe düsseldorf oder köln angelst und plötzlich ein paar nutten dir am wasser ihre dienste anbieten. ist mir hier schon passiert, kein scherz. also wenn man von einer sache keine ahnung hat, sollte man sich besser geschlossen halten.|krach:


 
Mein lieber Freund,

ich wohne ca. 20 km weg von Köln. Mein Hausgewässer ist der Rhein. Vermutlich habe ich dort schon geangelt, als Du Dir noch in die Hosen gemacht hast. 
Aber offenbar habe ich Dich mit meinem Schreiben überfordert. Deshalb erläutere ( das heißt erklären ) ich Dir das nochmal.

Es ging mir nur um Deine absolut unsinnige Schreibe bezüglich *Kampfhunden.* 
Das man am Rhein auf alles mögliche menschliche Gesockse trifft, stimmt auffallend. Wesentlich öfter jedenfalls als auf einen bissigen Hund. 

Bezogen auf Deinen letzten Satz:

Würde ich allerdings mal einem Hund begegnen, der in Kombination von Intellekt und Agressivität in etwa Deinem Standard entspricht, würd ich auf den nächsten Baum klettern. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ach, noch was. Ich sehe grade, das Du aus Solingen kommst. Eine echt gefährliche Stadt. :g

Da musst Du ja in jedem Fall ein ganzes Stück fahren. Zwischen Köln und D.dorf gibt es jede Menge Rheinstrecke, weit ab von der Stadt. Da bist Du ganz alleine.

Ralf


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

aja....
da ham sich wohl zwei gefunden^^
zu den hunden wir hatten mal als ich ganz klein war einen riesenschnauzer der leider einen gehirntumor hatte dadurch hatte er in unregekmäßigen intervallen wahnsinnige schmerzen.

daraus folgten spontane panikreaktionen des tieres. es biss oder machte andere eindeutig aggressive zeichen. es endete mit seinem tot auf dem tierarzttisch er wurde eingeschläfert.

ich will nur sagen das man bei fremden hunden die man nicht kennt immer vorsichtig sein sollte. ich kenn zwar keinen bösartigen, aber trotzdem gucke ich mir wenn ich hunden am wasser begegne deren köpersprache an bevor ich iwas mache


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

lieber ralf,


ich hoffe du kannst gut klettern


nein jetzt mal im ernst. du wirst doch nicht bestreiten, dass die möglichkeit besteht von einem hund angegriffen zu werden. sagen wir bei uns am rhein. mehr wollte ich nicht sagen. das mit dem intellekt nimmst du bitte zurück.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> aja....
> da ham sich wohl zwei gefunden^^
> zu den hunden wir hatten mal als ich ganz klein war einen riesenschnauzer der leider einen gehirntumor hatte dadurch hatte er in unregekmäßigen intervallen wahnsinnige schmerzen.
> 
> ...


 
Nö, hat mich nur ein wenig geärgert.

Dein Verhalten gegenüber Hunden ist absolut ok. Genau so sollte es sein.

Ralf


----------



## bazawe (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Kampfhund, Bestie , Zerfleischungsmaschine ??? würde nicht soviel Bild-Zeitung lesen.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## hans albers (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

moin..
 also ich denke manchmal, 
wenn ich mir einige besitzer bestimmter hundearten so anschaue ,
 ...die armen tiere..#d
 die übernehmen dann das gestörte wesen ihrer "herrchen"
leider kann es auch passieren, 
dass so ein besitzer seinen hund nicht mehr unter kontrolle hat, 
und das tier agressiv und bösartig reagieren kann...
(mit solch einem hund ist dann auch nicht gut kirschen essen)
 von "menschen zerfleischenden" tieren zu sprechen 
halte ich jedoch für übertrieben..

 greetz

 hans


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@bazawe
Wenn man was anderes doch nicht versteht

@hans

Da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Die Bestie ist immer an der anderen Seite der Leine. 

Ralf


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

schaut euch die opfer von hundeangriffen an, die gibts bestimmt auch in der bildzeitung zu sehen. stimmt, die bezeichnung zerfleischungsmaschiene ist völlig überzogen. kuscheliger schoßhund ist wohl passender


----------



## hans albers (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

weder noch...
 ich gebe dir sogar recht , dass es in einigen fällen
 zu lebensbedrohlichen situationen mit solchen tieren kommen kann,
 aber das sind meiner meinung nach ausnahmen,
 und nicht die regel( auch nicht bei bestimmten hundearten)

 greetz
 hans


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



hans albers schrieb:


> weder noch...
> ich gebe dir sogar recht , dass es in einigen fällen
> zu lebensbedrolichen situationen mit solchen tieren kommen kann,
> aber das sind meiner meinung nach ausnahmen,
> ...




ich habe zufällig mal erste hilfe bei einem hundebiss geleistet. die junge Frau ist von einem bernadiner ins gesicht gebissen worden. glaubt mir, selbst der beste schönheitschirug  hätte ihr hübsches gesicht nicht mehr hinbekommen. ein teil der backe war komplett weg. seitdem reagiere ich allergisch auf bissige hunde. am besten gleich erschiessen. wenn ihr sowas erlebt dann denkt ihr auch anders.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



yanigo schrieb:


> dass die möglichkeit besteht von einem hund angegriffen zu .


Doch die Möglichkeit besteht leider.
Meine Eltern hatten mal ein Schäferhund, der war eigentlich total lieb.
Allerdings hatte er leider wohl Aussetzer im Hirn.
Nachdem er dann meine Eltern jewals 1 x gebissen hat wurde er eingeschläfert.
In der der Zeit wo er so unberechenbar war hatte ich auf dem Grundstück meiner Eltern (wo ich auch meine Firma habe) immer meine 9mm (legal) dabei.


----------



## bazawe (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@yanigo

schau mal was  die "Krone der Schöpfung", der Mensch, täglich seinesgleichen zufügt, ich kenne kein Tier daß es damit aufnehmen könnte. Was machst Du damit ? auch erschießen, da hättest Du viel zu tun. 
Soviel zu diesen Thema,so ich geh jetzt zum angeln (ohne Angst).

Gruß und schönes Wochenende 

bazawe


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

tommi so ähnlich äußerte sich das auch bei unserem alten hund wo ich och nen knirps war bei dem wa schmerz der auslöser für die agression (hirntumor)

@ yanigo frag dich bitte warum ein hund beißt? kein hund tut das weils ihm spass macht! ein hund ist eigentlich darauf bedacht streitigkeiten ohne gewalt zu lösen also wirkliches zu beißen eigentlich erkennt man an der köpersprache der vierbeiner sehr gut in welcher gemütslage sich der kollege grad befindet. verhält man sich dann entsprechend kann man eine bisswunde doch noch umschiffen die jmd der die "sprache" der hunde net kann erlitten hätte.


----------



## Borstenwurm (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe beim Nachtangeln immer meinen sog."Aaltöter" dabei!

Das ist ein Bajonett mit 55cm Klinge. Desweiteren dient er zum
Freimachen von Angelplätzen.#6

Dieses Bajonett würde ich natürlich nur im Notfall einsetzen.
Wenns drauf ankommt, besser als nichts.|bigeyes

Das soll jetzt aber nicht bedeuten, dass ihr gleich in den nächsten Waffenladen rennt und euch eins zur Bewaffnung kauft > *frei ab 18 Jahren#d*

*Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z*


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



yanigo schrieb:


> ich habe zufällig mal erste hilfe bei einem hundebiss geleistet. die junge Frau ist von einem bernadiner ins gesicht gebissen worden. glaubt mir, selbst der beste schönheitschirug hätte ihr hübsches gesicht nicht mehr hinbekommen. ein teil der backe war komplett weg. seitdem reagiere ich allergisch auf bissige hunde. am besten gleich erschiessen. wenn ihr sowas erlebt dann denkt ihr auch anders.


 


So langsam kommen wir der Sache näher. Ich habe Deine postings der Reihe nach gelesen. Im ersten hast Du mich gebeten, das mit dem intellekt zurückzunehmen. Ich hatte Dir einen hohen Intellekt attestiert, wenn Du darauf bestehst, nehme ich das hiermit zurück. 
Das ganze Dilemma hättest Du Dir ersparen können, wenn Du etwas geordneter argumentieren würdest.
Zuerst schreibst Du von " Kampfhunden ". Dann von Fixern, Nutten und anderen Menschen.
Nun ist es ein Bernhardiner. 
Du hattest ein unschönes Erlebnis mit einem Bernhardineropfer. Nun gut, bzw. schlecht. Hast Du Hintergründe, warum der Hund gebissen hat ? 
Ist aber auch egal, ein Bernhardiner zählt nicht zu den sog. Kampfhunden. 
Das sind andere Rassen. Ich wehre mich gegen die Hetzkampagne gegen bestimmte Rassen. Diese Tiere sind nicht schlimmer oder gefährlicher als andere. Leider stehen sie als Statussymbol bei einer bestimmten Klientel sehr weit oben. Diese Tiere werden falsch bzw. gar nicht erzogen und das führt zu Unfällen mit z.T. ganz schlimmen Ergebnissen. Daran ist aber nicht der Hund, und schon gar nicht die Rasse schuld. 
Das ist genauso als wenn man sagt, alle Angler sind Tierquäler.
Die Folge dabon ist eine- in dieser Form - absolut hirnrissige Hundeverordnung. Ich kenne persönlich Leute, die einen absolut lieben und braven American Bulldog hatten. Eine Seele von einem Tier. Den konntest Du treten und er hat Dir dafür die Hand abgeleckt. Durch diese blödsinnige Steuer mussten sie das Tier abgeben, weil sie das finanziell nicht aufbringen konnten. Die Tierheime sind voll von solchen Tieren.

Leute die so unsinnige Hetzkampagnen starten wie Du, denen würde ich gerne ganz genau schreiben, was ich von ihnen halte. Meine gute Erziehung verbietet das aber. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das Du, der Du diese Erziehung offenbar nicht genossen hast, ganz genau weißt was ich meine. 

Ralf


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

muss jetzt leider los, poste aber gleich
 noch was dazu ralf


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



yanigo schrieb:


> und plötzlich  ein paar nutten dir am wasser ihre dienste anbieten. ist mir hier schon passiert, kein scherz. also wenn man von einer sache keine ahnung hat, sollte man sich besser geschlossen halten.



Donnerwetter........sowas tolles ist mir noch nie passiert. |bigeyes

warum eigentlich nicht....|kopfkrat......achja......ich angele ja nicht am Rhein :q

wobei das ja gar nicht mal so schlimm wäre......mit den beiden Damen....wenn eh grad nix beißt  

aber Du hast schon recht das Du dich da geschlossen hältst, wenn  Du von so einer Sache keine Ahnung hast...|muahah:


----------



## Sendal (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Zum Thema Hunde möchte ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich finde das zu viele Hundebesitzer rumlaufen, die ihre Hunde nicht im Griff haben. Hab letztens an der Lahn gesessen, da kamen 2 Hundebesitzer mit ihren 3 Hunden.Die Hunde sind einfach vor mir ins Wasser gesprungen und mitten durch meine Angel geschwommen. Als ich sie dann drauf aufmerksam machte, meinte der eine noch frech "Der verjagt dir schon keine Fische". Stell sich mal einer das Theater vor, wenn sich ein Hund in der Angelschnur verfängt und und im schlimmsten Falle absäuft. Ich hab nix gegen Hunde , hatte selber 12 Jahre einen Hund, aber sowas muss net sein.

Zur Angst beim Nachtangeln sag ich nur, daß ich mich nur von den Ratten ekel. An der Lahn geht's noch einigermaßen, aber am Main gibt es regelechte Monsterratten.Da hab ich auch schon ein Nachtangeln abgebrochen, weil die mir wirklich bald über die Füße gelaufen sind.

Mfg Sendal


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Ralle 24

hübschen neuen Avatar hast Du da......sieht der dir eventuell auch noch ähnlich ??? :vik:


und........ich hoffe, das Du aus dem niedlichen Köterchen keinen Kampfhund gemacht hast |sagnix|muahah:


PS. ich bin Besitzer eines Hundes, der glaubt ein Kampfhund zu sein....

Vorgeschichte:
Als vor etlichen Jahren aufgrund einiger wirklich bedauerlicher Vorfälle diese unsägliche Kampfhundshysterie begann, gab es im TV eine Sendung, wo sogenannte "Hundeexperten" der verängstigten Bevölkerung folgendes Szenario vorführten:

Zwei Männer mit einen ca. 2m langen und ca. 4cm starken Holzknüppel ließen in denselben einen Pitbull beißen und hoben sodann den Knüppel mitsamt Hund hoch. Der ließ natürlich nicht los sondern schüttelte sich und knurrte dabei recht ordentlich....!!!! Beide Hundeexperten erklärten den Zuschauern, genau an diesem Verhalten könne man einen "Kampfhund" erkennen....!!!!!!!

Daraufhin nahm ich gleichfalls einen Knüppel, hier einen Besenstiel, ließ meinen ach so gefährlichen DJT (Deutscher Jagd Terrier) reinbeissen und hob das arme kleine Hundemädchen hoch. Ach Du Schreck......die Dame zeigte das gleiche Verhalten wie der Pitbull......woraufhin ich der Dame süffisant mitteilte.....das nun endlich bewiesen wäre, was ich schon immer wusste. Mein DJT mag nicht nur Schweine beißen.....Sie ist auch noch ein ganz gefährlicher Kampfhund :q:q:q:q

das isser....der gefährliche...


----------



## Fishzilla (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ohh Gott, hoffentlich begegne ich so ein blutrünstiges Viech nie in freier Wildbahn.
Der sieht ja gemeingefährlich aus....:q


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> In der der Zeit wo er so unberechenbar war hatte ich auf dem Grundstück meiner Eltern (wo ich auch meine Firma habe) immer meine 9mm (legal) dabei.



WOW.....wie cool :g

was mich echt interessieren würde.....ist die 9mm eine Sig Sauer, eine Glock, eine Walter oder so..?  und...wie hast Du sie getragen..??

Locker und Leger im Hosenbund ?

Im Schulterholster ?

Oder etwa im Schnellziehholster am Gürtel ?

#d


----------



## yanigo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

lieber ralf, was wilsst du mir eigentlich erklären was deine vorzeigeerziehung verbietet? ich habe mich hier bei diesem thema zu wort gemeldet weil ich erfahrung mit schreckenssituationen am wasser gemacht habe. jetzt rufe ich also hetzkampagnen ins leben? das wäre mir neu. gegen wen oder was hetze ich denn? bleib lieber mal an deinem hermetisch abgeriegelten vereinsteich sitzen und stipp dir deine rotaugen.


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Ohh Gott, hoffentlich begegne ich so ein blutrünstiges Viech nie in freier Wildbahn.
> Der sieht ja gemeingefährlich aus....:q




tja, ist eben ein Kampfhund 

und Du solltest mal erleben, wie der kleine Köter die tote Wildsau verteidigt. Da haste keine Chance, außer Du würdest Dir Tommi-Engels 9mm ausleihen..:q:q


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

in unsrer familie lebne auch 2 labrador-münsterländer-mix beide aus einem wurf und nun 11 monate alt 
vom kampfhund sind die meilenweit entfernt!^^
das einzige was passieren könnt is das einer der beiden dem besuch vor freude und aufregung auf die schuhe pinkelt oder ihm auf den schoß hüppt^^


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



hotte50 schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> 
> hübschen neuen Avatar hast Du da......sieht der dir eventuell auch noch ähnlich ??? :vik:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



yanigo schrieb:


> lieber ralf, was wilsst du mir eigentlich erklären was deine vorzeigeerziehung verbietet? ich habe mich hier bei diesem thema zu wort gemeldet weil ich erfahrung mit schreckenssituationen am wasser gemacht habe. jetzt rufe ich also hetzkampagnen ins leben? das wäre mir neu. gegen wen oder was hetze ich denn? bleib lieber mal an deinem hermetisch abgeriegelten vereinsteich sitzen und stipp dir deine rotaugen.


 
Wäre vielleicht ganz gut, wenn Du alles nochmal durchliest, incl. Deiner eigenen postings. Wenn Du letztere nicht mehr ganz verstehst, mach Dir nix draus, mir ging´s genau so. 
Die Schreckenssituation mit den Nutten ist echt hammerhart. Mannomann und dann kein Pfefferspray. 

Ralf


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

sach ich doch das sich da 2 gefunden ham:q


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> sach ich doch das sich da 2 gefunden ham:q



halten 'se sich mal bedeckt, junger Mann. Sie wissen doch was sonst mit Käptn Nemo so passieren kann :q


----------



## Willi90 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> auch gut funzt die rute als peitsche zu missbrauchen
> kann zum rutenbruch fuhren... zieht aba mächtig durch!^^





Konnte von mir kommen


----------



## Albino (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

zitat

PS. ich bin Besitzer eines Hundes, der glaubt ein Kampfhund zu sein....

Vorgeschichte:
Als vor etlichen Jahren aufgrund einiger wirklich bedauerlicher Vorfälle diese unsägliche Kampfhundshysterie begann, gab es im TV eine Sendung, wo sogenannte "Hundeexperten" der verängstigten Bevölkerung folgendes Szenario vorführten:

Zwei Männer mit einen ca. 2m langen und ca. 4cm starken Holzknüppel ließen in denselben einen Pitbull beißen und hoben sodann den Knüppel mitsamt Hund hoch. Der ließ natürlich nicht los sondern schüttelte sich und knurrte dabei recht ordentlich....!!!! Beide Hundeexperten erklärten den Zuschauern, genau an diesem Verhalten könne man einen "Kampfhund" erkennen....!!!!!!!

Daraufhin nahm ich gleichfalls einen Knüppel, hier einen Besenstiel, ließ meinen ach so gefährlichen DJT (Deutscher Jagd Terrier) reinbeissen und hob das arme kleine Hundemädchen hoch. Ach Du Schreck......die Dame zeigte das gleiche Verhalten wie der Pitbull......woraufhin ich der Dame süffisant mitteilte.....das nun endlich bewiesen wäre, was ich schon immer wusste. Mein DJT mag nicht nur Schweine beißen.....Sie ist auch noch ein ganz gefährlicher Kampfhund :q:q:q:q



Oha war mir ja garnicht bewust das ich auch Besitzer eines Kampfhundes bin#c.Mein Jack Russel Terrier verhält sich genauso!Der Lässt den Stock den er gepackt hat auch nicht
mehr so schnell los.Was von einem sehr böse klingendem Geknurre begleitet wird.Muss ich mir da jetzt etwa Gedanken machen?|bigeyes

Mfg Albino#h


----------



## Steffen90 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Albino schrieb:


> zitat
> 
> PS. ich bin Besitzer eines Hundes, der glaubt ein Kampfhund zu sein....
> 
> ...


 
irgendwoher kenn ich das:q:q:q
nur meinen(auch ein jack russel) könnte man als kampfhund bezeichnen:q... er mag halt keine fremden:q


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

der sieht aba auch gefährlich aus wie er da auf dem sofa liegt....^^


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> der sieht aba auch gefährlich aus wie er da auf dem sofa liegt....^^


 
das ist die typische Angriffshaltung bei Jack Russel´s   :m


----------



## Adrenalin (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hab ich ein glück bei all denn Horror geschichten, das ich immer noch bei so wetter wie im moment, selbst Freitags sogut wie alleine an meinem liebsten Teich sitzen oder Pennen kann ohne das ich belästigt werde, nur das wetter darf sich nicht verbessern, dann haste auf dem Parkplatz die Kids die bei Bumbum mugge einen vor der Disse rein löten *gg*.


----------



## Leif (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> nimm nen rutenhalter mit metallstiel als wurfspeer! ham ne gute durchschlgskraft und fliegen echt gut
> habs getestet^^ aba auf unbelebte gegenstände versteht sich..



Heimatland.

Endlich mal wieder ne Flasche die sich zu Wort meldet.
Weiß du eigentlich was du da schreibst.
Ich würde sagen du müsstest mehr Angst haben vor mir als vor meinem Hund. Erst Recht mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen.
Aber dann würde ich in ein schlechtes Bild rücken und als typischer LISTENHUNDhalter gelten.
Und dann lassen wir es lieber.

Ich stufe dich als gefährlicher ein als 90% der Listenhunde.
Weiul du die wahrscheinlich wahrlos wehrst.

Gruß Leif


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Albino schrieb:


> zitat
> 
> Muss ich mir da jetzt etwa Gedanken machen?|bigeyes
> 
> Mfg Albino#h


 
Nur, wenn Du ein Stock bist.

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> das ist die typische Angriffshaltung bei Jack Russel´s :m


 

Ja, unterscheidet sich leicht von der Angriffshaltung des Labradors " Leon the butcher " und des irgendwas Mischlings " Slaughterhouse Lucky "#6


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

das du so von mir denkst leif
bin eigentlich nen ganz lieber hab halt nur manchma komische ideen |uhoh: ,da wird dann mal der alte rutenhalter zum speer verzeih mir bitte is doch alles nur spass|rolleyes 
und wehren tu ich mich auch nur wenn ich auch angegriffn werde versteht sich.
mich will aba keiner angreifen zumindest weiß ich nix davon angel meist weit wech von iwelchen bösen menschen
die einzigen menschen die ich eim angeln trefe sind die bauern die ihre zäune umstecken oder so und die sind immer verdammt freundlich:m weil ich sie immer nett grüß und mit ihnen tratschen tu:g


----------



## Käptn Nemo (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

leif was hast du eigentlich gegen die verallgemeinerung das ein rutenhlter mit metallstiel eine emorne durchschlagskraft entfalten kann? is eine tatsache der bund verwendet wolframpfeile als panzerprojektile... und falls du meine anderen posts hier gelesen hast müsstest du wissen das ich eigentlich ganz vernüftig bin
mit hunden kenn ich auch nen bissl aus bzw wirke bei der erziehung unserer beiden racker mit


----------



## Ronen (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

um mal wieder auf den Punkt zu kommen ...

meine beiden Kampfhunde melden mir nen Bösewicht schon nen Tag vorher !!

Da traut sich keiner ran!!!! 

Die Ruhe vorm Sturm....... 







aber wenns raschelt sind sie Hellwach.....






5min später..... knabbern die beiden gemütlich die Reste des Angreifers....







wenn die beiden im dunkeln anfangen zu bellen und somit etwas nahendes ( leider oft auch freundliche Waldtiere ) ankündigen ..... dann wirds feucht im Höschen des Bösewichtes, garantiert!!!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Patrick S. (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ach wie niedlch...kleine Racker...machen bestimmt eine Menge Blödsinn...

Aber nochmal zum Pfefferspray...wenn ein Hund tatsächlich so erzogen wurde ein Kämpfer auf Kriegspfad zu sein, dann hilft auch kein Pfefferspray...


----------



## esox_105 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ach wie niedlch...kleine Racker...machen bestimmt eine Menge Blödsinn...
> 
> Aber nochmal zum Pfefferspray...*wenn ein Hund tatsächlich so erzogen wurde ein Kämpfer auf Kriegspfad zu sein, dann hilft auch kein Pfefferspray*...


 

... stimmt, und wer oft genug Tränengas geschnüffelt hat, dem macht es auch nichts mehr aus ... :m


----------



## Schlei (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Es Gibt aber auch extra schutzspray gegen hunde und das hilft in 99% aller fälle und ansonsten schreit man doppelt so laut wie der hund bellt und er kneift den schwanz ein und laüft weg (ist echt so ich wollts auch erst nicht glauben).


----------



## Patrick S. (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Schlei schrieb:


> Es Gibt aber auch extra schutzspray gegen hunde und das hilft in 99% aller fälle und ansonsten schreit man doppelt so laut wie der hund bellt und er kneift den schwanz ein und laüft weg (ist echt so ich wollts auch erst nicht glauben).


 
:q:q:q Das will ich aber dann mal sehen und auch hören. :q:q:q


----------



## Schlei (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> :q:q:q Das will ich aber dann mal sehen und auch hören. :q:q:q


 
funktioniert echt hab mal in nem hundezwinger geholfen das ist be den das erste was du beigebrachtkrigst:m


----------



## Patrick S. (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Schlei schrieb:


> funktioniert echt hab mal in nem hundezwinger geholfen das ist be den das erste was du beigebrachtkrigst:m


 
Ich glaube dir das schon...aber ich finde es trotzdem irgendwie amüsant...da bellen dann Mensch und Hund um die Wette...

Im Notfall schreie ich auch, aber dann beim laufen...


----------



## Peter Bach (13. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hab mir diesen Thread gerade mal in Ruhe durch gelesen. Ich angel auch oft am Main in Frankfurt am Main, am Rhein in Wiesbaden und weiss der Kuckuck wo noch alles...aber habe bisher noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Naja...das Nutten einen Angler nachts ihre Dienste anbieten...hört sich irgendwie unglaubwürdig an....wenn ich mir das so überlege...nach Fisch stinkend...Wurmdreck an den Fingern...und dann eine gewisse Anziehungskraft auf zwei Nutten auszuüben...naja werden wohl die allerletzten gewesen sein ;-)

Und hier mal ein Bild von meiner Shiva...Eine Mischlingshündin...Papa war ein Englischer Bullterrier und die Mama ein American Staffordshire...also eine Hundedame der gaaaanz schrecklichen blutrünstigen allesbeissenden Zerfleischungsmaschinen...
	


Und wenn man das BILD Zeitungs Niveau beiseite lässt, ist die Shiva ein absolut zuverlässiger und treuer Begleiter. Der beste Freund meiner Kinder und alle zwei Jahre besteht sie den WQesenstest mit VORBILDLICH! Der Wesenstester bildet übrigens in Wiesbaden Polizeihunde aus.
Und noch am Rande: in den Staaten sowie in England gelten die sogenannten Kampfhunde als die perfekten Familienhunde! 

Mit den besten Grüßen

Peter und Siva


----------



## corny31 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@All

Also ich habe eigentlich nie Angst wenn ich am Wasser (Bleibtreusee, Köttinger, Liblarer, Biggetalsperre, Listertalsperre, Rhein in Köln im Niehler Hafen, am Schokomusesum oder in Deutz) bin und brauche auch kein Pfefferspray! |jump:

@Peter

In den USA und England werden viele dieser Hunde Nannydogs genannt, weil sie so Kinderlieb sind! Aber du wirst das Thema ja auch gut genug kennen.

Bild sei dank!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



corny31 schrieb:


> @All
> 
> Also ich habe eigentlich nie Angst wenn ich am Wasser (Bleibtreusee, Köttinger, Liblarer, Biggetalsperre, Listertalsperre, Rhein in Köln im Niehler Hafen, am Schokomusesum oder in Deutz) bin und brauche auch kein Pfefferspray! |jump:


 
Nö, hast ja auch meistens Deinen Onkel dabei:q


----------



## corny31 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, hast ja auch meistens Deinen Onkel dabei:q


 
Ja und da ist nicht mit zu spassen!!! So eine menschenfressender Kampfonkel ist echt fies!!!!! :q:q

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Tyson (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Irgendwie haben immer nur die Leute um uns rum Angst wenn wir Angeln gehen....
Weiß auch nicht.... vielleicht liegt´s am Aussehen des ein oder anderen....


----------



## hotte50 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, hast ja auch meistens Deinen Onkel dabei:q






> Ja und da ist nicht mit zu spassen!!! So eine menschenfressender Kampfonkel ist echt fies!!!!! :q:q


ööööhm............kann es sein das sich Ralle hier Verstärkung geholt hat und mit Corny31 ein Verwandschaftliches Verhältnis besteht...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

fragt da mal ganz neugierig der olle Hotte


----------



## robi_N (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich zücke dann immer die handfeuerwaffe und gehe auf spurensuche! ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ööööhm............kann es sein das sich Ralle hier Verstärkung geholt hat und mit Corny31 ein Verwandschaftliches Verhältnis besteht...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> fragt da mal ganz neugierig der olle Hotte


 
Naja hotte, " geholt " trifft´s nicht ganz. Sagen wir mal ich konnt´s nicht verhindern:q

Ralf


----------



## hotte50 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

oha.....wenn jetzt noch ein dritter aus der Family dazu kommt, seid ihr dran wegen Bandenbildung


----------



## corny31 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



hotte50 schrieb:


> oha.....wenn jetzt noch ein dritter aus der Family dazu kommt, seid ihr dran wegen Bandenbildung


 
Dritter?????? Wer ist noch hier? Ich ahne was!

@Ralle24
Du weißt Bescheid!!!:q

Gruß 

Sascha
Neffe und Betreuer von Ralle24


----------



## Willi90 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Da das mit den hunden grad so schön reinpasst, möchte ich mal erwähnen das mein nachbar (65 Jahre) gestern von einem "Kampfhund" angegriffen. Soweit ich weis war es ein Rotweiler. 
Mein Nachbar ist mit dem Fahrrad an dem Hund der, KURZ an der Leine genommen wurde, vorbei gefahren. Dabei ist der Hund ihm an dem Arm gesprungen und hat ihm vom Fahrrad gezogen. Der arme Man musste ins Krankenhaus und wird morgen wegen der Großen Fleischwunde genäht. Sein Kompletter rechter Arm ist Geschient.
Also ich weiß nicht ob sie wirklich sooo harmlos sind. Und gleich im Voraus: der Hund von dem hier gesprochen wurde, war regelmäsig beim Tierarzt. Wie es mit der erziehung aussieht weis ich nix genaues deswegen sag ich dazu erstmal nix.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Wie es mit der erziehung aussieht weis ich nix genaues deswegen sag ich dazu erstmal nix.


 
Das kann ja dann nicht weit her sein mit der Erziehung. Und wenn der Hund sogar noch angeleint war ist das nicht zu verstehen.Schlimme Sache.

Ralf


----------



## Willi90 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Der Nachbar nimmt es also wirklich sehr gelassen. 
Ich find es wirklich schlimm. Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe muss der Hund sich im moment als das Fahrrad an ihm vorbei kam erschrocken haben. Das der Hund bei der Erziehung geschlagen wurde oder ähnliches glaub ich nicht, das der Besitzer eig. ganz normal rüber kam.


----------



## corny31 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Der Nachbar nimmt es also wirklich sehr gelassen.
> Ich find es wirklich schlimm. Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe muss der Hund sich im moment als das Fahrrad an ihm vorbei kam erschrocken haben. Das der Hund bei der Erziehung geschlagen wurde oder ähnliches glaub ich nicht, das der Besitzer eig. ganz normal rüber kam.


 
Der Hund muss nicht geschlagen worden sein. Damit hat es nichts zu tun. Allerdings denke ich es ist müßig hier einen Hundererziehungsgrundkurs einzustellen. Wenn da interesse besteht gibt es genug Quelle im www.

Nur bitte eins noch, es gibt keine Kampfhunde nur Listenhunde.

Ansonsten ist das was dem Mann passiert ist wirklich traurig, aber keiner hier kann beurteilen warum es passiert ist und was genau. Nur wer dabei war kann es vielleicht erklären.


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## hotte50 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

also meine kleine Kampftöhle hat auch schon einen Radfahrer gebissen......der hat im vorbeifahren meine kleine getreten weil sie keinen Platz machen wollte....

......ich kenne übrigens den Radfahrer sehr gut......ein Stinkstiefel erster Güte....

.....mein Mädchen bekam daheim eine extra große Bockwurst...

wenn jeder Hund der schon mal aus irgendeiner Situation heraus gebissen oder gezwickt hat, ein Kampfhund wäre....den Gemeinden würde es gut gehen.....soviel überhöhte "Gefahrenhundesteuer".........wow

es ist immer schlimm, wenn ein Hund beißt, egal ob groß oder klein.....oftmals ist es aber keine Böswilligkeit oder falsche Erziehung des Hundes  sondern Fehlverhalten des Menschen, welcher dem Hunde gegenüber steht.


----------



## Willi90 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



hotte50 schrieb:


> es ist immer schlimm, wenn ein Hund beißt, egal ob groß oder klein.....oftmals ist es aber keine Böswilligkeit oder falsche Erziehung des Hundes  sondern Fehlverhalten des Menschen, welcher dem Hunde gegenüber steht.



Das denk ich auch. Aber ich denk auch das man einen hund ich sag mal "böswillig erziehen" kann. Gut ich bin nicht der Hundespezi #c. 

Aber man hört halt oft Unfälle die mit schlimmen verletzungen auf Grund dieser Listenhunde wie der hier Kollege gesagt hat. Andererseits hört man natürlcih auch von hundebisse von der "normalen" rasse.


----------



## hotte50 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Aber ich denk auch das man einen hund ich sag mal "böswillig erziehen" kann.



das kann der Mensch mit *jedem* Hund, gleich welcher Rasse er angehört.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Das denk ich auch. Aber ich denk auch das man einen hund ich sag mal "böswillig erziehen" kann. Gut ich bin nicht der Hundespezi #c.
> 
> Aber man hört halt oft Unfälle die mit schlimmen verletzungen auf Grund dieser Listenhunde wie der hier Kollege gesagt hat. Andererseits hört man natürlcih auch von hundebisse von der "normalen" rasse.


 
Jau, diemit Abstand meisten Unfälle passieren mit Deutschen Schäferhunden. Aber auch die können nix dafür. Ist fast immer der Halter.

Wenn ein Hund beißt, muß das nicht immer mit agressiver Erziehung zusammenhängen. Er kann z.B. auch aus Angst beißen, oder weil er sein Herrchen/Frauchen bedroht sieht.
Oder weil er gar nicht erzogen ist, sondern seine Besitzer erzogen hat. 
Wie auch immer, im konkrten Fall kann man nur spekulieren. Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass zur gleichen Zeit hunderttausende von Hunden Gassi gingen, ohne das was passiert ist. 

Wir können jedenfalls heilfroh sein, nicht als Wildschwein geboren zu sein ( vergiß deine blöde Bemerkung, Sascha ), sonst würde uns Hottes Hund permanent in den Hintern beißen. |supergri

Ralf


----------



## Leftie (15. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

.....immer den mit der grössten Schnauze wegkicken,...das hilft ungemein !!!!! Die anderen tragen dir dann das Angelzeug freiwillig zum Auto. Habe aber für Notfälle neben meinem kleinen Fischtöter auch immer den grossen Fischtöter (Basie ) in der Angeltasche. 

Na Gott hat mir Gottseidank auch zwei gute Argumente gegeben...(was nicht heisst das ich es irgendwie rausfordern möchte)

Greetzzzzzzzzz der Leftie


----------



## corny31 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir können jedenfalls heilfroh sein, nicht als Wildschwein geboren zu sein ( vergiß deine blöde Bemerkung, Sascha ), sonst würde uns Hottes Hund permanent in den Hintern beißen. |supergri
> 
> Ralf


 
|sagnix


----------



## Hoock (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hoi Leute !

Ich ging/gehe sehr gerne alleine zum nächlichen Angeln und begleitet werde ich immer von einem meiner Hunde.
Hat sich als sehr nützlich erwiesen, da mir die anwesenheit des Hundes das Gesoxe aller Coleur vom Leib hält. |supergri

 An die mutigen '' Hundeverjager ''

Selten so viel Blödsinn gelesen...|supergri |supergri |supergri

lg.


----------



## Peter Bach (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ist wirklich sehr schade, das dieser Radfahrer von einem Rottweiler gebissen wurde. Aber wie schon gesagt, zu spekulieren warum und wieso das das nun passierte...wäre Unsinnig. Wobei ich allerdings noch erwähnen möchte das Rottweiler keine sogenannten Kampfhunde sind. Der Rottweiler wurde nicht zum Hundekampf gezüchtet. Er ist eher ein guter Wach- und Schutzhund. 

Und was ich auch gerne noch loswerden möchte: Ich muss alle zwei Jahre mit meiner Shiva einen Wesenstest ablegen sowie einmalig eine Sachkundeprüfung ablegen. Ebenso wird alle zwei Jahre meine Zuverlässigkeit überprüft...das heist, es wird überprüft ob ich irgendwie an Gewaltverbrechen, Körperverletzungen, Überfälle, Zuhälterei oder Drogendelikte und dergleichen beteiligt war. Wäre dies der Fall, würde man mir meinen Hund entziehen.
Dies ist für mich alles noch Nachzuvollziehen. Doch würde ich sogar weiter gehen, und von jedem Bürger der sich ein Haustier anschaffen will, eine Sachkundeprüfung verlangen. Es gibt soviele Tierquälereien aus Dummheit, Ignoranz oder einfach aus falsch verstandener Tierliebe...das ich dies nur begrüßen würde. Hoffentlich mache ich mir durch dieses Statement nicht allzu viele Feinde hier im Board ;-)

Was mich aber wirklich tierisch verärgert ist die jährliche Hundesteuer von 600Euro! Aber da ich meinen Hund seit 10 Jahren habe und ihn niemals ins Tierheim stecken könnte, beisse ich wohl oder über in den sauren Apfel und bezahle diese Raubsteuer.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## corny31 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Peter Bach schrieb:


> Und was ich auch gerne noch loswerden möchte: Ich muss alle zwei Jahre mit meiner Shiva einen Wesenstest ablegen sowie einmalig eine Sachkundeprüfung ablegen. Ebenso wird alle zwei Jahre meine Zuverlässigkeit überprüft...das heist, es wird überprüft ob ich irgendwie an Gewaltverbrechen, Körperverletzungen, Überfälle, Zuhälterei oder Drogendelikte und dergleichen beteiligt war. Wäre dies der Fall, würde man mir meinen Hund entziehen.
> Dies ist für mich alles noch Nachzuvollziehen. Doch würde ich sogar weiter gehen, und von jedem Bürger der sich ein Haustier anschaffen will, eine Sachkundeprüfung verlangen. Es gibt soviele Tierquälereien aus Dummheit, Ignoranz oder einfach aus falsch verstandener Tierliebe...das ich dies nur begrüßen würde. Hoffentlich mache ich mir durch dieses Statement nicht allzu viele Feinde hier im Board ;-)
> 
> Was mich aber wirklich tierisch verärgert ist die jährliche Hundesteuer von 600Euro! Aber da ich meinen Hund seit 10 Jahren habe und ihn niemals ins Tierheim stecken könnte, beisse ich wohl oder über in den sauren Apfel und bezahle diese Raubsteuer.


 

#g#6

Feinde?? Also ich bin voll bei Dir!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Peter Bach (16. August 2007)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Freut mich Sascha. In diesem Sinne: #g


----------



## mohfra (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ist ja echt intressant was hier für Berichte 
über die Angst beim Nachangeln zusammen gekommen ist.#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



mohfra schrieb:


> Ist ja echt intressant was hier für Berichte
> über die Angst beim Nachangeln zusammen gekommen ist.#6


 


Da hast Du wohl recht.
Dat übelste wat mir mal passiert ist war dat ne Ratte mir beim Nachtangeln ne Bierflasche umkippte. Da wäre ick bald gestorben, nich vor Angst sondern weil et dat letzte war.:q:q:q

Gruß Mike


----------



## aqauwatch (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

da habt ihr ja nen tred wieder hochgebracht (=


----------



## magic feeder (12. April 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

also direkt angst beim nachtangeln habe ich nicht......es kommt ja auch immer drauf an wo man sich befindet......aber manchmal horche ich schon auf wenn ich ein merkwürdiges geräusch höre.......und meistens sind es doch nur irgendwelche tiere......


----------



## Zander01 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

So ein Gedanken kommt mir garnicht in den Sinn.
Ich überleg mir lieber neue Rig's aus oder Versuche das Fressverhalten der Fische zu verstehen. *g*


----------



## prinz1980 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

....also angst in diesem sinne hab ich auch nicht, hab ja auch immer meinen nicht gerade kleinen hund dabei, aber man hört schon genauer hin wenn geräusche sind, steht außer frage!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. April 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

also beim nachtangeln habe ich vor rein garnichts angst, 
außer vor aliens und geistern...^^


----------



## jtomit (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo an alle,
deiser Beitrag ist nicht übel, beweist er doch wohin viele unsere Jugendlichen geraten sind. Es wird ja in den Medien nicht groß anders gezeigt.
Zurück zum Thema. Wenn möglich fahren auch wir zu zweit zum Nachtangeln da beide von uns gerne mal "eine Stunde" ruhen und der andere aufpasst.
Und ruhen bedeutet das man mich wegtragen kann wenn ich schlafe. 
Aber auch hier an der Saale gibt es einige Stellen vor denen ich Respekt hatte(wegen der Menschen und Tiere drumrum). Doch dann akm alles ganz anders. Schon beim Aussteigen aus dem Auto begrüßten mich zwei, ich muß zugeben schöne Schäferhunde und versuchten gleich meinen Kofferraum nach Freßbaren zu durchsuchen (zum Glück sind immer Frolic dabei). Angeln in der Nähe eines Übungsraums und Saals von Metallica-Freaks ist schon eine ganz schöne Herausforderung wenn man diese Musik nicht gewöhnt ist. Na gut Die Hunde hatte ich bestochen mal sehen wie sich die Rocker verhalten. Ran ans Wasser, Montagen raus, Stuhl parat gestellt und die Natur genossen. Es raschelt im Gebüsch und heraus kamen fünf Kerle in Lederklamotten und Bier in der Hand. Oh Oh. Denkst Du. Es war eine schöne Unterhaltung mit Freibier, ja man wollte es kaum glauben, einer dieser Typen Angelte sogar selbst.
Und jetzt wird man ab un an halt von diesen Typen amWasser besucht um einen kleinen Plausch zu machen. Dazu könnte ich noch ein paar Episoden erzählen.
Ich muß allerdings auch zugestehen das Geräusche in der Nacht immer ein´klein wenig Angst verursachen, doch meisten ist es irgendein Tier was im Gebüsch rumraschelt. Ob eine Amsel im Laub, ein Nutria am Ufer oder eine Ratte vor deine Füssen. Fast immer ist es nicht was uns dazu verleiten muß Angst zu haben. Abert eine Meute angetrunkener Jugendlicher in der pupertären Phase..... na ja ich weiß nicht ob das alleine so ohne ist. In diesem Sinne Tomi


----------



## Hai2 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich hatte auch nie wirklich große Angst vor dem Angeln in der Nacht oder Dämmerung. Wir sind auch immer zu zweit unterwegs, aber auch nur weil es lustiger ist und wie beschrieben einer dann immer mal ein Auge zu machen kann. Zudem muss man sagen dass unsere Gewässer eigentlich abgelegen liegen und Privatgelände sind. Die Geschichte eines Vereinskollegen, mit dem wir des häufigeren mal auf Raubfisch los waren, machte mich jedoch etwas stutzig. 

Er hatte in der Dämmerung noch eine kleine Runde mit der Spinnrute um den See gedreht und es war bereits stockfinster als er auf dem Parkplatz ankam. Er stelle die Rute am Auto ab und ging zum 15 Meter entfernten Schlagbaum, der den Parkplatz ( unbefestigt und von Bäumen umgeben) von dem Feldweg trennte, der wiederum zur Straße führt. Schlagbaum hochgestellt, damit er später durchfahren kann und zurück zum Auto. Bei Kopflampenlicht schnell die Rute zusammengesteckt, den Wobbler verstaut und die Sachen ins Auto gelegt. Der ganze Vorgang wird vielleicht 2 Minuten gedauert haben. Naja als er dann auf den Schlagbaum zufuhr, war dieser zu ( er besteht aus Metall und es ist fast unmöglich bei normalen Herablassen keine Geräusche zu verursachen, also muss derjenige, der es gemacht hat Bedacht darauf gelegt haben nicht wahrgenommen zu werden). 

Was macht man in so einer Situation? Es kann natürlich sein, dass jemand aus unserem Verein vorbei gefahren ist und gesehen hat dass der Schlagbaum noch offen ist und diesen dann zu gemacht hat, jedoch hätte man dann wie gesagt etwas hören müssen. Unser Bekannter dem dies passiert ist, ist auch kein Geschichtenerzähler oder ähnliches und selbst wenn dies so nicht war, finde ich die Vorstellung alleine auf nem Parkplatz im Auto zu sitzen, der von Bäumen umgeben ist, von dem man nicht runterkommt, ohne aus dem Auto zu steigen schon ziemlich beängstigend.|bigeyes


Zum Thema Hunde: Meine Stiefschwester wurde am Teich von einem Hund gebissen, sie hat den großen Fehler gemacht und ist im Abstand von 2 Metern hinter dem Tier vorbeigegangen.#q Und es war ein Labrador und kein Kampfhund oder ähnliches. 
Jeder der sich Hunde anschafft, sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein welche Verantwortung er auch anderen Menschen gegenüber auf sich nimmt und er sollte bedenken, dass er den Hund kennt und besser einschätzen kann, als "Fremde" es können. Das ist meine Meinung und soll kein Angriff gegen Hundebesitzer sein, ich weiß dass der Großteil vorbildlich handelt, aber auch hier sind es wieder ein paar schwarze Schafe, die das Gesamtbild verunreinigen.

Gruß und Petri, Marc


----------



## Dissection2k (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Hai2 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hunde: Meine Stiefschwester wurde am Teich von einem Hund gebissen, sie hat den großen Fehler gemacht und ist im Abstand von 2 Metern hinter dem Tier vorbeigegangen.#q Und es war ein Labrador und kein Kampfhund oder ähnliches.
> Jeder der sich Hunde anschafft, sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein welche Verantwortung er auch anderen Menschen gegenüber auf sich nimmt und er sollte bedenken, dass er den Hund kennt und besser einschätzen kann, als "Fremde" es können. Das ist meine Meinung und soll kein Angriff gegen Hundebesitzer sein, ich weiß dass der Großteil vorbildlich handelt, aber auch hier sind es wieder ein paar schwarze Schafe, die das Gesamtbild verunreinigen.
> 
> Gruß und Petri, Marc



Ich habe da so meine Erfahrungen mit Hunden und muss Dir Recht geben. 

Meine Großmutter wollte mit mir - ich war zwischen sechs und acht Jahren alt - einen Ausflug in eine nahe gelegene Parkanlage mit einigen Spielplätzen unternehmen.

Auf eben einem solchen wurde ich dann von einem großen Rottweiler angefallen und es blieb nicht bei den üblichen, kleineren Bisswunden. Der Hund packte mich, verbiss sich und schleuderte mich dann herum. 

Das Resultat war, dass ich knapp überlebte, zehn Wochen im Krankenhaus verbringen, monatelang auf dem Bauch schlafen  und mich einer jahrelangen Behandlung unterziehen musste. Von den jahrelangen Schmerzen müssen wir gar nicht reden. Zudem kennzeichnen bis heute sehr große Narben meinen Körper - Gott sei Dank an der Hüfte! Da sieht man das nicht so sehr, bzw. nur im Schwimmbad. Sie schmerzen aber auch heute noch manchmal - Insbesondere, wenn das Wetter um schwingt.

Man könnte jetzt meinen, dass ich dadurch ein Trauma erlitten und eine Aversion gegen Hunde im Allgemeinen haben sollte - Dem ist aber nicht so. Zum einen liebe ich Hunde, habe bis heute oft Kontakt damit - würde mir sogar selber einen anschaffen, wenn dies nicht mit einer solchen Verantwortung verbunden wäre (Gassi gehen, füttern, bespaßen, etc.) - und zum anderen ist es wie bei Menschen: "Jedes Kind ist das Produkt seiner Erziehung" (ich bin tatsächlich Pädagoge |supergri ). Der damalige Halter des Hundes war ein sozial ziemlich heruntergekommener Mensch: Alkoholabhängig und nicht mehr ganz klar bei Verstand. Dementsprechend ging er auch mit seinem Tier um: Schläge waren laut Gutachten des Gerichts an der Tagesordnung. Da muss so ein Tier ja irre werden! Der Hund wurde umgehend eingeschläfert, da die zur Hilfe gerufenen Ordnungshüter das Tier nicht bändigen konnten und auch ein Tierarzt nicht Herr der Lage werden konnte.

Nachdem der Halter zu einer saftigen Geldstrafe (+ Schmerzensgeld) verurteilt wurde, legte er sich übrigens wieder einen Hund zu, welchen er offensichtlich genauso behandelte, wie den ersten. Resultat: Das Tier hat sich irgendwann gewehrt und ihn wohl böse erwischt - Haben mir meine Eltern irgendwann mal erzählt. Tja, irgendwann rächt sich alles :g

Heute, nach all den vielen Jahren, blickte ich auf die Sache zurück und sehe die Sache objektiv: Alle Hundehalter gleichermaßen für die Fehler einzelner zu bestrafen, halte ich für alles andere als legitim. Hunde zu halten und insbesondere jene, welche einem Menschen wirklich gefährlich werden können, ist wie Autofahren: Ein verantwortungsbewusster Umgang ist hier die absolute Voraussetzung, da ansonsten andere Menschen großen Schaden nehmen können.

Ich hatte damals wirklich immenses Glück und freue mich, die Sache überlebt zu haben.

(Wer das jetzt für einen dummen Scherz hält, darf sich gewiss sein, dass jedes Wort wahr ist...)


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe selten einen so sachlichen und den Kern des Problems in aller Kürze treffend beschreibenden Beitrag zu diesem Thema gelesen.
Meinen besonderen Respekt dafür, dass Du als betroffener die Sache noch so sehen kannst.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Dissection,Ich kann mich da Ralle nur anschließen und finde es erstaunlich,das du trotz dieser Erfahrung,noch ein entspanntes Verhältnis zu Hunden haben kannst.
Da hab ich im Gegensatz zu dir ein durchaus schlechteres Verhältnis zu Hunden und
vor allem deren oft selbstherrlichen Haltern habe.
Ich möchte nicht so einige von denen nachts am Wasser antreffen,vor allem da es
sich häufig um recht Charakterschwache Menschen handelt,die sich gern mit möglichst
großen oder gefährlichen Hunden ausrüsten,um ihre Umwelt zu beeindrucken oder einfach auch nur Angst verbreiten wollen.

Taxidermist


----------



## marlin2304 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mein Freund war vor einem Jahr beim Aalansitz in mitten einer Stadt mit 80000 Einwohner
überfallen worden. Seine ganzen Angelsachen sind ihm geklaut worden, hatte ein blaues Auge und Rippenbrellung.
Er hat uns gleich per Handy benachrichtigt, wir sind dann schnell angerückt, aber leider waren die schon über alle Berge.
Vorher hätten wir nie gedacht, daß einem von uns so etwas zustoßen würde.
Habe trotzdem keine angst beim Nachtansitz.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Junge,Junge, sind ja einige Stories seit meinem letzten Besuch aufgelaufen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zum Nachtangeln gehn wir sowieso nur zu zweit, schon aus Gründen der Sicherheit. Wie schnell ist man in ein Nutrialoch getreten,bricht sich die Haxen und das Telefon steckt 20m weiter im Zelt. Bis dich jemand findet...


----------



## sven_p (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also ich hab in der Erntezeit immer sehr viel schiß vor den Bauern. 
Da unsere Au durch Moorgebiet fließt wo halt nur Acker sind, müssen wir uns unumgänglich auf dem Feld aufbauen.
So viel Schiß habe ich deswegen weil die Bauern hier oft schon im Halbdunkeln morgens mit dem Mähdrescher aufs Feld fahren.
Wir wurden bisher zwar nur von Trekkern überrascht, ich möchte aber trotzdem nicht von einem sich nähernden Mähdrescher geweckt werden.
Wer weiß ob der dich im Halbschlaf so früh morgens überhaupt bemerkt.

Aber beim Nachtangeln direkt, habe ich so nicht viel Angst, obwohl ich besonders beim Brandungsangeln schon viele unheimliche Dinge erlebt habe.
An besonders frequentierten Gebiten gehe ich sowieso nie alleine angeln, dafür passiert mir hier viel zu viel .


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

letztes Wochenende als ich Nachts auf der Liege um 1.45Uhr kurz wach wurde, hatten hinter meinem Zelt auch Äste geknackt und dann hatte ich mir auch gedacht, na in 2 Stunden wird es gottseidank wieder hell|uhoh:.
Nächten Tag bin ich mit Schlauchboot auf eine kleine Insel gepaddelt, auf dem nachts kein wildes Tier mir einen Schrecken einjagen könnte... ausser Ratten und Mäuse:vik:


----------



## Aalhunter33 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

...wollte mal anmerken,dass ich beim nachtangeln überhaupt nicht schlafe,denn nur die harten komm* in garten.|schlafen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> ...wollte mal anmerken,dass ich beim nachtangeln überhaupt nicht schlafe,denn nur die harten komm* in garten.|schlafen


 
na aber wenn Du mit selbshakmethode und elektronoischen Bissanzeigern auf Karpfen angeln würdest, dann glaub ich schon|wavey:


----------



## esox hunter ef (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

meine rede,wenn man schon nachts angelt sollte man wach sein!
finde wenn man nachts einen biss hat ist es doppelt so spannend wenn man wach ist,als wenn man frühs mitbekommt das was dran war!!!
grüße und petri


----------



## FrankWoerner (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich war mal mir nem angelkumpel nachtangeln an einem kleinem schnuckeligen see mit vielen dicken karpfen. und ich muß euch sagen ich habe eigendlich vor niemanden angst höchstens ein bischen respekt|supergri. auf jeden fall fragt uns abends kurz vor der dämmerung ein netter angler ob er sich denn dort drüben hinsetztn darf so ca, 10 meter weiter. er wolle auch nachtfischen. wir hatten nix dagegen und fanden ihn ganz sympatisch und nett. war dann auch ein richtig toller abend bis um ca 23.00 Uhr. da fingen dann plötzlich an unseren futterplätzen irgendetwas einzuschlagen. dauerte eine ganze weile bis wir 3 drauf kamen das in der Seekurve besoffene  ich weiß nicht genau welcher Nationalität saßen und mit ihren Angeln und 100 gr bleien ein Zielwerfen veranstalteten auf unsere Futterplätze und Knicklichtposen. auf jeden fall ließen wir ein gewaltigen Schrei raus und einen saftigen Fluch hinterher und beendet war der spuk. wenigstens kurz, so 3-4 Minuten lang. dann kamen die lieben netten besoffenen angler mit stöcken und messern aus dem unterholz an unseren angelplatz. ich habe glaub in 2 millisekunden überlegt wem ich noch was schulde falls es jetzt zu ende sein sollte man man man war das ein adrenalin schub und die meinten es tot ernst. unser glück war das unser mitangler der vorhin dazu kam seinen Schäferhund mit Schutzhundprüfung dabei hatte. man man ohne den würde ich glaub die story hier nicht schreiben. der hat sich auf ein kommando von seinem herrchen zwischen uns und den besoffskis gestellt und seine beisserchen gezeigt. und der hund nahm die sache genau so ernst wie die affen die uns ans leder wollten. naja bei 6 von denen hat es gefruchtet nur einer ließ sich von dem hund nicht beeindrucken und meinte er muß noch ein schritt tun. tja sein fehler der hund hat ihm in die hand gebissen wo er das messer hielt. nach dem das messer weg war ließ der hund ab von ihm und die verpissten sich auf nimmer wieder sehen und wir 10 minuten später auch wer weiß schon wieviel brüder die haben mit schießgewehr ....

 das muß ich mir nicht nochmal geben.


----------



## Sargblei (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Jau bei manchen Kollegen hab ich auch immer kein gutes Gefühl.
Aber wenn , hab ich auch immer meinen "Schatten" ( der auf meinem Avatar ) dabei.Er lässt nichtmal tagsüber jemand fremdes an den Angelkasten.
Von daher ..... don`t mess with a Pit Bull ..... #c


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo zusammen


das Problem Angst beim Nachtangeln kenne ich mittlerweile sehr gut. Und da ich in meiner Vergangenheit zusammen geschlagen worden bin treffe ich einige Schutzvorrichtungen.
Ich gehe eigentlich immer an der gleiche Stelle zum Nachtangeln der Angelplatz liegt zwischen zwei Seen zwischen den 2 Seen liegt ein Damm ungefähr 5Meter breit. In der Mitte vom Damm stelle ich mein Schirmzelt auf zehn Meter links und zehn Meter rechts vom Zelt stelle ich zwei Bewegungsmelder mit Gong auf.
So höre ich es wenn sich jemand zu meinem Zelt nähert.Und dann stelle ich noch mal zwei Bewegungsmelder mit Gong
3meter rechts und links vom Schirmzelt auf.
Des Weiteren habe ich mein Handy in einer Wasserdichten Platik Tüte in der Brusttasche meiner Latzhose.
Das Messer führe ich stehts am Leib.

So fühle ich mich sicher. Aber zu zweit ist es trotzdem besser.


Gruß

spaghettifresser1


----------



## Wolfsburger (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich ,14 Jahre bin gerade jetzt in den Sommerferien auch mal mit nem Kumpel in der Nacht angeln gewesen.
An Forellenseen ist immer alles schön ruig.
Aber letzens am Vereingewesser( wird auch als Badesee genutzt) kamen um halb 3 morgens noch ich schätze mal 3junge erwachsene, 1 frau 2 männer die noch nackig baden gingen.
Zuerst hatten wir auch ein bissel schiss, man weiß ja nie aba ich bin mir auch nicht sehr sicher ob sie uns bemerkt haben, zumindest haben wir in der Nacht nichts mehr gefangen :r


----------



## flexxxone (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mein lieber Scholli...

hier sind ja Stories dabei |bigeyes da kann einem ja Angst und Bange werden!

Ich hatte bisher noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen, zumindest keine die mein Leib und Leben bedrohten.

Eher andersrum, ich hab mal ne Gruppe besoffener Abiturienten zusammengeschi**en, da sie permanent Flaschen und anderen Mist in den See gepfeffert haben.
Den einen hätte ich fast seinen Flaschen hinterher geschickt... da war dann auch Ruhe 

Das mit der Wahrnehmung ist auch komisch bei mir.
Wenn ich mal einnicke und es gibt 'nen Biss, dann hör ich die Rolle schon klicken bevor der Pieper weiß was los ist |kopfkrat
Aber die fünf Wecker, daheim, unter der Woche, wenn ich aufstehen muss um in die Arbeit zu gehen, die hör ich nich! #d

Also passt alle schön auf Euch auf und lasst den Ansitz nicht zu 'nem Survivaltrip ausarten.

Petri!
flexxx


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal einnicke und es gibt 'nen Biss, dann hör ich die Rolle schon klicken bevor der Pieper weiß was los ist |kopfkrat
> Aber die fünf Wecker, daheim, unter der Woche, wenn ich aufstehen muss um in die Arbeit zu gehen, die hör ich nich! #d



Völlig normal. Das nennt man selektive Wahrnehmung. :q


----------



## Volkov (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

flasche wein öffnen, kopfhörer auf, musik an und man fühlt sich nach einiger zeit fast so behaglich wie im eigenen wohnzimmer 

desweiteren bin ich mal zum nachtangeln auf eine kleine openair tranceparty an die elbe gefahren, ist doch auch nett wenn man mit der musik was anfangen kann und man ist wirklich nie alleine, weil die abstrusesten typen und mädels ankommen und einem wirre storys erzählen. hab zwar nichts gefangen, aber das war meine bisher lustigste angelsession, ganz nüchtern bin ich auch nicht nach haus gekommen :vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nee, Schiss beim Nachtangeln habe ich nicht, obwohl ich stets alleine im Wald angele.
Ich habe nur Bedenken, dass mich mal ein alter nachtblinder, seniler Jäger mit Wild verwechselt|uhoh:, aber sonst fürchte ich nichts u. niemanden.
Da man nachts alleine im Wald, Gras wachsen hört u. ich immer wach bin, kann mir eh keiner auf die Pelle rücken, ohne dass ich es merke u. wer mir an die Wäsche wollte, der müsste schon mindestens ne richtige Schusswaffe dabei haben, um mir gefährlich werden zu können.:g Ne Horde besoffener Jugendlicher oder irgendwelche Spinner würden recht schnell kapieren, dass mit mir nicht gut Kirschen essen ist. :qUnfälle befürchte ich auch keine, weil ich nachts u. alleine, nochmal besser aufpasse als tagsüber und mein Handy mit Empfang, steckt stets griffbereit in meiner Beintasche.
Bis jetzt bin ich außer Wildschweinen, auch noch niemandem bei Nacht begegnet und wenn man sich bei Zeiten lautstark bemerkbar macht, machen die auch die Biege, ehe sie sich in die Enge gedrängt fühlen.


----------



## flitzpfeife (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Auch ich hatte da so ein Erlebnis, ich saß mit meinem Angelspezi an einem Weiher, da widerum auf einer kleinen Insel die nur durch einen schmalen Weg mit dem "Festland" verbunden ist. Dieser Weg ist noch sehr stark mit Büschen zugewuchert. Wir wollten bis zum Einbruch, bzw. bis zum letzten Restlicht dort bleiben, denn wir hatten keine Nachtausrüstung dabei, also keinerlei Lichquelle. Kurz bevor wir zusammenräumen wollten, was jedem Angler ja schwer fällt, saßen wir auf unseren Klappstühlen und da hörte ich aus dem Busch auf dem schmalen Weg ein Knurren wie von einem Hund, ich dachte ich spinne, weit draussen in der Pampa, kein Haus nichts um uns herum, da ich glaubte zu spinnen, schaute ich nach links zu meinem Kumpel und der schaute auch zu dem Busch, da war mir klar er hat es auch gehört, oh verdammt! Da ich dem Busch am nächsten saß, nahm ich meinen Stuhl und setzte mich links neben meinen Kumpel mit der Bemerkung: "wenn da was Hunger hat soll es dich zuerst fressen". Das nennt man Freundschaft gell? Letztendlich wäre unser einziger Rückweg durch diesen Busch gegangen. Als wir noch überlegten was wir tun, kam wieder dieses Knurren. Beide die Hose voll, blieben wir sitzen und warteten bis die Sonne aufging. Wir sahen die ganze Nacht nichts und hörten auch nichts mehr. Wir wissen nicht was es war, aber seither bin ich vorsichtig und schon gar nicht mehr allein beim Nachtangeln!


----------



## Doc Plato (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Das war bestimmt ein Wehrdackel!


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

|muahah:


----------



## Fabi_ (27. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

wenn ich nachtangeln geh dann nehm ich immer nen pferfferspray un ne softair mit ;-D nur für alle fälle


----------



## Meinereiners (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich war dieses Jahr im Mai a paar Tage mit Freunden zelten und da einer von denen das Fischrecht im nahen Fließgewässer hat haben wir auch geangelt.
In einer Nacht stand ich grade mit da Angel in da Hand am Ufer, da es a bissl gezupft hatte und a Kumpel saß hinter mir, als es plötzlich rechts neben mir laut geraschelt hat und gleich drauf (ca. nen halben Meter vor meinen Füßen) sauste was Großes, Schwarzes vorbei.
Auf Nachfrage was das war meinte mein Kunpel, dass es da ortsansässige Biber war.
War scho a Brocken, richtig erschrocken bin ich zwar nicht aber dumm gschaut hab ich alle mal, war aber im Dunkeln für niemanden zu sehen :m


----------



## hamburger67 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Da gibt es nur eins,bleibt zu Hause wenn Ihr Angst habt#h


----------



## Tino (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich kenne auch keine Angst beim Nachtangeln.Die Geräusche sind mir wurscht,ich schlaf ja nachts sowieso beim Karpfenangeln.

Ich war dieses Jahr 5 Tage und 4 Nächte an einem kleinen See zum Karpfenangeln.Ich war die ganze Zeit nachts alleine und ich hab überhaupt keine Angst gehabt.
Warum auch ,da hab ich mehr Angst im heutigen Strassenverkehr.
Da tummeln sich genug Idioten.


----------



## daci7 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Tino schrieb:


> Warum auch ,da hab ich mehr Angst im heutigen Strassenverkehr.
> Da tummeln sich genug Idioten.


 
allerdings!
wenn ich schon beim angeln nicht entspannen könnte ...

bis jetz ist immer alles gut gegangen, auch mit besoffenen jugendlichen (denen ich bis jetz fast immer nen bier abschwatzen konnte), agressiven landwirten (der mich wohl mit den besoffenen jugendlichen verwechselt hat), handzahmen füchsen und vielem mehr.

allerdings hat man schon ein wenig schiss andere angler bei nacht anzspechen wenn man das hier so liest 

grüße, david


----------



## Borg (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mmh, also ich habe auch keine Angst beim Nachtangeln. Wieso auch? Ist in meinen Augen nicht gefährlicher, als am Tag (ob ich nachts oder tagsüber dumm von irgendwelchen Honks angelabert werde ist relativ wurscht, denn das Ergebnis ist das Gleiche). Habe allerdings den Vorteil, dass aufgrund meiner äusseren Erscheinung die Menschen meistens mehr Angst vor mir haben (1,95 m gross, 130 kg schwer, Glatze, tätowiert.. |supergri)....nein, ich bin kein Skinhead!)! Unser Vereinssee ist ummauert und ohne Schlüssel kommt man nur mit relativ hohem Aufwand unbemerkt da rein. Da ist man im Regelfall auch nicht alleine, weil da immer welche Nachtangeln. Weiterhin bin ich in diversen Nah- und Fernkampftechniken ausgebildet und ausserdem habe ich immer meinen Hund dabei...also alles easy! Selbst am Rhein, wenn da mal ein paar besoffene Russen vorbeikommen....wenn mein Hund anfängt zu knurren, ist dann meistens Ruhe und oftmals sitzt man nachher sogar zusammen und zischt ein Bierchen. Also ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme, die mir Angst bereiten müssten. Selbst als mal abends am Rhein ein herrenloser Hund plötzlich aggressiv bellend auf mich zulief, hat das mein Hund für mich geregelt .

Bei mir gilt der Grundsatz: Tust Du mir nichts, tue ich Dir auch nichts. Hat bisher auch immer bestens funktioniert.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Benson (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hi,

hat dein Hund auch ne Glatze und ist tätowiert?:q

So einen ummauerten See stelle ich mir auch nicht so toll vor, da weiß man wie sich unsere noch nicht allzu alten Mitbürger gefühlt haben:m

Spaß beiseite, dein Äußeres mag sehr vorteilhaft sein, denke vor mir und vielen anderen hat niemand so schnell Angst, auch habe ich keinen Hund sondern nur nachts ein paar Köderfische dabei.

Aber es geht auch nicht darum Angst zu erzeugen oder zu haben. Ich möchte nachts einfach die Natur genießen und meine Ruhe haben, mit dem Angelkumpel vielleicht noch ein Bierchen trinken. Bei uns auf dem Land ist das zum Glück kein Problem. Ich war aber auch schon an anderen Stellen da kamen ständig Leute vorbei, auch Besoffene die ganz schön nerven können. Die Konsequenz ist einfach, dass ich da nicht mehr hinfahre, weil das einfach alles andere als entspannend ist. Ich denke auch nicht, dass es mich beruhigen würde wenn ich Pfefferspray oder irgendwas anderes(ein Messer hat ja jeder Angler dabei) dabei habe. Im Gegenteil, vermutlich steigert das nur das Aggressionspotential des Gegenübers. 
Ich sage es mal so, wer ständig ins Bienennest fast wird auch irgendwann mal gestochen, wer sich davon fern hält, hat damit auch keine Probleme.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Lorenz (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hi




Tino schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr 5 Tage und 4 Nächte an einem kleinen See zum Karpfenangeln.Ich war die ganze Zeit nachts alleine und ich hab überhaupt keine Angst gehabt.


Ich war 4 Wochen alleine am Doubs und hatte sogar das passende Buch dabei :vik:
Die Blutlinie von Cody McFadyen 

Ein paar Nächte war ich auch alleine am Neckar (und am anderen Ufer haben da wohl zwei Kerle randaliert),sind dann aber abgezogen als ich hingeleuchtet habe...


Einmal habe ich aber schon ein ungutes Gefühl gehabt.Das war an einer Stelle an der das Wild gut ans Wasser kommt,an den anderen Stellen waren Steilhänge und es war ein Maisfeld mit Wildwegen hinterm Angelplatz.Gegen Abend hats da dann auch angefangen zu rascheln und ich hab nurnoch auf das Grunzen gewarten 
Ungute Gefühle habe ich eher da wo man gut hinkommt,z.B. von der Straße aus gesehen wird.Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen,dass ich praktisch nie ein Zelt/Brolly dabei habe.



@flexxx
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als von einer kreischenden Bremse geweckt zu werden :g


----------



## Matt Hayes (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also ich will ja nix sagen,aber in Deutschland gibt's nicht mal Wölfe.|supergri

Als ich bei einem nächtlichen Ansitz in Amerika-Urlaub im Nationalpark saß, ist uns doch tatsächlich ein neugieriger Bär auf den Steg gelaufen, ich schwöre es:q
Ich werd' das nie vergessen,wie er seinem Jungen nachgelaufen und dierket auf den Steg spaziert ist.

Ich hatte die Hosen schon ganz schön voll,aber zum Glück hat sich das Junge aus dem STaub gemacht sobald wir hingeleuchtet haben und die Mutter ist hinterher...puuhh

MfG


----------



## strawinski (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mensch, habt ihr alle die Hosen voll....was sollen nur dir Urmenschen von Euch denken. Kauft euch einfach einen Elektroschocker 750 tsd volt als Stock und hängt euch den um. Und wenn was böses kommt ob hund oder mensch, dann lasst es einmal blitzen und krachen....kostet ein hunni un es wirkt wunder. ehrlich ist die beste verteidigung für den den ein wenig unsicher ist und man kann noch prima damit prügeln....ah ja, auch ein wildschwein fällt damit um.


----------



## Kingfish67 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also wenn ich mit meinem Panzer zum Nachtangeln ans Ufer roll, meinen Angelplatz weiträumig vermint hab und die Selbstschussanlagen in Stellung gebracht hab, fühl ich mich auch relativ sicher. Aber schlafen würd ich trotzdem nicht - ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde!!! 

Mal im Ernst: Die Gefahr auf irgendwelche besoffene Spinner zu treffen ist wohl am Wochenende in der Stadt um einiges grösser als mitten in der Nacht irgendwo in der Pampa.
Und trotzdem hab ich noch nie Probleme wenn ich mal am Wochenende unterwegs bin.

Ein wenig Diplomatie wirkt manchmal Wunder. Vielleicht nicht immer gleich das Filetiermesser zücken...


----------



## Xarzax (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Kingfish67 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit meinem Panzer zum Nachtangeln ans Ufer roll, meinen Angelplatz weiträumig vermint hab und die Selbstschussanlagen in Stellung gebracht hab, fühl ich mich auch relativ sicher. Aber schlafen würd ich trotzdem nicht - ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde!!!



Ich will dich jetzt ja nicht verängstigen, aber was machst du gegen eine fliegende Bedrohung ...?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. September 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Xarzax schrieb:


> Ich will dich jetzt ja nicht verängstigen, aber was machst du gegen eine fliegende Bedrohung ...?



Da hilft manchmal noch Autan.:vik:


----------



## JimiG (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wieso Angst beim Nachtangeln. Man ist doch niemals allein am Wasser. Da sind genug Ratten, Mäuse und anderes Getier um einen herum. Die einzigen Viecher vor denen ich wirklich absolut Respekt habe sind Wildschweine. Denn ich saß schon einmal alleine in einer schönen flachen Bucht, die ringsherum mit Schilf zugewachsen war. So das nur ein schmaler Pfad durch das Schilf zur Angelstelle führte. So saß ich dort dann allein und still, als plötzlich ein lautes rennen und Quieken einsetzte. Da brach doch tatsächlich dicht neben mir eine Rotte Wildschweine durch das Schilf und ging mal eben schnell suhlen und baden. Der geschätzte Abstand betrug so ca. 10 m. Der gefühlte  10 cm. 
Da ging mir der A... aber wirklich auf Grundeis. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sah, war ruhig sitzen zu bleiben und abzuwarten. Nach ungefähr 10 Minuten zogen sich die Herrschaften dann zurück und ich konnte aufatmen.(dachte ich jedenfalls) Ich wollte gerade meine Angel rausholen um sie zu kontrollieren. Da gabs ein kurzes Grunzen und ein riesen Lärm im Schilf. Ich wäre am liebsten ins Wasser gesprungen vor Angst aber die Viecher rannten vor mir weg und somit konnte ich mir das ersparen.  Ich habe dann dort bis zum Morgen geangelt und bin dann nach Haus gefahren. (Ausbeute 3 schöne Aale) 

Seit dieser Nacht habe ich immer eine kleine Petroleumleuchte dabei, welche ich wenn es dunkel ist anmache und die mir seitdem solche Begegnungen erspart hat. (vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch bloß ein)
Dabei muss ich aber noch anmerken, daß ich vor den menschlichen Schweinen aber mehr Angst gehabt hätte.


----------



## vlsk (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hahaha was für Geschichten. Aus diesen Gründen gehe ich nachts nur vom Boot aus angeln.


----------



## Elster1968 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst nicht, eher ein mulmiges Gefühl, dank der hellhörigen Wahrnehmung nachts.

In jungen Jahren war ich meist mit einen Freund nachts angeln, weiß noch heute wie wir uns damals fast eingemacht haben, Nebel war aufgezogen und den Geräuschen nach kam da aus den Nebel was auf uns zu, niemand sich getraut nachzuschauen bis dann die Vorderpartie einer Kuh fast vor uns stand^
irgendwie war uns entfallen das wir auf einer Viehwiese campierten 

zum Thema, großes Messer oder andere Waffenartige Gegenstände...
uns hatten damals aus unseren Freundeskreis nachts einige besuchen wollen, zum Glück wussten die nicht genau wo unsere Angelstelle lag und uns nicht gefunden.
am Nächsten Tag erzählten sie das sie mit 2 Kartoffelsäcke bewaffnet uns in diese Stecken wollten, naja jux unter Freunden^
als ich denen dann erzählte das wir gerade nachts nie ohne langen Messer bewaffnet Angeln fahren wurde ihnen bewusst das das Späßchen wirklich hätte mies ausgehen können.
seitdem hab ich nur noch mein normales Taschenmesser mit und anhand meiner Angelausrüstung eh jede Menge was in der Not als Waffe dienen könnte.


----------



## Andy 62 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst nicht direkt aber manche Gräusche sind doch etwas unheimlich!
Gehe oft alleine Nachts zum Angeln,bei uns in der Gegend ist eigentlich noch nichts von dem was ich hier gelesen habe passiert.
Eine Geschichte habe ich aber auch wo ich Herzrasen hatte:
Sitze schön am Wasser die Ruten gerade mal wieder kontrolliert denke ich da war doch eben ein Schatten neben deinem Auto,also Taschenlampe an einmal ums Auto und das Umfeld abgeleuchtet,nichts zu entdecken,denke so bei mir hast wohl schon Hallus,Taschenlampe aus und wieder im Stuhl platz genommen,drehe mich nach links schauen mich zwei große Augen an,ein Rottweiler! Ich habe mich nicht mehr bewegt und gehofft er beißt mir jetzt nicht den Kopf ab,so saß ich minuten lang regungslos da und der Hund auch,dann habe ich allen Mut zusammen genommen und das Komando sitz gesagt und siehe da er er machte es,es stellte sich raus er wollte nur spielen,das blöde war er sprang jedem Wurf meiner Rute hinterher,ich mußte das Angeln einstellen, bis nach einer dreiviertel Stunde jemand nach ihm rief! Der Schrecken saß mir noch ne Stunde später in den Gliedern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlie (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich war zwar nicht angeln, habe aber dennoch eine Angstgeschichte nachts am Teich.
Wir haben unsere Hochzeitsreise nach Kanada vor 10 Jahren gemacht. Wir sind von Vancouver in die Rockies gefahren und haben die erste Nacht mutterseelenallein unser Zelt an einem See aufgeschlagen. Nachts knackte und knirschte es von allen Seiten. Um Mitternacht setzte das Geheule von Kojoten oder Wölfen ein. Dazwischen menschliche Schreie. Ich dachte ich bin mitten in Blairwitch Project. Ich hatte sowas von die Hosen voll.
Die Schreie stellten sich morgens als die Rufe des Eistauchers heraus und alles war gut. Nach einer Woche sind wir dann zum Übernachten auf einen Campground gefahren. Als wir abends unsere Steaks auf den Grill gehauen haben, kam ein Ranger an.
Auf dem Ground wären 2 Grizzlies unterwegs und er gab uns ein ´Merkblatt zum Thema Bären: ich zitiere: sollten sie von einem Grizzly angriffen werden, legen sie sich flach auf den Boden, schützen sie ihren Kopf, sollte der Angriff nach 2 Minuten nicht nachlassen, ziehen sie es in Erwägung sich zu wehren.

Schönen Dank.

Außerdem sagte er uns, dass vor 3 Tagen eine Joggerin von einem Puma getötet wurde, na prima. Mit einem Schlagstock in der Hand grübelte ich die ganze NAcht, ob es besser wäre von einem Grizzly zum Abendbrot oder von einem Puma zum Frühstück vertilgt zu werden und ob unser junges Glück hier enden sollte. Da wir auf dem Camp Ground alleine waren, bin ich nachts zum pinkeln nicht bis zum nächsten WC sondern gleich vor der Tür.

Was soll ich sagen, ich konnte die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen.
Morgends rüttelt es auf einmal am Zelt, ich gehe in Abwehrhaltung, aber es war wieder der Ranger. Auf dem Ground wären nun 4 Grizzlies und wir solten sofort abbauen und uns aus dem Staub machen.

Wir haben das Zelt quasi ohne es abzubauen in unseren Ford Explorer geworfen und sind verduftet.

Einen Grizzly haben wir bei der Abfahrt noch aus ca. 400 Meter gesehen und fotografiert. 

Das war so ziehmlich das spannendste was ich nachts an einem See erlebt habe.

Schön war noch 2 Tage später, als morgends ein Bighorn Sheep vor unserem Zelt lag.

:m


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



vlsk schrieb:


> Hahaha was für Geschichten. Aus diesen Gründen gehe ich nachts nur vom Boot aus angeln.


 

Bis neben deinem Boot was menschliches hochkommt!!!!


----------



## vlsk (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



strawinski schrieb:


> Bis neben deinem Boot was menschliches hochkommt!!!!



Haha und dann?


----------



## TBerbo (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Da macht das lesen spaß...


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

naja, so abwegig ist das nicht. bei uns im see lagso ne wasserleiche. wennich überleg im boot beim nachtansitz, denkst nen schönen waller gedrillt, hochgepumpt und da hängt ne mutti dran oder dein nachbar, schon grün?????....
also ich weiß nicht, so im licht de kopflampe...mach mal den drilling raus.....#q|muahah:|abgelehn


----------



## Rotauge28 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Heilige Maria Mutter Gottes

"Ich hab da mal gehört"...........   "Als die da saßen hatte ich schon ein mulmiges Gefühl"................  "Als es da geraschelt hat"..............

Männer von 1, 80 m Größe und Arme wie ein Eisenschmied heulen hier rum wie kleine Kinder.   Das ist ja zum schreien.

Wer schon mal eine schlechte Erfahrung beim Nachtangeln gemacht hat, darf natürlich skeptisch sein. Allerdings dürfte sich die Zahl derer auf weniger als 1 % belaufen.

Dem Rest empfehle ich weniger Sensations - Nachrichten. Dazu gehören auch "Mir hat mal einer erzählt" ...........

Macht ihr euch eigentlich auch Sorgen wenn ihr Auto fahrt. ICH habe da nämlich mal gehört, dass dies machtig gefährlich sein soll.


Und der letzte Aufreger, welchen ich unseren konservativen Schreibern im Forum widme, bezieht sich auf diese ganze "Osteuropa" Diskussion".
Mal davon abgesehen, dass es ein Problem zu geben scheint, was das Verständiss über Umweltschutz betrifft, halte ich dieses Kneipengeschwätz vom gefährlichen Osteuropäer sowas von überflüssig. 

Ich treffe fast täglich, und das nun seit 15 Jahren, russische Staatsbürger an unserem Gewässer und diese meist in Gruppen von mehr als 15 Personen. Alles was mir bis dato aufgefallen ist, wäre ihre kulturelle Eigenart mit vielen Verwandten zu angeln, Wodka zu trinken und mir zu zeigen wie man eine Fischsuppe kocht.

Ach ja, da soll es auch unter 10 000 Osteuropäern mal einen Schläger geben. 
Wer dies gerne überbewertet - davon scheint es ja einige zu geben - und wer zudem bereit ist seine Meinung zu relativieren, dem empfehle ich Angelvereine aus dem Kölner und Münsteraner Land.


----------



## wasser-ralf (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hey Rotauge, was hast Du denn für ein Problem? Hat heute Dein Morgenkaffe nicht geschmeckt?
Lass doch die Leute hier von Ihren Ängsten und Erlebnissen labern|bla: und gern auch mal etwas Angellatein spinnen. Das sollte man nicht so verbissen nehmen|rolleyes.
Bleib einfach entspannt dabei.

LG


----------



## olaf70 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@strawinski
Aber bevor du den Haken losmachst, nachgucken ob noch Kleingeld in den Taschen ist.


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



olaf70 schrieb:


> @strawinski
> Aber bevor du den Haken losmachst, nachgucken ob noch Kleingeld in den Taschen ist.


 
...der war gut |bla:

...und die rolex....falls der Arm noch dran ist.....|bla:


----------



## Rotauge28 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich dachte immer einer SMILE derart  signalisiert Entspannung ???


----------



## Rotauge28 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

_@ Wasser - Ralf

Lass doch die Leute hier von Ihren Ängsten und Erlebnissen labern|bla: und gern auch mal etwas Angellatein spinnen. Das sollte man nicht so verbissen nehmen|rolleyes._

Was glaubst du was es bedeutet, wenn ich schreibe:

"Wer schon mal eine schlechte Erfahrung beim Nachtangeln gemacht hat, darf natürlich skeptisch sein." ???

_Bleib einfach entspannt dabei.

_Dann erklär mir mal, was folgendes Smile - in meinem Text benutzt - zu bedeuten hat   ????



Davon abgesehen mag ich es nicht, wenn über Personengruppen geredet wird, ohne ihnen die Möglichkeit einer Antwort zu geben.

LG[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wieso Angst beim Nachtangeln??

Nirgendwo ist man behüteter als nachts am Busen von Mutter Natur zu verweilen.

Haben diejenigen, die hier von furchteinflößenden nächtlichen Begegnungen der dritten Art an irgendwelchen Gewässern in irgendwelchen Wäldern berichten, auch soviel Angst, wenn sie am Wochenende im Großstadtdschungel nächtens einen bechern gehen? 
Ist weitaus gefährlicher, sind sehr viel mehr wilde und unberechenbare Kreaturen unterwegs!


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer einer SMILE derart  signalisiert Entspannung ???


 
ha mich da verhauen, pardon

bin entspannt wie ne valium


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

man weiß ja nie was im tiefendunklen tannenwald am see so nächtens droht. sind ja nicht immer die menschen oder schweinchen...was ist mit gnomen, kobolden oder der lapricon. sollen ja auch satanisten und entblöser rumrennen.....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



strawinski schrieb:


> man weiß ja nie was im tiefendunklen tannenwald am see so nächtens droht. sind ja nicht immer die menschen oder schweinchen...was ist mit gnomen, kobolden oder der lapricon. sollen ja auch satanisten und entblöser rumrennen.....




Und was glaubste was die Knaben in ihren Foren so schreiben:

"Letzte Woche erst wieder, wir wollten hinten im Wald am See 'ne Jungfrau opfern, kamen da zwei betrunkene Irre in langen Stiefeln mit Stöcken angestolpert, war echt 'n mulmiges Gefühl, keiner weiß so richtig was mit denen los ist, sollen sich da angeblich von toten Fischen ernähren, wir sind dann vorsichtshalber mal abgehauen"!


----------



## Doc Plato (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und was glaubste was die Knaben in ihren Foren so schreiben:
> 
> "Letzte Woche erst wieder, wir wollten hinten im Wald am See 'ne Jungfrau opfern, kamen da zwei betrunkene Irre in langen Stiefeln mit Stöcken angestolpert, war echt 'n mulmiges Gefühl, keiner weiß so richtig was mit denen los ist, sollen sich da angeblich von toten Fischen ernähren, wir sind dann vorsichtshalber mal abgehauen"!




Ach Du warst das.....


----------



## Patrick S. (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich bin immer wieder froh, wenn mein Hund dabei ist, der sofort merkt falls sich mal eine Kreatur anschleichen möchte.

Muss ja nicht gefährlich sein. Angst habe ich nicht, aber ich hasse es erschreckt zu werden...deswegen die lebende Alarmanlage.


----------



## Andal (3. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst kann schon wundersame gruppendynamische Wirkungen erzielen. Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist die Wachausbildung beim Bund. Bis dahin denkt sich keiner was, aber danach sieht jeder hinter jedem Busch den vermeintlichen Unhold.

Gut dass ich für so etwas nicht empfänglich bin. Früher im Sicherheitsdienst und heute als Fernfahrer, der sehr viel des Nachts unterwegs ist und an einsamen Stellen mit Vorliebe übernachtet, weil es eben leise ist, wäre ich wohl berufsunfähig (geworden).

Es wurde ja schon gesagt. Beim Fischen ist es so sicher, wie in Abrahams Wurschtkessel. Viel gefährlicher ist ein nächtlicher Zug durch die Gemeinde. Nur wartet die halt nicht mit so einer Stille auf, die dem Ängstlichen den Rest gibt.


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

angst ist kein guter begleiter. ich glaube, man muß nur verstehen das es die natur ist, die man hört und nicht immer an die filme denken und die phantasie ausschalten.

wobei ich schon oft gehört habe, das angler spurlos verschwunden sind, für immer.
BUUUhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## RheinBarbe (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich bin meistens zu besoffen um Angst zu haben oder rumzuphantasieren was könnte passieren.  #h


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich bin meistens zu besoffen um Angst zu haben oder rumzuphantasieren was könnte passieren.  #h


 

pass nur auf, die meisten anger sterben, weil sie einnicken,vornüberkipen und im teich ersaufen.....oder sich dann in der angelschnur verheddern und sich selbst strangulieren und danach vom wels reingezogen werden und nie wieder auftauchen...is ne echte schande...#d


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



strawinski schrieb:


> is ne echte schande...#d


oder natürliche Auslese* (???)

glaube aber trotzdem, dass die meisten Angler nicht bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbys sterben...



*bezogen auf "besoffen"


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso Angst beim Nachtangeln??
> 
> Haben diejenigen, die hier von furchteinflößenden nächtlichen Begegnungen der dritten Art an irgendwelchen Gewässern in irgendwelchen Wäldern berichten, auch soviel Angst, wenn sie am Wochenende im Großstadtdschungel nächtens einen bechern gehen?
> Ist weitaus gefährlicher, sind sehr viel mehr wilde und unberechenbare Kreaturen unterwegs!




So sehe ich das auch.
In der Zivilisation lauern mehr unberechenbare Faktoren als in der Natur.|kopfkrat

Weit weg von Stadt und Lärm ist man sicherer als dort.#6


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

villeicht sterben sie auch am"Anglerstammtisch"


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Besoffen Angeln...Ganz große Klasse...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Besoffen Angeln...Ganz große Klasse...
> 
> Gruß Fabi




Du bist noch sehr jung.

Irgendwann passiert dir vielleicht auch mal . . .:m

Das entschuldigt natürlich nicht regelmässiges Besaufen beim Angeln!!!:g


----------



## Algon (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

"Angst beim Nachtangeln"

Mit der Zeit habe ich festellen müsse, das die meißten Lebewesen von mir Angst haben!!
Es gibt nur eins vor dem ich Angst habe............und das ist, das meine Frau mit angeln kommen will.|scardie:

MfG Algon

PS: Hallo Liebling, wenn Du das liest, Du warst nicht gemeint.


----------



## NickAdams (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Alleine angeln - nur mit Gas- oder Pfefferspray. Nicht nur wegen betrunkenen Jungendlichen oder Rechtsradikalen, von denen ich bisher zum Glück verschont geblieben bin, sondern auch wegen Hunden und Schwänen. Vor zwei Jahren bin ich kurz vor Mitternacht von einem großen, weißen Husky "erpresst" worden, der das Frolic in meiner Angeltasche gerochen hatte und richtig wild wurde, als ich ihn nicht ranließ. Der aggressive Rüde streunte die ganze Nacht um meinen Angelplatz und wurde erst am Morgen von seinem Herrchen gefunden, dem er am Tag zuvor ausgebüchst war. Ähnliches ist mir auch schon mit einem Schwan passiert, der so aggessive nach Futter bettelte, dass ich mich ins Bivvy zurückziehen musste. Er zog erst ab, nachdem ich ihn mit einer handvoll Bolies satt gemacht hatte. Jedenfalls wusste er ganz genau, wie er von Angeln Futter erpressen kann! Seitdem habe ich immer einen Bolie im Gepäck, der mit einer Schlaftablette "geimpft" ist - das beruhigt ungemein....|bla:

So long,

Nick


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

am besten ist ein Elektroschocker mit 750tsd. volt...einfahc ranhalten und schon gehts los...mehr nicht. aber das mitten im wald 00 uhr ne horde freaks rumrennen oder ne SS Standarde ist eher unwahrscheinlich. und nem herrenlosen hund der mich nervtdem zeig ich mal kurz dn schocker und er richte die elektrizität wenns knistert. und wenn nicht berenn ich ihme eins auf fell...wenn der besitzer zu dumm ist nen hund zu erziehen ist nicht mein problem.....


----------



## TRANSformator (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich merks schon: Ich kann absolut beruhigt sein. Ich lebe in einer Gesellschaft mit lauter mutigen Helden.

Schon komisch, bisher waren meine Erfahrungen in der Richtung recht einseitig....die meisten Menschen, die ich unter solchen oder ähnlichen Umständen kennenlernen durfte, hatten recht wenig Arsch in der Hose. Und wenn doch, dann war der zwischenzeitlich "cremig braun".


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich bin meistens zu besoffen um Angst zu haben oder rumzuphantasieren was könnte passieren.  #h




Find' ich unmöglich, so etwas, wegen Trunkenbolden wie dir kommen Angler wie ich in Verruf, die mit Sitte und Anstand der Fischwaid frönen!#d

@NickAdams

Warum haste dem Schwan nicht einfach paar übergezogen?

Dem letzten Schwan der mir beim Ansitzen auf die Nüsse ging hab' ich ordentlich einen verbraten, der hat sich nicht wieder blicken lassen!


----------



## Algon (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



fabi123 schrieb:


> Besoffen Angeln...Ganz große Klasse...
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
das ein oder andere Bier gehört zum Nachtangeln dazu. Und so wie ich LahnDöbel kenne war das auch eher ironisch gemeint.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Find' ich unmöglich, so etwas, wegen Trunkenbolden wie dir kommen Angler wie ich in Verruf, die mit Sitte und Anstand der Fischwaid frönen!#d
> 
> @NickAdams
> 
> ...


 
na klar, nicht saufen, aber die Tiere verprügeln.|supergri
Ne im ernst, so ein ActionHeroSchwan ist nicht ohne.

MfG Algon


----------



## erT (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich glaub man macht sich viel eher in die Hose, als wirklich nötig.
Die wenigsten wollen einem wirklich etwas. Die meisten - ob besoffen, oder nicht - reden doch nur, manche sind lustig, manche dumm, die nächsten pöbeln vllt ein bisschen rum. Aber wirklich ernst wird es wohl in den allerseltensten Fällen. Man muss es nur irgendwie schaffen, nicht sofort den Abflug zu machen, weil der Stift schon die ersten Fußnoten in die Buchse setzt


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Dem letzten Schwan der mir beim Ansitzen auf die Nüsse ging hab' ich ordentlich einen verbraten* . . . .



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Wie darf man denn das verstehen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

So, daß er/sie mit'm Kescherstiel den dicken Schwanenhintern versohlt bekommen hat!:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So, daß er/sie mit'm Kescherstiel den dicken Schwanenhintern versohlt bekommen hat!:m




Du hast gerade den Marquis gelesen, gelle?:m


----------



## Besorger (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

schlagring messer knüppel    das hören im hintergrund lässt sich aber irgendwie erklären! is wie wenn man die strasse langläuft und denkt da is einer abends im dunkeln! das is irgendwie weil man das tagsüber umsich hat bildet man sich das abends auch ein! genau weis ich es nimmer ! aber damit hat es was zutun das man meint da wär was obwohl da nix is.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Besorger schrieb:


> schlagring messer knüppel    das hören im hintergrund lässt sich aber irgendwie erklären! is wie wenn man die strasse langläuft und denkt da is einer abends im dunkeln! das is irgendwie weil man das tagsüber umsich hat bildet man sich das abends auch ein! genau weis ich es nimmer ! aber damit hat es was zutun das man meint da wär was obwohl da nix is.




Wat is los?


----------



## Elster1968 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wat is los?


lol das hab ich mich auch grad gefragt |bla:
wäre interessant zu wissen, was er den nimmer genau weiß, ausser das er nix weiß^


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



> Dem letzten Schwan der mir beim Ansitzen auf die Nüsse ging hab' ich ordentlich einen verbraten, der hat sich nicht wieder blicken lassen!


 
dashatt ich auch mal mit enten...immer haben sie den mais weggefressen...dann hatte ich nase voll. ich hab eine mit mais immer mehr rangelockt ans boot...dann hab ich direkt vorm boot maiskörner fallen lassen. bis eine gtaucht ist. beim tauchen kann sie nicht sehenwas ich mache  und ich konnte sie schön am arsch greifen. die hat sich mächtig aufgregt. ich hab sie mal kräftig duchgeschüttelt und laufen lassen. sie sind dann für stunden stiften gegangen. hoffentlich spricht sichdas bei denen rum....


----------



## Prinzchen (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Besorger schrieb:


> sdgnbvds r reh g hrhrte hrze hagreg


 
Prost! #g


----------



## Joachim_P_R (4. September 2010)

*@ strawinski*

...ja so stelle ich mir Tier und Naturfreunde vor!
Sorry ist aber voll daneben. 
MFG Joachim


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich weiß das ein Bier dazu gehört (bzw. kann) 
Allerdings hab ich den Beitrag ernstgenommen, sorry falsch verstanden 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## angelmatz (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



strawinski schrieb:


> dashatt ich auch mal mit enten...immer haben sie den mais weggefressen...dann hatte ich nase voll. ich hab eine mit mais immer mehr rangelockt ans boot...dann hab ich direkt vorm boot maiskörner fallen lassen. bis eine gtaucht ist. beim tauchen kann sie nicht sehenwas ich mache und ich konnte sie schön am arsch greifen. die hat sich mächtig aufgregt. ich hab sie mal kräftig duchgeschüttelt und laufen lassen. sie sind dann für stunden stiften gegangen. hoffentlich spricht sichdas bei denen rum....


 
Rein in den Sack und Knüppel drauf!

Nein, nicht die Ente oder andere Tiere, sondern Du!!!!!

Genau so geraten Angler in Verruf!

Tierfreunde, Naturliebhaber...... gute Vorbilder für die Jugend!

Denk' mal drüber nach!

Pfui!!!!!


----------



## Bambusangler (4. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Um mal von den tierischen Gegnenr abzulenken.
Ich empfehle ein "Tactical Light" - eine extrem (!) helle Taschenlampe - ca, 15 cm lang und recht schmal. Kann in über 2 km noch gesehen werden und blendet beim direkten in die Augen strahlen für etliche Sekunden.
Damit kann man nicht nur die Umgebung perfekt ausleuchten, sondern auch mehr oder weniger absichtlich potentielle Störenfriede abhalten - ohne Langfristfolgen. "Wer nix sieht, kann auch nicht hauen".

BA


----------



## strawinski (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

naja..andere haben üble methoden sich der enten zu entledigen.dafür gebe es wohl die futterschleuder meinten sie...ein chinesischer arbeiter wunderte sich über die vielen enten auf den teichen bei uns und meinte bei ihm zuhause wären schon alle verspeist....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



strawinski schrieb:


> beim tauchen kann sie nicht sehenwas ich mache  und ich konnte sie schön am arsch greifen. die hat sich mächtig aufgregt



Ich schmeiß mich weg!


----------



## strawinski (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ja so ist das, wenn man sich am fremden Mais vergrieft...dann gibts was auf den Popo


----------



## Peter51 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



strawinski schrieb:


> dann hab ich direkt vorm boot maiskörner fallen lassen. bis eine gtaucht ist. beim tauchen kann sie nicht sehenwas ich mache  und ich konnte sie schön am arsch greifen.



Ferkelalarm!!!!

Bah Strawinski, ich hoffe Du hast Dir dann anschließend die Finger gewaschen?


----------



## Angelfan98 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Es gibt ja auch so Licht-Mützen kosten bei meinem Stammshop 
(Erkrath - Hilden) 1.99 Euro nur!
Batterie vorhanden!
Beleuchtet gut und man kann alles sehen.
Wär nützlich.

LG ANGELFAN


----------



## strawinski (5. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Bah Strawinski, ich hoffe Du hast Dir dann anschließend die Finger gewaschen?


 
mußt du dann beim tauchen am balg packen und leicht drücken, dann quiecken sie richtig.....


----------



## strawinski (6. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Rein in den Sack und Knüppel drauf!

Nein, nicht die Ente oder andere Tiere, sondern Du!!!!!



angelmatz schrieb:


> Genau so geraten Angler in Verruf!


 
Ich hab lieber 5 clevere Feinde als ein dummen Freund



angelmatz schrieb:


> Tierfreunde, Naturliebhaber...... gute Vorbilder für die Jugend!


 
ich angle um Fisch zu essen also bin ich wohl kein tierfreund....jugendliche angeln auch um fisch zu esen..
nicht um den fisch zu fangen, ihn zu schocken und wieder rein zu schmeißen...(Natürlich im Sinne des schonmaßes)
angeln ist auch ganz harte Jagd nach was essbarem.

Denk' mal drüber nach!

Pfui!!!!!


----------



## vlsk (9. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



strawinski schrieb:


> naja, so abwegig ist das nicht. bei uns im see lagso ne wasserleiche. wennich überleg im boot beim nachtansitz, denkst nen schönen waller gedrillt, hochgepumpt und da hängt ne mutti dran oder dein nachbar, schon grün?????....
> also ich weiß nicht, so im licht de kopflampe...mach mal den drilling raus.....#q|muahah:|abgelehn



Den Drilling sollte man vllt nicht rausdrehen...aber für mich persönlich würde der Anblick nichts machen, bin ja nicht umsonst im Rettungsdienst |supergri


----------



## strawinski (9. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

dann biste ja abgebrüht:l


----------



## Boone2511 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

normalerweise hab ich keine angst, aber da gab es dieses eine mal.
es war schrecklich....
ich fuhr zum aal-angeln abends an den bach.
nach langer zeit in der dunklen stille hörte ich leises rascheln hinter mir....ich drehte mich um doch es war zu spät...sie stand bereits vor mir.....meine schwiegermutter  !!!


 :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:


----------



## Aalhunter33 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ Boone2511

.....oh mein Gott  |supergri


----------



## DJTMichel (11. September 2010)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich war noch nie nachts Angeln, aber dafür schon seeeehr häufig nachts Jagen. Angst hatte ich dabei vor anderen Menschen noch nie und mit meiner DJT Hündin an der Seite dürfte es auch schwerfallen, mich zu überraschen. Argumentativ bin ich da ja so wieso auf der sicheren Seite :q.
Beim Angeln ist das etwas anderes, wenn so eine Horde angetrunkener Jugendlicher auf Ärger aus ist und ich ggf. mit meinem Sohn da sitze könnte ich mich in die Enge getrieben fühlen... Der köTer (königliche Terrier) ist immer dabei, so einfach lasse ich mich nicht erschrecken.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## kappldav123 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Interessantes Thema, ich hab mich tatsächlich durch alle 43 Seiten gelesen. Ich war schon öfters Nachtangeln, aber nur bis 1 oder 2 Uhr. Klar ist's manchmal bisschen unheimlich, wenn's knistert, aber vor Tieren fürchte ich mich eigentlich nicht. Gibt ja keine Wölfe oder Grizzlys bei uns.

Ich suche mir immer recht abgelegene und nicht so leicht erreichbare Stellen, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, nachts nicht von irgendwelchen besoffenen Idioten belästigt zu werden. Für nächstes Jahr hab ich mir allerdings nen JRC Twin Skin zugelegt und will ab und an auch gleich mal 2-3 Tage am Stück am Wasser bleiben. Da wirds dann vielleicht etwas schwieriger, ne abgelegene Stelle zu finden, denn so nen Zelt ist ja schon bisschen auffällig. Aber mal schauen, vielleicht findet sich auch ab und an nen Kumpel, der mitkommt, da ist alles noch bisschen entspannter.


----------



## gründler (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Gibt ja keine Wölfe bei uns.


 
Moin

Du weißt wohl net wo man die letzten Jahre überall Wölfe ausgesetzt hat,gooogel mal nach Wolf/Wölfe in Deutschland und du wirst staunen wo es schon überall welche gibt.

Und Wandern tun die auch |rolleyes


#h


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

also bei uns in sachsen gibts die schon


----------



## kappldav123 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



carphunter8858 schrieb:


> also bei uns in sachsen gibts die schon



Ja, is natürlich richtig. Hab ich auch schon gelesen. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, beim Nachtangeln von einem der wenigen Wölfe angefallen zu werden, ist doch sehr gering. 

Da ist es sicherlich wahrscheinlicher, dass ich vom Blitz erschlagen werde.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, beim Nachtangeln von einem der wenigen Wölfe angefallen zu werden, ist doch sehr gering.



Stimmt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering, da Wölfe immer  im Rudel angreifen! Und es gibt hier mittlerweile etliche Rudel. Von anderen wilden Kreaturen ganz zu schweigen. Man kann allgemein nur davor warnen, in Sachsen nachts zu Angeln! Am sichersten ist es, hier überhaupt nicht zu Angeln!!


----------



## feko (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Richtig,bitte nicht nachts angeln-in Bayern und BW gibts sogar n Verbot!!!


----------



## gründler (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Am sichersten ist es, hier überhaupt nicht zu Angeln!!


 
Sehr gute Idee,damit schlagen wir gleich mehrere fliegen,die Verbände kriegen kein geld mehr,die Tierrechtler können sich neue ziele suchen Aquarianer zb.,die Fischzüchter brauchen keine fische mehr an Angler liefern,die Angelindustrie kann sich neue kunden suchen ausserhalb Deutschlands,die Nabu hat keine Anträge mehr die unbedingt durchgesetzt werden müssen die können sie dann gegen Badegäste und Menschen allgemein anwenden...usw usw.

Ja ein Deutschlandweites = Mit dem Angeln aufhören hätte viele Positive eigenschaften,und würde hunderte Probleme lösen.


#h#h#h


----------



## Zoddl (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering, da Wölfe immer  im Rudel angreifen! Und es gibt hier mittlerweile etliche Rudel.


Wölfe kann man doch domestizieren, hat doch schonmal ganz gut geklappt!



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Von anderen wilden Kreaturen ganz zu schweigen.


Mummelratz?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Wölfe kann man doch domestizieren, hat doch schonmal ganz gut geklappt!
> 
> 
> Mummelratz?|kopfkrat




Das will ich sehen, wie du nachts ein wildes, haariges Vieh, daß dir auf die Pelle rückt, domestizierst!|scardie:


----------



## gründler (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen, wie du nachts ein wildes, haariges Vieh, daß dir auf die Pelle rückt, domestizierst!|scardie:


 

Ablegen! Du sollst Ablegen! So....Such voran! Vorrrannnn!|supergri  


#h


----------



## Norge Fan (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

So ca. 1995 war ich mal mit meinem Frauchen in Berlin an der Spree zum Nachtangeln. Für Berliner: in Alt-Stralau

Irgendwann in der Nacht haben sich dann etwa 5-6 Typen in etwa 30 m Entfernung aufgebaut. Dazu muss ich sagen, das meine Frau ein Basecap getragen hat und von weitem schon mit einem Mann verwechselt worden sein kann.

Ich möchte nicht wissen was aus dieser Situation geworden wäre,  hätte sich mein damaliger Hund sich nicht knurrend zwischen uns und diese Typen gestellt. 

Das war ein American Staffordshire Terrier der sonst niemanden etwas getan hätte, aber in dieser Nacht hat er instinktiv "seine Familie" beschützt. 

Mit dem Hund hatten sie nicht gerechnet und beeindruckend war er mit Sicherheit auch. 
Ende vom Lied: die haben sich verpisst, wir haben danach den Angelplatz verlassen und nie wieder in der City nen Ansitz gemacht.


----------



## Rosi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Oh, manchmal hat er 2 Jahre Pause, doch im Grunde ist es ein dauerhaft interessantes Thema. Ich habe grad mal nachgesehen was ich im Mai 2005 dazu verfasst habe. Seh das immer noch genau so.
Im Schilf an der Hellbachmündung war es dem Hund gruselig, da blieb er immer schön bei mir am Zelt. |supergri


----------



## schmutzpuckel (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wir hatten auch mal so eine Fall, so Mitte der 90ziger, in Holland an der Maas.Wir 4 Jugendliche, alle zwischen 16 und 17 Jahre.
Wir ließen uns, trotz heftigen Diskussionen mit meinen Eltern, von meinem Vater zum Nachtangeln ans Wasser bringen.Wir bauten mitten im Grün unser Gerödel auf, mit Karpfenzelt, Liegen etc. So fühlten wir uns ziemlich sicher.
Irgendwann in der Nacht als die ersten Müde wurden, hörten wir, dass ein Auto sich unserer Angelstelle näherte.Für uns war es deswegen komisch, weil eigentlich keine Möglichkeit bestand unser Revier via Auto zu erreichen.Ausser man fuhr Slalom durch den Wald, welcher ans Wasser grenzte...
Wir guckten in Richtung Wald versuchten das sich immer nähernde Auto zu Orten.Plötzlich sahen wir durch die Lichtung es auf uns zukommen, jedoch ohne eingeschalte Scheinwerfer!Wir machten einen Rückzieher in unser Karpfenzelt und warteten ab.Könnte ja ein Kontroleur sein, aber ohne Licht ??Wir machten alle Taschenlampen aus und verhielten uns ruhig.
Ungefähr zehn Meter links von unserem Angelplatz  blieb der Wagen stehen. Dann ging es ganz flott. 2 Leute steigen aus dem Wagen, gehen zum Kofferraum, öffnen ihn und ziehen etwas schweres heraus.Das was wir in der Dunkelheit einigermaßen erkennen konnten, war eine Art Fass ca.1,60m. Manch einer war der Meinung es handelte sich um eine Teppichrolle wo irgendetwas drin eingerollt ist was nicht legal war...Plumps und ab ins Wasser damit !Wir waren alle platt.Keiner bewegte sich nur einen Zentimeter ! (Schade , dass es fürs in die Hose *******n keinen Smiley gibt|uhoh
Wir wussten wenn jetzt irgendeiner von uns nen Biss hat sind wir erledigt.|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:Gott sei dank, hatten wir keinen.
Wir verhielten uns ruhig und das Auto zog ab !
Schock fürs Leben !
Am nächsten Morgen wurden wir von der Polizei kontrolliert und teilten, dass gesehene der Polizei mit.Die Sache war damals zwar erledigt aber der Schock sitzt immer noch .
Seitdem komme ich noch nicht einmal auf die Idee alleine Nachtangeln zu gehen.


----------



## Bodensee89 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich war mal mit nem kumpel nachts am vereinssee. plötzlich hats geknallt und es hat einer auf das "privatgewässer" schild geschossen.
einschusslöcher sind da öfter drin aber mitbekommen haben wir es noch nie.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Da ich regelmäßig auch mal alleine nachts am Wasser sitze, schwöre ich immernoch darauf, dass ich stets meinen Hund mit habe, einen leicht überdimensionierten "Fischtöter" und eine Dose Pfefferspray!

Begegnungen mit komischen, aggressiven und dubiosen Mitmenschen hatte ich beim Angeln schon so einige - aber "zum Einsatz" bringen musste ich aus der o.g. Aufzählung zum Glück noch nichts - wobei der Hund sicherlich schon so einiges "vorab" vermieden hat, was möglicherweise mal anders ausgegangen wäre, wenn er nicht brav & früh angeschlagen hätte!

Am besten ist es wohl, wenn man nicht alleine loszieht - gerade als Jungangler sollte man eher mit mehreren losziehen - ist zudem geselliger & zumeist auch witziger!

Passieren kann einem heute immer und überall etwas - egal ob Tag oder Nacht - beim Angeln, in der U-Bahn oder auf der Strasse - und ein "Restrisiko" bleibt wohl immer!

Aber - ängstlich bin ich nicht - allenfalls vorsichtig & ggf. auch auf einiges vorbereitet!



Ernie


----------



## mabo1992 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich ziehe immer mir jemand anderen los, man weiss ja nie was kommt.#t#t Aber bisher war immer alles gut verlaufen nie zwischenfälle ausser einen....Saßen Nachts an unser Hausgewässer wie so oft...ist ein bisschen mit Sträuchern und Bäumen umkreist und fernab von Ortschaften. Wir lieben einfach diese Ruhe dort und die Pure Natur. Bloß die Nacht war komisch, es raschelte im Gestrüpp ca 30m neben uns. Schritte hörte man klar und deutlich und wenig später ein grunzen....Der Rest erklärt sich ja von alleine, nur das ein paar Frischlinge dabei waren und das Tierchen wegen eines springenden Kaprfen "erschreckt" hat und aus dem Gebüsch in unsere Richtung raste. Blitzgedanke und ab ins Auto, zum Glück immer neben uns, dann herzklopfen wie verrückt und das Schwein zog nach paar Minuten ab. zudem hatte es sich schön an meinen Hartmais bedient#q#q#q. Egal lieber das als von so einer wütenden Bache hilflos dazustehen. Die Nacht war dann relativ ruhíg und die Bache weiter weg und zum Glück friedlich|engel:|engel:

Also nicht ganz ungefährlich das Nachtangeln, aber harmlos gegen das was hier andere Boardies erlebt haben *Hose voll mach*


----------



## thanatos (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

da wo ich allein nachts angeln gehe ist es unwarscheinlich das ich besuch
bekomme.ich geh angeln und nicht grillen oder saufenund die taschen lampe mach ich auch fast nie an.trotzdem manchmal kann es doch unheimlich sein .es ist ganz windstill und man hört jedes geräusch,
plötzlich ein schritt hinter mir,eine halbe min später der nächste,macht unruhig und nervös nach dem es sich 5-6 x wiederholt hat hab ich dann
nach gesehen ,eine dicke kröte wollte eine abbruchkante erklimmen und
immer wenn sie fast oben war ist sie zurück ins trockene laub gefallen.
weil ich ja manchmal ein netter mensch bin hab ich sie hochgehoben 
und dann war ruhe.auf dem wasser kann man sich auch erschrecken
in einer vollmondnacht ist ein käuzchen mehrmals über meinen kopf
geflogen hat sich vor meinem gesicht fallen lassen um 30 meter weiter
auf einem ast zu landen und  zu "lachen".richtig angst hatte ich nur 
als ich plötzlich von frischlingen umwuselt wurde und die bache fünf
meter weiter mit gesträubtem nackenhaar mich an peilte, im fall
des falles wäre ich ins wasser geflüchtet,ich bin wasserscheu.
überfallen worden bin ich aber erst einmal.von 11 zwergschnauzern 
die mit ihrem züchter spazieren waren ,so schnell konnte ich gar nicht 
gucken wie mein lappen,mein jacke und mütze unterwegs waren
vier haben versucht meinen rucksack auszuräumen und meine stullen
wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr essen aber das war am tag und eigendlich
eher lustig


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

 Ich habe mit Interesse eure Geschichten gelesen und freu mich, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem die Angelhose in der Nacht besser passt als am Tag.

Meinen Lieblingsangelplatz erreiche ich auch durch zwei Kilometer Fußmarsch durch dichtes Gestrüpp und finsteren Wald. Aufgeschreckte Rehe, träumende Vögel, Füchse etc. sorgen regelmäßig für gehörigen Adrenalinschub.

Mein letztes (sehr unmännliches ) Erlebnis: 
Mitten auf meinem Fußmarsch ans Wasser - stockdunkle Nacht - tauchte vor mir ein riesiger Hund auf. Er saß unbeweglich und still etwa fünf Meter vor mir. Ich konnte nur Schemen sehen. Die Bestie (für einen Hund definitiv zu klein) bewegte sich nicht. Ich hab mein Messer vom Gürtel genestelt, bereit, mich bis aufs Blut gegen dieses Monster (für eine Bestie definitiv zu klein) zu verteidigen. Der Körper voller Adrenalin, mit dem Leben abgeschlossen, links den Fischtöter rechts das Messer wartete ich auf den Angriff von Gozilla (für ein Monster definitiv zu klein). Taschenlampe hatte ich vergessen. Nach drei, vier Minuten völliger Stille und gegenseitigem Belauern tauchte der Mond zwischen den Wolken auf.

Gozilla entpuppte sich als große, allerdings friedliche, Wasserpfütze, die in der Nacht erstaunlich dreidimensional gewirkt hat.

Ich bin dem Tod nochmal von der Schippe gesprungen


----------



## wobbler68 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo

Vor einigen Jahren bin ich auch immer 5-7 mal in der Woche bis 1-3 Uhr am Wasser gewesen.Zu 90 % allein. Das Messer kam immer an den Gürtel und eine starke Taschenlampe war auch immer griffbereit.
Wenn sich Autos genähert haben wurde die Lampe angemacht,damit jeder mitbekam das hier jemand ist.Hatte nie Besuch von unfreundlichen Mitmenschen.
Aber aufdringliche Ratten ,Frösche oder Dachse können schon nervig sein.|evil::r

Da ich morgens Zeitungen austrage (ab 3 Uhr)kann ich sagen ,da laufen mir öfters Zecher über den Weg.Die meisten sind lustig.Ab und zu ist auch mal einer dabei der nervt .Wenn man sie aber ignoriert wars das dann auch.Auch ist ein selbstsicheres Auftreten von Vorteil,damit der gegenüber weiß mit wem er es "Zu tun bekommt". :g Das ich ein guter Sprinter bin braucht ja nicht jeder zu wissen.

Mfg
Alex


----------



## labralehn (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst beim Nachtangeln vor wem?

Wenn ich angeln gehe, habe ich grundsätzlich keine Wertschachen, kein Geld und nur ein billiges Handy mit Prepaid Karte dabei.

Mir gefällt es sehr gut, nachts am Wasser.
Bisher hatte ich keine ungebeteten Besucher am Angelplatz gehabt.

Leider darf ich hier nur bis 0:00 bzw. 1:00 Uhr nachts angeln.
Den Rest überbrücke ich, in dem ich mich einfach nur so ans Wasser setzte und lausche.

Mein Angelplatz liegt in einem Gebiet in dem es Wald und Dickicht gibt. 

Ich habe mit den Tieren, die hier in freier Natur leben keine Probleme, liegt daran, dass ich in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft eines Waldgebietes aufgewachsen bin. Dort hatte ich mich vor 40 Jahren öfter nach der Schule aufgehalten. Auch mal in den Ferien oder am Wochenende nachts dort übernachtet.

Was mich in Deutschland besonders freut ist, daß man teilweise noch Gebiete vorfindet, in denen es noch Natur gibt.


----------



## dosenelch (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gering, da Wölfe immer  im Rudel angreifen! Und es gibt hier mittlerweile etliche Rudel. Von anderen wilden Kreaturen ganz zu schweigen. Man kann allgemein nur davor warnen, in Sachsen nachts zu Angeln! Am sichersten ist es, hier überhaupt nicht zu Angeln!!




Meinst du das wirklich ernst oder hast du einfach nur den Ironie-Button vergessen?


----------



## gründler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Meinst du das wirklich ernst oder hast du einfach nur den Ironie-Button vergessen?


 
Sten macht selten Scherze ^^

Fakt ist es gibt Wölfe in De.ob die nun jemand angreifen oder nicht kann niemand sagen,aber unmöglich ist das sicher nicht.

#h


----------



## Andal (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Sten macht selten Scherze ^^
> 
> Fakt ist es gibt Wölfe in De.ob die nun jemand angreifen oder nicht kann niemand sagen,aber unmöglich ist das sicher nicht.
> 
> #h



Und wenn... dann musst du es machen, wie der Kutscher von Graf Krolok (Tanz der Vampiere). Runter von Kutschbock, oder Angelsessel und der Bestie den Hals durchgebissen.

Übrigens: Die Zahnarztgattin empfiehlt Colgate, damit sie auch morgen noch herzhaft zubeissen können.

Also: Immer schön die Hauer putzen, dann klappt es auch in Sachsen mit dem Nachtangeln!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



labralehn schrieb:


> Angst beim Nachtangeln vor wem?




Das ist ja das Blöde. In jeder Kneipe und bei jeder Autofahrt ist es deutlich gefährlicher als nachts allein auf einem Klappstuhl am See (erträgliches Wetter und stabile Gesundheit vorausgesetzt).


Am See ist es aber i.d.R. gruseliger, weil ein Bier oder der Straßenverkehr unsere Urängste nicht anspricht (Potts Landbier und Holländer auf der linken Spur ausgenommen), Dunkelheit, ungewohnte Geräusche und Einsamkeit hingegen schon. Nachts sind wir nun mal allen Lebewesen unterlegen, die in der Dunkelheit unterwegs sind (was uns bewusst ist) und wir fühlen uns entsprechend hilflos. 
Die Dunkelheit gehört gemieden, Geselligkeit und Lagerfeuer schafft Sicherheit.

In gewisser Weise muss ich also gegen meine Urängste ankämpfen, wenn ich nachts mit der Spinnrute allein um den See tigere und ich schäme mich nicht zumindest ein mulmiges Gefühl zu haben. (und ich bin fast 190 groß, durch den Eisensport vermutlich stärker und breiter gebaut als ein potentieller Angreifer und auch am Tag sowieso der größte Asi am See) |znaika:


----------



## dosenelch (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Sten macht selten Scherze ^^
> 
> Fakt ist es gibt Wölfe in De.ob die nun jemand angreifen oder nicht kann niemand sagen,aber unmöglich ist das sicher nicht.
> 
> #h




Klar gibt es in DE wieder Wölfe. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit angegriffen zu werden, dürfte wohl gegen Null gehen. Erst recht in freier Natur überhaupt einen oder gar mehrere zu Gesicht zu bekommen. 
Selbst ein Rudel wird sich zurückziehen, wenn sich ein Mensch nähert, da dieser nicht in das natürliche Beuteschema passt und Wölfe sich dem Menschen gegenüber generell äußerst vorsichtig verhalten. Alles andere gehört ins Reich der Fabeln.
In den letzten 50 Jahren hat es europaweit offensichtlich ganze 5 (!) tödliche Angriffe auf Menschen gegeben. Und das auch nur, weil die Tiere Tollwut hatten.  
Whatever, einem Wolfsrudel würde ich tausendmal lieber begegnen als einem Keiler oder einer Bache mit ihren Jungen.


----------



## Colophonius (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> (Potts Landbier)



Irgendwas gegen das beste Bier der Welt


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Klar gibt es in DE wieder Wölfe. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit angegriffen zu werden, dürfte wohl gegen Null gehen. Erst recht in freier Natur überhaupt einen oder gar mehrere zu Gesicht zu bekommen.
> Selbst ein Rudel wird sich zurückziehen, wenn sich ein Mensch nähert, da dieser nicht in das natürliche Beuteschema passt und Wölfe sich dem Menschen gegenüber generell äußerst vorsichtig verhalten. Alles andere gehört ins Reich der Fabeln.
> In den letzten 50 Jahren hat es europaweit offensichtlich ganze 5 (!) tödliche Angriffe auf Menschen gegeben. Und das auch nur, weil die Tiere Tollwut hatten.
> Whatever, einem Wolfsrudel würde ich tausendmal lieber begegnen als einem Keiler oder einer Bache mit ihren Jungen.



Jaa ... normale Wölfe - wir sprechen hier von sächselndn Wärwölwn


----------



## gründler (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@dosenelch

Keiler oder Bachen stell ich regelmässig mit dem Hund 

Kannste ja auch nicht wissen,aber mir brauchst du das mit de Wölfe nicht erklären ich glaube ich weiß was im Wald und co.abläuft ^^

Ich könnte ja zum Wolf und Luchs was erzählen und erklären aber ne lassen wir das.

Trotzdem will ich nicht ausschliessen das es zu übergriffen kommen kann,auch wenn die chance nur bei 0.01% liegt.


#h


----------



## Colophonius (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Trotzdem will ich nicht ausschliessen das es zu übergriffen kommen kann,auch wenn die chance nur bei 0.01% liegt.
> 
> 
> #h




Es gibt sicher auch mal den ein oder anderen Tiger, der aus dem Zirkus entkommt #h#h


----------



## gründler (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher auch mal den ein oder anderen Tiger, der aus dem Zirkus entkommt #h#h


 
Sicher auch die gibs,und selbst wenn sie noch sooo lieb sind und mit Menschen aufgewachsen...usw. können sie jeden tag zum Wilden tier werden.Gibt da ja genug beispiele.

Das gleiche gilt für Sauen Elche und anderes getier ........und natürlich für Sächsische Wärwölfe  Oder schreibt man "Wehr" ^^


#h


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Du willst doch nur die Gewässer nachts für dich haben ;P


----------



## Zoddl (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für Sauen *Elche* und anderes getier ........und natürlich für Sächsische Wärwölfe  Oder schreibt man "Wehr" ^^


Elche? 
Nachts kann ein Reh auch schonmal grösser wirken... aber musst du gleich nen Elch draus machen? |uhoh: 

Gegen Wärwölfe gibts ein simples aber probates Mittelchen: LICHT!
Kopfstirnlampe auf maximale Helligkeit stellen, Wärwolf anstrahlen und, ganz wichtig(!), beide Augen zukneifen, um nicht selbst geblendet zu werden und dann ruhig auf der Stelle verharren. 
Nach etwa 2 Minuten vorsichtig mit einem Auge nachschauen, ob der Wärwolf noch in der Nähe ist. Gegebenenfalls muss dat Vieh weiterhin angestrahlt werden, bis es irgendwann verschwunden ist. 
Hat bei mir bisher immer wunderbar geklappt! #h


----------



## Honiggurami (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Die Angst beim Nachtangeln ist verständlich, ich gehe nie alleine da ich mir ins Hemd pisse vor Kreaturen aller Art. Zum Verständtniss, ich komme aus einer sehr religiösen Familie und werde seit Kindertagen damit konfrontiert, von meiner Großmutter, meinen Tanten und zu guter letzt den ganzen Storys aus der heimat in Sizilien, ich möchte selbst nicht dran glauben jedoch bekomme ich das nicht aus mir raus und habe selbst schon paar Irre sachen erlebt, die ich für allesamt "mystisch" halte. Ein Rational denkender Mensch würde meinen ich habe mir alles eingebildet, das denke ich auch trotzdem bekomme ich diese Angst nicht aus mir raus da sie tief verankert ist. Und wie mein leben numal ist hat mein Hund Darm probleme und ich darf alle Halbe Stunde mit ihm Gassi gehen bei Nacht und um den Wald laufen. :c Aber naja super training 


Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Honiggurami (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Achja im Sommer hab ich beim Nachtangeln ein Miau gehört, aus spaß hab ich zurück miaut und es kam ein kleines Süßes Kätzchen entgegen das sich als Norwegische Waldkatze (vieleicht auch Maincoon) entpuppt hat, die ficher werden 120cm groß und sollen angeblich ruhig sein, das Monster habe ich mein Bruder und seine Freundin geschenkt, er ist kastriert und macht der anderen katze (die 5 Jahre älter ist) das leben zur Hölle, er weckt mein Bruder morgens mit einem zärtlichen Biss in den Fusszeh der garnicht so zärtlich ist wie er eigentlich sollte. Und springt vom 2m hohem katzenbaum in den Rücken seiner Freundin ja ja hier mal ein Bild der hat an größe zu gelegt das ist nicht mehr normal =D 

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Sir Pommes (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

alleine Nachtangeln fand ich anfangs unheimlich, weil's einfach Neuland war. Inzwischen, nach ungezählten Nächten und da es sowieso schon halb sechs dunkel wird, mache ich mir da keine Gedanken mehr und fische einfach munter drauf los. Wer meint einen 140 Kilo-Berg versetzen zu müssen, der soll's halt mal versuchen |supergri

Außer einem einsamen, neugierigen Wolf und vereinzelten Wildschweinen ist mir bei meinen nächtlichen Angeltouren aber noch kein Tier über den Weg gelaufen bei dem ich mir total in die Hose geschissen hätte. Viel mehr Angst flößt mir da diese unberechenbare, aggressive und stets angriffslustige Spezies namens "Mensch" ein. Bei der bin ich immer besonders vorsichtig und habe mein Pfefferspray und Messer stets griffbereit am Mann


----------



## labralehn (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Honiggurami schrieb:


> ... kam ein kleines Süßes Kätzchen entgegen das sich als Norwegische Waldkatze (vieleicht auch Maincoon) entpuppt hat, *die ficher werden 120cm groß *und sollen angeblich ruhig sein, ...
> 
> Mfg Honiggurami



Klasse dann hast Du ja, wenn es ausgewachsen ist und 120cm groß ist, einen idealen Nachtwächter am Angelplatz.
Musst halt aufpassen, daß das Vieh Dir nicht den Fang wegfrisst.


----------



## gründler (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Elche?
> Nachts kann ein Reh auch schonmal grösser wirken... aber musst du gleich nen Elch draus machen? |uhoh:


 
Wer weiß...wer weiß...mittlerweile ist die Weltweite Invasion der Invasoren völlig im gang,da muss man mit allem rechnen,hättest du 1990 jemand erzählt das in 15 Jahren die Schwarzmeergrundel De.überfällt hätten die dich alle für nen Spinner gehalten.Heute sehen wir was abgeht 

Das gleiche gilt für Elche Bären....usw. |rolleyes #h





daci7 schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur die Gewässer nachts für dich haben ;P


 

Ne daci das wäre ja langweilig,meinetwegen können jeden tag 100 Angler Nachtangeln an einem See abhalten,solange sie mir noch 3x3m lassen,und Platz für 3 Ruten ist alles ok,mehr brauch ich doch nicht.

Weil alleine am See..ne dann kann ich ja keinen mehr ärgern mitten in der Nacht,du glaubst nicht wie schön das ist wenn man mit einem Sauenlocker hinter fremde Bivvys schleicht und das ding mal mit einem tiefen grunzen anschmeißt 


Zu schön was sich dann da im Bivvy abspielt.


Ps: Ich muss mal nach nen Wolflocker gucken,ob es diesen zu kaufen gibt ^^


#h


----------



## kappldav123 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer weiß...wer weiß...mittlerweile ist die Weltweite Invasion der Invasoren völlig im gang,da muss man mit allem rechnen,hättest du 1990 jemand erzählt das in 15 Jahren die Schwarzmeergrundel De.überfällt hätten die dich alle für nen Spinner gehalten.Heute sehen wir was abgeht
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für Elche Bären....usw. |rolleyes #h
> 
> ...



Da kannste aber nur hoffen, dass die Zeltinsassen nicht wie manche hier bis an die Zähne bewaffnet sind und sofort das Feuer eröffnen oder mit dem Rangermesser auf den Geräuscherzeuger losgehen...


----------



## Knispel (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hier in unserer Kreiszeitung stand leztens ein Artikel, dass die hiesigen Wälder bei mir in der Nachbarschaft in in absehbarer Zeit bestimmt wieder von Wölfen besiedelt werden könnten. In absehbarer Zeit ? Ich weiss es seit 15 Tagen besser ....


----------



## carpforce1 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wer sich in die Natur und Wildnis begibt sollte doch keine angst vor den Dingen haben die Nachts unterwegs sind (den betrunken Menschenaffen ausgeschlossen)

Angst ist der größte Gegner. 

Wildtiere haben vor uns mehr angst als wir vor Ihnen (betrunkene Menschenaffen und Bachen mit Frischlingen ausgeschlossen)

In meinen 12 Jahren Nachtangeln habe ich schon Biber, Füchse, Dachse (hab ich sogar gefüttert), Waschbären, Rehe, Wildschweine .... und sogar einen Wolf / wilden Hund gesehen.

Beeindruckend sind Biber die Nachts mit Ihrem Paddel aufs Wasser klatschen da springst du fast aus dem Zelt wenn du es das erstemal hörst.

Ich hatte aber auch negative Erlebnisse mit Leuten die meinen Sie müssten sich nachts um 2 Uhr auf meinem Platz umsehen (kleiner Hinweis mit 25 cm kalten Stahl haben in dann umgestimmt)

Auch der betrunkene Menschenaffe machten es mir oftmals schwer und musst provozieren (Klappspaten NVA hatte zur umstimmung beigetragen)

Trotz negativer Erlebinsse habe ich keine Angst alleine am Wasser die Nacht zu verbringen und ich bin zu 99 % alleine unterwegs.

Auch halte ich mich von Stellen fern wo sich der betrunkene Menschenaffe gehäuft aufhällt oder regelmässig vorbeikommt. Seit dem ist Ruhe und ich bekomme höchsten besuch von Hase, Fuchs und Raten....


----------



## gründler (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Da kannste aber nur hoffen, dass die Zeltinsassen nicht wie manche hier bis an die Zähne bewaffnet sind und sofort das Feuer eröffnen oder mit dem Rangermesser auf den Geräuscherzeuger losgehen...


 


Glaub mir das tiefe grunzen des Sauenlockers hat bis jetzt noch keinem aus seinem Zelt hervorgucken lassen.

Wo vorher noch geredet und gelacht wurde ist auf einmal Totenstille das licht geht aus und man hört die Ameisen laufen ^^ 

Sätze wie ich geh da nicht raus fallen auch ab und zu,oder Sch...was machen wir jetzt,ich muss dazu sagen das lohnt sich nur wenn mehrere zusammen Nachtangeln machen. Das ding funzt ja auf etliche hundert meter.


http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=schwarzwildlocker&_frs=1



#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Meinst du das wirklich ernst oder hast du einfach nur den Ironie-Button vergessen?



Ich scherze nicht. Das ist hier 'ne wilde Gegend und es sind seltsame Kreaturen unterwegs. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, die ostsächsischen Gewässer zu meiden. Geht woanders Angeln!



gründler schrieb:


> Sten macht selten Scherze ^^
> Fakt ist es gibt Wölfe in De.ob die nun jemand angreifen oder nicht kann niemand sagen,aber unmöglich ist das sicher nicht.
> #h



In der Tat. Rotkäppchen läßt Grüßen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Klar gibt es in DE wieder Wölfe. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit angegriffen zu werden, dürfte wohl gegen Null gehen. Erst recht in freier Natur überhaupt einen oder gar mehrere zu Gesicht zu bekommen.
> Selbst ein Rudel wird sich zurückziehen, wenn sich ein Mensch nähert, da dieser nicht in das natürliche Beuteschema passt und Wölfe sich dem Menschen gegenüber generell äußerst vorsichtig verhalten. Alles andere gehört ins Reich der Fabeln.



Die werden in der Lausitz mittlerweile, ganz ungeniert, schon mitten am Tage neben der Dorfstraße gesichtet.


----------



## Haui 006 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo,

 im Sommer aber noch leichter bei einer Schneedecke sind alle möglichen Tierspuren zu erkennen. An die Gewässer zieht es die Rehe, Hirsche und Schweine wohl meistens zum Saufen. Spuren von Mäusen, Ratten, Wachbären, Fischottern und auch Wölfen sind an den Ufern zu finden. In die Nähe von Angelplätzen zieht es viele Tiere durch die kleineren und größeren Reste von Fischfutter und menschlichen Nahrungsresten. Ob da sich eine Maus durch den Zeltfußboden frisst um an die gerochene Nahrung zu gelangen oder Katzen einen Karpfen aus einem Kübel zerren, alles was nur geht wird gefressen. Sind wir doch froh noch keine Bären zu haben, die werden dann so richtig dreist bei der Nahrungssuche. 
  Wolfsspuren  sind an den ostsächsischen Gewässern keine Seltenheit mehr. Beim Pilze sammeln finde ich auch regelmäßig ihre Spuren. Gesehen habe ich noch keinen dazu sind sie viel zu scheu .
  Gruß Haui006


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe eigentlich generell keine Angst beim Angeln im dunkeln, aber neulich ging mir richtig die Pumpe... 

Ich stand beim Gufi baden mitten im Schilf, leichter Wind ging übers Schilf und im leichten Mondenschein sah ich etwas über den See schwimmen und 10 Meter neben mir an Land gehen, konnte allerdings nicht richtig erkennen was es war... 

Nix weiter bei gedacht, weiter geangelt... #:

Ca. 10 Minuten später, ohne geringste Verwarnung (durch Schilf krauchen oder ähnliches) schreit ein Vogel einen Meter neben mir um sein Leben... Da hat der Teichschwimmer, vermutlich Waschbär, sich an das Nest im Schilf gemacht und innerhalb kürzester Zeit alles kurz und klein gehauen was drin war... 

Da ging mir vielleicht die Pumpe als der Vogel los kreischte und um sein Leben schrie... Keinen Fisch gefangen aber riesen Aufregung und kurzzeitig nen sehr hohen Herzschlag...


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

editiert


----------



## Angler9999 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich bekomme nur vor den vielen Wildschweinen angst, die besonders zur Dämmerung Ihr Unwesen treiben. und die sind relativ häufig anzutreffen.


----------



## Toto1980 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Bei mir war es mal so, dass ich am Fluß saß und meine Glocke mehrmals heftig bimmelte, ich aufgestanden aus meinem Stuhl und habe dadurch irgendeinen großen Wasservogel aufgeschreckt, der in meine Schnur geschwommen war und auf mich zu flog....das hat mir auch einen riesen Schreck eingejagd, als das Ding auf mich zu kam. 

Und was mich ab und zu nervt, sind immer diese Raschelgeräusche hinter mir im Gebüsch. hehe


----------



## geeni (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

...Ja, so ganz alleine in der Nacht, tiefste Eifel, Totenmaar, den Friedhof im Nacken, das wissen über das Schicksal der Weinfelder die alle im 15Jahr hundert von der Pest heimgesucht wurden. Seitdem heist es auch Totenmaar, dann zieht der Nebel auf, die Eulen Heulen, es raschelt im Gebüsch...


IST MIR IMMERNOCH LIEBER ALS NACHTS ALLEINE IN ANDERNACH AM RHEIN!!!


----------



## Favory (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Als ich meine Freundin das erste Mal mit zum Nachtangeln genommen habe wurde es ihr auch mehr als unheimlich.
Ich habe auf Karpfen gefischt und wir haben bereits im Zelt geschlafen als plötzlich eine meiner Ruten abzieht.
Also ich nichts wie raus, Kopflampe an, die Rute geschnappt und ab ins Boot.
Doch wo bleibt meine bessere Hälfte?! Sucht erstmal gemuetlich ihre Brille und zieht verschlafen und ganz in Ruhe ihre Schuhe an.
Da konnte ich nichtmehr länger warten und bin eben ohne sie losgerudert und hab sie am Ufer alleine zurueckgelassen.
Der Drill eines schönen Schuppis dauerte gute 20 Minuten.
Als ich wieder am Ufer angekommen war kommt mir meine Freundin heulend entgegen  Die Batterien der Campinglampe waren leer und somit war sie die ganze Zeit ohne Licht. Dazu die ganzen neuen, unheimlichen Geräusche des Waldes. Also sie hat sich echt fast in die Hose gemacht  
Ich muss zugeben dass ich das sehr amüsant fand

Aber eines hat es mir gebracht! Wenn nun mitten in der Nacht ein Fisch beißt hat sie schon die Rute in der Hand und steht im Boot - da habe ich noch nichtmal meine Schuhe gefunden


----------



## Aal_Willi (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Glaub mir das tiefe grunzen des Sauenlockers hat bis jetzt noch keinem aus seinem Zelt hervorgucken lassen.
> #h


 
Mit dem Sauenlocker wäre ich vorsichtig, zumindest muss man
abwägen wo man den einsetzt 

Ich angel jedes Jahr an der Donau in Ungarn, Gemencer Wald,
und wenn ich dann einen Keiler von über 300kg ANLOCKE wär
das keine so gute Idee...

Neben mir hat mal ein Hirsch im Unterholz geröhrt, das kam auch gut #d

Hier mal was zum Gruseln :c

Elfjähriger Angler erlegt Monster-Keiler...
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/jagdsaison-in-usa-elfjaehriger-erlegt-monster-keiler-a-485450.html


----------



## gründler (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Mit dem Sauenlocker wäre ich vorsichtig, zumindest muss man
> abwägen wo man den einsetzt
> 
> Ich angel jedes Jahr an der Donau in Ungarn, Gemencer Wald,
> ...


 

Du meinst das könnte sonst so enden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KnxevuGMHw

Ich hab da ja fronterfahrungen was Sauen stellen angeht (Nachsuchen sowie Drückjagd) und zu Spaßen ist damit nicht das stimmt wohl,kann ich euch einige lieder von Singen.

Aber von einmal grunzen lassen kommt noch nicht sofort der ganze bestand angelaufen,aber die Anglerkollegen damit ärgern ist einfach zu schön  |rolleyes


Das Bild mit dem Jungen kenne ich schon,das schon älter.


Hier könnt ihr noch mehr stöbern
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...3.0.163.789.0j6.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.Kl0n7wg1INQ

#h


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



mohfra schrieb:


> Wer kennt das? „Angst beim Nachtangeln“



Wir haben einen Bullterrier, da hält sich die Angst in Grenzen |supergri 

Ich mache mir mehr Sorgen um mein Auto zwecks Vandalismus oder Aufbruch. Steht meistens doch etwas abseits.


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Haui 006 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wolfsspuren  sind an den ostsächsischen Gewässern keine Seltenheit mehr. Beim Pilze sammeln finde ich auch regelmäßig ihre Spuren. Gesehen habe ich noch keinen dazu sind sie viel zu scheu .
> Gruß Haui006



Tja, und wenn man weiter im Osten unterwegs ist, dann kann man auch mal sowas am nächsten Morgen neben seinem Zelt haben 
Gesehen haben wir den Übeltäter übrigens auch - nur halt nicht in der Nacht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Tja, und wenn man weiter im Osten unterwegs ist, dann kann man auch mal sowas am nächsten Morgen neben seinem Zelt haben
> Gesehen haben wir den Übeltäter übrigens auch - nur halt nicht in der Nacht.



Ein rauchender Bär?


----------



## derporto (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Tja, und wenn man weiter im Osten unterwegs ist, dann kann man auch mal sowas am nächsten Morgen neben seinem Zelt haben
> Gesehen haben wir den Übeltäter übrigens auch - nur halt nicht in der Nacht.


 
Sind das tatsächlich Bärenspuren? In Deutschland?!


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ein rauchender Bär?



Tjojo, die russischen Bären sind harte Gesellen 
1 Buddl Vodka + 2 Päckchen Zaretten pro Tag sonst wird man einsam im Wald.


----------



## gründler (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



derporto schrieb:


> Sind das tatsächlich Bärenspuren? In Deutschland?!


 

Jo jo,daci hat die Fährten am Rhein bei Köln gefunden scheint so als wenn die bei Sten in Sachsen über Hessen nach Köln (NRW) so langsam einwandern.

Die Klimaerwärmung machts möglich.


#h


----------



## Jagst-Carp (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angst vorm Nachtangeln nee..................nur Angst das Fraule sagt |uhoh:#d


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich scherze nicht. Das ist hier 'ne wilde Gegend und es sind seltsame Kreaturen unterwegs. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, die ostsächsischen Gewässer zu meiden. Geht woanders Angeln!
> 
> 
> 
> In der Tat. Rotkäppchen läßt Grüßen!


:rhinterlistiger Neidhammel!willst uns wohl von deinen
fanggründen vergraulen,ich lasse norwegen nächste saison
ausfallen und werde die ostsächsische gewässer bis zum 
letzten fisch ausplündern  und droh mir ja nicht 
mit ner flinte sonst.....#h


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Sicher auch die gibs,und selbst wenn sie noch sooo lieb sind und mit Menschen aufgewachsen...usw. können sie jeden tag zum Wilden tier werden.Gibt da ja genug beispiele.
> 
> Das gleiche gilt für Sauen Elche und anderes getier ........und natürlich für Sächsische Wärwölfe  Oder schreibt man "Wehr" ^^
> ;+
> ...


|rolleyesdeutsch-wehrwolf,sächsisch-wärwolf :m is so ok


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo jo,daci hat die Fährten am Rhein bei Köln gefunden scheint so als wenn die bei Sten in Sachsen über Hessen nach Köln (NRW) so langsam einwandern.
> 
> Die Klimaerwärmung machts möglich.
> 
> ...



... und hab den Gesellen natürlich direkt mal weiter Richtung D*****dorf geschickt  Nicht, dass der noch Schaden anrichtet.


----------



## Franky D (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... und hab den Gesellen natürlich direkt mal weiter Richtung D*****dorf geschickt  Nicht, dass der noch Schaden anrichtet.


 
da werden sich aber die D******dorfer grils freuen dann gibts auf der Kö bald neue echtfell Jacken und mützen


----------



## Aal_Willi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Du meinst das könnte sonst so enden
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KnxevuGMHw
> 
> #h


 
Ja, genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt |uhoh:
Aber mal zum Wolf, da braucht doch keiner Angst zu haben...
Die müssten schon alle an Tollwut leiden oder extrem Hunger,
was beides höchst unwahrscheinlich ist - die meiden doch den
Menschen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Das mit den Sauen ist ja auch mehr ein Witz aber die sind
deutlich gefährlicher wenn man mal "angenommen" wird.

Noch eine Info am Rande, das wohl gefährlichste Gebiet be-
züglich Wilder Tiere in Europa ist die Karpatenregion in Rumänien, da passiert regelmässig dass man von Bären 
"angenommen" wird und Wölfe mit Hunger gibts da auch :c

Gruss, Aal_Willi

|uhoh: http://suite101.de/article/braunbaeren-in-rumaenien-a57107


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



thanatos schrieb:


> :rhinterlistiger Neidhammel!willst uns wohl von deinen
> fanggründen vergraulen,ich lasse norwegen nächste saison
> ausfallen und werde die ostsächsische gewässer bis zum
> letzten fisch ausplündern  und droh mir ja nicht
> mit ner flinte sonst.....#h



Ich kann dir nur raten, ein Kettenhemd zu tragen! 



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Noch eine Info am Rande, das wohl gefährlichste Gebiet be-
> züglich Wilder Tiere in Europa ist die Karpatenregion in Rumänien, da passiert regelmässig dass man von Bären
> "angenommen" wird und Wölfe mit Hunger gibts da auch :c
> 
> ...



Durchschnittsgewicht 300-400kg!!|rolleyes Die wandern wohl von Destille zu Destille.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die wandern wohl von Destille zu Destille.



Da bräuchtest du dich zur Jagd ja nichtmal bewegen.|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Aal_Willi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da bräuchtest du dich zur Jagd ja nichtmal bewegen.|kopfkrat|supergri


 
Ja genau, Du musst nur warten bis in der Nacht ein Meister Petz Dein Zelt aufreisst, um ihn dann mit dem Buffalo Stutzen
umzubrennen |supergri

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## gründler (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Ja genau, Du musst nur warten bis in der Nacht ein Meister Petz Dein Zelt aufreisst, um ihn dann mit dem Buffalo Stutzen
> umzubrennen |supergri
> 
> Gruss, Aal_Willi


 

Aber auch nur wenn du ihn sicher ansprechen kannst,einfach so ein hingeballert ist in De.nicht Tierschutzgerecht.|rolleyes


#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da bräuchtest du dich zur Jagd ja nichtmal bewegen.|kopfkrat|supergri



Außer die Flinte an' Kopp. Und jetzt: Geh Bier holen!!


----------



## thanatos (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur raten, ein Kettenhemd zu tragen!
> 
> 
> 
> Durchschnittsgewicht 300-400kg!!|rolleyes Die wandern wohl von Destille zu Destille.


 
:r ok ,du hast mut und willst mittelalterlich.ich wähle 
steitaxt und morgenstern.|gr: oder wandern wir lieber 
von destille zu destille ;+ ist vielleicht gesünder:m


----------



## Sir Pommes (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Aber mal zum Wolf ... die meiden doch den
> Menschen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.




und genau das hat der mir in 15 Metern Entferung still neben meinem Auto sitzende, mich beobachtende Wolf geschätzte 10 Minuten lang eben NICHT getan ... das mit dem "Menschen meiden" meine ich. Auch anbrüllen, auf ihn zuspringen, Stinkefinger zeigen und einen Bannkreis um mich herum pinklen hat ihn absolut nicht beeindruckt. Der blieb sitzen und spielte das beliebte: "wer zuerst den Blickkontakt aufgibt hat verloren-Spiel"

und ganz ehrlich: DEN Kerl möchte ich sehen dem in so einer Situation nicht die Muffe geht  |rolleyes



p.s. für die Ortsansässigen: das war am Teich in Kleinwolmsdorf


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Vor kurzem wurde auch ein Soldat von 3 Jungwölfen verfolgt. Wie hier zu lesen.

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/nie...Woelfe-verfolgen-Soldaten-der-Bundeswehr.html

Zu den Wölfen: Meiner Meinung nach wird in Deutschland irgndwann wieder Jemand von Wölfen angegriffen werden. Das ist für mich keine Frage ob das passiert, sondern nur wann. Das Problem dabei ist, das es wieder mal keinen von den Typen trifft, die uns das eingebrockt haben, sondern irgendwelche "unschuldigen" Angler, Camper, Wanderer, Pilzsammler usw.


Angst/Sorge habe ich beim Nachtangeln nur vor einer Sache und das sind Ratten. Ich angel in einer Gegend wo davon eine Menge vorkommen. Weiterhin fische ich mit einem Zelt ohne Boden. Und die Ratten wühlen am Zelt rum. Meine größte Sorge ist, das so eine Ratte mal in den hinteren Teil des Zeltes krabbelt und dann zwischen mir und Zeltwand eingeschlossen ist. In solchen Situationen können die Biester auch mal angreifen.

Ist bisher noch nicht passiert (zum Glück!) und ich kenne auch keinem, dem das passiert ist. Aber bei uns wühlen die am und teilweise im Zelt rum. 
Ist nicht soo schön. Angst ist evtl. nicht das richtige Wort, in die geschilderte Situation möchte ich aber nicht unbedingt kommen.

Erfahrungen mit Tieren hab ich auch einige gemacht. Zuerst die furchtbarste. Mir ist mal eine Nacktschnecke auf den Kopf gelaufen, als ich im Zelt geschlafen habe und mit dem Kopf an der Zeltwand angelehnt war. Als das kalte, schleimige Teil vollständig auf dem Kopf war, wurde ich irgendwann wach. Habe es Rexflexartig gegriffen und weggeworfen und dann erst kapiert, was da passiert ist. Die Schleimspur am Zelt war auch gut zu erkennen...|bigeyes

Einmal war ich beim Nachtangeln mitten in der stockfinsteren Nacht mit beködern zugange. Da hörte ich auf dem Weg hiner mir Schritte auf mich zukommen...meine LED's in der Petzl inklusive nicht neuer Batterien halfen mir nicht so besonders in der Situation. Naja, Schritte kamen näher und wurden schneller...Ich dachte noch daran, von wegen Szene wie aus einem Horrorfilm...während die Schritte immer noch schneller und dicher auf mich zu kamen...dann rannte ein Reh unmitellbar neben mir vorbei...hatte mich schon ein wenig erschrocken. #t


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zu den Wölfen: Meiner Meinung nach wird in Deutschland irgndwann wieder Jemand von Wölfen angegriffen werden. Das ist für mich keine Frage ob das passiert, sondern nur wann. Das Problem dabei ist, das es wieder mal keinen von den Typen trifft, die uns das eingebrockt haben, sondern irgendwelche "unschuldigen" Angler, Camper, Wanderer, Pilzsammler usw.



Das ist wirklich ein Skandal. Da erlauben sich doch tatsächlich Tiere, die es schon länger gibt, als den Homo sapiens, frei auf deinem Planeten herumzulaufen. Also alles ausrotten. Und für den Fall, dass du mal nackend durch den Amazonasurwald rennen möchtest, werden wir dort vorsorglich alles vergiften. Nicht das es dort noch ein Insekt gibt, das nach deinem edlen Blute dürstet!

Sag mal, merkst du überhaupt noch irgendwas?


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein Skandal. Da erlauben sich doch tatsächlich Tiere, die es schon länger gibt, als den Homo sapiens, frei auf deinem Planeten herumzulaufen. Also alles ausrotten. Und für den Fall, dass du mal nackend durch den Amazonasurwald rennen möchtest, werden wir dort vorsorglich alles vergiften. Nicht das es dort noch ein Insekt gibt, das nach deinem edlen Blute dürstet!
> 
> Sag mal, merkst du überhaupt noch irgendwas?



Andal, ich schätze deine Posts sehr, hier hast du dich aber unnötig im Ton vergriffen.

Normalerweise setze ich solche User einfach auf Ignore und fertig ist...

Wir leben nun einmal in einem der am dichtesten Besiedelsten Ländern auf diesem Planeten. Da hat man solche Raubtiere schon nicht grundlos aus heimischen Gefilden entfernt. Wollen nur leider viele Menschen nicht erkennen. Besonders welche, die in Städten wohnen und diese nicht verlassen und daher auch gerne mal grün wählen.

Aber in Deutschland laufen ja auch Leute rum, die hier gerne Bären gehabt hätten.

Und Andal, wenn wir hier solche Waffengesetze hätten, das wir eine Pistole mit uns tragen können (wie in Norge), dann können die "Umweltschützer" hier gerne neben Wölfen und Bären noch Krokodile und Löwen ansiedeln. Da sowas hier aber nicht möglich ist, werden in Deutschland früher oder später irgendwelche Menschen in unschöne Situationen kommen, aus denen sie keine Möglichkeit haben sich selber zu befreien.

Irgendwann sind die Wölfe das blosse anschauen auch Leid.

Und ich habe keine Lust darauf, das ein potentielles Risiko besteht bei einer Ost Angeltour in den Wald zum schei**en zu laufen und dort dann auf ein Rudel Wölfe zu treffen.


----------



## esgof (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

moin
einem kumpel sind mal horde kampfschwimmer plötzlich aus dem wasser entgegen gekommen beim nachtangeln der hat dann sofort eingepackt und nach hause


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich bin fassungslos ob solchen Unsinns. Du bist also allen Ernstes der Meinung, dass man die Umwelt so hinzubügeln hätte, dass sie centerparkgleich bequem nutzbar ist? Wenn sich die Natur nicht unseren Gepflogenheiten anpasst, dann ballern wir sie halt weg?

Im Ton vergriffen? Nein. Der ist ungmein gemäßigt, gemessen an solchen "Ideologien"!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich denke meine Posts werden für die meisten nachvollziebar sein.

Wie gesagt, Leute aus Norge, USA, oder Kanada haben leicht reden. Waffe im Holster und in einer Gefahrensituation Warnschuss, oder eben erlegen. In so einer Umgebung hätte ich mit Raubieren keine Probleme. Da bei uns aber das mitführen von Taschenmessern schon Probleme bereiten kann, sehe ich das hier anders.

Ausserdem waren die Wölfe in D schon ausgestorben. 
Und das ja nicht ohne Grund.

Aber die Schafhirten sind ja auch große Fans von den neuen Wolfsrudeln hier.

Btw: Wenn hier sichergestellt werden könnte, das die Leute mit dem "richtigen" Parteibuch, welche diesen Wolf Irrsinn verbockt haben, von den Wölfen irgendwann mal attackiert würden, dann würde ich das Wolfsprojekt auch begrüssen.

Wird aber irgendwann mal den Unbeteiligten (wahrscheinlich mich) in den Hintern gebissen werden...


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber in Deutschland laufen ja auch Leute rum, die hier gerne Bären gehabt hätten...


..., die gerne Bären hier _wieder_ haben würden.
Ich zum Beispiel.

Zu allem anderen in deinen Posts hier:  #d  !!!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich kann auch nur den Kopfschütteln.......


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Zuerst bürschteln wir alle Viecher weg die uns stören, dann verbrennen wir wieder Bücher und dann... ich kriege das ganz große Kotzen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Zuerst bürschteln wir alle Viecher weg die uns stören, dann verbrennen wir wieder Bücher und dann... ich kriege das ganz große Kotzen!



LOL

Den Zusammenhang erklär mal...


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Iwann werden Ameisen ausgerottet weil die könnten einen ja anpissen...


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Den Zusammenhang erklär mal...



Unnötig. Das versteht jeder.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Iwann werden Ameisen ausgerottet weil die könnten einen ja anpissen...



Vor Ameisen kannst du einfach ein Stückchen weglaufen. Wenn du in Meck-Pomm angelst und zum schei**en in den Wald läufst, wo dich ein paar Wölfe umzingeln, sieht es schlecht aus.

Sry, ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so schwer nachzuvollziehen ist. 

Wenn nun aber schon von Wölfen auf Bücher verbrennen und Ameisen verjagen gekommen wird, dann ist das echt armselig und spricht nicht grade für viel Intellekt.

Mir auch egal. Ich will die Dinger nicht hier haben und wenn bei mir an den heimischen Gewässern welche rumlaufen würden, dann würde ich die zut Not auch selber schiessen.

Fronten dürften geklärt sein.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ein wenig Nachhilfe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf#Der_Wolf_in_Deutschland
https://www.nabu.de/aktionenundprojekte/wolf/woelfeindeutschland/
http://www.wwf.de/themen-projekte/bedrohte-tier-und-pflanzenarten/woelfe/neue-alte-heimat/
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...lfe-verraten-natur-des-menschen-a-855853.html
und:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmJb3qMyMu8


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Angeln muss im Einklang mit der Natur stehen - nicht nur mit der Natur am Wasser, sondern auch an Land.
Da gehört halt auch dazu, dass es Tiere gibt, die gefährlich werden können (wenn viele unglückliche Umstände zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort zusammentreffen).

Das Argument "irgendwann wird jemand durch Bär/Wolf verletzt" zählt nicht: Jährlich sterben Menschen an den Folgen von Bienenstichen - rotten wir deshalb die Bienen aus? Auch an den Folgen eines Kreuzotterbisses kann man sterben - wo bleibt hier der Ruf nach Ausrottung? Zigtausend Menschen werden durch Autos getötet oder verletzt - niemand kommt auf den Gedanken, das Autofahren zu verbieten... 

Das Leben ist Lebensgefährlich und endet meistens mit dem Tod. 

Wer eine Tierart ausrotten will, um sorglos Angeln gehen zu können, sollte sich Gedanken machen, ob die Natur wirklich der richtige Platz für ihn ist.

P.S.: Den Zusammenhang "Bücherverbrennung" und "Tiere Abschießen" kann ich nur so interpretieren, dass eine argumentative Gleichstellung zwischen den damaligen Geschehnissen und der Jagd von Tieren hergestellt werden soll - das wäre allerdings eine gefährliche und unerhörte Vereinfachung der Geschichte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



> P.S.: Den Zusammenhang "Bücherverbrennung" und "Tiere Abschießen" kann ich nur so interpretieren, dass eine argumentative Gleichstellung zwischen den damaligen Geschehnissen und der Jagd von Tieren hergestellt werden soll - das wäre allerdings eine gefährliche und unerhörte Vereinfachung der Geschichte.


So ist es...

Und diskutieren - auch hart - ist vollkommen in Ordnung.

Da aber zu befürchten steht, dass das hier ins Persönliche abgleitet, mache ich vorsorglich darauf aufmerksam, dass dafür bei uns Verwarnungen und Sperren vorgesehen sind - und auch vollkommen in Ordnung!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wusel345 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Moin, 

hier wird davon gesprochen, dass Wölfe Menschen angreifen. Mir persönlich nicht bekannt, ausser aus Schauergeschichten. Aber wie sieht es mit unseren Hunden aus? Den besten Freund des Menschen? Man lese, höre und staune: er greift sogar Menschen an! Muss er nun auch weg? Jeder könnte ja der nächste sein, der angefallen wird. 

Einigen scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, dass Tiere mehr Angst vor dem Menschen haben wie wir vor den Tieren und sie werden lieber flüchten, als uns anzugreifen. Engt man ein Tier ein oder fühlt es sich bedroht, dann wird es den Menschen angreifen. 

Im Einklang mit der Natur, mit den Tieren und ein vernünftiges Nebeneinander, das wäre mein Traum.

Stellt euch doch mal folgendes Szenario vor: ihr sitzt am Wasser und am gegenüber liegenden Ufer (nicht neben euch, denn davor hat er zuviel Angst) kommt ein Wolf zum Trinken ans Ufer, sieht euch, ist aber völlig angstfrei, säuft und verschwindet wieder. Das wäre doch ein wahnsinniges Erlebnis!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn Tiere irgendwann dieselben kognitiven Fähigkeiten wie Menschen haben sogar möglich.

Evtl. noch ein oder zwei Bologna Reformen und dein Traum könnte Wirklichkeit werden.


----------



## wusel345 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich weiß, das mein Traum reine Fiktion ist. Leider. Wenn schon ein Bär namens Bruno in den deutschen Alpen nicht geduldet wird, dieses in den Balkanländern aber gang und gäbe ist, was wird dann mit den Wölfen geschehen? Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. 
In Früheren Jahren war ich viel in der Dämmerung und Dunkelheit in Wald und Feld unterwegs. Auch Nachtangeln habe ich oft gemacht. Angst kannte ich nicht, aber die Zeiten haben sich geändert. Nicht die vierbeinigen Lebewesen sind unsere "Feinde", die zweibeinigen könnten es sein, die uns ans Leder wollen.


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> [...]
> Sry, ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so schwer nachzuvollziehen ist.
> [...]



Es ist schwer nochzuvollziehen, weil vollkommener Blödsinn.
:m


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Tiere müssen nichts dazulernen, oder neue Fähigkeiten entwicklen. Deren Verhalten ist bestens entwickelt. Einzig der manchmal extrem denaturierte Mensch muss endlich begreifen, sehr viel lernen. Den angeblich primitven Völkern gelingt das seit eh und je. Nur beim ach so modernen und perfekten Menschen hats alles verschüttet, was einen vernünftigen Umgang mit der Natur ausmacht.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

editiert


----------



## phirania (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

das schlimmste tier ist der mensch auf erden...
so schlimm kann kein tier werden...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein Skandal. Da erlauben sich doch tatsächlich Tiere, die es schon länger gibt, als den Homo sapiens, frei auf deinem Planeten herumzulaufen. Also alles ausrotten. Und für den Fall, dass du mal nackend durch den Amazonasurwald rennen möchtest, werden wir dort vorsorglich alles vergiften. Nicht das es dort noch ein Insekt gibt, das nach deinem edlen Blute dürstet!
> 
> Sag mal, merkst du überhaupt noch irgendwas?





Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin fassungslos ob solchen Unsinns.





Andal schrieb:


> Zuerst bürschteln wir alle Viecher weg die uns stören, dann verbrennen wir wieder Bücher und dann... ich kriege das ganz große Kotzen!



Ohne hier näher auf die Details der ausufernden Wolfspopulation in der Lausitz eingehen zu wollen, daß würde den Rahmen komplett sprengen, kann ich dir sagen, der Wolf ist mittlerweile zu einem großen Problem geworden. Wir reden hier vom Habitat einer mehr oder weniger zersiedelten Kulturlandschaft die eine solche, mittlerweile gewaltige Population in keiner Weise puffern kann. Der Allrounder hat völlig recht, ich als Jäger aus der Region kenne einige Experten, die nur darauf warten, daß wir das erste "Rotkäppchen-Szenario" bekommen. Und dann wird es mit Sicherheit die Falschen treffen, und nicht diese "grünen Eiferer", die bezüglich der ostsächsischen Wolfspopulation fernab jeglicher ökologischer Realitäten agieren.
Es würde dir sicher nicht schaden, dich erst einmal mit der Thematik vertraut zu machen, bevor du hier vor lauter Fassungslosigkeit ob solchen Unsinns das große Kotzen bekommst. Um einen Einblick in die Materie zu bekommen, empfehle ich den Besuch eines beliebigen Wirtshauses auf dem ostsächsichen Lande, da trägst du das hier geschriebene mal den Einheimischen vor, und ich verspreche dir, daß du mit 'nem blauen Auge davon kommst.
Schöne Signatur übrigens!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Danke Sten!

Wenigstens einer, der hier noch mit klarem Kopf über die Sache nachdenkt und Äusserung abseits der "politisch ökologischen Korrektheit" abgibt!


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Aha... und wo kommen diese Massen an Wölfen her? Und wieviele Rotkäpchen werden da, wo sie herkommen, von Wölfen gefressen?

Oder liegt das Problem darin, dass es etwas Neues ist und das dieses Neue auch noch aus der Fremde kommt?


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Aha... und wo kommen diese Massen an Wölfen her? Und wieviele Rotkäpchen werden da, wo sie herkommen, von Wölfen gefressen?
> 
> Oder liegt das Problem darin, dass es etwas Neues ist und das dieses Neue auch noch aus der Fremde kommt?



Andal - das Thema Wölfe unter Jägern und Landwirten ist häufig das gleiche wie das Kormaran Thema unter Anglern und Fischwirten.
Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## gründler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Andal - das Thema Wölfe unter Jägern und Landwirten ist häufig das gleiche wie das Kormaran Thema unter Anglern und Fischwirten.
> Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen


 

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


Hier hoffen etliche das es bald passiert,das Rötkäpchen verschwindet (Landwirte und Jäger,die meisten sind ja meist beides ^^ ).


Ach ja manche Tiere werden von gewissen Leuten in Polen...etc.gekauft und irgendwo in De.wieder ausgesetzt,nicht nur Wölfe gewisse leute haben da viele tolle arten entdeckt die hier her müssen.Auch wenn sie in Käfighaltung gelebt haben,und 2 tage später am De.Strassenrand liegen und von Jägern eingesammelt werden müssen.Macht nix da hohlt man noch mal 10 Stk nach,wieder aus Käfighaltung irgendwo aus Osteuropa.


#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Aha... und wo kommen diese Massen an Wölfen her? Und wieviele Rotkäpchen werden da, wo sie herkommen, von Wölfen gefressen?
> 
> Oder liegt das Problem darin, dass es etwas Neues ist und das dieses Neue auch noch aus der Fremde kommt?



Erst waren die Wölfe hier heimisch, nun sind sie neu.

Und wollen wir uns wirklich mit anderen Ländern auf die Art vergleichen? Na und, dann sterben eben ein paar durch Wölfe. Solange das mich und meine Familie nicht betrifft, ist mir das egal. Wenn in irgendeinem Land 10 Menschen Jährlich durch Wölfe sterben, dann sind 8 in Deutschland OK, oder wie wird das "bemessen".

Genau SO sieht die Meinung hier nämlich aus. Und das hat weniger mit Tierschutz, als mit lächerlichem Egoismus (und vorgespielter Umwelt/Tierliebe) zu tun.

Wenn dann die eigene Nichte verputzt wird, dann ist das Gejammer wieder groß. 

Btw. Andal, in anderen Länden sterben Menschen auch an einfachen Krankheiten, welche es in Westeuropa schon seit Jahrzehnten nichtmehr gibt? Also unsere Medizin abschaffen? Wir vergleichen uns doch so gerne mit anderen Ländern. Und wenn nötig, dann gehen wir auf deren Niveau hinab...


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Andal - das Thema Wölfe unter Jägern und Landwirten ist häufig das gleiche wie das Kormaran Thema unter Anglern und Fischwirten.
> Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen



Und Kormorane richten unter den Fischbeständen ja auch keine Schäden an! Ganz im Gegenteil, wo Kormorane in erhöhtem Maße vorkommen sind die Äschen, Aland, Aal usw. Populationen gradewegs explodiert.

Inzwischen müss schon die Frage erlaubt sein, ob Kormorane überhaupt Fische fressen! Ich seh die immer nur Maiskolben von Feldern pflücken.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Der unterschied is das der Kormoran hier nicht her gehört da er NIE hier heimisch war. 
Der Wolf war es.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

"_Während die Erbeutung von Haustieren durch Wölfe unstrittig ist, sind Angriffe auf Menschen sehr selten. Häufig spielen Tollwuterkrankungen hierbei eine Rolle.[54] In den letzten 50 Jahren wird über neun Fälle in Europa berichtet, bei denen Menschen durch frei lebende Wölfe getötet wurden. Bei fünf dieser Fälle konnte bei den Wölfen Tollwut nachgewiesen werden.[55]

In Nordamerika zeigt eine Reihe von Fällen, dass es beim Kontakt von Menschen zu halbzahmen, durch ständige direkte oder indirekte Fütterung an Menschen gewöhnten Wölfen zu Missverständnissen, unbeabsichtigten Provokationen u. ä. mit zum Teil fatalen Folgen kommen kann. In den letzten ca. 30 Jahren sind dort 39 Fälle von gegenüber Menschen aggressiven Wölfen bekannt geworden. In 12 dieser Fälle wurde eine Tollwutinfektion nachgewiesen oder vermutet. In sechs Fällen wurden die Menschen durch Hunde begleitet, vermutlich war hier der Hund Auslöser der Attacke. In 16 Fällen wurden Menschen von nicht mit Tollwut infizierten Wölfen gebissen. Diese Fälle waren durch die Opfer fast ausschließlich provoziert und hätten leicht vermieden werden können. Keine der Bissverletzungen war lebensbedrohlich, aber in sechs Fällen waren die Bissverletzungen ernst („severe“).[56]

In der Türkei gab es zwischen 1995 und 2005 nach Angaben des Gesundheitsministeriums zwei Angriffe von Wölfen auf Menschen. In einem Fall konnte eine Tollwutinfektion des Wolfs nachgewiesen werden, in dem anderen Fall starben zwei der drei gebissenen Personen an Tollwut, aber es konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden, dass es sich bei dem tollwütigen Tier um einen Wolf gehandelt hat_"
Quelle Wikipedia

Den Grad der Gefährdung, dass dich ein Wolf beim Abkoten in mecklenburgischen Wälder frißt, musst du dir bitte selbst ausrechnen.

Den Rest deines Beitrages bewert ich ich nicht, ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten.


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Der unterschied is das der Kormoran hier nicht her gehört da er NIE hier heimisch war.
> Der Wolf war es.


Nene, der Kormoran war hier schon heimisch - genau wie der Wolf.
Und ein Raubtier mit einer Krankheit zu vergleichen ist ja mal um es schonend auszudrücken Äpfel mit Fruchtzwergen vergleichen.
Die Angst vor dem Tier finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als übertrieben - ähnlich wie die Angst vor Haiangriffen. Ja sie kommen vor, aber eine wirkliche Gefahr stellen sie einfach noch lange nicht dar. 
Vereinzelte Wolfsangriffe auf Menschen lassen sich zu 99% auf Tollwut zurückführen, was aber in D durch das Ausbringen von Impfködern stark eingeschränkt wird. Das Problem liegt ganz woanders würde ich behaupten und ist eher die Angst vor dem Unbekannten. Autos, Mc. Donalds und die BILD kennt man - wilde Tiere kennt man in unserer Gesellschaft eben nicht (mehr).
#h


----------



## wusel345 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hab hier was von einer "ausufernden Wolfspopulation in der Lausitz" gelesen. Dazu gibt es einen interessanten Bericht unter http://www.wolfsregion-lausitz.de/verbreitung/verbreitung-in-deutschland

Da steht nichts von einer ausufernden Population, wenn ich den Bericht richtig interpretiere. .


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

99% hatten ihren ersten Kontakt mit dem Begriff "Wolf" in Form der Märchen der Grimmigen Brüder. Da sind wohl nicht wenige auf diesem Level hängengeblieben!


----------



## Sir Pommes (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Leute, Leute, Leute

dafür, dass Allrounder seine Ängste/Befürchtungen relativ sachlich vorträgt und bisher keinesfalls persönlich beleidigend geworden ist, schlägt ihm ein ganz schön heftiger Gegenwind entgegen hier. Zum Teil (*auf Andal und dessen schier unglaublichen Holocaust-Vergleich schiel*) sogar weit unter der Gürtellinie. Muss so etwas sein ? 

Es ist, und da muss mir der größte Wolfsfreund doch bitte zustimmen, nicht abzustreiten, dass Wölfe für den Menschen ganz einfach gefährlich werden können. Punkt. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will. Ich selbst habe von der sprichwörtlichen Scheu des Wolfes vor dem Menschen jedenfalls noch nichts bemerkt. Es sei denn es gibt inzwischen so viele dieser Tiere bei uns in den ostsächsischen Wäldern, dass die bisher stattgefundenen drei Aufeinandertreffen (von einem berichtete ich bereits in diesem Thread) unter die 1% "ganz einfach Pech gehabt"-Ereignisse fallen. 

Trotzdem bin ich persönlich weit davon entfernt jetzt eine "die müssen alle weg"-Forderung zu stellen. 

Was ich damit sagen will: jeder geht anders mit der Thematik um. Ich zum Beispiel versuche durch Drohgebärden oder anderes (wirkunsloses )  Gezeter das Tier zum Rückzug zu bewegen. Andere würden, wenn sie denn dürften, direkt schießen. Alles ist dabei aber auf den gemeinsamen Nenner "Selbsterhaltungstrieb" herunter zu brechen. Keiner würde sich aus reinem Selbstverständnis heraus freiwillig vom Wolf anfallen lassen, nur weil es eben dessen Lebensraum ist in dem man sich bei der Ausführung des Angelhobbies aufgehalten hat. Keiner würde sich fressen lassen, nur weil der Wolf schon "vorher hier gewesen" ist

Ich verstehe also beide Seiten. Auch wenn ich ganz einfach behaupten möchte, dass 90% der Befürworter einer Wolfswiederansiedlung in unseren Wäldern (ich möchte noch nicht von "Verharmlosern" sprechen) einem solchen Tier noch nie in freier Wildbahn begegnet sind. 

Das Problem der Wiederansiedlung in Deutschland ist ganz einfach, und das wurde von Allrounder richtig erkannt, die dichte Besiedlung unseres Landes und die damit einhergehende, zwangsläufige Gewöhnung des Wolfes an bzw. der damit einhergehende Verlust der Scheu des Wolfes vor den Menschen, denn die ist (und das sind sich alle Experten eben einig) extrem gefährlich. Das lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren. Ein Wolf behält schließlich nur so lange seine Scheu vor dem Menschen bei, so lange er von dessen Hilflosigkeit ihm gegenüber noch nichts weiß, ihn deshalb nicht als Beute  einordnet. Genau das aber wird sich, und da bin ich mir absolut sicher, in naher Zukunft und mit zunehmender Wolfspopulation (sowie damit einhergehender Futterknappheit und dem Vordringen des Wolfes in menschliche Siedlungen) eben ändern. 

Das alles ist mit den wenig besiedelten Wäldern Norwegens oder gar Australien (weil das hier als Beispiel für eine funktionierende koexistenz zwischen Wildtier und Mensch herangezogen wurde) ganz einfach nicht zu vergleichen. Das muss man schon ein bisschen mehr differenzieren. 

  Aber ja, auch ich halte aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus aktuell noch den an den Menschen gewöhnten, "zivilisierten" Hund als für den Menschen gefährlicher, denn der hat seine Scheu vorm Menschen bereits verloren.


so. jetzt habt ihr den Nächsten auf den ihr draufhauen könnt.


----------



## Quick-Fish (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mir geht das Argument der potentiellen Gefahr durch Wölfe einfach nicht in den Schädel. Heißt das, dass alles was dem Menschen gefährlich werden könnte, abgeknallt werden muss? Ich bestrete gar nicht das Wölfe gefährlich werden können, aber ich glaube es ist viel wichtiger die Bevölkerung aufzuklären, statt die Tiere wieder aus Deutschlan zu vertreiben. Wieviele Leute wissen wohl wie man sich bei einer Begegnung mit einem Wolf richtig verhält?
Ich bin im Netz auf eine wirklich tolle Homepage gestoßen, wo so ziemlich auf alle Fragen die hieraufgetaucht sind Stellung genommen wird. 
http://www.wolfsregion-lausitz.de/faq




> *auf Andal und dessen schier unglaublichen Holocaust-Vergleich schiel*


Wenn ich nichts überlesen hab, hat Andal "nur" von Bücherverbrennung geschrieben was nicht mit dem Holocaust gleichzustellen ist.


----------



## kerasounta (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mir ist 2006 ein riesiger Wolf beim angeln in Hgoumenitsa (Westgriechenland) 3 meter an mir vorbeigelaufen..
Da hab ich erst bemerkt wie groß so ein wolf ist im Gegensatz zu einem normalen Hund !

der stolzierte aber ganz relaxed und nicht aggressiv an mir vorbei....
Wölfe greifen nur bei Nahrungsmangeln im rudel an...und das meist im winter..
Schakale hatte ich auch viele beim angeln in Griechenland...Übernachtungen auf einem Fels an der brandung...die schakala konnten die gefangenen Fische riechen....man hörte und sah die schakale im Dunkeln....es war ein ganzes Rudel....

Selbst die wollten nicht näher an uns herran kommen...1
angst braucht man im Dunkeln nicht haben.....nur muss man aufpassen das man keinen giftigen Fisch in die Hände bekommt sowie der Drachenfisch...das kann sehr übel ausgehen.

Und das einzige im dunkeln was gefährlich ist, ist die Bewegung auf Felsen oder an Klippenvorsprüngen...da kann es schon mal 50 meter in die Tiefe gehen.


----------



## Sir Pommes (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> Wenn ich nichts überlesen hab, hat Andal "nur" von Bücherverbrennung geschrieben was nicht mit dem Holocaust gleichzustellen ist.



und wessen Bücher wurden da wohl verbrannt? Und aus welchen Beweggründen wurde das getan? Und wenn das alles keinen Zusammenhang ergibt, warum bringt Andal das Beispiel Bücherverbrennung dann im Zusammenhang mit der Ausrottung des Wolfes? Ganz ehrlich, für blöd verkaufen muss man mich nicht

Die Aussage von Andal zu verharmlosen macht sie übrigens nicht korrekter



p.s. http://www.dradio.de/aktuell/782760/


----------



## Quick-Fish (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Die Nazis haben die Bücherverbrannung nicht erfunden. Fakt ist, dass seid es Bücher gibt, sie auch immer wieder im großen Stil verbrannt werden.(Ein Blick in ein Geschichtsbuch wird dir das klar machen)  Ich will hier Andal nicht verteigen, seine Wortwahl war wirklich überzogen. Trotzdem kannst du Bücherverbrennung und Holocaust nicht gleichstellen.
Und meine Absicht war es auch nicht dich für blöd zuverkaufen.


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Um mal eure Spekulationen auszuräumen. Ich habe es so gemeint, wie ich es gesagt habe. Die Grenze zwischen der biologischen zur ethnischen Säuberung ist so verflucht dünn und es gibt genügend Volk, die sie nur zu gerne überschreiten würde. Das bringt mich in Wut. Eine Wut, zu der ich jederzeit stehe!


----------



## Sir Pommes (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Grenze zwischen der biologischen zur ethnischen Säuberung ist so verflucht dünn und es gibt genügend Volk, die sie nur zu gerne überschreiten würde.



dann lag ich mit meiner Einschätzung ja richtig, nur lese ich aus Allrounder's Beiträgen eben keinesfalls den Wunsch heraus die komplette Spezies Wolf auszurotten. Er hat doch lediglich seine durchaus begründeten Bedenken darüber geäußert, dass ein Zusammenleben mit dem Wolf hier in den überschaubaren deutschen Wäldern gewisse Gefahren birgt. Kein Grund ihn derart anzugehen

damit das Thema aber nicht noch weiter ins OT abdriftet werde ich mich hierzu von jetzt an bedeckt halten. Mein Standpunkt ist klar ausformuliert, deinen verstehe ich nicht, wir kommen hier nicht überein ... abgehakt


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Was ist an meinem Standpunkt so unverständlich?

Ich bin ein Gegner gewaltsamer Lösungen und ich lehne die Mehrzahl aller Ismen ab. Einseitige Ansichten verhindern den Blick aufs Ganze!


----------



## Affe (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also vor Wölfen, Bären, Wildschweinen fürchte ich mich eher weniger, das es die bei uns nicht gibt (an wenigen stellen gibt es Wildschweine aber das hält sich sehr in grenzen)

Mein größtes Problem sind Hunde >.<

Ständig stürmen die auf einen zu, rennen einem hinter her u.s.w und das nur weil die Herrchen nicht drauf aufpassen ! 
Mehr ist Gott sei dank noch nicht passiert, aber wehe wenn mich nur einer davon beißt...

Aber auch einem Wolf, Bären oder Wildschwein will ich nicht begegnen auch wenn sie ach so friedlich sein sollen, im Falle eines Falls würde ich den kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Rutschen wir nicht allmählich ins OT?

Der Thread ist viel zu unterhaltsam, um völlig vom Thema abzuweichen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Danke auch an dich Sir Pommes!

Ich bin ja froh, das zumindest ein paar Leute meinen Gedankengang (der nun nicht besonders schwer war) nachvollziehen konnten. Du hast auch erkannt, das ich nichts gegen Wölfe an sich habe. Hatte ich mit Norwegen, USA und Kanada und deren komplett anderen Bedingungen ja auch erwähnt.

Das von Andal nun solche Vorwürfe in Richtung Holocoaust kommen sind nicht nur fehl am Platze und geschmacklos, sondern eine absolute Frechheit!

Andals Ansehen hat für mich jedenfalls extrem gelitten...

Aber auch mein Standpunkt ist klar und deshalb halte ich mich nun auch zurück. Und wenn irgendwann mal Jemand von einem Wolf gebissen wird...immer dran denken, der Wolf wollte nur spielen!


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Danke auch an dich Sir Pommes!
> 
> Ich bin ja froh, das zumindest ein paar Leute meinen Gedankengang (der nun nicht besonders schwer war) nachvollziehen konnten. Du hast auch erkannt, das ich nichts gegen Wölfe an sich habe. Hatte ich mit Norwegen, USA und Kanada und deren komplett anderen Bedingungen ja auch erwähnt.



Stimmt - laut deiner Argumentation darf man die ruhig rumlaufen lassen, sofern Menschen der Zugang zu Schusswaffen erleichter wird, damit man die im Notfall abknallen kann. 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und Andal, wenn wir hier solche Waffengesetze hätten, das wir eine  Pistole mit uns tragen können (wie in Norge), dann können die  "Umweltschützer" hier gerne neben Wölfen und Bären noch Krokodile und  Löwen ansiedeln. Da sowas hier aber nicht möglich ist, werden in  Deutschland früher oder später irgendwelche Menschen in unschöne  Situationen kommen, aus denen sie keine Möglichkeit haben sich selber zu  befreien.
> 
> Irgendwann sind die Wölfe das blosse anschauen auch Leid.
> ...


Ds liest man heraus, das du keine "Lust" hast ein gewisses Risiko zu tragen - dann bleib doch bitte zu Hause und geh es nicht ein 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das von Andal nun solche Vorwürfe in Richtung Holocoaust kommen sind nicht nur fehl am Platze und geschmacklos, sondern eine absolute Frechheit!
> 
> Andals Ansehen hat für mich jedenfalls extrem gelitten...
> 
> Aber auch mein Standpunkt ist klar und deshalb halte ich mich nun auch zurück. Und wenn irgendwann mal Jemand von einem Wolf gebissen wird...immer dran denken, der Wolf wollte nur spielen!


----------



## Andal (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn sich mein gesunkenes Ansehen darin begründet, dass ich es nicht gutheiße, dass Hinz und Kunz bewaffnet durch die Gegend rennen darf, um auszurotten, was ihm gerade Unbehagen bereitet, dann empfinde ich das als Ritterschlag.

Nun denn weiter im eigentlichen Thema!


----------



## ZanderOpi (12. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Da sch..... sich ja einige fast vor Angst auf die Hacken. Ein kleiner Tipp von nen Angler aus dem östlichsten Osten....
#h Wir nehmen zum Kacken ne Kerze und nen Knüppel mit.#h
Mit dem Knüppel verjagen wir die Wölfe und schauen danach mit der Kerze ob sie wiederkommen.
:vik::vik:


----------



## gründler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



ZanderOpi schrieb:


> Wir nehmen zum Kacken ne Kerze und nen Knüppel mit.#h
> Mit dem Knüppel verjagen wir die Wölfe und schauen danach mit der Kerze ob sie wiederkommen.
> :vik::vik:


 

Ja machen wir hier auch,aber man muss aufpassen das man nicht auf die Kerze kackt,sonst wird es dunkel und man sieht die Augen der Wölfe nicht mehr aufleuchten. 


#h


----------



## hsts180 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hi,

was für Geschichten.


Ja Ja die Nacht die kann einen schon Streiche spielen.

Bei mir hat sich in der Morgendämmerrung mal ein Riesen Adler unter dem Schirm ( mit Überwurf )  "verflogen"  Nachdem ich Schlaftrunkend geschriehen habe wie ein kleinens Mädchen mußte ich leider feststellen das es doch nur ein kleiner Zaunkönig war.  #q Und zwei Minuten Später noch mitten im Adrenalin Kick konnte ich eine Schöne Regenbogenforelle aus dem Fluß ziehen. #6


----------



## schomi (12. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich nehme 2 Knüppel mit - einen um das Toilettenpapier aufzuhängen und einen gegen die Wölfe.


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

vor Wölfen habe ich nicht weniger Angst als vor Hunden wobei ich mich
gegen einen Hund warscheinlich erfolgreich wehren kann Wölfe kommen
aber im Rudel ,da hilft mir mein Messer warscheinlich nicht viel.Wenn
man sie sich weiter so vermehren läßt ,was wird dann aus dem übrigen
Wild die alle ihrem Beuteschema entsprechen.?Wölfe gehören schon seit
hunderten Jahren nicht in unsere Natur und so sollte es auch bleiben!


----------



## Lenger06 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich dachte eigentlich immer die meisten Angler sind naturverbunden...was hier einige bzgl. Wölfe von sich geben ist echt erschreckend...Ich freue mich riesig dass diese stolzen Tiere wieder in unseren Gefilden umherziehen...
Wölfe gehören nicht in unsere Wälder? Aber der Mensch gehört in unsere Wälder? Der Mensch darf überall Gott spielen und entscheiden welches Lebewesen wo hin gehört nur damit er sich überall auf der Welt verbreiten kann? Leider wird wahrscheinlich genau diese Einstellung dem Menschen irgendwann zum Verhängnis werden...


----------



## vermesser (13. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wölfe? Beim Angeln? Sach mal, wo seid Ihr denn unterwegs?
Das gefährlichste beim Nachtangeln sind Wildschweine und denen kann man gut aus dem Weg gehen oder sie vertreiben, da sie sich nicht anschleichen.

Außerdem ist man schon aus Sicherheitsgründen wegen Stolpern usw. gut beraten, sich zum Nachtangeln ein übersichtliches Plätzchen zu gönnen...

Ma ehrlich, in Berlin S-Bahn fahre ich mit nem unguten Gefühl bei sovielen Bekloppten in der "Hauptstadt". Aber nachts allein am See oder Meer hatte ich noch nie Angst...


----------



## Patrick S. (13. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich immer die meisten Angler sind naturverbunden...was hier einige bzgl. Wölfe von sich geben ist echt erschreckend...Ich freue mich riesig dass diese stolzen Tiere wieder in unseren Gefilden umherziehen...
> Wölfe gehören nicht in unsere Wälder? Aber der Mensch gehört in unsere Wälder? Der Mensch darf überall Gott spielen und entscheiden welches Lebewesen wo hin gehört nur damit er sich überall auf der Welt verbreiten kann? Leider wird wahrscheinlich genau diese Einstellung dem Menschen irgendwann zum Verhängnis werden...



|good:

Auch ich bin der Meinung das gerade wir als Angler, die sich viel in der Natur aufhalten, diese auch respektieren sollten.

Es kommt mir gerade so vor, als ob hier das Bild des "Naturschützers" zerstört wird...super Fressen für andere Organisationen...#q


----------



## kerasounta (13. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn sich mein gesunkenes Ansehen darin begründet, dass ich es nicht gutheiße, dass Hinz und Kunz bewaffnet durch die Gegend rennen darf, um auszurotten, was ihm gerade Unbehagen bereitet, dann empfinde ich das als Ritterschlag.
> 
> Nun denn weiter im eigentlichen Thema!



Wenn ich mal ne Brücke schlagen darf 3000 Jahre zurück ins antike Hellas !

Bereits die alten griechischen Philosophen verabscheuten Tierquälerei und waren, wie einige Texte belegen, ausgesprochene Tierfreunde, manche von Ihnen waren sogar Vegetarier und aßen vor 2500 jahren nicht einmal Fleisch !

Diese Einstellung finde ich gut, der Genocid eines Menschen ist nicht weit entfernt von der Ausrottung einer Tierspezies.

Was wäre Alexander der Große ohne sein aussergewöhnliches Pferd Boukephalos gewesen? Der in der Geschichte mehrmals erwähnt wird..Was wäre ein Hannibal Barkas ohne sein Elephanten gewesen?
Schützen wir unsere Tiere auf Erden, schützen wir uns Selbst!
Man kann den Gradmesser einer Kultur darauf ausrichten wie diese mit seinen Tieren umgeht.
Jetzt wo wir uns über die Griechen muckieren, Griechenland ist das erste Land in der EU was die Tierhaltung und Tieraufführungen in einem Wanderzirkus verboten hat !


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Jetzt wo wir uns über die Griechen muckieren, Griechenland ist das erste Land in der EU was die Tierhaltung und Tieraufführungen in einem Wanderzirkus verboten hat !


 
Das hat die Griechen ja sehr weit gebracht ... 

Nichts desto trotz ist das eigentliche Thema "Angst beim Nachtangeln"...


----------



## kappldav123 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das hat die Griechen ja sehr weit gebracht ...
> 
> Nichts desto trotz ist das eigentliche Thema "Angst beim Nachtangeln"...



Jawoll! Ein Mittel gegen Angst beim Nachtangeln ist es auch, einfach bei strömendem Regen zu gehen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, irgendwelche Halbstarken Randalierer am Wasser zu treffen, recht gering.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Jawoll! Ein Mittel gegen Angst beim Nachtangeln ist es auch, einfach bei strömendem Regen zu gehen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, irgendwelche Halbstarken Randalierer am Wasser zu treffen, recht gering.



Ist diese geniale Lösung auch auf die Griechen zurückzuführen?


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ist diese geniale Lösung auch auf die Griechen zurückzuführen?



Ne, ganz bestimmt auf die Engländer - die haben halt keine andere Wahl


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe da weniger Schiss . Mit meinen Zwei meter und Einem meter schulterbreite hat man da eher wenig Probleme . Habe aber immer eine Schreckschusspistole dabei . Durfte die auch schon zweimal vorzeigen dann hatten die Typen genug gesehen , austesten auf echtheit wollte bisher noch keiner. Ausserdem durfte ich bei Bund nebenher ausser der Reihe ein wenig Nahkampftraining erlernen von einem ehemahligen KSKler. Der hatte uns einiges sehr schmerzhaftes gezeigt welches ich nur ungern Ausprobieren will. Wenn die Leute wüssten das ich eigendlich ein ganz friedlicher Kerl bin hätte ich mehr Ärger. Aber meine Freunde wissen wie ich drauf bin und für alle anderen mime ich den gefährlichen Burschen mit dem man sich nicht Anlegen sollte|kopfkrat.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

An alle die sich hier wegen Wölfen in die Hose schei..en. Frage , habt ihr denn schon mal einen Wolf in der freien Wildbahn bei uns gesehen ? Also ich nicht . Der letzte bezeugte Angriff auf einen Menschen ist in europa schon fast 100 Jahre her, Ich rede hier von bewiesenen Attacken und nicht von irgendwelchen Hirngespinsten , wo sich rausstellt das es Hunde waren. Für uns als Angler sind doch wohl Wildschweine eine viel grössere Gefahr als Wölfe.Ich habe gesehen in Berlin wie einige dieser verwirten die Schweine gefüttert haben, weil ja die "armen Schweine " im Winter draussen nichts finden und dann verhungern müssten. Auf meinen hinweiss das ds eben der Normale verlauf der Natur ist das die Schwächsten im Winter eben sterben , wurde ich auch noch DarwinistenNazi beschimft. Das Ergebnis hat man vor ein paar Wochen gesehen als es in Berlin zu einem Angriff durch Wildschweine kam , weil ein Joger eben nichts zu fressen dabei hatte . Und glaubt mir so ein zorniger Keiler oder einen saure Bache wird extrem unangenehm. Die stört ein Knüppel überhaupt nicht. Noch was zum thema bitte und das meine ich ernst , bloss nicht auf den Gedanken kommen das man sich mit einem Messer verteidigen sollte , So wie in Krokdile Dundee , das ist ein Messer. Das wird immer von der Polizei und der Staatsanwaltschaft als angriff ausgelegt, weil man sich ja aktiv auf sein Gegenüber zubewegen muss . Also lieber den Hasenfuss geben und einmal feige wenn man kann. Wenns nicht mehr geht dann stärke zeigen denn die meisten der Typen suchen sich Opfer , keine Gegner.|krach:


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Leider musste mein Beitrag gelöscht werden .....


----------



## m1ndgam3 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wir hatten letztens schiss als wir im Gebüsch seitlich von uns Wildschweine hörten. Wir dachten die ham unsere Boilies und unser Futter gerochen. Da ging uns die Düse als das Rascheln näher kam. Unsere Flucht endete dann im Auto xD


----------



## Riesenangler (17. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Eigendlich gehen auch Wildschweine dem Menschen aus dem weg. Es sei denn sie werden überrascht oder in die Ecke getrieben. Man sollte aber vorsichtig sein wenn sie Junge führen , was also so von Februar/März bis in den Spätsommer der fall ist . So ne bache sieht eben nicht ein warum sie den weg räumen sollte. Meist reicht aber ein robustes Auftreten und etwas lärm und die Tiere trollen sich. Die wissen eben auch , wo Menschen sind ist die Luft oft Bleihaltig.:g


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



> Man sollte aber vorsichtig sein wenn sie Junge führen , was also so von Februar/März bis in den Spätsommer der fall ist .



Dies war früher mal so, inzwischen muss man ganzjährig mit Frischlingen rechnen.
Sauen werfen dank milden Wintern und ganzjährigem Nahrungangebot
das ganze Jahr über Frischlinge.
Für die Angsthasen: Einfach ein bischen Lärm machen und die Schweine 
werden flüchten.
Ich halte irgendwelche abgepitschten Zweibeiner für deutlich gefährlicher
als alle heimischen Wildtiere!

Jürgen


----------



## Knispel (17. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> An alle die sich hier wegen Wölfen in die Hose schei..en. Frage , habt ihr denn schon mal einen Wolf in der freien Wildbahn bei uns gesehen ?


 
Ja ich !!!! Sogar hier in Deutschland, nicht in der Lausitz und garnicht lange her. Ich saß in meinem Fototarnzelt, bewaffnet nur mit der "Knipsmaschine" und ein 800 mm, als sich 3 Isegrimm`s ganz ungeniert zeigten. Herrlich anzusehen. 
Übriegens, Luchse und Wildkatzen geben auch richtig etwas her und Igel beim Liebesspiel machen mit ihren Geräuschen ängstliche Naturen 100 % sehr nervös .....


----------



## Andal (17. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Eine amüsante Vorstellung. Der von Urängsten gepeinigte Nachtangler tobt, wie dereinst Rumpelstilzchen, um sein Zelt, um sich die Säue fernzuhalten.


----------



## thanatos (17. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich immer die meisten Angler sind naturverbunden...was hier einige bzgl. Wölfe von sich geben ist echt erschreckend...Ich freue mich riesig dass diese stolzen Tiere wieder in unseren Gefilden umherziehen...
> Wölfe gehören nicht in unsere Wälder? Aber der Mensch gehört in unsere Wälder? Der Mensch darf überall Gott spielen und entscheiden welches Lebewesen wo hin gehört nur damit er sich überall auf der Welt verbreiten kann? Leider wird wahrscheinlich genau diese Einstellung dem Menschen irgendwann zum Verhängnis werden...


 
;+ siehe das ist die Welt die ich dir gegeben habe ,mache
sie dir untertan mit allem was darauf kreucht und fleucht
               Genesis |wavey:


----------



## Mac69 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Tachchen,

meine " Angst"  beim Nachtangeln hält sich sehr in Grenzen.
Früher habe ich immer meinen Schäferhund dabeigehabt,so das es kaum Überraschungen von 2 beinigen  "Freunden" gab.Heutzutage gehe ich oft ohne Hund los -da achte ich aber drauf das ich nicht in der Nähe von irgendwelchen Partytümpeln fische.
Hier an der Ems sind "wilde" Heckrinder angesiedelt worden-imposante Viecher-sind sehr scheu-überraschen aber einen denn noch ab und an-sorgt kurzfristig für Herzklopfen-sie trollen sich aber meistens schnell wieder-gut is.
Vor allem was hier sonst in der Natur kreucht und fleucht habe ich definitiv keine Angst-Respekt allerdings schon.
Da ich auch der Jagd fröne,weiss ich meistens welche Geräusche von wem oder was verursacht werden.

zur Debatte Wolf:
ich sehe manches auch differenziert/kritisch-und ich denke es wird auf kurz oder lang einen "Unfall" geben.Das wird aber eher auf die Dusseligkeit mancher Menschen zurückzuführen sein.Das Geschrei wird auf jedenfall gross sein.
Selbst ich als Jäger befürworte die "Wiederansiedlung" des Wolfes-ob Kulturlandschaft oder nicht.(unter Jägern macht man sich damit auch nicht immer Freunde)
Natürlich wird es in dichtbesiedelten Regionen dabei zwangsläufig auch zu Problemen führen.
Deswegen aber ne Gattung zu "vertreiben" /auszurotten halte ich für Schwachsinn.Der Wolf ist manches aber kein blutrünstiges Monster-der Angler und Spaziergänger frisst ;-)
Natürlich wollen Landwirte,Jäger,Wolffans etc. alle ihre unterschiedlichen interessen wahrnehmen......
Selbst in der Lausitz ist es definitiv nicht so das man hinter jedem Baum nen Wolf sieht ;-)
Ich persönlich plädiere dafür den Bestand weiterhin zu erforschen/beobachten-und wird der Bestand wirklich zu gross  ggf. eingreifend tätig zu werden.
Das würde ich aber nicht zwangsläufig wegen nem vereinzelten Übergriff oder 30 gerissenen Schafen gut heissen..... 
Übrigens von einem übermässigen Bestand kann man heute wirklich noch nicht sprechen-selbst in der Lausitz nicht ;-)

Sollte euch bei angeln mal nen Wolf begegnen -seht es als Lebensrisiko-genauso wie Autofahren-wobei das Risiko verletzt zu werden beim Autofahren weit aus grösser ist ;-)

ironie:
Zurück zur Natur-solange es nichts gibt was mir unangenehm werden oder mich einschränken kann..........


Gruss

Mac


----------



## Taxidermist (18. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Mac 69, mit deiner (gesunden)Einstellung zum Wolf bist du unter den Waidmännern wohl ganz klar in der Minderheit.
Die meisten wird wahrscheinlich der Beuteneid plagen, denn der "böse" Wolf wird ja auch das eine oder andere Reh vertilgen.
Und genau deshalb wird der Wolf bei uns auch langfristig keine großen Chancen haben, im Zweifelsfall hat man ihn als wildernden Hund angesprochen, wenn er denn doch, verbotener Weise, erlegt wird!
Davon ab, sterben die meisten Wölfe höchstwahrscheinlich den Verkehrstod, spätestens wenn sie sich neue Reviere erschließen wollen oder müssen.
Die sich bis jetzt etablierten Tiere können wohl von Glück reden, dass die Landbevölkerung und wohl auch einige der Jagdausübungsberechtigten, bisher keine "Brunomentaltät" entwickelt haben!

Jürgen

P.S.: Angeblich soll der Prädatorendruck sogar zu qualitativ besseren Trophäen führen!


----------



## Riesenangler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ Knispel . Glückwunsch. Ich würde mich echt mal freuen einen Wolf zu sehen. Von einem Luchs mal ganz zu schweigen . Bist ein echter Glückspils , zumindest wenn es um das sehen eines Wolfes geht. Ich habe ja vor keinem Tier wirklich schiss aber einen gesunden Respekt, weil die meisten Viecher nach dem Motto leben : Lässt du mich in ruh , lass ich dich in ruh.|rolleyes


----------



## White Carp (19. November 2012)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Beim mir ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, da ich immer mit meinem Freund unterwegs bin. Allerdings ist das alles sehr abgelegen und normal braucht man dort auch keine Angst zu haben, dass da Nachts jemand hinkommt. 
Trotzdem sind wir immer hellhörig da wir auch schon einiges über Überfälle 
gehört haben. Zu Zweit fühlt man sich generell immer sicherer.


----------



## Xarzax (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ach ja, das Nachtangeln.
Hat mir als Jugendlicher immer am meisten Spaß gemacht.
War allerdings immer nur mit meinem Bruder unterwegs. Bekomme nun im Juli endlich mein eigenes Auto und werde dann wohl mehrmals die Woche gehen, vermutlich alleine da ich eigentlich kaum welche kenne die Angeln mögen. Evtl. lern ich ja welche im Verein kennen.

Passiert ist mir bisher noch nie etwas und bis auf andere Angler habe ich auch nie welche bei Nacht gesehen. Tagsüber traf ich hingegen schon öfters auf Spaziergänger, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Der Thread wurde 2005 gestartet und läuft immer noch. |supergri


----------



## Fuhlman (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Moinsen,

wir machen meistens Nachtangeln vom 
Boot auf der Ostsee und wenn wir Nachtangeln am Land
machen sind es meistens Häfen wie Lübeck / Travemünde 
oder einen FoPu und bis jetzt gab es nie Probleme.

Haben aber auch keine Angst da wir nie alleine sind.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich bin eigentlich nicht der klassische Nacht- ANSITZER... 
Aber im Sommer geh ich abends immer mal gern ne Runde um einen schönen See, nur mit spinnrute und Taschenlampe...

Einmal bin ich einen trampelpfad entlang gelaufen, und als ich gerade an einer Lichtung und ein paar Bäumen vorbeilauf geht einfach neben dem Baum einen Meter neben dir ein krass helles Licht an!

Ich erschreck mich natürlich wie sonst was und guck voll ins Licht... 

Dann nur ein "ach du bist das!"

Da hatte ein mir bekannter karpfenangler sein Zelt so geschickt aufgebaut dass ich keine Chance hatte ihn zu sehen... 

Er hat mich Jetzt kommen gehört und ist lieber mal in Deckung gegangen... 



Ich kann nur empfehlen immer eine Starke LED Taschenlampe dabei zu haben, ich kann seit dieser Nacht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass man absolut orientierungslos ist für einige Momente, diese Momente können im Notfall für einen selber sehr wichtig sein!

Ich bevorzuge Lampen wie die LED-lenser p7.2... Kostet gut, aber ist unübertroffen!
Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Maas-runner94 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur empfehlen immer eine Starke LED Taschenlampe dabei zu haben, ich kann seit dieser Nacht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass man absolut orientierungslos ist für einige Momente, diese Momente können im Notfall für einen selber sehr wichtig sein!


Ein guter dicker knüppel geht auch, kostet auch nicht so viel.


----------



## jhd81 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo

Ich gehe auch sehr regelmäßig Nachtangeln. Bisher ist eigentlich noch nichts passiert. Einen Schreckmoment hatte ich als ich tief und fest auf meiner Liege geschlafen habe, (ohne Zelt). und ich durch die nicht so angenehmen Zungenküsse von 2 wildfremden Schäferhunden geweckt wurde.
Die beiden sind ihrem Herrchen davon gerannt beim nächtlichen Spaziergang. Ihr Herrchen war ca 2 Minuten nach Ihnen bei mir und entschuldigte sich höflich.

Das ganz war im Endeffekt also nicht weiter tragisch, aber man steht senkrecht auf der Liege wenn man so geweckt wird :vik:


----------



## Maas-runner94 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



zokker schrieb:


> Ein guter dicker knüppel geht auch, kostet auch nicht so viel.





Klar geht das auch, aber man muss es ja nicht drauf anlegen... 

Heutzutage muss man dann noch aufpassen dass man hinterher nicht als eigentliches Opfer selber verklagt wird!

Übrigens, Ein Kumpel von mir ist Schädlingsbekämpfer, der hat immer ein schönes Luftgewehr im Kofferraum liegen, ein besseres Mittel als Argument hab ich noch nicht erlebt bis jetzt!

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## huawei71 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe nachmittags einige Folgen von The  Walking death geschaut...danach bin ich auch Nachtangeln gegangen...also das mache ich auch nicht mehr#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



jhd81 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> angenehmen Zungenküsse von 2 wildfremden ...
> 
> aber man steht senkrecht auf der Liege wenn man so geweckt wird :vik:



Das kommt ganz drauf an, was man gerade träumt.


----------



## jhd81 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

:k:k:k

Dann hab ich was falsches geträumt .

Sonst hätte ich anders  reagiert #6


----------



## oberfranke (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Vor einigen Jahren war ich mit Tochter und einem Sohn – damals etwa 8 und 15 Jahre-  beim angeln an nen Baggersee. Es war schon stockdunkel, so etwa 22:00h. Ich war gerade beim zusammenpacken am Auto. Als ich ein „Knicklicht“ auf die Tochter zuspringen sah. Irgendwie erwischte ich die Tochter an der Kleidung und riß sie zu mir her. Da wo gerade noch ihr Kopf war hörte ich das klappen Zähne. Keine Sekunde starte der Köter durch und sprang meinen Sohn in den Rücken, der mit nen Satz einfach ins Wasser so dass nur die Jacke zerrissen wurde.  Der Köter dreht sich wie von Sinnen im Kreis und sucht wütend ein neues Opfer. In dem Moment bin ich mit lauten Gebrüll und 100 Kilo Lebendgewicht mit voller Wucht auf das Vieh gesprungen. Zum Glück ist der Bursche selber so erschrocken das er abhaute. So etwa in dem Moment stand der Besitzer vom Hund neben mir. Nach dem typischen „ Der tut doch nichts“ haben irgendwann Anglerkollegen die um den ganzen See herbeieilten schlimmeres verhindern können in dem sich mich bändigten. Den Burschen habe ich so dermaßen mit den Fäusten verformt das ihn seine eigene Frau nicht mehr erkannt hat.  Ich bin ein sehr gutmütiger Mensch aber die Angst um meine Kid´s haben mich doch etwas emotional werden lassen. 
  Wie sich im nach hinein herausstellte war sein Vater selber Angler.   Dort hatte er Platzverbot weil es Probleme mit Angler und Hund gab. Der Hund hatte einen seiner Welpen freilaufend dabei. Der Hund hatte lt Besitzer gut 80 Kilo Kampfgewicht. Er läuft frei in der Fußgängerzone rum und er könne nicht verstehen das er sich nachts in der freien Natur anders verhalten sollte.  
  Wie die Sache ausgegangen wäre wenn der Hund kein Licht am Halsband gehabt und ich nicht zufällig am Auto gestanden und meine Tochter nicht genau neben mir und mein Sohn nicht ins Wasser gesprungen wäre und der Köter nach meinen Sprung auf ihm drauf nicht abgehauen wäre.
  Mir laufen heute noch Schauer über den Rücken  und die Hände zittern- Wahnsinn. 
  Wie die körperbetonte Diskussion mit dem Hundebesitzer und mir ausgegangen wäre weiß ich so etwa. 
  Achja- ich habe den Hundebesitzer angezeigt. (er mich wegen der KV nicht) Durch den Verein bekam er Platzverbot und ein Annäherungsverbot von 100 Meter zum Baggersee. 
  Ich habe davon nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Casso (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



oberfranke schrieb:


> [...]Den Burschen habe ich so dermaßen mit den Fäusten verformt das ihn seine eigene Frau nicht mehr erkannt hat.  Ich bin ein sehr gutmütiger Mensch aber die Angst um meine Kid´s haben mich doch etwas emotional werden lassen.[...]



Emotional werden in so einer Situation ist die eine Sache (verständlicher Weise) aber dann öffentlich damit prahlen den Hundebesitzer regelrecht "verformt" zu haben zeugt dann doch von geistiger Einschränkung ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Achja- ich habe den Hundebesitzer angezeigt. (er mich wegen der KV nicht)



Gehörst du aber.

Leider gibt es immer wieder Angler/Menschen,die mit ihren Kindern ebenfalls den Raum anderer Angler Missbrauchen,mit dem Vorwand ihren Kindern etwas schönen zeigen zu wollen/können.

Ich gehe auch mit dem Hund angeln,wieviele Leute zu mir kommen mit dem Satz "der Spielt sicher nur" ist erschreckend.Gut das er aber bellt,wenn jemand in unsere "Rudelzone" eindringt.

Mehr Miteinander ist oftmals eine eindeutige einseitige Beziehung.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich kann, obwohl selbst Hundehalter, den Oberfranken gut verstehen und meine Handlungsweise wäre ähnlich ausgefallen!
Selbst habe ich auch schon einige Hunde, zumindest bei Attacken auf meine Hunde, mit Fußtritten räsoniert und wenn Herrchen oder Frauchen daraufhin blöd wurden, ihnen zumindest angedroht die gleiche Behandlung angedeien zu lassen.
Es laufen einfach zu viele Idioten mit schlecht, bis gar nicht erzogenen Hunden herum.Die gucken Sonntags Rütters Hundespielchen im TV und meinen, mit etwas Leckerchen und bischen Klickern können sie ihre Tölen auf die Allgemeinheit loslassen!
Die meisten können auch gar nicht verstehen, dass nicht jeder ihren Liebling auch mag.

Nachtrag 1: wenn ich so überlege, sind auch Hundehalter die einzigen Menschen mit denen ich am Wasser schon Probleme hatte!
Weder mit Schwimmern, Bootfahrern, oder normalen Passanten gab es in meinem Anglerleben jemals ein Problem, nur immer wieder mit Hundehaltern!

Nachtrag 2: Noch was, wenn man als Angler tatsächlich von einem Hund attackiert wird und dabei kann man sehr schnell den kürzeren ziehen, je nach Format und Kampfstärke des Hundes, ihr steht am Wasser.
Soll heißen, sofort zusammen mit dem Hund ins Wasser, wenns ein "guter" ist, hat der sich sowieso schon irgendwo verbissen!
Im Wasser seid ihr jedem Hund überlegen, er wird auch sobald er Wasser ins Maul und Nase bekommt sofort loslassen, wenn ich mit ihm im Wasser wäre, dann geht auch recht schnell sein Leben zu Ende!

Jürgen


----------



## Forellenfreier (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also, was ich so vom Rhein lese, bin ich schon froh an der Ostseeküste zu wohnen. Schlechte Ereignisse gab es hier zum Glück noch nicht. Dennoch würde ich nicht irgendwo alleine Zelten oder so, man kann ja doch nie wissen.


----------



## Matten_K (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also alleine niemals. An der Ostsee vielleicht... Aber nicht hier in HH. Vor Jahren hatten wir mal die unangenehme Situation,  dass wir mit sechs Mann auf einem Anleger saßen und von einer Gruppe Halbstarker angemacht wurden. Lag wohl aber auch viel mehr daran,  dass die nur einen von uns von Land aus sehen konnten. Nach der Aussage: Ey!! Typ gibsu Geld!" sind  wir übrigen aufgestanden woraufhin einer der anderen ein Messer zog. Da wir Angler alle ebenfalls Messer bei uns haben,   haben wir nur darauf hingewiesen. Das führte zu keiner Pattsituation und wir konnten unbedrängt packen und flitzen.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gehörst du aber



Und du hast bestimmt keine Kinder, oder? 
Also da kann ich schon verstehn dass man mal kurz ausrastet und dem Hundehalter ein paar dengelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Und du hast bestimmt keine Kinder, oder?
> Also da kann ich schon verstehn dass man mal kurz ausrastet und dem Hundehalter ein paar dengelt.



Ich kann aber für Unfähigkeit eines Hundehalter nicht im Umkehrschluss selbst zum Hund werden .

Darüber hinhaus habe ich keine Kinder,bin mir aber sehr wohl bewusst,was in einem Vorgeht.Das Band von Geschwistern ist in jeglicher Beziehung nicht anders,trotz allem,es Rechtfertigt solches Verhalten nicht....


----------



## Casso (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@schwarzbarsch:
Ich weiß dass du nicht mich angesprochen hast aber ich gebe trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu. Natürlich verhält man sich anders, wenn es um die eigenen Kinder geht. Das ist auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Aber muss man dann im Nachhinein mit dieser Geschichte hausieren gehen bzw. den sinnlosesten Teil so bildhaft ausschmücken und sich selbst noch als eine Art Held darstellen? Ich denke eher nicht. 

Hier wäre meiner Meinung nach weniger mehr gewesen. Aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Na dann will ich auch mal 
Heutzutage gehe ich nicht mehr alleine zum Nachtangeln.
Als junger erwachsener war das mal ganz anders |supergri
Von diversen Vorkommnissen mit geistig Verwirrten und anderen bekloppten nachts am See will ich jetzt mal absehen, da weis ich mir zu helfen .|supergri
Mittlerweile sind eh immer meine beiden Kinder mit dabei. Macht  mehr Spass als Mutterseelen alleine in der Pampa 
zu sitzen und die beiden haben richtig Spass daran.

.


----------



## oberfranke (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich prahle hier mit keiner Tat. ich schreibe so wie es war. Das war keine Beleidigung oder Ohrfeige dieser Angriff galt dem Leben meiner Kids. Das werde ich nicht hinnehmen. Wer mir hier geistige Einschränkung unterstellt und mich dabei überhaupt nicht kennt hat nicht nur einen richtig an der Klatsche. 
Ich bin selber Hundebesitzer diese Pfeife hat einen Hund der zudem wiederholt auffällig geworden ist Nachts mit seinem Welpen in Freier Natur laufen lassen. Ich bin auch nicht in irgend jemanden seinen Bereich eingedrungen oder habe hier irgendwas mißachtet. Ich/wir wurden hier 
angegriffen. Da ging es nicht um ein Miteinander oder fehlendes Verständniss. 
Soll ich mich hinstellen und Pfui Hasso schreien, soll ich bitte leinen sie ihren Hund an sagen? oder mich dafür entschuldigen das ich geboren wurde. Ne, so nicht.
Ich bin nicht stolz auf diese Tat, ich bereue sie nicht und würde sie sofort wieder machen. Damit wir uns hier verstanden haben. Ich habe kein Waffe benutzt kein Messer, keinen Stock, kein Pfefferspray einfach nichts nur meine Fäuste.  Ich habe bei der Polizei auch ausgesagt das ich ihn etwas verformt habe -und?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Pfefferspray sollte man eigentlich immer zum Nachtangeln dabei haben zumindest in der Großstadt, nichtmal zwangsläufig wegen schlechterzogenen Sofawölfen eher schon wegen betrunkenen und ebenso begriffsstuzigen Halbstarken die ankommen und meinen sie würden genau JETZT gerne mal das Angeln ausprobieren und absolut gar nicht verstehen das man 
a.)seine Ruhe will
b.)das Gerät teuer war
C.)man keinen Bock drauf hat sich in Probleme zu begeben (zumindest bei uns ist der nächste Aufseher nie all zu weit)

Bei Hunden hilft Pfeffer aber wohl nicht immer, hab von Fällen gehört in denen anscheinend keine Beeinträchtigung des Hundes durch den Pfeffereinsatz vorlag...naja jeder von uns trägt ja im Zweifelsfall immernoch ein Messer bei sich. Bis jetzt hat mir aber in jeder Situation ein kräftiger tritt richtung Hund geholfen und weitere Maßnamen waren überflüssig. Meiner Ex hat mal ein Stefford in den Allerwertesten gebissen (hatte einen guten Geschmack der Hund) selbst der ist nach dem Kuss mit der Stahlkappe sofort abgezogen.

Oberfranke: Verformt hört sich schon krass an  mich persönlich stört es nicht, ich habe in meiner Vergangenheit schon in ganz anderen Situationen so reagiert, vielleicht wählst du das nächste mal ne andere Ausdrucksweise die etwas öffentlichkeitstauglicher ist  manche stellen sich eben schnell mal an wenn es darum geht körperliche Auseinandersetzungen in Schriftform erleben zu müssen. 
Ich kann deine Reaktion jedenfalls verstehen,(auch wenn fantastic fishing mit seiner Aussage von wegen nicht selber zum Hund werden, grundsätzlich recht hat!)aber besonders wenn es um Kinder geht schaltet die Sicherung schonmal auf Sparbetrieb und im endeffekt ist man doch froh das andere einen von schlimmerem abgehalten haben. 
Kann mich da an eine Situation auf nem Festival erinnern wo auf einmal gegen jemanden der Vorwurf der Vergewaltigung im Raum stand. Das hat ganz heftig Sänge gegeben und später kam raus das Mädel hat aus Eifersucht ganz böse ******* gelabert...ich war heil froh das andere Festivalbesucher mich davon abgehalten haben ihm besoffen wie ich war nochmal hinterher zu laufen und das was ich angefangen habe fortzuführen, im Endeffekt habe ich mich bei ihm entschuldigt die Schmerztabletten bezahlt und wir sind zusammen ein Bier trinken gegangen. Im nachhinein habe ich ihm dann nochmal 250€ Schmerzensgeld überwiesen, damit war die Sache dann auch durch....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Oberfranke: Verformt hört sich schon krass an  mich persönlich stört es nicht, ich habe in meiner Vergangenheit schon in ganz anderen Situationen so reagiert, vielleicht wählst du das nächste mal ne andere Ausdrucksweise die etwas öffentlichkeitstauglicher ist  manche stellen sich eben schnell mal an wenn es darum geht körperliche Auseinandersetzungen in Schriftform erleben zu müssen.



Unfug.Schreiben kann man,wie man will.Aber zu Suggerieren mit Gewalt irgendetwas zu Regeln ist absoluter Schwachsinn!Es gibt Leute die sich genau an solchen Aussagen legitimieren,was man auch schön Beobachten kann.

Meistens kann man Dinge mit einem Bier und deinen 250€ schmerzensgeld regeln,ich habe aber Fälle erlebt,wo jemand einfach mal 2 Monate im Koma gelandet ist,wegen einer einfachen "Ordnungsschelle".

Ein Vertreiben des Hundes reicht in aller Regel aus,danach Polizei/Ordnungsamt verständigen und fertig.Zumal ein Hund,wenn er wirklich die Absicht hat,jemanden zu verletzten,dies auch schafft.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ fantastic 
schön das in deiner gutmenschen realität sich alles so regeln lässt 

er hat nichts mit gewallt geregelt damit setzt du ja ihm sogar vorsatz an
sondern sich bzw seine familie verteidigt und das ist was anderes
davon mal abgesehen das der hund nicht einmal angeleint war ist
in meinen augen schon das erste prblem
auch bin ich der meinung das der hund wie eine waffe zu betrachten ist
und wer so fahrlässig agiert ist in dem moment auch eine gefahr hund und besitzer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> @ fantastic
> schön das in deiner gutmenschen realität sich alles so regeln lässt




Stark!Wer eine Diskussion so eröffnet,hat doch keine Lust auf eine Diskussion.Es hat nichts,überhaupt nichts mit "Gutmensch" zu tun,wenn man sich gegen Gewalt ausspricht.

Soll ich den nächsten Pappi verprügeln,weil sein Kind an meine Angel geht oder was?Ich meinte natürlich verformen.....#d

Es ist die eine Sache sich zu verteidigen,die anderen jemandem Schaden zuzufügen,differenzier das einfach mal.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unfug.Schreiben kann man,wie man will.Aber zu Suggerieren mit Gewalt irgendetwas zu Regeln ist absoluter Schwachsinn!Es gibt Leute die sich genau an solchen Aussagen legitimieren,was man auch schön Beobachten kann.



Kapierst du eigentlich nicht, das es sich bei dem geschilderten Hergang von Oberfranke um eine Ausnahmesituation handelte. Er hat so reagiert, weil seine Kinder in Gefahr waren und nicht wie du hier suggerierst um das Faustrecht wieder einzuführen.

Man sieht doch schon an der Formulierung von Oberfranke, dass  ihn das Geschehene immer noch emotional berührt.
Also halt doch jetzt einfach mal den Ball flach, und Versuch nicht die Ausnahmehandlung eines Vaters als Gewaltverherrlichend darzustellen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Kapierst du eigentlich nicht, das es sich bei dem geschilderten Hergang von Oberfranke um eine Ausnahmesituation handelte. Er hat so reagiert, weil seine Kinder in Gefahr waren und nicht wie du hier suggerierst um das Faustrecht wieder einzuführen.
> .



Spielt keine Rolle,ein Forum ist zum Diskutieren da.Zumal er den Hund vertrieb,erst später dann am Halter sich "emotional" entlastete.

Ich sehe darin 2 verschiedene Dinge.

Wenn ich so jeden Tag bei allen emotionalem Reagieren würde,wäre ich wohl lange im Gefängnis.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unfug.Schreiben kann man,wie man will.Aber zu Suggerieren mit Gewalt irgendetwas zu Regeln ist absoluter Schwachsinn!Es gibt Leute die sich genau an solchen Aussagen legitimieren,was man auch schön Beobachten kann.
> 
> Meistens kann man Dinge mit einem Bier und deinen 250€ schmerzensgeld regeln,ich habe aber Fälle erlebt,wo jemand einfach mal 2 Monate im Koma gelandet ist,wegen einer einfachen "Ordnungsschelle".
> 
> Ein Vertreiben des Hundes reicht in aller Regel aus,danach Polizei/Ordnungsamt verständigen und fertig.Zumal ein Hund,wenn er wirklich die Absicht hat,jemanden zu verletzten,dies auch schafft.



glaube gar nicht, dass die strafe so drastisch ausfallen würde. wäre am ehesten unverhältnismässige notwehr und auch noch affekthandlung...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> glaube gar nicht, dass die strafe so drastisch ausfallen würde. wäre am ehesten unverhältnismässige notwehr und auch noch affekthandlung...



Hab es auf den Post von dem anderen Kollegen bezogen.

Zum Sachverhalt an sich kommt es auf den entstandenen Schaden eben an,ob Zähne fehlen,ob psychische Probleme entstanden sind und derlei Dinge.

Ich hab auch schon erlebt,wie jemand für ein einfaches Umstoßen 150€ durchlegen durfte.Alles Auslegungssache.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also Fantastic, mit dir zu diskutieren ist ungefähr so sinnvoll als zu versuchen den Rhein Grundelfrei zu bekommen, und zwar mit nem Aquariumkescher.

Ich hab meine Meinung, du die deine, und damit hat sich's auch für mich.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



> Stark!Wer eine Diskussion so eröffnet,hat doch keine Lust auf eine  Diskussion.Es hat nichts,überhaupt nichts mit "Gutmensch" zu tun,wenn  man sich gegen Gewalt ausspricht.



naja du behauptest und unterstellst anderen auch einfach dinge da wunderst du dich das man dies auch bei dir macht ?
du weisst ja anscheinend auch worauf ich lust habe und worauf nicht
ich bin auch grundsätzlich gegen gewalt aber unsere welt ist eben nicht so schön 
ok benutze ich eben ein anderes wort moralapostel  vielleicht fühlst du dich dabei nicht ganz so angegriffen



> Soll ich den nächsten Pappi verprügeln,weil sein Kind an meine Angel geht oder was?Ich meinte natürlich verformen.....#d


fehlen dir jetzt argumente das du ein beistpiel benenst was inhaltlich nichts mit dem vorganz zu tun hat ?



> Es ist die eine Sache sich zu verteidigen,die anderen jemandem Schaden zuzufügen,differenzier das einfach mal.


du machst es gerade doch selbst du differenzierst nicht
er hat sich verteidigt

dafür das du so eine null gewalt einstellung hast finde ich doch das du sehr polarisierst


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab es auf den Post von dem anderen Kollegen bezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Sachverhalt in dem Fall würde eher die Straftat definieren sprich kV oder skv. 
Was sich abgespielt hat ist ja unstrittig, die Affekthandlung und Notwehr würden aber strafmildernd wirken, wenn nicht sogar freisprechen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> naja du behauptest und unterstellst anderen auch einfach dinge da wunderst du dich das man dies auch bei dir macht ?
> du weisst ja anscheinend auch worauf ich lust habe und worauf nicht
> ich bin auch grundsätzlich gegen gewalt aber unsere welt ist eben nicht so schön
> ok benutze ich eben ein anderes wort moralapostel  vielleicht fühlst du dich dabei nicht ganz so angegriffen



Wo geht es dabei um dich?



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> fehlen dir jetzt argumente das du ein beistpiel benenst was inhaltlich nichts mit dem vorganz zu tun hat ?



Der Vergleich zählt.



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> du machst es gerade doch selbst du differenzierst nicht
> er hat sich verteidigt



Erst Verteidigt,dann angegriffen,darin liegt für mich ein Unterschied.



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> dafür das du so eine null gewalt einstellung hast finde ich doch das du sehr polarisierst



Weil ich mich gegen Gewalt ausspreche und den Sachverhalt nicht gut heisse?

Ich habe nirgends etwas gegen das vorgehen gegenüber der Hundeattacke geschrieben,sondern um das einfache Handhaben seiner Emotionen,mit Gewalt,gegenüber dem Halter.

Was du hinein interpretierst ist deine Sache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Der Sachverhalt in dem Fall würde eher die Straftat definieren sprich kV oder skv.
> Was sich abgespielt hat ist ja unstrittig, die Affekthandlung und Notwehr würden aber strafmildernd wirken, wenn nicht sogar freisprechen.



Wenn ich den Hund verjage und nach verstrichener Zeit dem Halter eins überbügel?

Hängt doch dann aber sicher von der Schwere der Tat ab,da sie eben unverhältnismäßig sein kann.

Ich bin kein Jurist,mir gehts auch weniger um das Strafmaß,als um die Vernunft.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich frage mich bei den immer wieder aufkommenden Hundediskussionen nur eines, was ist mehr Wert?
 Nicht jeder kann mit freilaufenden Hunden etwas anfangen, deren Verhalten einschätzen, sein Verhalten darauf einstellen.
 Von Extremsituationen ganz abgesehen, wenn Wuffi nicht mehr weiß, was er tut. Der Satz -er will nur spielen#d
 Fantastic fishing sollte mal darüber reden, wenn er Kinder hat, vorher ist das graue Theorie
 Und danke an Taxidermist, das umreißt die Situation.
 ich hab mal nen Hund, der nicht mehr händelbar war, in Indianerart wieder beherrschbar gemacht, der hat alees gemacht, was Kommandos so hergeben, ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen den frei laufen zu lassen. es sind immer Tiere!
 Gruß A.


----------



## madpraesi (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo miteinander |wavey:

ich bin Hundehalter und gegen jede Form von Aggressionen aber ich kann verstehen das er ihn verformt hat.
Ich bin Vater von 3 Kindern und kenne mich (und meine Frau) beruflich mit Hunden aus.
Und jetzt kommt das ABER viele Hundehalter wissen wirklich nicht wie Hunde reagieren und meistens sogar unangeleint lassen  #q
und dieser Standard Spruch der will doch nur spielen Hass ich wie die Pest :r :r :r
Es gibt Leinenpflicht  und fertig und jeder Hundehalter ist verpflichtet wie beim Auto fahren vorausschauend zu achten.
Wenn Kinder im Spiel sind umso mehr .......
Es kann sich nicht jeder verstehen und das ist bei Hunden genauso wie bei uns Menschen und wer keine Kinder hat kann es nicht so nachvollziehen Punkt aus.....
Das ist einfach so ich würde genauso ausrasten erst kommen die Kinder und dann die Tiere (bzw.die Tierhalter)

Gruß Christian :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Fantastic fishing sollte mal darüber reden, wenn er Kinder hat, vorher ist das graue Theorie
> .



Ich kann nur wiederholen:

Das Verhalten gegenüber dem Hund ist doch vollkommen richtig.Es ging nur um das danach.Und nochmals,ich muss keine Kinder haben,um zu verstehen was Emotionen sind.

Ein Hund hat auch nicht ohne Leine dort zu laufen,wo es nicht gestattet ist.Taxider schrieb vortrefflich,was zu schreiben ist.

Eben das Abhandeln mit Gewalt,wie gehabt,das kann doch keiner gut heißen....


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hier wird wohl bald einiges gelöscht werden


----------



## madpraesi (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

PS: vergessen zu erwähnen ich will auch nur spielen ..............
mit dem Hundehalter #c

Gruß Christian 


PSS: Ich glaube wenn es um deine Familie geht würdest Du auch alles machen auch EMOTIONAL und erst dann nachdenken lass bitte die Kirche im Dorf denn sonst sind Deine Beiträge echt okay


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Hund verjage und nach verstrichener Zeit dem Halter eins überbügel?
> 
> Hängt doch dann aber sicher von der Schwere der Tat ab,da sie eben unverhältnismäßig sein kann.
> 
> Ich bin kein Jurist,mir gehts auch weniger um das Strafmaß,als um die Vernunft.



verstrichene zeit ist relativ. er ist ja nicht am nächsten tag zu ihm nach hause gefahren und hat ihn dann angegriffen, sondern beim ersten aufeinandertreffen, affekt ist somit durchaus gegeben.

unverhältnismäßigkeit ja, aber die hat ja trotzdem nichts mit der feststellung der notwehr zu tun. ausserdem ist das auch hier durchaus dehnbar.

ich hab den käse mal studiert, an notwehr im strafgesetz erinner ich mich sogar noch dunkel.

wie weit sowas ausgelegt wird sieht man bei nem hells angel der bei ner hausdurchsuchung nen polizisten durch die tür erschossen und getötet hat. er war in der annahme eine verfeindete bande würde ihn belangen wollen und hat somit in notwehr gehandelt. daher wurde er durch den bgh von der tötung freigesprochen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



madpraesi schrieb:


> PSS: Ich glaube wenn es um deine Familie geht würdest Du auch alles machen auch EMOTIONAL und erst dann nachdenken lass bitte die Kirche im Dorf denn sonst sind Deine Beiträge echt okay



Christian,ich verstehe doch worum es geht,mir geht es nur um folgendes:

Ich kann meine Familie schützen,egal wovor,aber es ist etwas anderes,wenn ich aus einer Emotion heraus jemanden dann an die Gurgel gehe.Ich habe eine kleine Schwester,uns trennen 19 Jahre,ich hab sie mit groß gezogen,alles was dazu zählt.Nur dazu.Ich würde sie schützen,mit allen Mitteln.Aber:

Ich würde ihr sicher niemals beibringen andere Menschen zu schlagen,weil ich mich nicht unter Kontrolle habe.

Ich wundere mich auch kaum,wenn im Internet all diese Videos auftauchen,wo Kinder sich die Schädel einschlagen oder dergleichen weil:

Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm.

Es geht vielmehr um die Botschaft dahinter.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

generell hast du recht,  allerdings find ich das in diesem fall einfach nicht anwendbar. du schießt hier eindeutig über das ziel hinaus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> generell hast du recht,  allerdings find ich das in diesem fall einfach nicht anwendbar. du schießt hier eindeutig über das ziel hinaus.



Du meinst meinen einfachen Appell,nicht mit Gewalt zu Antworten?|bigeyes


----------



## madpraesi (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich verstehe deine Intention glaub mir aber viele Hundehalter nicht und darüber rege ich mich auf und glaub mir er brüstet sich nicht damit das er ihn verformt hat das war ein  war ein erzählen in seiner Form 
das würden viele so machen , er war stolz auf seinen Sohn (der ins Wasser gesprungen ist und gleichzeitig das er seine Tochter geschützt hat) und glaube mir wenn Du mal wirklich von einem Hund angegriffen wirst dann weißt Du was los ist.....und da gibt es nur Emotionen ich spreche aus Erfahrung  (natürlich auch Erfahrung) und wenn dann noch der Hundehalter Sprüche macht glaub mir dann geht es nur ab|krach:

Gruß Christian


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Intention glaub mir aber viele Hundehalter nicht und darüber rege ich mich auf und glaub mir er brüstet sich nicht damit das er ihn verformt hat das war ein  war ein erzählen in seiner Form
> das würden viele so machen , er war stolz auf seinen Sohn (der ins Wasser gesprungen ist und gleichzeitig das er seine Tochter geschützt hat) und glaube mir wenn Du mal wirklich von einem Hund angegriffen wirst dann weißt Du was los ist.....und da gibt es nur Emotionen ich spreche aus Erfahrung  (natürlich auch Erfahrung) und wenn dann noch der Hundehalter Sprüche macht glaub mir dann geht es nur ab|krach:
> 
> Gruß Christian



Ich habe einen Hund aus dem Tierheim,eine Sicherstellung.Cattledog/Staff-Mix.

Ich weiß damit umzugehen,welche Verantwortung einem Entgegensteht.Ich weiß auch zu gut,das viele Leute gerne mal den Harten markieren.

Mein Hund wurde unzählige male Verprügelt und zum Abschied mit Maulkorb nochmal richtig Breit gemacht.

Das schöne ist ja,das viele Leute einem auch Begegnen und meinen:

Der Hund will sicher nur spielen |uhoh: Mir geht halt auch gewaltig immer diese einseitige Berichterstattung auf den Sack.Hunde dürfen nicht beissen,aber Menschen schlagen,verstehste?

Hund wird erzogen,Mensch nicht,hatte schwere Kindheit


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@ fantastic 
du redest die ganze zeit von differenzieren und gewalt emotionen u.s.w wobei gewalt ohne emotion geht das ? 


> s,wenn ich aus einer Emotion heraus jemanden dann an die Gurgel gehe


gerade dann ist es nachvollziehbar und in meinen auch in anführungstrichen  verständlich
weill ohne emotionen und eine affekt oder handlung aus angst wäre man ja ein soziopath? 
wann wenn nicht dann sollte man gewalt anwenden alles andere außer in einer solchen sitation wäre eher verwerflich 



> Ich würde ihr sicher niemals beibringen andere Menschen zu schlagen,weil ich mich nicht unter Kontrolle habe.



und wieder ein beispiel wo ich mich echt frage was dich bewegt so eines zu nenen 
und im kontext der ganzen diskusion würde ich mich an stelle von oberfranke angesprochen fühlen aber dies ist nur meine sichtweise 
wie gesagt ich verstehe nicht was du damit aus sagen willst



> Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm.


soviel zum thema differenzieren 
der satz ist ja mal so was von daneben 
und wenn du nicht weisst warum dann tust du mir echt leid
zumindest solltest du darüber mal nachdenken
warum der so daneben ist


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren war ich mit Tochter und einem Sohn – damals etwa 8 und 15 Jahre-  beim angeln an nen Baggersee. Es war schon stockdunkel, so etwa 22:00h. Ich war gerade beim zusammenpacken am Auto. Als ich ein „Knicklicht“ auf die Tochter zuspringen sah. Irgendwie erwischte ich die Tochter an der Kleidung und riß sie zu mir her. Da wo gerade noch ihr Kopf war hörte ich das klappen Zähne. Keine Sekunde starte der Köter durch und sprang meinen Sohn in den Rücken, der mit nen Satz einfach ins Wasser so dass nur die Jacke zerrissen wurde.  Der Köter dreht sich wie von Sinnen im Kreis und sucht wütend ein neues Opfer. In dem Moment bin ich mit lauten Gebrüll und 100 Kilo Lebendgewicht mit voller Wucht auf das Vieh gesprungen. Zum Glück ist der Bursche selber so erschrocken das er abhaute. So etwa in dem Moment stand der Besitzer vom Hund neben mir. Nach dem typischen „ Der tut doch nichts“ haben irgendwann Anglerkollegen die um den ganzen See herbeieilten schlimmeres verhindern können in dem sich mich bändigten. Den Burschen habe ich so dermaßen mit den Fäusten verformt das ihn seine eigene Frau nicht mehr erkannt hat.  Ich bin ein sehr gutmütiger Mensch aber die Angst um meine Kid´s haben mich doch etwas emotional werden lassen.
> Wie sich im nach hinein herausstellte war sein Vater selber Angler.   Dort hatte er Platzverbot weil es Probleme mit Angler und Hund gab. Der Hund hatte einen seiner Welpen freilaufend dabei. Der Hund hatte lt Besitzer gut 80 Kilo Kampfgewicht. Er läuft frei in der Fußgängerzone rum und er könne nicht verstehen das er sich nachts in der freien Natur anders verhalten sollte.
> Wie die Sache ausgegangen wäre wenn der Hund kein Licht am Halsband gehabt und ich nicht zufällig am Auto gestanden und meine Tochter nicht genau neben mir und mein Sohn nicht ins Wasser gesprungen wäre und der Köter nach meinen Sprung auf ihm drauf nicht abgehauen wäre.
> Mir laufen heute noch Schauer über den Rücken  und die Hände zittern- Wahnsinn.
> ...



Sagen wir es mal so,ICH persönlich hätte auch nicht anders reagiert,wenn man aber nicht in so einer Situation war soll man auch nicht drüber urteilen.

Es kommt immer auf viele Faktoren an,und jeder reagiert anders,es kann mir aber keiner erzählen,dass er nicht schonmal ÜBERREAGIERT hat,wer sich davon freispricht lügt sich selber in die Kippe.


----------



## madpraesi (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo, ja ich verstehe aber das ist hier nicht das Thema, schreib mich gerne per PN an und dann können wir uns austauschen 
jederzeit gerne.

Aber versteh auch diesen Vater ..............in dem Sinne Gute Nacht und bis bald :m


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du meinst meinen einfachen Appell,nicht mit Gewalt zu Antworten?|bigeyes



naja, du appelierst ja nicht nur einfach.

du suggerierst ganz andere sachen zb. hier



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde ihr sicher niemals beibringen andere Menschen zu schlagen,weil ich mich nicht unter Kontrolle habe.
> 
> Ich wundere mich auch kaum,wenn im Internet all diese Videos  auftauchen,wo Kinder sich die Schädel einschlagen oder dergleichen weil:
> 
> ...




es ist ja nicht so, dass der betroffene nutzer hier den hooligan gibt oder sich brüstet, oder selbstjustiz gutheisst.
er handelte im affekt und in notwehr, das ist finde ich ne ganz andere aktion und situation.

deine kommentare passen eher zu dem was man bei rtl 2 sieht als zur aktuellen sache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> naja, du appelierst ja nicht nur einfach.
> 
> du suggerierst ganz andere sachen zb. hier
> 
> ...



Verformen ist sicherlich kein Ausschmücken,aber garantiert auch nicht gerade der Situation angepasst beschrieben und sehr ausgeschmückt.

Was dein anderes Kommentar anbelangt:

Du hast Jura studiert?Sicher? |kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verformen ist sicherlich kein Ausschmücken,aber garantiert auch nicht gerade der Situation angepasst beschrieben und sehr ausgeschmückt.
> 
> Was dein anderes Kommentar anbelangt:
> 
> Du hast Jura studiert?Sicher? |kopfkrat



sicherlich keine angemessene wortwahl, dennoch nichts am sachverhalt ändernd.

auch versteh ich nicht warum du jetzt versuchst unterschwellig persönlich zu werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> sicherlich keine angemessene wortwahl, dennoch nichts am sachverhalt ändernd.
> 
> auch versteh ich nicht warum du jetzt versuchst unterschwellig persönlich zu werden



Weil deine Aussage bezüglich meiner Wortwahl klar etwas suggerieren will.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weil deine Aussage bezüglich meiner Wortwahl klar etwas suggerieren will.



kann nicht nachvollziehen was du da meinst. 
bitte erklärung mit zitaten betreffender passagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> deine kommentare passen eher zu dem was man bei rtl 2 sieht als zur aktuellen sache.



Schon klar :m


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schon klar :m



ja, damit bezieh ich mich doch nicht auf dich, sondern das was man tatsächlich in einschlägigen sendungen auf rtl 2 sieht. stichwort jugendgewalt, ubahn schlägereien und krasse türsteher checker.

wie passen jetzt deine kommentare wie folgender nicht dazu?




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...andere Menschen zu schlagen,weil ich mich nicht unter Kontrolle habe.
> 
> 
> .... diese Videos auftauchen,wo Kinder sich die Schädel einschlagen oder dergleichen weil:
> ...



das ist doch genau das was man bei rtl2 sieht, aber eben nicht das in der geschilderten situation!

wenn du dich deswegen beleidigt fühlst und dich genötigt siehst mich zu difamieren, indem du meinen werdegang in frage stellst, würde ich doch nochmal das leseverstehen üben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich kann euch alle ein bisschen verstehen. Wenn die eigenen Kinder angegangen werden und man sowieso auf 180 ist und in der Situation am besten vom Halter noch ein Spruch ala "der wollte nur Spielen" kommt, dann hat der eine Abfertigung an Ort und Stelle auch verdient.

Moralisch will ich da garnichts gegen sagen.

Fantastic hat aber auch nicht unrecht, Gefahrensituation war vorbei und vom Halter ging ja auch keine Gefahr aus. Von daher sieht die Abfertigung juristisch wieder ganz anders aus.

Btw, vor einiger Zeit sind in den USA 2 Jugendliche in den Keller eines Rentners eingedrungen. Der hatte extra sein Auto woanders hingefahren und sich bewaffnet im Keller aufgehalten. Als die Jugendlichen in den Keller kamen hat er sie erst mit einem Treffer kampfunfähig gemacht - und danach hingerichtet. Dämlicherweise hat er davon auch noch eine Tonbandaufnahme gemacht, die ihm zum Verhängnis wurde und ihm Lebenslang einbrachte. Denn trotz Castle Doktrin und Stand Your Ground darf man den Bösewicht eben nicht den Garaus machen, wenn von ihm keine Gefahr mehr ausgeht.

Und in den USA sieht Notwehr ganz anders aus als in Deutschland. Siehe dazu die Notwehr Urteile vom NSU Richter Götzel. Von daher ist auch hier Vorsicht geboten. Man kann moralisch noch so im Recht sein, ein verrückter Richter und man landet Jahre im Knast.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ja tötungsdelikt ist denke ich was anderes als ne unmittelbare konfrontation nach einer angriffshandlung.
zeit dass sich ein volljurist dieser frage animmt. ist hier keine im board?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ja, damit bezieh ich mich doch nicht auf dich, sondern das was man tatsächlich in einschlägigen sendungen auf rtl 2 sieht. stichwort jugendgewalt, ubahn schlägereien und krasse türsteher checker.
> 
> wie passen jetzt deine kommentare wie folgender nicht dazu?
> 
> ...



Dann Sorry,wir haben uns wohl falsch verstanden.

Das Kommentar "Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm" sollte man auch richtig werten.Es geht um das Vorleben und die Funktion..aber andere Story,ziemlich umfassend.

Tschuldigung Nochmal |wavey:


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

...und was hat das alles mit "*Angst beim Nachtangeln*" zu tun?
da kullern wieder mal ineinanderverbissene ins OT...


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Praktische Tipps wie man in Gefahrensituationen reagieren soll. Von daher nicht OT


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

find ich auch, zumal es ja meist sachlich blieb.


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Praktische Tipps wie man in Gefahrensituationen reagieren soll. Von daher nicht OT


dann könnt ihr auch über gesunde ernährung diskutieren.
wäre dann auch nicht OT.

und schon sind wir beide im OT.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich habs mal gemeldet, so geht es nicht, jose!


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ich habs mal gemeldet, so geht es nicht, jose!



brav.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

habe es wieder gelöscht damit es nicht weiter sich nach oben schraubt ist schon spät und wir sollten es dabei belassen


----------



## 8mike1 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Das die Wortwahl jetzt so schlimm ist,finde ich eigentlich nicht.Sollte am Ende auch jeder selber wissen,wie er sich ausdrückt,oder?
Wenn man sich in jene Situation versetzt,kann man es vielleicht auch verstehen.
Hätte auch schlimmeres passieren können


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Und alles wäre kein Problem, wenn es nicht wieder ins Persönliche abgedriftet wäre.

Unnötig wie noch was.....


----------



## oberfranke (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Bitte versetzt euch mal in die Szenerie und dann laßt mal gut sein.

Ausgangslage- Ich habe vor Hunden grundsätzlich Respekt fast schon Angst. Obwohl ich selbst Hundebesitzer bin. Naja Hund- Zwergpudel.
Nachts- ein Hund mit lt Besitzer 80 Kilo- greift meine Tochter an. Startet durch beißt nach meinen Sohn - verbeisst sich in desen Jacke - der kann sich gerade noch mit nen Sprung ins Wasser befreien.
Nahezu keine Sicht, nur der Schein der Kofferaumklappe und der Leuchtstab am Hund der wie von Sinnen tobt. Wer hat noch nicht erlebt wie man zusammenzuckt wenn man an nen Rottweiler vorbei läuft und der läßt ein "Abschreckbellen" los und stemmt sich gegen die Leine- das war noch ne ganz andere Dimension. Panisch vor Angst um meine Kids gegen meine Angst stürze ich mich mit bloßen Händen auf den Hund. 
Die Kids schreien, der Hund tobt. - alles läuft wie ein Film. Der auch jetzt wieder vor meinen Augen abläuft - ich habe gerade jetzt nach Jahren noch zittrige Hände und nen Kloß im Hals.  So vollgepumpt mit Adrenalin hörst du  " Der tut doch nichts". 
und dann - haut es dir das Ventil raus. Der hätte mir den Arm abschlagen können- ich glaube, ich hätte das nicht mal gemerkt. 

Ich bin ein richtiger Gemütsmensch - Das war eine absolute Ausnahmesituation- das war wie im Krieg.

Nachtangeln gehe ich auch weiterhin. Angst/Respekt/Vorsicht habe ich nicht mehr und nicht weniger als vor diesem Vorfall. Ich schaue mir meinen Angelplatz genau an und habe ne gute Lampe dabei um einfach Licht zu haben. Was mach ich  wenn? Bei vierbeinigen "Angriff" - versuchen ins Wasser zu kommen. Bei nen Raub/Überfall - wir haben ja alle Ausrüstung von ein paar  Tausender dabei.  Entweder auch ins Wasser - kooperativ zeigen- oder? Kann ich nicht sagen . Kommt auf die Situation an. Erstes Gebot: Lieber 5 Minuten feige als ein Leben lang tot.   
Und jetzt lasst es mal gut sein. Nicht das sich einige nur noch mit ner AK57 ans Wasser trauen.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Oberfranke, du hast alles richtig gemacht und du b.z.w. ihr, hattet noch dazu viel Glück.
Ich kenne genug Rottis die sich nicht hätten vertreiben lassen, dann wäre das nämlich ganz anders ausgegangen!
Dazu finde ich, wer einen solchen Hund "führt" und derart versagt, hat eine Lektion mehr als verdient!

Jürgen


----------



## bubbka (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

nordbeck:

Problematischer Fall des (extensiven) Notwehrexzesses, § 33 StGB: Täter verteidigt sich gegen eine andere Person im Rahmen der Notwehr, wobei der Angriff allerdings nicht mehr gegenwärtig ist. Allgemein problematisch zum einen, da fraglich, ob der extensive Notwehrexzess (also Überschreitung in zeitlicher Hinsicht) überhaupt von § 33 StGB erfasst ist. Laut Rechtsprechung nicht. Zum anderen deckt die Notwehr nur die Verteidigung gegen einen menschlichen Angriff. Hier also fraglich, ob der Hundehalter das Tier als Waffe oder Werkzeug eingesetzt hat. Hier eher nicht. Im Ergebnis war der Angriff m.E. wohl nicht gerechtfertigt.



*Klug*******rmodus aus *


----------



## jhd81 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich kann die Reaktion voll und ganz nachvollziehen. 

Und ich glaub so richtig nachempfinden kann man das auch nur, wenn man das selber mal in der Form erlebt hat. ( was hoffentlich nieeeeee passiert)

Und der Hundehalter weiß glaub ich auch das er " einen Satz heiße Ohren" verdient hat. Sonst hätte er eine Anzeige wegen KV gemacht.


----------



## bubbka (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



jhd81 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Reaktion voll und ganz nachvollziehen.
> 
> Und ich glaub so richtig nachempfinden kann man das auch nur, wenn man das selber mal in der Form erlebt hat. ( was hoffentlich nieeeeee passiert)
> 
> Und der Hundehalter weiß glaub ich auch das er " einen Satz heiße Ohren" verdient hat. Sonst hätte er eine Anzeige wegen KV gemacht.



Sehr ich persönlich auch so. Manchmal brennen einem die Lampen durch. Darf/sollte nicht passieren, tut es nachvollziehbarer Weise manchmal aber.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



bubbka schrieb:


> nordbeck:
> 
> Problematischer Fall des (extensiven) Notwehrexzesses, § 33 StGB: Täter verteidigt sich gegen eine andere Person im Rahmen der Notwehr, wobei der Angriff allerdings nicht mehr gegenwärtig ist. Allgemein problematisch zum einen, da fraglich, ob der extensive Notwehrexzess (also Überschreitung in zeitlicher Hinsicht) überhaupt von § 33 StGB erfasst ist. Laut Rechtsprechung nicht. Zum anderen deckt die Notwehr nur die Verteidigung gegen einen menschlichen Angriff. Hier also fraglich, ob der Hundehalter das Tier als Waffe oder Werkzeug eingesetzt hat. Hier eher nicht. Im Ergebnis war der Angriff m.E. wohl nicht gerechtfertigt.
> 
> ...




Ok und wie sieht es mit Affekthandlung aus?


----------



## bubbka (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Affekthandlungen kommen auch beim Notwehrexzess zur Geltung. 
Hier gibt es die asthenischen und sthenischen Affekte. 
Sthenische Affekte entwickeln sich aus einer Stärke, also Wut, Zorn, allgemeiner Kampfeslust und werden nicht von § 33 StGB gedeckt (denke die wären hier einschlägig).
Astehnische Affekte resultieren aus einer Schwäche, also Verwirrung, Furcht, Schrecken und werden von § 33 StGB gedeckt.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Furcht und Verwirrung wäre nicht einschlägig in der Situation?


----------



## bubbka (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Müsste man dem Richter glaubhaft machen, könnte hinhauen oder auch nicht
#c

Wenn man sich den Originalpost objektiv betrachtet, denke ich dass Zorn und Wut wohl passen.


Aber wie gesagt, ich persönlich kanns nachvollziehen und eine Anzeige gegen ihn wurde ja ohnehin nicht geschrieben


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ok großartig. danke für die Auskunft und Info. 

Ich hätte das doch nicht abbrechen sollen ^^

So ich bin am Wasser Hundehalter klatschen


----------



## bubbka (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Na dann "reingehauen" ! :vik:


----------



## junglist1 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Update:
Bin zusammen mit meinem Hund gerade einem Rudel Wölfe begegnet die sich so gar nicht so verhalten haben wie es immer so schön gesagt wird......
23.00 komme mit Hund um die Ecke (Straße am feld) stehn da zwei vermeindliche Riesenhunde unter der Straßenlatere (ca. 50m) an einem haufen gelber Säcke. Denk mir so machste mal auf dich aufmerksam damit der Besitzer die Viecher anleint. Pustekuchen.... Viecher drehen sich um und hauen aufs Feld ab. Neugierig wie man ist leuchtet man aufs Feld und .... Noch zwei von denen und abhauen wollten die auch nicht. Weder mein Bellen oder das von meinem Hund hat geholfen. Habe dann den Rückzug angetreten mit Pfefferspray im Anschlag.
Im Schlaf möchte ich von denen nicht erwischt werden. Angle öfters ganz in der Nähe....


----------



## bombe20 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

in welcher ecke wohnst du?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Es wird noch mehr solcher und schlimmere Vorfälle mit Wölfen in Deutschland geben!
Die hier geworfenen Wölfe haben auch keinerlei Grund, Angst vor Menschen zu haben, werden deshalb auch weiterhin den Respekt vor uns verlieren. Dieses Verhalten wird an den Nachwuchs weiter gegeben.
Der einzige regulierende Faktor ist der Straßenverkehr und deshalb wird es bei mir im Rhein-Neckar Dreieck, noch lange dauern bis die Situation bedrohlicher wird, wenn sie es denn überhaupt schaffen über den Straßenverhau einzuwandern.
In Niedersachsen soll der Wolf wieder im Jagdrecht aufgenommen werden, weshalb aber nicht etwa eine Jagd ermöglicht werden soll, der Wolf ist weiterhin ganzjährig geschont, sondern es geht zunächst mal um versicherungtechnische Gründe.
Bisher bekam man bei einem Wildunfall mit einem Wolf keine Entschädigung, wegen der Aufnahme im Jagdrecht, wird nun entschädigt!

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> [...]
> In Niedersachsen soll der Wolf wieder im Jagdrecht aufgenommen werden, weshalb aber nicht etwa eine Jagd ermöglicht werden soll, der Wolf ist weiterhin ganzjährig geschont, sondern es geht zunächst mal um versicherungtechnische Gründe.[...]


Heißt das, dass Jäger nun auch für "Wildschaden" von Wölfen z.B. an Haus- und Nutztieren haften? |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass Jäger nun auch für "Wildschaden" von Wölfen z.B. an Haus- und Nutztieren haften? |bigeyes


Genau das Problem seh ich kommen.
Der Staat wollte die Wölfe - soll die Polizei dafür sorgen, dass die wegkommen, die wegmüssen.

Wenn die Jäger da nicht aufpassen ,werden sie genauso über den Leisten balbiert und verarscht wie wir Angler auch immer..


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass Jäger nun auch für "Wildschaden" von Wölfen z.B. an Haus- und Nutztieren haften? |bigeyes



So weit habe ich da noch gar nicht gedacht, wäre aber im Rahmen der Wildschadenregulierung denkbar!

Meine Info bezog sich auf diesen Artikel,

http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschl...n-woelfe-artenschutz-rudel-abschuss-rot-gruen

Wobei man diese "Wandlung der Grünen", auch als Niedersachsen-Wahlkampf sehen mag!

Wer Bock auf weitere 12 Min. zum Thema hat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GETIP_Blomc

Hier sagen Wolfsberater, der Mensch soll eben sein Freizeitverhalten ändern, (so ein altes Mädchen wie von Andal kolportiert!).
Also geht nicht mehr Nachtangeln, da liegt man gefälligst im Bett und stärkt sich für den anstehenden Arbeitstag!
Wenn Deutschlands Tierhalter demnächst noch alle mit Kangals aufrüsten, wird es sicher noch andere Kollateralschäden geben?


Jürgen


----------



## gründler (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Laut Bundesamt für Naturschutz ist Platz für 450 Rudel und der ganze Aufschrei wäre Populismus.Es gäbe viel zu wenig Wölfe in De. laut Amt.



Gäbe es die 450 Rudel braucht es auch keine Jagd mehr weil ja der Wolf die Hege betreibt......

#h

Ps: Beim Angeln sind ja ähnliche Vorgehensweisen zu sehen um hintenrum usw.


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nicht nur der böse Räuber lauert im finstren Tann und am stillen Teich, auch Meister Isegrim kommt. Nicht mehr lange und Hänsel und Gretel werden wieder alleinstehende, schrullige, alte Damen in ihren Häuschen am Ortsrand verbrennen. Die nun schon mittelalten Schneewittchen sitzen ohnehin seit Jahrzehnten in den Singlewohnungen herum und erwarten flehentlich den Märchenprinzen, auch schon etwas angejahrt, immer noch ansehnlich, aber mit Hüftleiden und Rolator, statt hoch zu Ross daherkommt.


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Laut Bundesamt für Naturschutz ist Platz für 450 Rudel und der ganze Aufschrei wäre Populismus.Es gäbe viel zu wenig Wölfe in De. laut Amt.
> 
> [...]


Mag ja alles sein, da kenn ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich aus. Aber dann sollte man doch auch ein paar Leutchen einstellen die die niedlichen Tierchen begleiten und immer ins Öhrchen flüstern wohin der Wolf zu gehen hat. Wie man sonst sicherstellen will, dass der Wolf auch dahin geht wo er hin soll kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen.
Aber vielleicht fehlt mir da einfach die Phatasie ...


----------



## gründler (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

)))


Unser Sten hat da viel Wissen drüber und hängt da tief drin,evtl meldet er sich ja noch. 

Ansonsten Googel oder das Bundesamt für Naturschutz anschreiben und fragen wie die auf sowas kommen und wie viele sie gedenken einzustellen...Aber vieleicht verstehen sie ja doch Platz ...Ablegen...Such voran... 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Stellt euch nicht so an - Wölfe sind doch nicht gefährlich, sie laufen vor Menschen davon und sind scheu.

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...lfe-toeten-englische-touristin-a-1170323.html


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Thomas, da wird noch die DNA ermittelt.
Die Wolfsfreunde sagen, das können unmöglich Wölfe gewesen sein!
DNA Test dauert in Griechenland seltsamerweise 40 Tage?

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stellt euch nicht so an - Wölfe sind doch nicht gefährlich, sie laufen vor Menschen davon und sind scheu.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...lfe-toeten-englische-touristin-a-1170323.html



Fällt mir zu ein..Es hat überhaupt keine Angst.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i6gohV0bJU


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ihr macht mir gerade vielmehr sorgen als Wölfe.  Wenn ihr durch die City geht, schaut nach Links und rechts, da sind sie sogar an der Leine, überall.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Fällt mir zu ein..Es hat überhaupt keine Angst.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i6gohV0bJU



Ich piss mir ein. Dat is ja wie Blair Witch Projekt für Arme!!!!!! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Fällt mir zu ein..Es hat überhaupt keine Angst.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i6gohV0bJU


ja, das war geil - Natur wehrt sich...

ich denk da (warum auch immer ) an Wacholderrahm und Schbädsle


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Die nun schon mittelalten Schneewittchen sitzen ohnehin seit Jahrzehnten in den Singlewohnungen herum und erwarten flehentlich den Märchenprinzen,




Und warum?
Weil sie lebzeiten die Froschschenkel gegessen haben anstatt die Frösche zu küssen;
das wäre theoretisch den Vegetarierinnen nicht passiert, praktisch aber haben die auch keinen Märchenprinzen bekommen, weil sie ja der Artenkunde, wie so oft demonstriert und bewiesen, unkundig, statt der Fröche Kröten geküsst haben ...


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> DNA Test dauert in Griechenland seltsamerweise 40 Tage



Ich Chellas Chafépause is so laaaange!#h



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und warum?
> Weil sie lebzeiten die Froschschenkel gegessen haben anstatt die Frösche zu küssen;
> das wäre theoretisch den Vegetarierinnen nicht passiert, praktisch aber haben die auch keinen Märchenprinzen bekommen, weil sie ja der Artenkunde, wie so oft demonstriert und bewiesen, unkundig, statt der Frösche Kröten geküsst haben ...



Irgendwas ist halt immer...... oversexed and underfucked.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn ich wirklich weit ab vom Schuss fische bib ich froh wenn mein Kumpel seine legale Schreckschuss dabei hat. Zum einen um ein Notsignal geben zu können wenn kein Handyempfang vorliegt zum anderen damit man mit dem knall aufdringliche Schweine verjagen kann. Klappt hoffentlich auch bei Wölfen


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Völlig legal und völlig ausreichend ist eine gute Taschenlampe mit Stroboskop Funktion. Meine Fenix UC35 ballert die Blitze mit 960 Lumen raus. Dem weicht alles gerne aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Kleine Silvesterknaller sollten genügen. Aber generell: Wie oft habt ihr einen Wolf gesehen? Im Rudel, beim Angeln, direkt am Wasser?

Wenn du Mitten in einem größeren Wald, an einer Wasserstelle für Wildtiere am Fischen bist, dann wäre das ein heißes Eisen, aber so?

Ich hatte mal ein Video gesehen wo ein Wolf in einer Siedlung am Müll herumwühlte. Ein alte Frau, ich nehme an ihr gehörte das angrenzende Haus, stürmte mit einem Topf raus und klopfte mit einem Holzlöffel drauf rum.

Der Wolf war schneller Weg wie die Oma die Treppe runter war. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wolf_attacks


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

oder auch hier

http://www.wolf-sachsen.de/de/schadensstatistik

oder besser hier

https://www.wolfsmonitoring.com/monitoring/nutztierrisse/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wolf_attacks



Eine Liste der letzten 300 Jahre, recht kurz oder?

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/diagnose/who-bericht-alkohol-konsum-fordert-3-3-millionen-todesopfer-pro-jahr-a-968872.html

Der Feind steht im Regal.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber generell: Wie oft habt ihr einen Wolf gesehen? Im Rudel, beim Angeln, direkt am Wasser?



Direkt an der A2 Richtung Berlin, Abfahrt Rothensee kannste die regelmäßig bei Nacht sehen neben Rehen und auch lecker Schweinchen. Stehen mitunter nur nen Meter neben der Straße und lassen sich überhaupt nicht vom Verkehr stören.

Das Buschwerk an dieser Abfahrt ist sehr weitflächig und dicht, ein Eldorado für Wildtiere.
Jäger sieht man dort auch regelmäßig.


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass Jäger nun auch für "Wildschaden" von Wölfen z.B. an Haus- und Nutztieren haften? |bigeyes



theoretisch ja, aktuell ist es so, dass laut bundesjagdgesetz schalenwild, kaninchen und fasan wildschadenersatzpflichtig ist.
das müsste also erstmal geändert werden, was doch schwierig sein dürfte, eh wir über erstattungspflicht für wölfe weiter reden.
und dann ist die erstattungspflicht zuerst mal sache der jagdgenossen, die FREIWILLIG im pachtvertrag vom jäger übernommen wird - zeig mir mal jemanden, der so einen vertrag unterschreibt...
wobei, es wird immer ein paar dumme geben, die um jeden preis einmal jagdpächter sein wollen. wer es trotz für normale jäger unannehmbarer bedingungen als prestige unbedingt braucht, tut mir dann auch nicht leid.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Direkt an der A2 Richtung Berlin, Abfahrt Rothensee kannste die regelmäßig bei Nacht sehen neben Rehen und auch lecker Schweinchen. Stehen mitunter nur nen Meter neben der Straße und lassen sich überhaupt nicht vom Verkehr stören.
> 
> Das Buschwerk an dieser Abfahrt ist sehr weitflächig und dicht, ein Eldorado für Wildtiere.
> Jäger sieht man dort auch regelmäßig.



Angeln, in der Natur?

Das du Wölfe zwangsläufig sehen wirst ist dennoch klar. Einer stand bei uns auf dem Acker, ein anderer lief in Rathenow durch die Waschstraße.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Alle, die gefahrlos Angelurlaub machen wollen, können sich hier orientieren: :m

http://www.lausitz-wolf.de/index.php?id=6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ein anderer lief in Rathenow durch die Waschstraße.


?????????????????

Das zum Thema scheu (wären Wölfe scheu, wären nie >Hunde draus geworden)...


Lies der sich den Pelz waschen, oder was?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ?????????????????
> 
> Das zum Thema scheu (wären Wölfe scheu, wären nie >Hunde draus geworden)...
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNdKvD916mc


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

hammerhart.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hammerhart.



Die Frage ist aber auch immer, ob es überhaupt ein Wolf ist/war. Es ging auch mal das Gerücht rum ein Wolf lauert in der Nähe das Fußballplatzes auf D-Jugendspieler.

War ein Husky. Und der Besitzer wird dann gern mal nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

im mai 2017 starben 331, im juni 317, im juli 285 im straßenverkehr.

wolfstote 0.

hier ist aufregung wie ich sie eigentlich von veganen tierschützern kenne.

hier sitz ich und strick ich...


----------



## Nordan (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Jose schrieb:


> im mai 2017 starben 331, im juni 317, im juli 285 im straßenverkehr.
> 
> wolfstote 0.
> 
> ...



Jup.Jeder Weg zum und vom Angeln ist gefährlicher.
Oder die Zecken die in Wald und Wiese am angelplatz lauern.
Oder die Treppen im eigenen Haus die man mit dem Angelkrams runter läuft ect...

Das alles hat halt blos keine Zähne und macht uns deswegen weniger Angst|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Nordan schrieb:


> Jup.Jeder Weg zum und vom Angeln ist gefährlicher.
> Oder die Zecken die in Wald und Wiese am angelplatz lauern.
> Oder die Treppen im eigenen Haus die man mit dem Angelkrams runter läuft ect...
> 
> Das alles hat halt blos keine Zähne und macht uns deswegen weniger Angst|supergri



Ich hatte es ja schon geschrieben:

*3,3 Millionen Menschen sterben jährlich an Alkohol. 
*


----------



## junglist1 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hätte nicht gedacht das mein Post soviel Aufmerksamkeit bekommt 
Da gefragt wurde, komme aus dem Landkreis Gifhorn wohne allerdings näher an Braunschweig. Da wo die Sichtung war gibt es weder ein größeres zusammenhängendes Waldgebiet noch Truppenübungsplätze. 
Angrenzent sind die Okerauen welche die Wölfe durchstreift haben. Denke mal die gelben Säcke welche überall an der Straße standen haben interessant gerochen und deshalb haben sich die Wölfe ins Dorf getraut.
Habe die Sichtung heute nochmal beim Zuständigen Kreisjäger gemeldet, der Wohnt praktisch in Sichtweite zum Sichtungsort.
War auf jeden Fall ein komisches Gefühl auf die Tiere zu treffen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

http://m.bild.de/video/clip/wolf/wolf-verschleppt-helm-53342512.bildMobile.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> http://m.bild.de/video/clip/wolf/wolf-verschleppt-helm-53342512.bildMobile.html



Als ich die Untertitel lass musste ich ungefähr so lachen, wie die verängstigten und eingeschüchterten  Jäger.


Roar, Helm her oder Leben


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wäre ich jetzt Präsi des Landesfischereiverband Bayerns, würde ich wieder das Nachtangelverbot aus reiner Fürsorge der Angler gegenüber einführen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wäre ich jetzt Präsi des Landesfischereiverband Bayerns, würde ich wieder das Nachtangelverbot aus reiner Fürsorge der Angler gegenüber einführen.



Ich würde ebenfalls ein Alkoholverbot beim Angeln erlassen, schließlich hängen damit auch Todesfälle zusammen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wäre ich jetzt Präsi des Landesfischereiverband Bayerns, würde ich wieder das Nachtangelverbot aus reiner Fürsorge der Angler gegenüber einführen.





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls ein Alkoholverbot beim Angeln erlassen, schließlich hängen damit auch Todesfälle zusammen.



Solange Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, muss man den Nachtanglern schon erlauben, sich Mut anzusaufen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Solange Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, muss man den Nachtanglern schon erlauben, sich Mut anzusaufen!



Aber nur eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang und eine nach Sonnenuntergang! So geht das nicht weiter. Schließlich ist der knackenvolle Angler Nachtens eine Gefahr für die am Windkraftwerk lebende Vogelwelt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls ein Alkoholverbot beim Angeln erlassen, schließlich hängen damit auch Todesfälle zusammen.



Nö, saufen macht ja Spaß


----------



## bombe20 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls ein Alkoholverbot beim Angeln erlassen, schließlich hängen damit auch Todesfälle zusammen.


sowie das angeln vom boot und angelurlaube in skandinavien. schließlich kam es dabei ebenso zu todesfällen in der vergangenheit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Nö, saufen macht ja Spaß



Aber nur auf Nistplätzen an Windkrafträdern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Angeln, in der Natur?
> 
> Das du Wölfe zwangsläufig sehen wirst ist dennoch klar. Einer stand bei uns auf dem Acker, ein anderer lief in Rathenow durch die Waschstraße.



Ja natürlich angel ich in der Natur...inner Badewanne fang ich ja nix, auch wenn da mal nen Wurm badet |rolleyes

MLK ist nur nen Steinwurf von dieser Ecke entfernt, ebenso einige andere Gewässer


----------



## junglist1 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nochmal ne frage.
Würdet Ihr das bei der Bullizei melden? 
Bin mir momentan echt nicht sicher, stehe nicht auf sensationsnachrichten....
Wolfsmonitoring und Jägerschaft weiss bescheid. Nur keine Ahnung wie oft die Ihre Meldebögen checken... Da bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten.
In dem Gebiet laufen echt ne Menge Kids (auch mit Angel) rum.
Gewissen beisst mich gerade ein wenig darum die Frage.
Und wie gesagt. Bei uns in der Gegend würde niemand mit sowas rechnen...
Schon blöd wenn man dann als Spinner abgestempelt werden würde.
Please Help 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ja natürlich angel ich in der Natur...inner  Badewanne fang ich ja nix, auch wenn da mal nen Wurm badet |rolleyes
> 
> MLK ist nur nen Steinwurf von dieser Ecke entfernt, ebenso einige andere Gewässer



Genau wirklich nur nen Steinwurf der MLK. Sonnenberg hab ich von vor zwei Jahren ein verbürgtes Foto wo ein Wolf über eine  gefrorenen Angelteich läuft. Letztes Jahr gab es Vordorf und Abbesbüttel sichtungen von einem Einzeltier. ( kennst dich ja aus in der Gegend) Könnte es evtl. sein das Einzeltier jetzt Familie hat? In der Okeraue ist das Betreten ja mittlerweile weggenabut gewurden. Da hab ich als Kind noch Bombensplitter gesucht ;-) Bestimmt ganz gechillt ohne Menschen und dann noch Fertigfutter im gelben Sack.


----------



## boot (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Beim Nachtangeln bin ich auch immer sehr wachsam, das wird wahrscheinlich mit meinem Beruf zu tun haben.

Aber!!!! In der heutigen Zeit sollte man zu zwei zum Nachtfischen gehen, ausser man ist in der körperlichen Lage sich mindestens gegen zwei Personen zur wehr zu setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Witzigerweise ist der Wolf jetzt plötzlich (nach dem er Jahrhundert weg war) 
 wieder wichtig für das Ökosystem laut Schützer (zur Erinnerung: Unser Ökosystem in D ist fast komplett durchgehend reine Kulturlandschaft, selbst die Wälder, Gewässer sowieso):
https://www.nabu-zukunft-wolf.de/der-wolf/ökologie-und-verhalten/


Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt, wenn man sieht, wer die Kohle für das ganze Monitoring etc. am Ende bekommt.

2.000 Nutztierrisse sind auch nicht so schlimm (wird ja finanziell ausgeglichen (man lese nur wie und weiss dann, warum immer Schäfer aufgeben und damit Beweidung von Kulturlandschaften immer schwieriger wird - das wollen die Ökowahnen aber auch)...

Ist alles nich so einfach und eindimensional wie sich das Schützer wie Gegner vorstellen.

Wenn Wolf, dann auch Möglichkeit zum Wehren für Betroffene.

Sonst klappt das nie..


----------



## boot (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Um sich aggressive Tiere vom Halse zu halten, das kann man gut mit kleinen Knallkörpern

Böller, Schreckschuß Waffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Schrecksschusse mal schön, wenn ein Wolf am Hals Deiner Tiere hängt.

Immer ALLE Seiten sehen...


----------



## Norbi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



boot schrieb:


> Beim Nachtangeln bin ich auch immer sehr wachsam, das wird wahrscheinlich mit meinem Beruf zu tun haben.
> 
> Aber!!!! In der heutigen Zeit sollte man zu zwei zum Nachtfischen gehen, ausser man ist in der körperlichen Lage sich mindestens gegen zwei Personen zur wehr zu setzen.



Hast Recht Boot,dann bekommt man(n) wenigsrens nicht Alleine was auf die Fresse:m


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



boot schrieb:


> Beim Nachtangeln bin ich auch immer sehr wachsam, das wird wahrscheinlich mit meinem Beruf zu tun haben.
> 
> Aber!!!! In der heutigen Zeit sollte man zu zwei zum Nachtfischen gehen, ausser man ist in der körperlichen Lage sich mindestens gegen zwei Personen zur wehr zu setzen.



Kommt drauf an wo man angeln geht, hier kannst ruhig alleine gehen da passiert nichts .

Mancherorts ist es vielleicht so das man nicht alleine los sollte #c

Der TE hat ja geschrieben das er Geräusche gehört hat die er nicht zuordnen konnte, ich bin mir jetzt sicher das es Angler fressende Wölfe waren :vik:


----------



## boot (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Naja wer bei jedem Geräusch in Angst bricht, der sollte besser das Nachtfischen sein lassen.
Man möchte beim Angeln ja entspannen und nicht am Herzinfarkt sterben gg.


----------



## boot (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Norbi schrieb:


> Hast Recht Boot,dann bekommt man(n) wenigsrens nicht Alleine was auf die Fresse:m



Norbi, so habe ich wenigstens für die nächsten Tage ein Leidensgenossen


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schrecksschusse mal schön, wenn ein Wolf am Hals Deiner Tiere hängt.
> 
> Immer ALLE Seiten sehen...



Seltsamerweise kommen in vielen Ländern die Menschen mit Raubtieren zu Recht, nur die von der NAtur entfremdeten Deutschen mal wieder nicht.

Selbstverständlich hat der Wolf, wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch, grundsätzlich erstmal eine Daseinsberechtigung. Kann er für Menschen und Nutztiere gefährlich werden? Ja, wie z.B. auch Bären in den USA - da muss der Mensch sich eben anpassen und entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen (Bärenspray, etc.) ergreifen und sich vor allem wieder daran gewöhnen, dass die Natur kein Streichelzoo ist.

Das dieses Thema wieder für die fanatische AB-Hetze gegen Naturschutzverbände genutzt wird war zu erwarten.


----------



## harzsalm (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Unsere Heideschäfer sind es nun leid, sich von den Wolfsschützern und den Politikern weiter ver...............zu lassen.Die geben ihren Betrieb auf und die Naturschutz -Honks können  dann die  Heidelandschaft selber abgrasen und totpflegen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Seltsamerweise kommen viele Hirten auf dieser Welt mit Raubtieren zurecht. Sie bleiben bei ihren Herden bzw. schützen diese mit Herdenschutzhunden, usw.

Wie hat der Mensch es bloß geschafft, über Jahrhunderte seine Schäfchen und Ziegen vor Raubtieren zu schützen?

Nee, hier im Weichei-Land wird sofort nach Papa Politiker gerufen, der muss das für einen regeln...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise kommen viele Hirten auf dieser Welt mit Raubtieren zurecht. Sie bleiben bei ihren Herden bzw. schützen diese mit Herdenschutzhunden, usw.
> 
> Wie hat der Mensch es bloß geschafft, über Jahrhunderte seine Schäfchen und Ziegen vor Raubtieren zu schützen?
> 
> Nee, hier im Weichei-Land wird sofort nach Papa Politiker gerufen, der muss das für einen regeln...



Die Angst vorm Fremden. Haben die Wahlen doch bestätigt. |supergri Aber mal ehrlich, wie viele Menschen werden einen Wolf zu Gesicht bekommen? Die Wenigsten!

Wer sich im Wald und Wolfsgebiet bewegt sich muss ich auch ein wenig Anpassen und auch lernen sich zu schützen. Das man nun nicht Nachtens mit 2 Schnitzeln an den Pobacken getackert durch den Wald joggen sollte, am besten Nackt, leuchtet ein.

Die Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit dem Wolf sind Weltweit äußerst gering, es sterben in einer Woche wahrscheinlich mehr Menschen beim Ausrutschen.

Wir müssen lernen mit der Natur umzugehen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Das viele beim ausrutschen sterben ist klar, aber warum rutschen die aus ?

Weil sie auf der Flucht vor Wölfen sind :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Unsere Heideschäfer sind es nun leid, sich von den Wolfsschützern und den Politikern weiter ver...............zu lassen.Die geben ihren Betrieb auf und die Naturschutz -Honks können  dann die  Heidelandschaft selber abgrasen und totpflegen.



Habe da nun nachgefragt:
Seit Ende 2007 sind ca. 70 Nutztier-Risse von Wölfen bei dir in Niedersachen nachgewiesen und dann auch entschädigt worden.
Das ist nicht mal 1/3 der Risse von Nutztieren, die alleine von freilaufenden Hunden verursacht werden!

Es gibt für deine Heideschäfer umfassende Wolf-Beratungsstellen und unkompliziert Gelder für Schutzzäune und andere Schutzmaßnahmen, die dann  auch gegen den Hauptfeind der Schäfer, nämlich Hunde, wirksam wären usw. .... Diese Gelder werden aber kaum abgerufen von den Schäfern.

Sollen die Schäfer ihre Betriebe aufgeben wegen der Wölfe ... sollen sie es doch ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

So und nun für mich zurück zu Anglerthemen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So und nun für mich zurück zu Anglerthemen.



...und da sind freilaufend Wuffi, Hassos und Waldis deutlich gefährlicher für uns Angler, als der böse Wolf #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



zander67 schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren in Schweden haben die Wölfe hinter uns geheult, wenn wir die Fische filetiert haben.
> Entfernung vielleicht 200 - 400 m, schwer zu schätzen im Wald.
> Wir dachten erst, das sind Hunde, bis wir mit bekommen haben, dass weit und breit kein Gehöft in der Nähe war.
> Zu der Zeit waren auch viele Elche mit Kälber in der Gegend unterwegs, vermutlich hatten es die Wölfe darauf abgesehen.
> ...



Deckt sich auch mit meiner Ansicht. Zumal ich irgendwo mal gelesen/gehört habe das der Mensch für den Wolf ebenfalls einen Prädator darstellt aufgrund seines Aufbaus. Groß, Augen nach vor gerichtet zum fixieren der Beute, keine kleinen Zähne und relativ massig.

Mit Kleidung, stark aufgebaut, siehst du nicht wie eine lohnende Beute aus, sondern vielmehr wie eine drohende Gefahr. In 9/10 Fällen flüchten Tiere eher. Wenn die Jungs nichts zu fressen haben, dürfte der Fall anders gelagert sein, aber mal ehrlich, unsere Wälder sind voller Wild.

Ich hab keine Angst vorm Wolf, ich bin ein Löwe. #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise kommen viele Hirten auf dieser Welt mit Raubtieren zurecht. Sie bleiben bei ihren Herden bzw. schützen diese mit Herdenschutzhunden, usw.
> 
> Wie hat der Mensch es bloß geschafft, über Jahrhunderte seine Schäfchen und Ziegen vor Raubtieren zu schützen?
> 
> Nee, hier im Weichei-Land wird sofort nach Papa Politiker gerufen, der muss das für einen regeln...


da spricht der blinde mal wieder über farben.
hsh in deutschland? 
der witz ist super. 
wie der mensch es geschafft hat, sein mampf vor den räubern zu schützen? 
er hat sie ausgerottet.


> ..und da sind freilaufend Wuffi, Hassos und Waldis deutlich gefährlicher für uns Angler, als der böse Wolf


genau das ist so sinnbildlich.
hier in unserem tollen land wird um jeden chihuahua-biss ein staatsakt gemacht, aber der wolf, nein, den muß man knuddeln.

und nein, ich hab´ auch keine angst vor dem bösen wolf, nur vor echt so zensiert denkenden mitmenschen, sorry, echt.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> und nein, ich hab´ auch keine angst vor dem bösen wolf, nur vor echt so zensiert denkenden mitmenschen, sorry, echt.



Nicht persönlich werden, das tue ich auch nicht. Es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema, die alle ihre Berechtigungen haben und irgendwo haben alle ein wenig Recht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

hast du nicht was von weicheiland und papa rufen gebrüllt?
passt!


es rechnet sich weder die viecher wolfssicher einzuzäunen und schon dreimal rechnet es sich nicht, hinter in diese "wolfssicheren" zäune auch noch jeweils 3-5 hsh zu setzen, die man vorher natürlich alle sozialisiert haben muss, damit sie keine leute fressen, siehe waldi, hasso und rexi.
warum rechnet sich das eigentlich nicht, hmmmm. na, schau einfach z.b. mal nur in den kochfaden.

diese abstrusen neuen ideen, das immer wieder erfinden von neuen toten gäulen, die man dann versucht durch völlig hirnverbrannten blödsinn zum leben zu erwecken, bis man nach absehbar erfolgen versuchen auf dem rücken eigentlich unbeteiligter, feststellt, ach so gehts doch ned, nerven langsam bis zum abwinken, glaub´ mir´s.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich merke, dass du weder bereit oder fähig bist, eine vernünftige und im Tonfall anständige Diskussion zu führen, noch Argumente vollständig zu lesen und zu verstehen.

Mein letztes Wort dazu: Weder eine radikale Kuschel-Politik, noch das unerbittliche Ausmerzen stellen eine vernünftige Lösung dar. Zum Einen müssen wir wieder lernen, mit dem Wolf umzugehen (und nicht von Anderen immer nur Hilfe erwarten) und zum Anderen eine gescheite Regulierung der Bestände herstellen. Das ging über Jahrhunderte gut, funktioniert in vielen Teilen der Welt und kann auch bei uns funktionieren, wenn alle ihre Brillen mal absetzen und bereit sind, sich anzupassen.

Ab ans Wasser, Zander ärgern.


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

eins noch - das war´s dann auch.

es gibt rotwildgebiete (wieso eigentlich gleich nochmal?), keine sau regt sich darüber auf. naja ausser ein grossteil der jägerschaft.
jedes stück, dass sich ausserhalb aufhält, darf bzw. muss geschossen werden.

wie wäre es mit der einrichtung von wolfsgebieten? 
da drin können sie sein, was sich ausserhalb bewegt wird geschossen.
aber nein. undenkbar.
wölfe müssen ja einen genetischen austausch haben....rotwild offenbar nicht.
warum wohl?



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Mein letztes Wort dazu: Weder eine radikale Kuschel-Politik, noch das unerbittliche Ausmerzen stellen eine vernünftige Lösung dar. Zum Einen müssen wir wieder lernen, mit dem Wolf umzugehen (und nicht von Anderen immer nur Hilfe erwarten) und zum Anderen eine gescheite Regulierung der Bestände herstellen. Das ging über Jahrhunderte gut, funktioniert in vielen Teilen der Welt und kann auch bei uns funktionieren.


der erste teil, da geh´ ich voll mit. der zug dahin ist aber leider schon lange abgefahren. dein satz, nicht immer hilfe von anderen zu erwarten ist einfach nur zynisch und zeigt, daß du in meinen augen null ahnung hast. macht nichts, aber genau das geht eben nämlich NUR auf kosten einiger anderer, die dir völlig egal sind. 
selbst wenn du nur die geschönten berichte auf bild.de liest, merkst du gar nicht die hilf-/ratlosigkeit?


----------



## Leech (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich leg mir doch noch unironisch einen Esel zu.
A) Sind die treu. :l
B) Die tragen meine Angelsachen. 
C) Im Zweifel macht ein Esel auch nen Wolf platt. |rolleyes
Passiert dann halt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> eins noch - das war´s dann auch.
> 
> es gibt rotwildgebiete (wieso eigentlich gleich nochmal?), keine sau regt sich darüber auf. naja ausser ein grossteil der jägerschaft.
> jedes stück, dass sich ausserhalb aufhält, darf bzw. muss geschossen werden.
> ...



Wir reden über mehr als 200.000 Stück Rotwidbestand,  das ist ein Genpool, den der Wolf nie aufbauen wird.  Der Vergleich hinkt schon allein daher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Kann er für Menschen und Nutztiere gefährlich werden? Ja, wie z.B. auch Bären in den USA - da muss der Mensch sich eben anpassen und entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen (Bärenspray, etc.) ergreifen und sich vor allem wieder daran gewöhnen, dass die Natur kein Streichelzoo ist.


Na, viel besser: Endlich eine gute Begründung für die Ausrüstung wie der von Geralt von Riva, somit Wolfstöten leicht gemacht!
Die Begrenzung der Messerlänge muss jedenfalls weg! :m


----------



## Jose (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

möööh...
ich hab natürlich verständnis für die leute JWD oder von der mondrückseite-beschienenen: wolf beim angeln kommt irgendwei nicht gut - evtl. aber auch so selten, wie man die mondrückseite  sehen kann.

ich leb da nicht - voll in der stadt und geh im städtischen "erholungsbereich" angeln, nennt sich rhein bei bonn und kann mit wolfsparanoia nix anfangen, erst recht nicht mit dem dummschnack "städter und keine ahnung".

wer schon mal in der böschung gesessen und dann zum zigsten mal von unten auf einen grollenden rottweiler in über-augen-höhe geschaut hat - der sehnt sich irgendwie nach kein gesocks und alle 100jahre mal ein wölfchen.

toll, welch brei hier machmal so heiß gekocht wird.


----------



## phirania (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Man oh man Rotkäppchen hat den Wolf doch auch überlebt  ...#c 
Dann solltet ihr das als gestandene Angler das auch können.|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wie schaffen es eigentlich die Angler in Canada, Russland, oder Alaska, dass sie nicht schon an der Haustüre gefressen werden?


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also jetzt gegen Rottweiler :m

Gefahren lauern überall #t


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie schaffen es eigentlich die Angler in Canada, Russland, oder Alaska, dass sie nicht schon an der Haustüre gefressen werden?




huhu, weiß ich, zeigefingermeldemeldgezappel...

ich hatte einen schwipponkel oder so, dentist in edmonton, canada, und begeisterter angler.

erstens musste die arme s a u auch etwa 150km fahren bis angeln (rechnet es selber um in miles) und zweites hat der sein tackle beim dealer gekauft und kostenlos infos über sein gewässer erhalten und dann hat der auch noch nen bärenkurs gemacht und alle anderen infokurse über "shit happens" wie sandsäcke für xtragewicht auf hinterachse usw usw und dann noch so nen kurs, damit er sich mit seinem mitgeführten donnerstock nicht selbst verletzt sondern den möglichen aber eher nicht fischneider.


für mich aber kein grund den "wölflingen" hier freies waffentragen zuzubilligen.

bin da eher auf der thomas-linie


----------



## Minimax (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Also,
 so konkrete oder zumindest theoretisch mögliche Gefahren wie Schweinis, Wölfe, Hunde oder unangenehme Artgenossen waren nie so auf meinem Schirm. Ich grusel mich aber tatsächich vor dem ganzen Panoptikum der Nacht, bzw. was mir meine überreizten Sinne (Knicklichthypnose!) vorgaukeln: Das Brausen des Windes in den Wipfeln, ein seltsamer Schatten am Rande des Gesichtsfeldes.. Knistern und Knacken im Dickicht, ein seltsamer Schrei einer Katze? Eines Käuzchens- oder was?
 Nicht das ich je einen Gedanken an das Übernatürliche verschwendet hätte. Aber nachts, alleine, so ganz ohne Lichtschalter siehts halt anders aus. Und wenn man schon nicht sicher sein kann, das wirklich nur Gerümpel unterm Bett liegt- um wieviel mehr gilt dies für nen alten und abgelegenen Waldsee?
 Also mich gruselts daher schon so manches mal, und ohne meinen Kumpel zieh ich ungern los, jenseits aller realer Befürchtungen. Die liebe Annette hats gut beschrieben:

 O, schaurig ists, übers Moor zu gehn,
Wenn es wimmelt vom Heiderauche,
Sich wie Phantome die Dünste drehn
Und die Ranke häkelt am Strauche,
Unter jedem Tritte ein Quellchen springt,
Wenn aus der Spalte es zischt und singt -
O, schaurig ists, übers Moor zu gehn,
Wenn das Röhricht knistert im Hauche!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Minimax lass dir gesagt sein, vor unseren heimischen Tieren musst du wirklich keine Angst haben.

In mehr als 25 Jahren Jagd (oft nachts auf Sauen) wollte mich noch nie irgendwas fressen oder angreifen .
Das Einzige was u.U. gefährlich sein kann sind angefahrene oder angeschossene Sauen. Die werden, sofern sie noch mobil sind, sich aber einem Angler sicher nicht nähern, sondern dahin flüchten wo sie sich sicher fühlen.

Beim Nachtangeln hatte ich in noch viel längerer Zeit 2 interessante Begegnungen, beides ebenso wenig gefährlich:
Ein Jungfuchs witterte wohl meine Köderfische und lies sich sogar damit füttern.
Und in einem alten Steinbruch mit kleinem See kamen wir wohl einem Uhuhorst zu nahe. Ein Altvogel flog ein paar Scheinangriffe über unsere Köpfe bis wir uns hinsetzten.

Viel gefährlicher sind besoffene Griller, Camper, Hundebesitzer und manchmal auch Angler .


----------



## Minimax (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Minimax lass dir gesagt sein, vor unseren heimischen Tieren musst du wirklich keine Angst haben. QUOTE]
> genau, meint ich ja, deswegen grusel ich mich ja nicht. Meine Phantasie ists.. Aber ich wills auch nicht missen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Also jetzt gegen Rottweiler :m
> 
> Gefahren lauern überall #t



Ich habe vielmehr Angst vor Ebooks. Weil ich gerade die Idee habe welche zu schreiben. Wölfe in Buchstaben quasi. |kopfkrat:q


----------



## thanatos (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

man sollte die Gefahren nicht unterschätzen und sich alles nach Lust und Laune vermehren lassen (das beste Beispiel ist der Kormoran )
 Angeln ist eben auf dem Lande nicht so ungefährlich wie in der Stadt .
 Es ist kein gutes Gefühl plötzlich zwischen einer Hule Frischlingen zu stehen und die liebe Mamma Bache ihre Nackenhaare sträubt .(hatte ich schon drei mal ).Hunde sind nur aggressiv wenn sie die Angst riechen
 und wenn ich dabei vielleicht nicht ganz ungeschoren wegkomme 
 mein verbotenes Messer gibt mir doch eine gewisse Sicherheit.
 Gegen ein Rudel Wölfe habe ich mit Sicherheit keine Chance und seit 
 sie vor wenigen Wochen so etwa in zwanzig Metern an meinem Kahn vorbei geschwommen sind( ist dort nur 80 m breit) ,sind mir die 300 Meter die ich durch den Wald 
 laufen muß nicht mehr so angenehm ,dank des Kuschelumgangs mit ihnen haben sie hier keine Scheu vor dem Menschen .


----------



## ayron (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Die einzige Gefahr ist, dass sie mit der Zeit lernen, dass sich hier kein Mensch wehren kann. Eigentlich sind wir die Perfekte Beute!
Verweichlichte Städter, keinerlei Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten und dazu meist einen Minisnack an der Leine.

Die Tiere sind ja nicht dumm. Könnte mir Vorstellen, dass das ein oder andere Rudel sich die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lässt und mal den ein oder anderen Griller/Angler um seine Leckerlies erleichtert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



ayron schrieb:


> Die einzige Gefahr ist, dass sie mit der Zeit lernen, dass sich hier kein Mensch wehren kann. Eigentlich sind wir die Perfekte Beute!
> Verweichlichte Städter, keinerlei Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten und dazu meist einen Minisnack an der Leine.



Wölfe dressieren um sich gefährlichere Wildschweine oder oder andere Wölfe vom Hals zu halten, wär doch vielleicht ein Kompromiss?

Also so was wie zahme Wölfe - Hunde also quasi....

Oder so...
(wer Kampfhunde hinkriegt, kann auch sicher wolfsscharfe Hunde hinzüchten/dressieren - oder sind wir da schon im Bereich Tierquälerei?)
:q:q

Ob es sinnvoll ist, den Wolf in Kulturlandschaften anzusiedeln, wird eine ewige Diskussion bleiben.

Vernünftige Abwehrmaßnahmen für "Draussen" - Leute zu erlauben, wäre sicher sinnvoller als sich dann Gedanken zu machen, wegen mehr Messer als mit mehr als  12cm-Klingenlänge sich strafbar zu machen.

Da läuft halt allgemein was auseinander.

Sperrt Menschen in Städte in Ghettos und überlasst Schützer-Salafisten und Ökowahnen-Taliban alles draussen in Feld, Wald, Flur und Gewässer:
Die werdens schon richten.

Je weniger der Mensch dabei stört mit seine Bedürfnissen (wozu auch Sicherheit gehört), desto besser und schneller....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

PS:
Hat man Menschen genug ghettoisiert und ausgesperrt aus Feld, Wald, Flur und Fluss, kann man auch bedenkenlos wieder Bären holen, welche dann (Nahrungs/Platzkonkurrenz) die Wolfspopulation "natürlich" regulieren können (dann gibts auch keine "Problemkurts" mehr, wenn man Menschen erst mal weg hat aus der Natur/Kulturlandschaft ausserhalb der Ghettos).

Auf einem Sportplatz INNERHALB sicherer Mauern könnte man man problemlos ca. 5.000    Laufbänder aufstellen, so dass Spaziergänge in unsicheren Gebieten dann eh ad acta gelegt werden können..

Es drängt ja eh alles in die Städte und Zentren, die paar Orte im ländlichen Raum, die man noch  braucht zur Versorgung der Stadtbevölkerung, kann man ja entsprechend sichern (Deutschland hat ja Erfahrungen mit Mauern und Schutzanlagen zur Abwehr (nicht zum einsperren von Menschen, zu deren Schutz!!))!

Oder:
Vertikale Landwirtschaft ist auch Ghettokompatibel und sicher ökologisch einfacher zu kontrollieren als die freie Natur oder normale Landwirtschaft.

Der Wolf zeigt uns den Weg in eine sichere und ökologisch nachhaltige Zukunft, indem man Menschen sinnvoll verwaltet und artgerecht aussperrt aus Feld, Wald, Flur und Fluss.....

Und fürs Angeln gibts ja Computerspiele, man ist ja in heutigen Zeiten nicht mehr drauf angewiesen, real am Wasser zu sein..


Wer Ängste von Menschen nicht ernst nimmt, KANN halt nur mit Zwang und Aussperrung reagieren um die dröge Menschheit auf ökowahnisch/vorkolumbisch/nachhaltig/klimaneutral zu trimmen...

Der Wolf hilft dabei und ist da ein Leuchtturmprojekt für eine bessere Zukunft (für die Natur und die Sicherheit der Menschen)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hier noch die Einstellung der "schützenden "Wissenschaft" :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu diesem NABU-Vize habe ich auch schon mal was geschrieben, nur damit ihr wisst, mit wem da der "Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems"  so engen und freundschaftlichen Kontakt pflegt - gegen Menschen und Angler. Der angesprochene Vize und sein "Menschen- bzw. Weltbild" - und da freut sich also Weser-Ems drüber!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Es ist unglaublich, dass nahezu jedes Thema dazu benutzt wird, damit Herr Finkbeiner seine fast religiös-fundamentalistisch anmutende Mission gegen Naturschutzverbände loslassen kann. 

Es nervt mittlerweile dermassen, dass ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken mache, dass AB zu verlassen. Ist man in keinem Thread vor radikalen Anti-Naturschützern sicher?

Es gibt viele, die man keineswegs zu radikalen Naturschützern zählen kann, die einen gewissen Schutz der Natur und der Artenvielfalt befürworten, dazu zähle ich als Angler auch, gerade weil ich Angler bin und mich häufig in der Natur aufhalte und ich mich jedes Mal freue, auch seltene Tiere und Pflanzen zu sehen - die würde es nämlich wahrscheinlich ohne dem Engagement der Naturschützer nicht mehr geben.

Die Wahrheit und der goldene Weg wird in der Mitte liegen, auch im Verhältnis Mensch und Natur. Verschont uns bitte nur vor radikalen Tierrechtlern und Naturschützern, aber auch vor radikalen Anti-Naturschützern, die sind nicht einen Millimeter besser, in ihrem radikalen Wahn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Du siehst schon das:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> PS:
> Der anwesende NABU-Mann war Nick Büscher und er ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender des NABU-Landesverbandes Niedersachsen (Gymnasiallehrer und promovierter Philosoph, das Thema seiner Doktorarbeit war Anthropofugalität (siehe http://literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=19581),  Es wird darunter ein philosophischer Ansatz verstanden, der nicht nur die erhabene Stellung des Menschen innerhalb der Gattungen in Frage stellt, sondern auch die Sinnhaftigkeit menschlicher Errungenschaften bezweifelt, ja in ihrer Konsequenz für unseren Planeten gar als desaströs anerkennt.) , er wäre vor allem bei meinem Grußwort nicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln rausgekommen..
> ...



Ich bin ja genau für einen solchen Mittelweg und daher gegen die heutige Schützer-Salafisten und Ökowahnen-Diktatur (netter Versuch, das mit dem Glauben umzudrehen - verfängt bei mir nur nicht ;-)) ).

Muss ja nicht jeder verstehen (wollen) ;-))

Und gut, dass Du das  hier schreiben kannst als auch als Kritiker (meiner Person oder Inhalte, who knows?) - bei NABU, PETA und Konsorten wird man (nicht ich,bin da nicht unterwegs) gerne bei auch noch so sachlicher Kritik mit Quellenangaben gleich gesperrt. (frag mal Kati oder Saza)...

Da sind wir halt auch deutlich weiter ;-)))


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und gut, dass Du das  hier schreiben kannst als auch als Kritiker (meiner Person oder Inhalte, who knows?) - bei NABU, PETA und Konsorten wird man (nicht ich,bin da nicht unterwegs) gerne bei auch noch so sachlicher Kritik mit Quellenangaben gleich gesperrt. (frag mal Kati oder Saza)...
> 
> Da sind wir halt auch deutlich weiter ;-)))



Ja klar, meine Klicks bringen ja auch Geld und kontroverse Diskussionen führen zu reger Beteiligung, was gleichbedeutend mit höheren Werbeeinnahmen ist, also ganz uneigennützig ist das nicht, wobei ich Dir ehrlich zugestehe, dass du recht souverän mit Kritik umgehst. #6

Aber genug offtopic, der Arbeitgeber ruft, ich würde mir nur wünschen, wenn deine Kritik gegen diese Verbände (wo ich zum Teil auch deine Meinung teile) nicht ständig und überall ablässt, damit tust du deiner Sache keinen Gefallen, weil es kaum noch jemand ernst nimmt, aufgrund des Nerv-Faktors.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> wobei ich Dir ehrlich zugestehe, dass du recht souverän mit Kritik umgehst. #6


Nur wer einsieht, dass man auch als schönster und bester Mann westlich von Moskau (me) Fehler machen kann (und habe ich schon des öfteren (nicht oft, weil ich ja fast immer recht behalten hatte)), der muss sich bei Fehlern selbstverständlich immer auch sofort öffentlich und nachdrücklich entschuldigen und/oder souverän mit Kritik umgehen (musste ich als Küchenmeister/chef auch erst lernen, denn in der Küche hiess es einfach "und wenn ich  sage, der Schnee ist schwarz, dann isser schwarz!") 

Das gehört dazu - sonst könnt ich ja Verbandit oder Schützer werden...
:q:q:q
:vik::vik::vik:



PS:
Und natürlich wird das Anglerboard über Werbung finanziert.

Wir zocken doch nicht Angler für Nulleistung wie die Verbanditen.

Alles freiwillig, alles kostenlos.

Dummerweise sind andere Themenbereiche deutlich besser für Clickbait beeignet, als der angelpolitische.

Diese von Verbanditen immer wieder verbreitete Geschichte, das angelpolitische Engagement wäre nur um Leser zu gewinnen, zeigt einmal mehr deren kommunikationstechnische Inkompetenz - warum Du das übernimmst und weiter verbreitest, erschliesst sich mir jedoch nicht.

Mit dem Rest kann man sich das zusätzliche angelpolitische Engagement querfinanzieren (von dem fast alle anderen Medien, online oder Totholz, lieber die Finger lassen) - so wird ein Schuh draus..


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Minimax schrieb:


> O, schaurig ists, übers Moor zu gehn,
> Wenn es wimmelt vom Heiderauche,
> Sich wie Phantome die Dünste drehn
> Und die Ranke häkelt am Strauche,
> ...



Und wo ist das her: 

Gedunstig wars und fahle Wuhnen zerschellten garsig im Gestruck.
Oh Graus, es glunkt der Jabberwock und die greisligen Gulpen nurmen!


----------



## Minimax (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Der Flügelflagel gaustert..

 Übersetzung von Carroll, Jabberwocky- aber der Übersetzer ist mir grad nicht präsent...#6


----------



## Leech (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



ayron schrieb:


> Die einzige Gefahr ist, dass sie mit der Zeit lernen, dass sich hier kein Mensch wehren kann. Eigentlich sind wir die Perfekte Beute!
> Verweichlichte Städter, keinerlei Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten und dazu meist einen Minisnack an der Leine.
> 
> Die Tiere sind ja nicht dumm. Könnte mir Vorstellen, dass das ein oder andere Rudel sich die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lässt und mal den ein oder anderen Griller/Angler um seine Leckerlies erleichtert.



Grundsätzlich kann das durchaus vorkommen.
Wobei hier auch immernoch einige Dinge gelten - grundsätzlich sind wir nicht im Beuteschema - ein gezielter Übergriff auf Mensch speziell ist nicht so wahrscheinlich - eher das sie es auf deinen Fisch abgesehen haben.

Wie muss man vorgehen, wenn man weiß, dass es zu Begegnungen kommen kann.
A) Keine Angst haben, nie den Rücken zudrehen, langsam zurückziehen.
B) Im Zweifelsfall etwas zur Hand haben, mit dem man sich verteidigen kann - mag sich dumm anhören - aber im Zweifel kann man sich auch mit einer Angel die Tiere auf Distanz halten. Irgendwas um Abstanz zu kriegen ohne Raum einzubüßen.
C) Wildtiere, die nicht in menschliche Siedlungen einlaufen, haben grundsätzlich Respekt vor Licht & Lautstärke. Schreien und eine Taschenlampe auf die Tiere richten kann abschreckend wirken.
D) Keine Fischreste zurücklassen oder womöglich den Tieren überlassen.


----------



## Serdo (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wölfe dressieren um sich gefährlichere Wildschweine oder oder andere Wölfe vom Hals zu halten, wär doch vielleicht ein Kompromiss?
> 
> Also so was wie zahme Wölfe - Hunde also quasi....



Einen einzelnen Hund dabei zu haben ist kontraproduktiv.
Wölfe markieren als Rudel ihr Revier. Dringt ein einzelner Wolf ein, ignoriert er also wissentlich die Reviergrenzen und muss totgebissen werden - so die Wolfslogik. Und ein einzelner Hund (egal ob mit oder ohne Leine) wird als einzelner Wolf gesehen.

Einen einzelnen Hund beim Angeln dabei zu haben erhöht also die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Wolfangriffes.

Lösung: eine ganze Hundemeute mit zum Angeln nehmen... So ab einem Dutzend Hunde sollten Wölfe dann das kleinste Problem darstellen.


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Serdo schrieb:


> Lösung: eine ganze Hundemeute mit zum Angeln nehmen... So ab einem Dutzend Hunde sollten Wölfe dann das kleinste Problem darstellen.



Am besten ein paar von denen hier und absolut niemand wird dich mehr behelligen. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boerboel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



ayron schrieb:


> Die einzige Gefahr ist, dass sie mit der Zeit lernen, dass sich hier kein Mensch wehren kann. Eigentlich sind wir die Perfekte Beute!
> Verweichlichte Städter, keinerlei Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten und dazu meist einen Minisnack an der Leine.
> 
> Die Tiere sind ja nicht dumm. Könnte mir Vorstellen, dass das ein oder andere Rudel sich die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lässt und mal den ein oder anderen Griller/Angler um seine Leckerlies erleichtert.



Unterschreibe ich so!

Es ist ja vielmehr so, das der Mensch sich der Natur entfremdet hat und fast schon symptomatisch allergisch auf anzupassendes Verhalten reagiert.

Der Mensch macht sich halt zum Schaf und vergisst, das er ein Löwe ist. Spitzenprädator hat Angst vor vierbeiner. Wenn die Evolution uns wegen solchen Abnormen nicht bald überholt.



Andal schrieb:


> Am besten ein paar von denen hier und absolut niemand wird dich mehr behelligen.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boerboel



Zu klein.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kangal_(Hunderasse)

Schon besser. :m


----------



## harzsalm (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe über 50 Jahre  mit Naturschutz und Tiere engen Kontakt gehabt.Fledermäuse beringt,Feuersalamander und Hirschkäfer erforscht.

Heute  noch mal diesen Mist machen, wie das Beringen und stören dieser Tiere, würde ich nicht mehr machen.Selbst meine großen Salamanderstellen und Hirschkäfer Fundstellen gebe ich an keine Naturschutzvereinigung weiter.Auch meine 63 Fledermäuse in meinem Haus  bleiben nur für mich erhalten,ohne das Spinner mit Detektoren um mein Anwesen streifen.

Ich bin froh, dass hier Thomas knallhart, gegen diese Spendensammelde -Schützermafia die  uns Menschen aus der Natur herausdrängt, hier im Forum zu Felde zieht!!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Serdo schrieb:


> Einen einzelnen Hund dabei zu haben ist kontraproduktiv.
> Wölfe markieren als Rudel ihr Revier. Dringt ein einzelner Wolf ein, ignoriert er also wissentlich die Reviergrenzen und muss totgebissen werden - so die Wolfslogik. Und ein einzelner Hund (egal ob mit oder ohne Leine) wird als einzelner Wolf gesehen.
> 
> Einen einzelnen Hund beim Angeln dabei zu haben erhöht also die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Wolfangriffes.



Genau so siehts aus, der Begleithund wird eher zum Unsicherheitsfaktor, denn als Schutz zu wirken!
Die hier vertretenden Wolfsfreunde, Kaffebarsch, oder auch Fantastic Fishing, babbeln ja eifrig die Empfehlung für Tierhalter pro Herdenschutzhund nach, dabei wird aber ein weiteres Fass aufgemacht.
Diese Hundis funktionieren nur gut, heißt als Schutz gegen den Wolf, wenn sie eben nicht als verhätschelte Sozialpartner des Menschen gehalten werden.
Ich habe schon weiter vorn geschrieben, dass diese Hunde, wenn sie freilaufend bei Herden gehalten werden, ein zusätzliches Gefahrenpotenzial bergen, für jeden den sie in der Nähe ihrer zu bewachenden Herde antreffen!
Ihr könnt sicher sein, diese Hunde machen keinen Unterschied, ob da nun ein Spaziergänger, mit oder ohne Hund, oder z.B. auch ein Angler im Morgengrauen über "Ihre" Wiese schleicht, oder etwa ein Wolf!
Das wird noch lustig in Zukunft, die als Schutz wirkenden Hunde sind für die Allgemeinheit nicht ungefährlicher als die Wölfe selbst.
Und die Tierhalter werden ja geradezu gezwungen, der offiziellen Empfehlung zu folgen, sowie diese Empfehlung auch hier im Board immer wieder zu lesen ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass hier Thomas knallhart, gegen diese Spendensammelde -Schützermafia die  uns Menschen aus der Natur herausdrängt, hier im Forum zu Felde zieht!!


danke Dir..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus, der Begleithund wird eher zum Unsicherheitsfaktor, denn als Schutz zu wirken!
> Die hier vertretenden Wolfsfreunde, Kaffebarsch, oder auch Fantastic Fishing, babbeln ja eifrig die Empfehlung für Tierhalter pro Herdenschutzhund nach, dabei wird aber ein weiteres Fass aufgemacht.
> Diese Hundis funktionieren nur gut, heißt als Schutz gegen den Wolf, wenn sie eben nicht als verhätschelte Sozialpartner des Menschen gehalten werden.
> Ich habe schon weiter vorn geschrieben, dass diese Hunde, wenn sie freilaufend bei Herden gehalten werden, ein zusätzliches Gefahrenpotenzial bergen, für jeden den sie in der Nähe ihrer zu bewachenden Herde antreffen!
> ...



Hör ma Jürgen,

ich habe NICHT geschrieben das ich PRO Wolf bin oder GEGEN, das ich EMPFEHLE das ein Zaun oder Herdenschutzhund her soll. Ich distanziere mich nur von Panikmache und übertriebenem Schnappreflex.

Ich hab mich im Großstadtdschungle durchgeschlagen, mitten im Brennpunkt, da machen mir Wölfe halt keine Angst. Das muss keiner von euch so sehen, aber gebt einer Diskussion nicht immer wieder diesen Schubladenmodus und Explosionsgefahr.


----------



## Leech (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die hier vertretenden Wolfsfreunde, Kaffebarsch, oder auch Fantastic Fishing, babbeln ja eifrig die Empfehlung für Tierhalter pro Herdenschutzhund nach, dabei wird aber ein weiteres Fass aufgemacht.


Mal unabhängig davon, versuche ich nachzuvollziehen, was einem ein Herdenschutzhund beim Angeln helfen soll.
Der soll auf Schafe auf einer eingezäunten Wiese aufpassen - und nicht auf einen einzelnen Angler. Da ist das Tier nämlich völlig unterlastet mit - tut Tier und Besitzer in der Summe nicht gut. So ein unterlasteter Kangal schießt nämlich ganz schnell in die Richtung seines eigenen Besitzers oder anderer Menschen scharf.
Und dann hier solche Hunde wie Boerboels...das sind Personenschutzhunde. Für den Schutz von Personen für Personen. Diensthunde eben.
Es gibt keine Hunde die explizit vom Menschen für den Schutz vor Räubern gezüchtet wurden - weil die dann nämlich einfach ausgerottet wurden.
Es gibt höchstens Jagdhunde, die speziell früher für Jagd auf Wolf und Bär gezüchtet wurden - so z.B. irische Wolfshunde - aber das sind heute auch nur noch Modetiere & keine wirklichen Zweckhunde mehr.
Am ehesten kommen da vermutlich noch die nordischen Schlittenhunde mit - Malamutes, Huskys etc. - aber halte halt mal ein Rudel Hunde aus der Polarregion in Deutschland - und zwar nur damit du sicher angeln gehen kannst.
Da helfen eher die "üblichen Tipps", die ich früher genannt habe als irgendeine Hundelösung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Leech schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig davon, versuche ich nachzuvollziehen, was einem ein Herdenschutzhund beim Angeln helfen soll.
> Der soll auf Schafe auf einer eingezäunten Wiese aufpassen - und nicht auf einen einzelnen Angler. Da ist das Tier nämlich völlig unterlastet mit - tut Tier und Besitzer in der Summe nicht gut. So ein unterlasteter Kangal schießt nämlich ganz schnell in die Richtung seines eigenen Besitzers oder anderer Menschen scharf.
> Und dann hier solche Hunde wie Boerboels...das sind Personenschutzhunde. Für den Schutz von Personen für Personen. Diensthunde eben.
> Es gibt keine Hunde die explizit vom Menschen für den Schutz vor Räubern gezüchtet wurden - weil die dann nämlich einfach ausgerottet wurden.
> ...



Das hat doch so auch niemand eingeworfen oder als ernsthaften Tipp in die Runde gebracht, na nu aber!


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Leech schrieb:


> Und dann hier solche Hunde wie Boerboels...



Ironie ist nicht so dein Ding!? :m


----------



## Nordan (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Bin zwar Biologe, aber kenn mich nicht mit Tierverhalten aus.

Erziehen wir die wilden Wölfe eigentlich nicht so, dass sie Gefahrlos zu uns in die Städte - ins Licht, zu den Menschen - kommen können? Hier gibts Futter ohne Ende und wir Zweibeiner treten sofort (inklusive Hund) den Rückzug an.
Sollten die Viecher nicht eigentlich lernen sich sofort zu verkrümeln wenn sie uns wahrnehmen?
Quasi bessere Taktik: Konsequent dem Wolf Angst machen bei Sichtung?

(Ich würd mich auch verziehen, mir gehts rein um die Theorie~~)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Nordan schrieb:


> Bin zwar Biologe, aber kenn mich nicht mit Tierverhalten aus.
> 
> Erziehen wir die wilden Wölfe eigentlich nicht so, dass sie Gefahrlos zu uns in die Städte - ins Licht, zu den Menschen - kommen können? Hier gibts Futter ohne Ende und wir Zweibeiner treten sofort (inklusive Hund) den Rückzug an.
> Sollten die Viecher nicht eigentlich lernen sich sofort zu verkrümeln wenn sie uns wahrnehmen?
> ...



Ich hatte es schonmal geschrieben:

In Italien stöbern die Wölfe durch den Hausmüll. Eine alte Oma bekam das mit, stürmte mit Deckel und Löffel klopfend die Treppe runter, so schnell war der Wolf auch weg.

Die Dame lachte nur und ging ihres Weges. So dramatisch ist das alles nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Große Hunde sind nicht wendig...

Kleine hängen sich besser an die Kehle.....und wer keine Angst vor großen Keilern und co hat nimmt auch nen Wolf an.Dazu nen Schnittschutz/Vollpanzer um und der kleine Raaaackeer wird zur Maschine


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7VQExuedBw


----------



## Leech (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das hat doch so auch niemand eingeworfen oder als ernsthaften Tipp in die Runde gebracht, na nu aber!



Ich bin auch nur auf den Absatz von Jürgen eingegangen. Nicht auf deinen speziell, sonst hätte ich gequotet.



> Ironie ist nicht so dein Ding!? :m



Bei solchen Threads weiß man nie.



> In Italien stöbern die Wölfe durch den Hausmüll. Eine alte Oma bekam das  mit, stürmte mit Deckel und Löffel klopfend die Treppe runter, so  schnell war der Wolf auch weg.



Wie gesagt - Lärm war gegen Wildtiere schon immer das effektivste Mittel der Verteidigung. Vor allem wenns unerwartet kommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nur auf den Absatz von Jürgen eingegangen. Nicht auf deinen speziell, sonst hätte ich gequotet.



Und das sorgt immer für Probleme, weil aus dem Kontext heraus irgendetwas in den Raum gestellt wird. Ist recht schwierig dann zu diskutieren, weil man seinem Gegenüber eine Meinung oder Einstellung anlastet die Überhaupt nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

@Leech, lies zum Verständnis meinen Beitrag nochmals!

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hi!
Ihr diskutiert hier doch nicht ernsthaft über die Gefährlichkeit von Wölfen - oder?!?
Das sind Hunde; da nimmt man nen dicken Knüppel und gut isses..:q.
Ne ganz schlechte Idee ist der Ruf nach Herdenschutzhunden, die sind mit nem Knüppel nämlich nur wenig zu beeindrucken.
Während ein Wolf bei ernsthaften Wiederstand sofort das Weite sucht, wird ein Herdenschutzhund duch ein paar Schläge mit dem Knüppel erst so richtig munter...#d

Vor Jahren saß ich mal des Nachts an der Saone und fischte so vor mich hin, als drei Dinge innerhalb von 3 Sekunden passierten:
Rechts von mir gab es einen gewaltigen Platscher im Wasser, so wie der Schlag einer Bieberflosse, eine Sekunde später brach laut krachend schräg links vor mit ein gut 12m langer Baum ab.
In der gleichen Sekunde strich ein Graureiher 50cm über meinen Kopf ab.
Mein damaliger Hund fürchtete weder Tod noch Teufel, aber ich glaube da hat er sich vor Schreck über die Beine gepinkelt...:q:q.
Auch ich habe mich dermaßen erschreckt wie nie zuvor oder danach - nach 10 Min war ich noch ganz zittrig..|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Wolf hilft dabei und ist da ein Leuchtturmprojekt für eine bessere Zukunft (für die Natur und die Sicherheit der Menschen)!


Genau damit hast du 100% recht, es geht um die Leuchttürme, die Manipulation und Gehirnwäsche über gleichgeschaltete konventionelle Medien.
Denn wirkliche Naturschutzprobleme wie z.B. für uns Angler, was da von Monsanto, BASF, Bayer und Sandoz alles so die großen "Abwasserrinnen" runterströmt, was da illegalerweise drin ist, da wird nicht genau nachgeschaut und soll kein Interesse sein. 


Daher fordere ich hiermit dann auch die genetische Wiederherstellung und Wiedereinbürgerung vom Allosaurus, denn der war hier auch mal heimisch. :m 
Zur Bereicherung der Landschaft, Biovielfalt usw.







in Bayern:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ihr diskutiert hier doch nicht ernsthaft über die Gefährlichkeit von Wölfen - oder?!?



Es gab allein in den letzten 200 Jahren Tausende verifizierbare Tote, die von Wölfen gerissen worden, die, wenn sie könnten, da mit Sicherheit ein Wörtchen mitdiskutieren würden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es gab allein in den letzten 200 Jahren Tausende verifizierbare Tote, die von Wölfen gerissen worden, die, wenn sie könnten, da mit Sicherheit ein Wörtchen mitdiskutieren würden.



Das Thema hatten wir.

Es gab 3,3 Millionen tote durch Alkohol. Ich könnte auch argumentieren das wie viele Menschen durch MÜckstiche oder Zeckenbisse starben.

Wat nu? Wald abbrennen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, daß das Insektensterben weitaus gefährlicher für uns ist als es der Wolf überhaupt werden kann und es ist durchaus zu vermuten, daß mit dem rückgang der Insekten auch die Abnahme der Biomasse in unseren Gewässern einher geht.

Doch das ängstigt die wenigsten


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir.
> 
> Es gab 3,3 Millionen tote durch Alkohol. Ich könnte auch argumentieren das wie viele Menschen durch MÜckstiche oder Zeckenbisse starben.
> 
> Wat nu? Wald abbrennen?



Nein, das Thema hatten wir nicht! Es geht nämlich nicht um schwachsinnige Vergleiche, wer jemals wann, woran und wenn ja, warum nicht, gestorben ist, sondern, wie gefährlich ein Spitzenprädator wie der Wolf, der übrigens keine natürliche Scheu vor dem Menschen hat, in einer dicht besiedelten Kulturlandschaft potentiell für den Menschen sein kann!

Was diese dusseligen Relativierungsvergleiche bei dem Thema immer sollen, habe ich mich schon oft gefragt. 
Es sterben jährlich auch 300 Leute durch Kugelschreiber, inwiefern aber wird, indem man solche Zahlen auf einer argumentativen Metaebene immer wieder bringt, auf einer anderen Ebene eine Gefahr geringer oder relativiert, kannst du das mal erklären?


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ein Wolf ist kein Schoßhund und der Sprichwörtliche böse Wolf wurde nicht aus der  Lameng heraus geboren. Aber das  ist weder ein Grund für Panik noch für Frontbegradigungslyrik und Verharmlosung seitens der Schutzverbände. Sich damit auseinander setzen, für die persönliche Sicherheit sorgen (Hund  nicht mitnehmen, Knüppel, Reizgas, Schreckschuss) und das Hirn nach Möglichkeit einschalten. Wenn man in ein Kleid aus Bacon gehüllt mit einer  chihuahuahorde durch den nächtlichen Wald stolpert ist eben irgendwo auch Eigenverantwortung bzw natürliche Auslese. Das man sich in Deutschland erstmal wieder daran gewöhnen muss ist klar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nein, das Thema hatten wir nicht! Es geht nämlich nicht um schwachsinnige Vergleiche, wer jemals wann, woran und wenn ja, warum nicht, gestorben ist, sondern, wie gefährlich ein Spitzenprädator wie der Wolf, der übrigens keine natürliche Scheu vor dem Menschen hat, in einer dicht besiedelten Kulturlandschaft potentiell für den Menschen sein kann!
> 
> Was diese dusseligen Relativierungsvergleiche bei dem Thema immer sollen, habe ich mich schon oft gefragt.
> Es sterben jährlich auch 300 Leute durch Kugelschreiber, inwiefern aber wird, indem man solche Zahlen auf einer argumentativen Metaebene immer wieder bringt, auf einer anderen Ebene eine Gefahr geringer oder relativiert, kannst du das mal erklären?



Du hast dich doch an solch einem Vergleich bedient, dann musst du nicht erwarten, das andere dir eine Professorenarbeit zum Thema Wolf hinlegen.

Die Todesfälle beim Wolf wurden von Thomas verlinkt, ein Recht großer Teil stammt aus einer Zeit über 200 Jahre zurück. Mehr Wald, mehr naturnahe Menschen, mehr Feldarbeit. Und wie genau die Auflistung ist, kann bei einfacher Recherche schnell hinterfragt werden. Ich hab mir 5 Berichte dazu durchgelesen, viele wurden nicht mal bis zum Ende geklärt. In 2 Fällen waren es wilde Hunde, bei einem anderen Starb der Mann an Herzleiden im Wald und wurde danach gefressen.

Der Vergleich mit der Neuzeit hinkt schon deswegen, weil sich alles verändert hat. Wenn das deine Argumentation sein soll, dann ist sie nicht besser als Kugelschreiber und Konsorten. Das ist wie Äpfel und Birnen.

Der Spitzenprädator ist der Mensch, nicht der Wolf. Und dusselig ist hier nichts. Wenn andere Nationen es schaffen, ein Zusammenleben, auf genauso engem Raum, zu bewerkstelligen, da muss hier kein Pseudojäger mit seinen Parolen aufwarten.

Das geht bald in die selbe Richtung wie der Wels der Gewässer leer frisst!


----------



## Minimax (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich weis nicht obs bereits gepostet wurde:

http://www.nina.no/archive/nina/PppBasePdf/oppdragsmelding/731.pdf

 Ich habs selbst nicht durchgelesen, beim Thema Wolf hab ich keine besondere Meinung, aber vllt. ists für die aktiven Diskutanden von Interesse. Aufschlussreich ist die kurze Analyse des Konfliktes zwischen wissenschaftlicher und traditioneller Herangehensweise auf S. 43 in vielerlei Zusammenhang.

 hoffe es interessiert,
 hg
 Minimax.

 Saurier in D. fänd ich übrigens cool, aber vielleicht sollte man sich auf harmlose Varianten konzentrieren, die Blätter und Früchte oder Chips essen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht obs bereits gepostet wurde:
> 
> http://www.nina.no/archive/nina/PppBasePdf/oppdragsmelding/731.pdf
> 
> ...



Klasse Link, danke!

Interessant, vor allem der Bereich mit Attacken, aber auch den Ländern und der Wiederansiedlung.

Siehe Frankreich:



> Seit der Ansiedlung 1980 konnte und wurde kein Angriff auf Menschen registriert.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Tote der böse graue Hund in Mitteleuropa die letzten 50 Jahre verursacht hat.
 Also tote Menschen, nicht Schafe...:q.

Wenn man in Kanada ohne Knarre in den Wald läuft, hat man kein Gespühr für Gefahr - wenn man das in Mitteleuropa macht ist man doch eher paranoid.
In Deutschland ist das mit großem Abstand gefährlichste Tier der Bulle. Da ist die Angst berechtigt..:m.
Petri
Richtig schiss habe ich vor Zecken - daran bin ich 2 mal fast gestorben.. .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast dich doch an solch einem Vergleich bedient, dann musst du nicht erwarten, das andere dir eine Professorenarbeit zum Thema Wolf hinlegen.
> 
> Ich habe den Vergleich nur als Vergleich dafür gebracht, wie schwachsinnig eben solche Vergleiche sind, hast du das nicht verstanden?
> 
> ...



Das Thema ist auf einer anderen Baustelle gewissermaßen Fachgebiet dieses "Pseudojägers", es gibt absolut nichts zu dem Thema, was du mir hier erzählen könntest, was ich nicht schon wüßte. Du darfst das gerne via PN mit diesem Pseudojäger diskutieren, aber ich verspreche dir, daß wird auf der Basis, auf der du das hier versuchst, kein schöner Nachmittag für dich, du hast von dem Thema nämlich schlichtweg gar keine Ahnung und augenscheinlich nicht einmal eine Vorstellung davon, vor welche Probleme uns dieses Freilandexperiment gerade stellt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das Thema ist auf einer anderen Baustelle gewissermaßen Fachgebiet dieses "Pseudojägers", es gibt absolut nichts zu dem Thema, was du mir hier erzählen könntest, was ich nicht schon wüßte. Du darfst das gerne via PN mit diesem Pseudojäger diskutieren, aber ich verspreche dir, daß wird auf der Basis, auf der du das hier versuchst, kein schöner Nachmittag für dich, du hast von dem Thema nämlich schlichtweg gar keine Ahnung und augenscheinlich nicht einmal eine Vorstellung davon, vor welche Probleme uns dieses Freilandexperiment gerade stellt!



Und weil der Rest der Nation ebenfalls nicht genau weiß, wie sich das Thema Wolf verhalten wird, glaubst du es wissen? Mein Onkel ist auch Jäger, der Atmet locker durch die Hose!

Wenn Italiener und Franzosen ohne Probleme zurechkommen, glaube auch ich, das wir deutschen es können. Ich spare mir aber jegliche Diskussion mit dir darüber, mit Hardlinern ist kein schöner Nachmittag zu erreichen. Erinnert mich mehr an den Versuch einer Konfrontation, als sinnigem Austausch. |wavey:


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es gab allein in den letzten 200 Jahren Tausende verifizierbare Tote, die von Wölfen gerissen worden, die, wenn sie könnten, da mit Sicherheit ein Wörtchen mitdiskutieren würden.



Und ebenso durch die Pest - aber eben nicht bei uns.. .
Und nicht im letzten Jahrhundert.. .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und weil der Rest der Nation ebenfalls nicht genau weiß, wie sich das Thema Wolf verhalten wird, glaubst du es wissen?
> 
> Wat? Nimm dir ein Beispiel an deinem Onkel und atme erst einmal durch!
> 
> ...


Inwiefern bin ich denn Hardliner? Ich habe dazu eine ganz neutrale Meinung auf der Basis wissenschaftlich verifizierbarer Fakten. #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Inwiefern bin ich denn Hardliner? Ich habe dazu eine ganz neutrale Meinung auf der Basis wissenschaftlich verifizierbarer Fakten. #h




Kannste vergessen Sten.

Gegen ökoromatische Ideologie helfen keine Fakten.

Warte einfach den ersten bedauerlichen "Einzelfall" ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Kannste vergessen Sten.
> 
> Gegen ökoromatische Ideologie helfen keine Fakten.
> 
> Warte einfach den ersten bedauerlichen "Einzelfall" ab.



Spricht jemand diesen Einzefall ab? Das ist doch wieder die Scheuklappen-Totschlagargument Strategie.

Dann engagiere dich mal gegen all das Übel auf der Welt, anstelle hier mit solchen Phrasen das Klima weiter anzuheizen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann engagiere dich mal gegen all das Übel auf der Welt, anstelle hier mit solchen Phrasen das Klima weiter anzuheizen.



Ich engagier mich mehr als genug ehrenamtlich für gute Zwecke.:m#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich engagier mich mehr als genug ehrenamtlich für gute Zwecke.:m#6



Und welche Argumentation zum Thema steckt da jetzt hinter? :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Woher soll ich wissen wie du darauf kommst? :m:m:m


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

"Vernünftige Abwehrmaßnahmen für "Draussen" - Leute zu erlauben, wäre sicher sinnvoller als sich dann Gedanken zu machen,"

Der kleine Waffenschein kostet 50€ Antragsgebühr und wird außer in begründeten Ausnahmen auch bewilligt. Damit ist das Führen einer Gas-Schreckschusswaffe legal das ist mehr als ausreichend.
 Ich will nicht das Hinz und Kunz mit scharfen Ballermännern draußen durch die Gegend rennen dürfen, auch unter Anglern und anderen Draußenmenschen gibt es viel zu viele Heiopais. Was passiert wenn Waffengesetze unnötig locker gehalten werden kann man sich im Abstand von ein paar Wochen immer mal wieder im Land der unbegrenzten (Baller-)Möglichkeiten anschauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



zander67 schrieb:


> * fakt ist nun mal, der wolf ist nicht gefährlicher für den menschen wie hund, katze oder maus.
> *





Fuckt ist......Mäuse, Katzen, Wölfe......alles Streichelzoo.....

Ich bin raus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


>



Hat er aber recht, wo ist dein Problem, außer hier den Facebooklord zu mimen?

Hunde können eine Waffe sein und befinden sich unmittelbar in deiner Nähe, Wölfe nimmst du nur aus der Distanz wahr. Ein Rattenbiss kann dich töten.

Ich verstehe dein Haltung im Ansatz nicht. Willst du überhaupt diskutieren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Freiheit und die "Natur" für Wolf und Bär!!

Der Mensch gedeiht auch bestens in Ghettos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freiheit und die "Natur" für Wolf und Bär!!
> 
> Der Mensch gedeiht auch bestens in Ghettos.



Genau Thomas.
Damit bekommt man die Natur langfristig jedenfalls wieder menschenfrei und das ist ja ein Grundanliegen unser spendensammelnden (Wolfs-)Schutzlobby!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



zander67 schrieb:


> Du hast die Verbanditen vergessen.



Und die Sojasalafisten.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich fasse es kaum wie polemisch und an der Realität vorbei argumentiert wird..|uhoh:.
Hat überhaupt einer der Beteiligten jemals einen Wolf in Europa ausserhalb eines Zoos gesehen?
Oder ist es nur die diffuse Angst VIELLEICHT mal so ein Tier aus der Ferne zu sehen?
Einfach lächerlich!


----------



## wilhelm (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich behaupte mal das die meisten den Wolf nicht mal als solchen erkennen.
Davon ab, für einige AB-mitglieder wäre der Fo-Puff in the Ghetto wohl besser.

Ich persönlich bin gerne Nachts in der Natur und mach mir auch keinen Kopf.

In Großstadtnähe sieht die Sache vielleicht anders aus aber dann wegen der 
Spezies Mensch.

PS. Thomas man kann ja gegen Umweltschutz oder Tierrechtsorganisationen sein aber diese mit Salafisten oder Taliban zu bezeichnen ist eine Verhöhnung der Opfer dieser Mörderbanden.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ist zwar weit weg, trägt aber vielleicht zur Diskussion bei |uhoh:

https://amp.welt.de/amp/vermischtes...er-Wolf-muesste-Angst-vor-Menschen-haben.html


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Schon krass wie hier im Oktober noch "Sommerlöcher" gegraben werden.|rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



zander67 schrieb:


> Fakt ist nun mal, der Wolf ist nicht gefährlicher für den Menschen wie Hund, Katze oder Maus.
> 
> Reden wir noch einmal kurz darüber, was Fakt ist.
> 
> ...



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das ist so dermaßen naiv, daß ich grad herzhaft lachen mußte.
Ich werde dich in mein Nachtgebet einschließen!#h


----------



## Minimax (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich hab mal gegoogelt, ich find das mit den Wölfen in Deutschland schon interessant. Hatte ich bisher überhaupt nicht aufm Schirm. Der Grund das hier so die Fetzen flie... ahem das hier so engagiert diskutiert wird, liegt scheinbar am Thema selbst: Man findet kaum neutrale Infos/Seiten im Netz, meist ist ziemlich deutlich in welchem Lager sie zu verorten sind. Die Wolfis polarisieren ziemlich.
 Aber sehr interessant das ganze. Ich fänds auch cool wenns hier noch sachlich weiterginge,

 hg
 minimax


----------



## fordfan1 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Bin einmal nachts drei Wölfen begegnet,allerdings in Bulgarien.

Hatte mich ein "wenig" verfahren und war beim Nachbarn vom A.... der Welt,die Natur rief also folgte ich dem Ruf ein wenig in den Wald.
Als ich wieder zum Auto ging stand einer direkt im Scheinwerferlicht,die anderen beiden trollten sich am Waldrand rum.
Erstmal natürlich blöd geglotzt (alle  )  |bigeyes ,dann gabs ein kurzes heulen und sie verschwanden langsam wieder im Wald.

War schon ein interessantes Erlebnis.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gegoogelt, ich find das mit den Wölfen in Deutschland schon interessant. Hatte ich bisher überhaupt nicht aufm Schirm. Der Grund das hier so die Fetzen flie... ahem das hier so engagiert diskutiert wird, liegt scheinbar am Thema selbst: Man findet kaum neutrale Infos/Seiten im Netz, meist ist ziemlich deutlich in welchem Lager sie zu verorten sind. Die Wolfis polarisieren ziemlich.
> Aber sehr interessant das ganze. Ich fänds auch cool wenns hier noch sachlich weiterginge,
> 
> hg
> minimax



Wofür sind Jäger logischerweise?

Es gibt zig Auswertungen, allein dein Link hatte genug Inhalt um sachlich zu diskutieren, will aber keiner, weil es alle immer besser wissen.

Aber immer ran mit den Flinten, danach kann man wieder über Rotwild jammern.

Vielleicht kann mir ein Fachmann das ja nochmals beantworten.



> In Frankreich wurde seid der Wiederansiedlung 1980 kein einziger Angriff auf den Menschen dokumentiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Bin einmal nachts drei Wölfen begegnet,allerdings in Bulgarien.
> 
> Hatte mich ein "wenig" verfahren und war beim Nachbarn vom A.... der Welt,die Natur rief also folgte ich dem Ruf ein wenig in den Wald.
> Als ich wieder zum Auto ging stand einer direkt im Scheinwerferlicht,die anderen beiden trollten sich am Waldrand rum.
> ...



Wäre dir das in Deutschland passiert hättest du jetzt nicht schreiben können!


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich schrieb nicht umsonst das Sten da ganz tief drin hängt......

#h


----------



## wilhelm (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Aber es geht doch hier um Angst beim Nachtangeln?????;+;+;+

Die letzten Seiten drehen sich nur noch um Wölfe mit teilweise haarsträubenden Beispielen und zumindest bedenklicher Wortwahl bei dem ein oder anderen, also sachlich ist anders.

Angstauslöser sind doch wohl andere Fakten als ausschließlich ein paar Wölfe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Aber es geht doch hier um Angst beim Nachtangeln?????;+;+;+
> 
> Die letzten Seiten drehen sich nur noch um Wölfe mit teilweise haarsträubenden Beispielen und zumindest bedenklicher Wortwahl bei dem ein oder anderen, also sachlich ist anders.
> 
> Angstauslöser sind doch wohl andere Fakten als ausschließlich ein paar Wölfe.



Jemand berichtete von einer Begegnung mit einem Wolf, deshalb der Turn im Thread in diese Richtung. Ist ja eine berechtigte Diskussion.

Ich habe allerdings mehr Angst vor Menschen. Da laufen genügend Kaputte rum.


----------



## wilhelm (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Genau da bin ich bei dir Fantastic Fishing.
Mir missfallen eben auch Kraftausdrücke aus der Kriminellen und Terrorszene von einigen hier ( ich glaube du weist wen ich meine .)
Und diese in meinen Augen falsche Richtung der Diskussion, weil ich glaube das die Wildtiere wohl das geringste Problem beim Nachtangeln ( den Ängsten )
sind.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Genau da bin ich bei dir Fantastic Fishing.
> Mir missfallen eben auch Kraftausdrücke aus der Kriminellen und Terrorszene von einigen hier ( ich glaube du weist wen ich meine .)
> Und diese in meinen Augen falsche Richtung der Diskussion, weil ich glaube das die Wildtiere wohl das geringste Problem beim Nachtangeln ( den Ängsten )
> sind.



Ich kann auch jede Meinung akzeptieren, aber manchmal wird sie mit so roher Gewalt und der Empathie eines Backsteins übertragen, fast schon als Zwang formuliert, das eine Diskussion auch sinnfrei scheint, weil es keine andere Richtung geben darf.

Ein gängiges Problem unserer Gesellschaft. Da kommen dann Zwischenrufe, die nicht versuchen das Thema als solches zu Diskutieren, sondern Stellung zu beziehen, ohne Inhalt. Mag ich gar nicht.

Wird man nicht ändern können, aber man sucht sich seine Gesprächspartner auch aus, also eben der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Man muss Natürlich wissen wo man das Risikoarm machen kann.



Das ist es ja! Du musst dich eben Einschränken und bewegen zu wissen. Wäre der Mensch dazu nicht in der Lage, er wäre ausgestorben.

In meiner Zeit bei der Armee sind Rotten von Wildschweinen mit Frischlingen an uns vorbeigezogen, keine 30m entfernt. Keiner von uns hat Anstalten gemacht, alle blieben sitzen, die Schweine zogen ihres Weges.

Bei einem Wolf nimmst du logischerweise eine andere Haltung ein, aber auch das kann erlernt und publiziert werden. Wir haben doch Jäger nicht nur zum Schießen?

Desweiteren kann doch jeder Wolf, der Problematisch ist, denn solche wird es geben, auch Schießen. Nur sollte man auch das nicht in die Hände von Jägern legen, weil diese, wie unter Anglern, auch eine ausgeprägtes Ego haben und gern über den Dorfplatz schnorcheln um zu erzählen, wie toll sie doch sind.

2 Städtchen weiter lief ein Wolf durch die Waschstraße. Alle Leben noch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Musik soll helfen:
https://www.volksstimme.de/deutschland-welt/vermischtes/aufgespiesst-radiosender-rettet-schafe


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musik soll helfen:
> https://www.volksstimme.de/deutschland-welt/vermischtes/aufgespiesst-radiosender-rettet-schafe



Haaaaaa wie geil


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

wenn dann die "Natur" wegen Wölfen so beschallt wird, würde ich wetten, dass man statt schlagermäßigem Dauergeriesel evtl. mal einen kurzen Knall hört und manches dieser Radios dann letal entsorgt wird..

Aber besser Schlagerdauergeriesel im Freien, wenn das hilft, Menschen und  Wölfe in unserer "Natur" zusammen leben zu lassen, als ein Schweigen im Walde, oder das alles einfach nur den GRÜNEN Khmer zu überlassen, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn man zu Grunde legt,das in Europa, wenn man die Ukraine mit einbezieht  über 20.000 Wölfe leben, und innerhalb von 50 Jahren 9 Menschen durch Wölfe zu Tode gekommen sind....

Da sind Verkehrsunfälle mit Wildschweinen und Rehwild vielfach bedrohlicher, da kommen sicher jedes Jahr mehr Menschen ums Leben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Spricht jemand diesen Einzefall ab? Das ist doch wieder die Scheuklappen-Totschlagargument Strategie.



*Newsticker:
Meldung aus der Zukunft Winter 2022 *

*Horror im Spreewald !*

Wolfsrudel überfällt grünen Waldkindergarten - 30 Kinder von Wölfen gerissen. 
Die Eltern rasten aus! Großdemo vor dem Rathaus.

Nach Krisensitzung von Bundesinnenminister und Bundesverteidungungsminister nun Freigabe zum Abschuss aller Großraubtiere.

Die Bundeswehr durchkämmt ab sofort die Wälder und schießt alle Wölfe und Luchse und Bären ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Newsticker:
> Meldung aus der Zukunft Winter 2022 - *
> 
> *Horror im Spreewald !*
> ...



Deutschland schrumpft, 2022 gibt es keine Kinder mehr. Dazu kann deine Nachricht so nicht stimmen, weil wir die Klimakatastrophe haben. Winter fällt aus.

Lügner!


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

das ist mittlerweile ein beschissen vollgesulzter OT-trööt.
schad drum


----------



## zandertex (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich gehe seit 30 jahren nachtangeln,fast immer alleine.am rhein oder sonstwo.
nie ist auch nur im ansatz was passiert.
wer angst hat,hat halt angst..............


----------



## kemo (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wer angst hat sollte sich einfach anständig bewaffnen dürfen.nicht jeder ist so cool dass er mit Wölfe in seiner Gegenwart abhängen möchte..finde es ziemlich krass das berechtigte Ängste von paar halbstarken hier so belächelt werden und schwachsinnige vergleiche herangezogen werden.


----------



## Oaktree (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Sind das schon Fake-News? 

Auf der Hauptseite lese ich "beim Nachtangeln einem Rudel Wölfe begegnet". Im Bericht lediglich das er dort auch angeln geht aber nicht am Angeln war.


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kemo schrieb:


> Wer angst hat sollte sich einfach anständig bewaffnen dürfen.



Ja klar... bewaffnete Schisser... dann muss man wirklich Angst haben beim Nachtangeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kemo schrieb:


> Wer angst hat sollte sich einfach anständig bewaffnen dürfen.nicht jeder ist so cool dass er mit Wölfe in seiner Gegenwart abhängen möchte..finde es ziemlich krass das berechtigte Ängste von paar halbstarken hier so belächelt werden und schwachsinnige vergleiche herangezogen werden.



Vor allem Spricht hier niemand den Leuten die Angst ab, es geht vielmehr darum, wie es richtig managen kann, mit dem Wolf ein Zusammenleben zu ermöglichen. 

Kein Vergleich innerhalb einer Diskussion ist Schwachsinn. Schwachsinn ist es, ständig anderen Leuten mit irgendwelchen halbstarken Begriffen an die Karre fahren zu wollen ohne dabei auch nur mehr als 2 Seiten zurück gelesen zu haben!


----------



## zandertex (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja klar... bewaffnete Schisser... dann muss man wirklich Angst haben beim Nachtangeln.



genau so ist es!am besten aus nem panzer angeln und sobald sich ein grashalm bewegt,einfach mal draufhalten.............#q


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kemo schrieb:


> Wer angst hat sollte sich einfach anständig bewaffnen dürfen.nicht jeder ist so cool dass er mit Wölfe in seiner Gegenwart abhängen möchte..finde es ziemlich krass das berechtigte Ängste von paar halbstarken hier so belächelt werden und schwachsinnige vergleiche herangezogen werden.



Shotgun und Säbel sollte immer dabei sein #t:c


----------



## sprogoe (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mir wird so langsam klar, warum ich beim Nachtangeln noch nie dem Rotkäppchen begegnet bin;
ihr habt mit euren Guselgeschichten ihre ureigne Angst vor dem bösen Wolf aufs Neue geschürt.:q

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Minimax (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Tja da fällt mir grade ein, auch die liebe von mir vor ein paar Posts zitierte Anette hatte was zur Wolfsproblematik beizutragen: "Der Loup Garou",
 hiern kleiner Auszug:

 Doch von dem Trunkenbolde wißt ihr nicht, 
Dem in der kalten Weihnacht am Gesicht 
Das Tier gefressen, daß am heilgen Tag 
Er wund und scheußlich überm Schneee lag. 
Zog von der Schenke aus, in jeder Hand 
'ne Flasche, die man auch noch beide fand. 
Doch wo die Wangen sonst, da waren Knochen, 
Und wo die Augen, blut'ge Höhlen nur; 
Und wo der Schädel hier und da zerbrochen, 
Da sah man deutlich auch der Zähne Spur.

 Knabe im Moor ist trotzdem besser.


----------



## phirania (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musik soll helfen:
> https://www.volksstimme.de/deutschland-welt/vermischtes/aufgespiesst-radiosender-rettet-schafe




Am besten wenn der Sender Heino sendet:

Braun Braun ist die Haselnuss......|bigeyes


----------



## knutwuchtig (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kemo schrieb:


> Wer angst hat sollte sich einfach anständig bewaffnen dürfen.nicht jeder ist so cool dass er mit Wölfe in seiner Gegenwart abhängen möchte..finde es ziemlich krass das berechtigte Ängste von paar halbstarken hier so belächelt werden und schwachsinnige vergleiche herangezogen werden.


 


grundsätzlich ist angst ein schlechter ratgeber.

ängstliche personen auch noch zu bewaffnen,ist so ziemlich das dümmte ,was man machen kann. endweder man arbeitet an seiner angst,oder man meidet die situation. sprich bleibt schön zu hause .

ich mag die dunkelheit am wasser. 
wenn ich alleine bin , ist auch keiner da ,der eine bedrohung darstellen könnte. so ein negatives kopfkino finde ich nicht sinnvoll .ich kenn die nächtlichen geräusche ,kann sie einordnen und fühle mich dadurch auch sicher.


----------



## thanatos (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

obwohl ich nicht sehr ängstlich bin , noch sehe ich mich nicht unmittelbar von Wölfen bedroht .Aber wenn  ich lese wie schön sie sich vermehren 
 und unsere Bevölkerungsdichte mit der von Kanada oder Russland vergleiche - was wird der Wolf tun wenn das letzte Stück Wild gefressen 
 ????? Asylantrag in Russland ? oder ändert er sein Beuteschema ??
 Ist ja zahm,zutraulich und wehrlos und ausreichend vorhanden .
 Sollte man auch positiv sehen -endlich wieder mehr freie Angelplätze .


----------



## knutwuchtig (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich denke wenn man auf eine führende bache trifft muß man sich mehr sorgen machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

STOCKHOLM-WÖLFE: BEHÖRDEN ERHÖHEN JAGDDRUCK


----------



## oberfranke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wildtiere sind ja nicht gerade die dümmsten. 
Sie merken sehr schnell ob vom Menschen Gefahr für sie ausgeht. 

Wenn für sie keine Gefahr besteht, ändern sie auch ihr Fluchtverhalten und ihre Scheu vor dem Menschen. 

Wenn der Mensch sie dann auch noch "füttert" wird es sehr problematisch. 
Als Fütterung zählen schon "lecker" gefüllte Mülltonen, prall gefüllte Gehege mit Hühnern, Gänsen, Enten, usw. , "Zivilisationsangepasste" Katzen und Hunde im Vorgarten usw. die meisten dieser "Fütterungsarten" sind einfach nicht vermeidbar.
Jedes Tier holt sich da seine Beute wo es am leichtesten ist. Warum einen Hasen nach rennen, wenn in Reichweite das Futter regelrecht serviert wird und man gefahrlos zugreifen kann. 

Merkt das Tier das vom Menschen Gefahr ausgeht wird es den Menschen so lange wie möglich meiden und auf Distanz bleiben.

Also


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich reise gerne und viel und habe auch auf geschäftsreisen immer die 4teilige mit.

ich habe Aligatoren beim angeln gesehen und versehentlich gefangen. Haie, Klapperschlangen, Water Mocassins. Ich bin Elchen begengnet und Bärenspuren und so mancher Wolf hat mich sicherlich auch schon gesehen. Ich ihn allerdings nicht.
Respekt ja. Angst immer nur vor Menschen.
Eher meide ich Gebiete in denen es Menschen bestimmter Sorte gibt als Wildtiere


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ANGRIFFE IM LANDKREIS VECHTA
Kälber und Hirsche von Wolfsrudel gerissen?


----------



## Relgna (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Den Wolf, den Luchs, den Bär ec. hat man vor Jahrzehnten schon vertrieben, ausgerottet weil er nicht in die Zivilisation passten, und diese Tiere passen Heute noch viel weniger rein.
Heute ist es blinder Aktionismus und der Mensch denkt er könne die Vergehen gegen die Natur rückgängig machen.
Bei uns hat der Wolf wohl auch mehrere Schafe gerissen, jedoch war hier laut Medien Berichten der Schäfer selber tschuld weil er die Schafe nur mit einem unzureichendem Zaun zusammen hilt.


----------



## phirania (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Glaube so langsam geht es hier  mehr um eine Wolfshetzjagdt als um die Angst beim Nachtangeln.|kopfkrat
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das an jedem Nachtangelplatz auch immer Wölfe auftauchen.
Da habe ich mehr Angst vor Zweibeinigen Wölfen am Angelplatz...#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



phirania schrieb:


> Glaube so langsam geht es hier  mehr um eine Wolfshetzjagdt als um die Angst beim Nachtangeln.|kopfkrat
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das an jedem Nachtangelplatz auch immer Wölfe auftauchen.
> Da habe ich mehr Angst vor Zweibeinigen Wölfen am Angelplatz...#h



Die Angst vor dem Fremden. Wunderts dich etwa?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mindestens 500€ ins Phrasenschwein!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Mindestens 50€ ins Phrasenschwein!



Och, die Wahlen kommen dir dabei nicht in den Sinn? Nicht gerade Weit gedacht.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nö.
Warum sollte sie?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nö.
> Warum sollte sie?



Führe ich hier nicht weiter aus, weil es ein Forum übers Angeln ist. Thomas mag sowas nämlich gar nicht und da bin ich absolut bei ihm!

Wisst ihr wovor ich beim Angeln im Dunkeln Angst habe? Fette Spinne! |bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Na siehste.
Dann lass es nächstes Mal doch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wovor ich im Dunkeln Angst habe? Fette...



......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Na siehste.
> Dann lass das nächstes Mal einfach.



Du meinst den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl? Nö, garantiert nicht! Die Angst vor dem Fremden steht auch nicht nur zwangsläufig mit den jüngsten Ereignissen zusammen, sie ist im Menschen auch in vielerlei Hinsicht integriert. Das muss nicht nur Politisch sein.

"Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht."

Ich warte ja noch drauf, das mir ein Experte beantwortet:



> Seid der Wiederansiedlung der Wölfe in Frankreich, angefangen etwa 1980, konnte kein Angriff auf Menschen dokumentiert werden.



Vielleicht erhellt ja jemand mit seinem Wissensstand diesen Fakt, der aus einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit hervorging.



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ......



Kenne ich schon, ist in meinen Augen die beste Abwehrmaßnahme gegen alles Leben im Buschwerk.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht erhellt ja jemand mit seinem Wissensstand diesen Fakt, der aus einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit hervorging.




Ich schreib dazu später noch was, wenn du möchtest, hatte grad nur die Zeit, dir die Dickee anzudienen.:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich schreib dazu später noch was, wenn du möchtest, hatte grad nur die Zeit, dir die Dickee anzudienen.:q



Meine Quelle zum Thema von Minimax bereitgestellt:

http://www.nina.no/archive/nina/PppBasePdf/oppdragsmelding/731.pdf



Und gleich für dich:

Ich bin nicht Naiv, ich weiß das Wölfe Raubtiere sind. Ich weiß das Wölfe ihr Revier verteidigen. Ich weiß das Wölfe zum erschließen neuer Nahrungsquellen experimentieren und auch den Mensch ins Visier nehmen, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt oder Nahrungsknappheit herrscht.

Für mich sind Raubtiere keine Kuscheltiere. Wölfe sind keine Hunde. Rotkäppchen hatte nur Glück! Ich gehöre keiner Ökotruppe an, ich sammle keine Spenden. Ich möchte den Menschen nicht aus der Natur ausschließen. Ich wünsche mir nicht das Schäfer ( gibts die in der Form überhaupt noch?) in ihrer Existenz bedroht sind.

Ich möchte faire Chancen, für Mensch und Tier! Also bitte keine Schubladen bedienen, sonst stecken wir uns Gegenseitig in jene und die Diskussion ist für den Hintern!


----------



## phirania (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ......



Ja davor hat jeder Wolf Angst,von der vernascht zuwerden....:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Meine Quelle zum Thema von Minimax bereitgestellt:
> 
> http://www.nina.no/archive/nina/PppBasePdf/oppdragsmelding/731.pdf
> 
> ...



Da schließe ich mich an,  etwas weniger  Panikmache und Hysterie tun dem Thema und dem Forum gut.

Sollte es nachhaltig zu Konflikten zwischen Mensch und Wolf kommen ,  wird  niemand mit Verstand die Sache so weiterlaufen lassen, wie bisher. 

Es ist  nachvollziehbar, wenn Jäger den Wolf kritisch betrachten, da er  sich im erheblichen Maße von jagdbarem Wild ernährt.  Zudem wäre ein Wolf wohl auch eine beachtliche Trophäe. 

Da ich kein Jäger bin, sind diese Aspekte für mich nachrangig.


----------



## Serdo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



phirania schrieb:


> Da habe ich mehr Angst vor Zweibeinigen Wölfen am Angelplatz...#h





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Angst vor dem Fremden. Wunderts dich etwa?



Hm, ist es das Fremde oder das Bekannte und Wahrscheinliche?

Hierzu ein kleines Erlebnis: Vor einer Woche war ich mit zwei Anglerkollegen am Elbehauptstrom (nahe Baakenallee) auf Aal und Platte unterwegs. Schöne Stelle mit Blick auf den Hafen (bzw. im Rücken die Uni) und die Möglichkeit, mit dem Auto bis an die Spundwand fahren zu können. Sehr cool, wenn man die Regenschauer einfach im Auto abwettern kann. Natürlich finden das auch andere Leute cool und kommen mit Auto und lauter Musik dazu. Nervig ist nur der Müll, den die immer da lassen...

Rund eine halbe Stunde nach Mitternacht war klar, dass aufgrund des Tidenstands die nächsten zwei Stunden nichts mehr beißen würde und so beschlossen wir, unsere Angelsession zu beenden. Die Kollegen hatten ihr Zeug schon fix im Auto. Wir verabschiedeten uns und ich ging ans Zusammenpacken, was noch 5 Minuten dauerte. Dabei wunderte ich mich doch, dass die Kollegen mit ihrem Auto in Abfahrtposition standen und nicht los fuhren, bis ich auch im Auto saß.

Eigentlich bin ich bei sowas angstfrei. Weder Dunkelheit noch Draußensein ängstigt mich. Ich bin generell eher entspannt. Aber dass beide Kollegen warteten, fand ich ... interessant. Dazu muss man wissen, dass die Beiden die Stelle gut kennen und ich das erste Mal dabei war. Beide sind große Kampfsportler und einer hat auch Türsteher-Erfahrung. Angeln in Hamburg - alleine und nachts? Das hielten beide für keine gute Idee... Hm, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal meine eher naive und unvoreingenommene Art überdenken.


----------



## Angelbazi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

https://www.facebook.com/Wochenkurier.HoyerswerdaKamenz/videos/766646760173877/

Keine Ahnung ob das schon gepostet wurde, aber wie man sieht sind die recht zutraulich. |supergri Tagsüber sicherlich spannend und beeindruckend, wenn die aber abends ums Lager schleichen sieht das dann schon wieder ganz anders aus |uhoh:


----------



## kemo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Es gibt mit bestimmt auch gute Waffen die zum vertreiben zu gebrauchen sind.nur weil jemand ängstlich ist oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat ist doch kein schiesswütiger ballermann...Meine Ratgeber würde ich mir gerne selber aussuchen,einige hier  sind ziemliche klug********r die so tun als gäbe es es eine Anleitung zum wolf vertreiben oder wollen erstmal ein stuhl Kreis bilden und mit dem netten Tackle Räuber ein Gespräch führen...


----------



## Marko35 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

was soll ich dazu sagen...ja ich hab schiss...bezogen auf wildschweine denn sie sind jeden abend da wo ich bin am kanal.wegrennen geht nicht dann versucht mal auf sone brocken wegzurennen...ich liebe nachtangeln was ich auch bis letztes jahr an der elbe gemacht habe.jetzt ist meine frage zu den wolfsfreunden .was soll ich machen wenn sie vor mir stehen?ich weis das ja net ma was ich bei den schweinen machen soll ausser rennen.hoffe ihr habt da nen plan...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Marko35 schrieb:


> was soll ich dazu sagen...ja ich hab schiss...bezogen auf wildschweine denn sie sind jeden abend da wo ich bin am kanal.wegrennen geht nicht dann versucht mal auf sone brocken wegzurennen...ich liebe nachtangeln was ich auch bis letztes jahr an der elbe gemacht habe.jetzt ist meine frage zu den wolfsfreunden .was soll ich machen wenn sie vor mir stehen?ich weis das ja net ma was ich bei den schweinen machen soll ausser rennen.hoffe ihr habt da nen plan...



Leuchte dem Wolf mitten ins Gesicht
Zünde einen Silvesterknaller
Vergößere deine Körperoberfläche
Spring ins Wasser
Positioniere dich Günstig, das ein Angriff von hinten nicht Mögl. ist
Pfefferspray

Noch vieles mehr. Mach dich nicht zum Schaf.Angst und Fluchtreflex machen dich zur Beute. Der Mensch ist mit seiner Größe und nach vorne gerichteten Augen ebenfalls in der Wahrnehmung ein Raubtier. 

Alles Tipps eines Jägers, der in der Ukraine selbst mit Wölfen zu tun hatte.


----------



## Marko35 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

spring ins wasser...sorry aber das wäre das erste was ich machen würde...hilft das?glaube kaum.das in die augen leuchten wäre auch mein erster gedanke aber das juckt die nicht.jedenfalls bei den wildschweinen net...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Marko35 schrieb:


> spring ins wasser...sorry aber das wäre das erste was ich machen würde...hilft das?glaube kaum.das in die augen leuchten wäre auch mein erster gedanke aber das juckt die nicht.jedenfalls bei den wildschweinen net...



Je nach dem, ich weiß ja nicht wie tief das Wasser ist. Ich kann deine Sorge aber durchaus teilen. Klar ist, wenn ein Angler hochkonzentriert ist, dann hat er auch keine Augen im Hinterkopf.

Ich habe mich durch die Studie gelesen und klar erkennbar war, wenn Wölfe sich den Menschen als Beute ausmachten, das Bisse auch immer Richtung Hals erzielt wurden und dann schnell Tödlich waren. 

Ein ausgewachsener Wolf in Europa kann 60 Kilo schwer werden, in Kanada und Russland bis 80 Kilo. Gegenwehr muss dann sehr Heftig ausfallen, ansonsten keine Chance. Wenn du einen Hund mit 30 Kilo in Aktion gesehen hast, dann weisst du was 60 Kilo, schlimmer noch 80 Kilo bewirken.

Hier muss einfach ein seriöses, transparentes Management her und viel Aufklärung und gutes Monitoring. In Frankreich gabs aber noch keine Vorfälle, seit 20 Jahren nunmehr.


----------



## Minimax (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Marko35 schrieb:


> was soll ich machen wenn sie vor mir stehen?hoffe ihr habt da nen plan...


 
 Das empfehlen die Amis für ihre Nationalparks:
https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/nature/wolves.htm

 Das die Kanadier:
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/bcparks/explore/misc/wolves/wolfsaf.html

 Die sind ja glaub ich vom Fach.
 Wenn ich ehrlich bin: Ich persönlich würde mir zunächst mal in die Hose machen und dann ins Wasser springen. Ich glaub aber, ich werds nie rausfinden.


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

...allein beim lesen diesen trööts krieg ich nen wolf.

macht nen eigenen wolftrööt auf - der wär gleich weg vom fenster als OT.

3 mio angler und 42 wölfe und viel hose voll. nur määchen hier?

dann kommt doch mal in den "großstadtdschungel" nachtangeln.
könnt dann sicher schon mal abwehrmaßnahmen z.b. an rottweilern oder 'party'leuten ausprobieren.

hier ist nur noch OT-geschreibsel.


----------



## Marko35 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich hab selber ne old englische bulldogge die ich nie mit zum wasser nehmen würde.jedenfalls nicht zum nachtangeln. mir gehts einfach nur darum was ich tun kann um schweine am platz loszuwerden...


----------



## wilhelm (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

|good:|good:Jose


----------



## börnie (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Marko35 schrieb:


> was soll ich dazu sagen...ja ich hab schiss...bezogen auf wildschweine denn sie sind jeden abend da wo ich bin am kanal.wegrennen geht nicht dann versucht mal auf sone brocken wegzurennen...ich liebe nachtangeln was ich auch bis letztes jahr an der elbe gemacht habe.jetzt ist meine frage zu den wolfsfreunden .was soll ich machen wenn sie vor mir stehen?ich weis das ja net ma was ich bei den schweinen machen soll ausser rennen.hoffe ihr habt da nen plan...



Die Schweine tun Dir nichts und die Wölfe auch nicht. Es ist halt nur ein bisschen unheimlich, diese Kollegen nachts in direkter Nähe zu haben. Hier bei mir laufen die Rotten keine 3 Meter am Gründstück vorbei und Wolfsgebiet ist hier auch. Wenn ich angeln gehe, dann fast immer nachts und die Burschen kommen oft schon sehr nahe heran. Aber warum solltest Du wegrennen ? Du bist keine potentielle Nahrungsquelle. Oft sind die Burschen nur neugierung oder werden durch Gerüche (Futter, Fisch usw. ) angelockt. Manchmal sitzt man aber auch einfach nur unbewusst in ihrem Wechsel. Also keine Panik und locker bleiben.
Viel schlimmer finde ich besoffene Assis die rumpöbeln und provozieren. Zum Glück hier in der Wildnis eine echte Seltenheit.


----------



## wilhelm (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Börnie, endlich mal wieder einer ohne Übersteigerte Angst.

Sehe ich genau so, bin sehr viel in der Welt herum gekommen (über 15 Jahre Marine ) und sehr oft draußen in der Natur.
Gefährlich wurde es nie , etwas mulmig wenn Hundebesitzer ihre Tiere Augenscheinlich nicht unter Kontrolle haben.
Also Angst bei Nachtangeln Nein.
Aber wer Angst hat sucht sich Begleiter oder bleibt zu Hause ( ist ja" nur" ein Hobby).


----------



## kemo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Guter Tipp bei Nacht mit voller Klamotte ins Wasser mit vlt noch Strömung springen...
Dann kann der Wolf dich einfach paar Meter weiter einsammeln.dürfen böller überhaupt außerhalb von Silvester gezündet werden.?Eine ordentliche schreckschuss oder teaser Waffe wäre eventuell nützlicher.ich sage nicht dass es jetzt schon ein großes Problem mit den Wölfen ist aber in ein paar Jahren werden sie da sein weil sich der Wolf seine natürliche scheu abgewöhnen wird.


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ich fühl mich beim pilzen und wildschweinen weit sicherer als beim nachtangeln im bonner norden.

und in manchen tiefgaragen pfeife ich auch. im wald nie.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kemo schrieb:


> Guter Tipp bei Nacht mit voller Klamotte ins Wasser mit vlt noch Strömung springen...
> Dann kann der Wolf dich einfach paar Meter weiter einsammeln.dürfen böller überhaupt außerhalb von Silvester gezündet werden.?Eine ordentliche schreckschuss oder teaser Waffe wäre eventuell nützlicher.ich sage nicht dass es jetzt schon ein großes Problem mit den Wölfen ist aber in ein paar Jahren werden sie da sei*n weil sich der Wolf seine natürliche scheu abgewöhnen wird.*



Diese Scheu muss man ihm angewöhnen(z.B. durch Bejagung). Er hat nämlich keine natürliche Scheu vor Menschen.
Woher auch wenn er sie nicht mit Gefahr verbindet?

Tust mir leid Jose.
Dass der Großstadtdschungel noch gefährlicher ist, glaub ich gern.


----------



## Marko35 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

na assis haben wir hier nicht.aber wenn hier die dicken runter kommen(kanal) da wirds dir schon anders.davon abgesehn ich bin bestimmt kein weichei.wenn die kommen dann hmmm


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Marko35 schrieb:


> na assis haben wir hier nicht.aber wenn hier die dicken runter kommen(kanal) da wirds dir schon anders.davon abgesehn ich bin bestimmt kein weichei.wenn die kommen dann hmmm



Dicken?

Weiber?#c


----------



## wilhelm (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Nein die hier http://www.1zoom.me/de/wallpaper/517547/z728.3/


----------



## thanatos (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich denke wenn man auf eine führende bache trifft muß man sich mehr sorgen machen.



#d habe ich schon geschrieben - hatte ich bisher drei mal
 die Frischlinge um mich rum ,die Bache ca 6 m vor mir 
 hat geschnuppert , gegrunzt ,die Frischlinge zu ihr hin (im Schweinsgalopp ) umgedreht und weg war´n sie .
 Nein es war kein gutes Gefühl #d
 Ja ganz schön Pusch hatte ich auch.|supergri


----------



## kemo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ist es nicht so dass ein gesunder Wolf normaler weise dem Menschen aus dem weg gehen würde?Wenn die aber gefüttert werden und den Müll in den Vororten als neue nahrungsquelle entdecken die scheu ablegen werden?Meine schon ein Bericht ges3hen zu haben wie in Berlin Schweine freudig mit Abfällen und Leckerbissen versorgt werden...


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Diese Scheu muss man ihm angewöhnen(z.B. durch Bejagung). Er hat nämlich keine natürliche Scheu vor Menschen.
> Woher auch wenn er sie nicht mit Gefahr verbindet?...



wenns wirklich virulent wird, dann werden die grünen die ersten sein, die wolfsmangement einfordern werden, um die eigene "nachzucht" zu schützen ("sind so kleine finger...")

dann hat petra ein problem :m :m :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

https://www.jagdverband.de/content/politik-muss-rechtsrahmen-für-wolfsregulation-schaffen

@Jose
Jupp|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



kemo schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so dass ein gesunder Wolf normaler weise dem Menschen aus dem weg gehen würde?


*
Nein!*

"Bislang zeigten die nicht bejagten Wölfe im YNP und den anderen Parks keine Scheu vor Menschen....."

Quelle:
http://www.jawina.de/woelfe-jagd-erhaelt-natuerliche-scheu/

Gibt aber noch reichlich mehr Quellen.:m


----------



## Minimax (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mein persönliches Unbehagen beim Nachtangeln wird von diesem Zitat ganz gut beschrieben:

 "Von der Einsamkeit, Stille und Dunkelheit können wir nichts  anderes sagen, als dass dies wirklich die Momente sind, an welche die bei den meisten Menschen nie ganz erlöschende Kinderangst
 geknüpft ist. "

Ich glaube, man hat diese Ängste unabhängig von der realen Gefahr, und verleiht ihnen in der eigenen Phantasie Gestalt, was eben an der Oberfläche liegt.

Aber es wäre umgekehrt schon sehr dumm, zu sagen alle Befürchtungen sind irreal: Genug Angler wurden nachts ausgeraubt oder zusammengeschlagen. Und Mit Schweinen und Hunden gibt's auch genügend Zwischenfälle.

Da muss sich glauber jeder selbst ne Lösung zurecht zimmern, wie er das Unbehagen möglichst gut abstellt. Ist schätze ich sehr individuell.


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Mich wundert ja, dass sich überhaupt noch jemand aus dem eigenen Bett traut. Wenn man nur die Opferzahlen in Haushalt und Strassenverkehr mit denen beim Angeln vergleicht, selbst nur prozentual, dann fühle ich mich beim Angeln so sicher, wie in Abrahams Wurschtkessel.


----------



## Marko35 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

ja es soll leute geben die damit klar kommen.ich bin jedenfalls keiner von denen.da stehste am kanal,hörst nur den krach von der autobahn und hinter dir hörste plötzlich das rumpeln von den steinen.da denkste...hey da kommt noch jemand zum angeln...nix ist...schweine und was für dicke dinger.wollte schon bilder davon machen aber sorry in dem moment konnte ich mich bewegen wie nen stein.gehe 2 ma in der woche dort hin da es die beste stelle ist (jedenfalls für mich).es gab noch keinen abend wo ich kein schwein gesehen habe.mal weiter weg mal sehr nah (ca 10 meter).für mich halt sehr nah.mag ja sein das jetzt viele sagen "na siehste ist doch nix passiert".aber man sagt ja es gibt immer ein erstes mal.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Mich wundert ja, dass sich überhaupt noch jemand aus dem eigenen Bett traut. Wenn man nur die Opferzahlen in Haushalt und Strassenverkehr mit denen beim Angeln vergleicht, selbst nur prozentual, dann fühle ich mich beim Angeln so sicher, wie in Abrahams Wurschtkessel.



Das möchte ich unbedingt unterschreiben!#h


----------



## Afrob (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hatte jemand schonmal Probleme mit Schweinen?
Ich kriege in meinem Zeckenwald öfters mal nachts Besuch, aber die gucken nur kurz und hauen dann ab.


----------



## daci7 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich stand im Berliner Umland und in Berlin selbst schon häufiger zwischen den (absolut nicht beeindruckten) Schweinen. Respekt hat man da schon.
Wahrscheinlicher als das mich der wilde Eber (oder eben die wilde Bache) niedermäht ist es jedoch am Wasser von besoffenen Halbstarken angepöbelt zu werden oder auf dem Weg vom/zum Wasser im Graben zu landen.
#h


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Vor einigen Jahren saß ich mal bei Port dela Selva auf einer Felszunge und fischte auf Conger, als hinter mir ne ganze Rotte Schweine auftauchte.
Wäre mein Bouvier nicht bei meiner Frau im Zelt gewesen, hätte ich weniger Schiss gehabt, aber so kamen die näher und näher.
Ins Wasser gehen wollte ich auch nicht, es war schon recht spät im Jahr.
Wir haben uns darauf geeinigt, dass die Schweine meine Köder bekamen und ich dann nach 2 Stunden trockenen Fußes die Landzunge verlassen konnte.
War schon etwas aufregend, aber dank der Option jederzeit ins Wasser ausweichen zu können, völlig ungfährlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Aktuell im bayerischen  Wald aufpassen:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/sechs-woelfe-aus-nationalpark-gehege-entkommen.html


----------



## JimiG (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wölfe beim Angeln durfte ich dieses Jahr auch erleben. Ich sah zwar keinen aber akustisch waren se da. Beim Nachtangeln gab es mehrere Abende hintereinander eine schöne Mondscheinsonate von einem Rudel wobei sich Jung und Alt zugleich meldeten( war nicht mal soweit weg). Ich fand´s genial und es zauberte doch ein wenig Gänsehaut in meinen Nacken und mein Neffe verzog sich schnell in das Auto. Das ging ca. 3 Wochen so und dann war Ruhe. 
Angst habe ich mehr vor den Menschen die Nachts rumschleichen als vor Wölfen.


----------



## Raubwels (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hi,
also ich mach mir beim Nachtangeln weniger sorgen um Wildtiere, bei uns sind es ehr Wildscheine (Wölfe gibt es bei und glaube ich nicht), sonder mehr um die ganzen Bekloppten die überall rumlaufen und auch Langeweile irgendwelchen scheiß machen. Deswegen gehe ich auch nicht alleine Nachtangeln.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

da ist ja BaWü glücklich zu nennen mit dem nachtangelverbot :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

grins - genau!!


----------



## Fischknipser (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Richtige Angst habe ich wohl nicht beim Nachtangeln. 
Es kommt immer ein bisschen drauf an,wo man gerade angelt.
Wenn ich beispielsweise abends (im dunkeln) alleine am Rhein mit der Spinne unterwegs bin,habe ich noch nicht mal ein ungutes Gefühl.

Wenn ich aber dann beispielsweise im Vereinsgewässer welches grösstenteils umzäunt ist ,nachts ansitze,dann habe ich manchmal ein mulmiges Gefühl. 
Umso näher ich dem eingezäunten Bereich komme, um so relexter bin ich.

Wahrscheinlich liegt es an der Umgebungslautstärke.

Am Vereinsgewässer ist es mucksmäuschenstill,da hört man jedes knacken eines Astes und macht sich dann so seine Gedanken...

Wildschweine oder Wölfe haben wir bei uns allerdings nicht.

An anderen Gewässern wo ich schon oft tagsüber geangelt habe würde ich mich nachts alleine definitiv zu nicht hinsetzen. 
Das liegt allerdings nicht an wilden Tieren sondern eher an den komischen Gestalten die da nachts rumtingeln...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Jose schrieb:


> da ist ja BaWü glücklich zu nennen mit dem nachtangelverbot :m



ganz, ganz falsch!

Bei mir in der Karte steht nämlich bis 1:00 ist das Angeln auf Wels erlaubt und da ist es auch in BW zappenduster! Ätsch ;-)

Grussen Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

und auf Aal - aber nur in der Sommerzeit - und Aalangeln ist aber trotz Nachtangelerlaubnis auf Aal eh per se verboten (Rhein und Zuflüsse)..


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

jo,

es kommt noch dicker:im Dezember hat er in geschlossen Gewässern "SCHONZEIT" weiß der Deibel warum!!

Grussen


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Jose schrieb:


> da ist ja BaWü glücklich zu nennen mit dem nachtangelverbot :m



Genau,da werden die armen Wölfe in Ruhe gelassen.....


----------



## Minimax (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wildschweine, Wölfe, schlecht sozialisierte Zweibeiner...
 alles ziemlich bedrohlich, keine Frage.
 ABER:

 Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, das die wahre Gefahr
 in abgelegenen Gebieten aus einer ganz anderen Richtung droht:
 daaa...daaa..DAAAAH:
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...nd-Mecklenburg-sind-Nandus-zur-Plage-geworden


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

die sind wenigstens essbar und können sinnvoll verwertet werden .....


----------



## Minimax (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ja, aber überleg ma: Man stiefelt so mit Dickem Rucksack und Spinnrute durch die Knüste, und bietet so gleichermassen die Silhouette eines konkurrierenden Nanduhahnes. Da fühlt sich dann der lokale Megabroiler angepixxt und will den Konkurrenten vertreiben..

 Also ich stells mir schlimm vor von sonem Vogel zusammengestiefelt zu werden! Schneller sind die auch!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich stand im Berliner Umland und in Berlin selbst schon häufiger zwischen den (absolut nicht beeindruckten) Schweinen. Respekt hat man da schon.
> Wahrscheinlicher als das mich der wilde Eber (oder eben die wilde Bache) niedermäht ist es jedoch am Wasser von besoffenen Halbstarken angepöbelt zu werden oder auf dem Weg vom/zum Wasser im Graben zu landen.
> #h



Der Eber heisst übrigens Keiler .
Berlin und sein Umland wären für mich so ziemlich die einzige Gegend wo ich als Nachtangler die Sinne etwas mehr schärfen würde.
Nicht weil Sauen potentiell gefährlich sind, sonder weil sie dort kaum bejagt werden können, und obendrein auch noch gefüttert werden. Damit verlieren die die Scheu.

Bei uns hat man als Otto Normalo kaum Chancen einem Wildschwein zu begegnen. Nicht weils keine gäbe, im Gegenteil, "dank" der Zunahme des Maisanbaus schiessen wir mittlerweile mehr Sauen als Rehe...
Aber die sind so schlau und lernfähig, das sie Spaziergänger, Hundeflüsterer und eben auch Angler längst bemerkt haben bevor sie in deren Sichtfeld kommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aber überleg ma: Man stiefelt so mit Dickem Rucksack und Spinnrute durch die Knüste, und bietet so gleichermassen die Silhouette eines konkurrierenden Nanduhahnes. Da fühlt sich dann der lokale Megabroiler angepixxt und will den Konkurrenten vertreiben..
> 
> Also ich stells mir schlimm vor von sonem Vogel zusammengestiefelt zu werden! Schneller sind die auch!



Ich finde die Dinger ja recht Ulkig, erinnern sie mich irgendwie an einen Dodo. Logischerweise sind Bauern und Landwirte in steter Aufruhr.

Sollen sie doch schießen, nachdem sowieso schon die ganze Diversität an Lebenwesen über den Jordan ist muss man schlicht und ergreifend kein erbarmen zeigen. Wir brauchen weder Hamster, noch Mäuse, Dachse oder sonstigen Firlefanz.
An jeder Ecke ein Freifeld-Iphone aufgestellt und die Natur ist wieder im Lot.

Und die armen Pferde erst........


----------



## Minimax (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und die armen Pferde erst........


 
 Lass ich nicht gelten: Ein neugieriger Gaul ist mal gepflegt auf meine geliebte Floatrute gestiefelt. Knack. Ich hab Ernsthafte vorwürfe erhoben, das Tier war völlig unbeeindruckt, hatte wohl auch keine Haftpflicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Minimax schrieb:


> Lass ich nicht gelten: Ein neugieriger Gaul ist mal gepflegt auf meine geliebte Floatrute gestiefelt. Knack. Ich hab Ernsthafte vorwürfe erhoben, das Tier war völlig unbeeindruckt, hatte wohl auch keine Haftpflicht.



Hättest du einen Nandu dabei gehabt, wäre es nicht passiert. Aber ich gebe dir Zuspruch, ein Tritt von so einem Vogel ist sicherlich eine erstklassige Vergütung vom Nachtangeln.

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit welches Tier mir Nachts angst machen sollte. Ich finde keines, nur aus Erfahrung weiß ich:

Der eigene Kopf macht mir Nachts am meisten Sorgen, weil er Dinge sieht, die niemals Existieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der eigene Kopf macht mir Nachts am meisten Sorgen, weil er Dinge sieht, die niemals Existieren.


Die kannst aber schon die Dinge sehen, die mal ganz real dort lange Zeit existierten, und vor allem deren verbliebene Geister und Gespenster ganz hauchnah spüren! :m
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6b/Allosaurus_Plastic.jpg


----------



## fischbär (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe beim Nachtangeln Angst dass ich nichts fange! Für Wildschwein und Wolf gibt's Pfefferspray (Nein, Wildschweine werden dann nicht besonders gefährlich sondern ergreifen die Flucht).


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aktuell im bayerischen  Wald aufpassen:
> http://www.outfox-world.de/news/sechs-woelfe-aus-nationalpark-gehege-entkommen.html



Die Wölfe dort müssen aktuell aupassen vor der unbekannten Zivilisation:
1 Wolf ist bereits vom Zug Regen - Bayer. Eisenstein überfahren worden,
die anderen streifen in einer 2er und 3er Gruppe am Gehege rum, fühlen sich unwohl und wollen wieder heim ...

Im Regionalrundfunk wurde seit "Ausbruch" daraufhingewiesen, dass die Wölfe ungefährlich sind, Menschen nicht ins Beuteschema passen, die Wölfe an Menschen gewohnt und dass man sie bitte nicht füttern soll, denn man versucht die Wölfe mit Futter wieder ins Gehege den Weg zu legen.

Die Bevölkerung dort ist angstfrei #6, im Gegenteil, sie haben Mitleid mit den Wölfen und sind mit Fotoapparat unterwegs, falls ihnen einer begegnet bzw. suchen nach iesen  .. und werden über lokale/regionale Medien gebeten, diese nicht zu füttern oder gar zu versuchen, sich diesen zu nähern um zu streicheln. :m

Gestern war auch ein großer Artikel in der Süddeutschen Zeitung über diese Wölfe und auch über Wölfe, die freilebend sind.
Interessent, besonders wenn man das mit den Postings der "Experten" hier vergleicht |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

War auch ein ausgebüxter Zoo-Gehege-Wolf!
Der wusste das nicht, dass er ungefährlich zu sein hatte!
War in Bremen:
Vor fast 40 Jahren: Wolf beißt siebenjährigen Jungen zu Tode

Damals war die "Wolfs-Wissenschaft" wohl noch nicht so weit wie heute und wusste das nicht besser.......


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Interessant aber auch, dass dort nach Ausbruch von den Wölfen direkt ein Krisenstab (kein Witz!) eingerichtet wurde und man die Bevölkerung explizit davor warnt sie zu fotografieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Interessant aber auch, dass dort nach Ausbruch von den Wölfen direkt ein Krisenstab (kein Witz!) eingerichtet wurde und man die Bevölkerung explizit davor warnt sie zu fotografieren


Den Krisenstab nicht fotografieren oder die Wölfe nicht?
:g:g:g


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Interessant aber auch, dass dort nach Ausbruch von den Wölfen direkt ein Krisenstab (kein Witz!) eingerichtet wurde und man die Bevölkerung explizit davor warnt sie zu fotografieren




Krisenstab heißt doch nicht, dass eine Gefahr vorliegt, sondern ist der behördliche Ausdruck, wenn für eine  akute Situation eine Koordination(stelle) eingerichtet wird.
Es mussten sofort Verantwortungen geklärt werden, Medien informiert werden, die Landratsamt, die Bürgermeister, Nationalparkverwaltung, die angrenzenden Reviervorsteher/Jagdaufsichten, Maßnahmen zum Wiedereinfang diskutiert, Einbindung des Landesamt für Umwelt (das aber noch nicht zuständig ist, da die entlaufenen Wölfe nicht als Wildtiere gelten). 

Franz, das weißt du doch selbst


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Warnung vor Fotografieren?

Klar doch, ich habe Rückmeldung bekommen, dass "Heerscharen von Fotopilgern" (Von der Familie bis zum Hobbynaturfotografen) mit ihren Cams unterwegs sind und die Wölfe suchen ...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Das mag schon so sein - kann dann aber wohl eher nicht als Beleg für die Ungefährlichkeit dieser Tiere herangezogen werden.  

Da liegt für mich einfach ein Widerspruch vor. 

Abgesehen davon, ich hab 0,0 Ahnung von Wölfen und weiß auch nicht ob es jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, dass sie wieder hier sind. Da ich in einem nachgewiesenen Wolfsrevier zum angeln unterwegs bin, kann ich auf eine Begegnung aber gut verzichten. Mir sind unangeleinte Hunde schon suspekt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das mag schon so sein - kann dann aber wohl eher nicht als Beleg für die Ungefährlichkeit dieser Tiere herangezogen werden.
> 
> Da liegt für mich einfach ein Widerspruch vor.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, ich hab 0,0 Ahnung von Wölfen und weiß auch nicht ob es jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, dass sie wieder hier sind. Da ich in einem nachgewiesenen Wolfsrevier zum angeln unterwegs bin, kann ich auf eine Begegnung aber gut verzichten. Mir sind unangeleinte Hunde schon suspekt.




"Krisenstab" ist aber auch kein Beleg für die Gefährlichkeit der Wölfe, sondern nur ein technischer Ausdruck für eine Koordinierungsgruppe, die es eben braucht, wenn mehrere unterschiedliche "Stellen" akut zusammenarbeiten müssen.

Wir haben gerade einen Krisenstab im Aufbau, weil seit Anfang der Woche ein Adlerpärchen in den Staatsforsten gesichtet wird; genau neben meinem Angelgewässer ...
Gefahr geht von den Adlern nicht aus ...   (nebenbei: Adler haben eine höhere Wertigkeit als Wölfe, was das für einen Zenober gerade im Stillen gibt)


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Diese Gehegewölfe wurden unter Vollkontakt gehalten.
Das heißt, der Tierpfleger konnte mit dem Futter das Gehege betreten.
Dabei verlieren die Tiere natürlich die Scheu vor dem Menschen und verbinden seine Anwesenheit mit Futtergaben.
Dieses Verhalten ändert sich auch nicht, nur weil die Tiere jetzt nicht mehr im Gehege sind.
Wenn sie also außerhalb ihres Geheges auf Menschen treffen, wollen sie von diesen sicherlich nicht nur fotografiert werden, sondern erwarten Futter!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe mal den "Northeimer Problemwolf" durch meine Wiese hinterm Hausgarten hoppeln gehabt (DE Westharz).  Traut man kaum seinen Augen, denn nanüüü ??? das ist doch kein Hund ??? Halluzination oder wirklich?

War meine erste Wolfbegegnung in DE freilaufend im sogenannten "Zivilisationsland".

So ein richtiger (ausgewachsener?) Wolf ist schon mal ziemlich hoch, und ziemlich schnell, wenn der in der so in der Strecke trabt. So Zäune von 1,5m Höhe (reichlich querverlaufene Schafzäune u.a. dort)  werden anstrengungslos übersprungen und weiter gehts, das ist etwa 
die normale Radfahrergeschwindigkeit im freien Gelände. 
Schon war er wieder verschwunden, kam auch nicht wieder. 
So 2 Tage später war in den Gazetten und im NDR der Abschuss eines Wolfes vor Northeim heftig gepusht und diskutiert worden, das ist immerhin so 35km mit dem Auto und nicht durch ein Wald verbunden, nur mal das Streckenmachen betrachtet. 

Derjenige Jäger wurde massiv angegangen von all den bekannten Fuzzis, aber nach 2 Wochen war wie üblich alles vergessen.
Wenn so ein Tier auf einen zukommt und bedrohlich wirkt, kann ich den Jäger jedenfalls 100% verstehen, dass er lieber losgeballert hat. 
Und wenigstens die Sache finalisiert hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

wie unterschiedlich doch die Wahrnehmungen sind.

Aktuell vom BR:
Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald
Suchtrupps sollen ausgebrochene Wölfe erschießen


Nationalparkverwaltung selber sieht die Wölfe als "Zeitbomben"..........

nu ja, Experten und so.....   

und selbsternannte.....

oder Krisenstäbe...


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie unterschiedlich doch die Wahrnehmungen sind.
> 
> Aktuell vom BR:
> Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald
> ...



Die Wahrnehmungen sind nicht unterschiedlich, sondern  Experten, die auch im Krisenstab sind, diskutieren und bewerten immer wieder aufs neue.
Und wenn es neue Erkennnisse gibt, werden die hoffentlich ideologiefrei, sondern argumentativ begründet, umgesetzt.
Und das ist gut so, denn diese und nur sind die Fachleute und entscheiden.
Und wenn das sich dialektisch entwickelt, dann sind das nicht unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen, sondern Entwicklungen, die dann neu kommuniziert werden (nenn es einfach updates)


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie unterschiedlich doch die Wahrnehmungen sind.
> 
> Aktuell vom BR:
> Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald
> ...



Ob die "Tierbefreier", welche das Tor zum Wolfsgehege geöffnet haben ahnten, dass es anstelle der romantischen Freiheit für Wölfe, ein Todesurteil wird?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

naja, Tierbefreiern und solchen "Experten" und "Krisenstäben" muss man doch als einfacher Normale vertrauen (können)..

Die wissen doch schon seit Jahren was sie machen - im Gegensatz zu den armen normalen Leuten und Anglern..

Wem sollte man sonst vertrauen??


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ob die "Tierbefreier", welche das Tor zum Wolfsgehege geöffnet haben ahnten, dass es anstelle der romantischen Freiheit für Wölfe, ein Todesurteil wird?
> 
> Jürgen



Sollte das Tierscchützler gewesen sein, sollten sie sich nun gegenseitg in den Arsch beissen


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, Tierbefreiern und solchen "Experten" und "Krisenstäben" muss man doch als einfacher Normale vertrauen (können)..
> 
> Die wissen doch schon seit Jahren was sie machen - im Gegensatz zu den armen normalen Leuten und Anglern..
> 
> Wem sollte man sonst vertrauen??



Tierbefreier, Experten und Krisenstäbe in tendenziösen Zusammenhang zu bringen, qualifiziert dich wiederholt ab ...


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sollte das Tierscchützler gewesen sein, sollten sie sich nun gegenseitg in den Arsch beissen



Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn diese zur Verantwortung gezogen werden und z.B. für die Folgekosten aufkommen dürfen!
Schön wäre es, wenn sie noch so blöde wären und mit ihrer Heldentat prahlen, so könnte man ihrer wenigstens habhaft werden?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tierbefreier, Experten und Krisenstäbe in tendenziösen Zusammenhang zu bringen, qualifiziert dich wiederholt ab ...



Wieso?

Kommen oft genug aus dem gleichen Schützerlager, finanziert auch oft genug aus den gleichen Quellen (NABU-Staatssekretäre etc., überall NABUisten in Behörden, in Osnabrück der kinderangelverhindernde, PETA nahestehende Stadtbeamte etc. (Danke nochmal an Dirk Sazalowski für seinen Einsatz)).

Man kann auch die Augen weiter zumachen...

Kein Problem,

Jeder wie er will...


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn diese zur Verantwortung gezogen werden und z.B. für die Folgekosten aufkommen dürfen!
> Schön wäre es, wenn sie noch so blöde wären und mit ihrer Heldentat prahlen, so könnte man ihrer wenigstens habhaft werden?
> 
> Jürgen



Also sollten wir diese doch eher ermutigen, sich als Helden zu fühlen:m

Gewöhnlich werden die Gatter mit Wildkameras überwacht ... eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

vernünftiger umgang mit dem thema von anfang an, hätte viel vermeiden können, nun ist die karre hoffnungslos festgefahren.
diese abenteuerlichen vergleiche mit einer grippe, alkohol, oder ähnlichem nonsens - wahnsinn.
kaum einer von uns braucht wirklich angst vor´m wolf zu haben, auch beim nachtangeln nicht.
der erste, der aber wirklich mal einen trifft und vorher am lautesten getönt hat, von wegen ein bissken tränengas, wird mit sicherheit nur den größten fleck in der buxe vorweisen können.

denn nicht-wissen trifft in erster linie die, die sich einseitig an das thema ran wagen. die basis ist in erster linie auf seiten derjenigen schlecht informiert, die den wolf immer und überall wollen. und eben einem landwirt mit 65 kühen in weidehaltung so tolle tipps mit herdern geben. sprich, den bauern als zu dumm und/oder zu faul darstellen. 
diese leute haben vermutlich nicht einen tag mal auf so einem betrieb verbracht, keine ahnung von den einkommens- und arbeitsbedingungen in der landwirtschaft.
können sich ja gern zur verfügung stellen, um 7 tage die woche morgens und abends das vieh von der weide zu holen oder 2m hohe zäune auf und abzubauen und herdenschutzhunde zu sozialisieren.
kleine betriebe werden, auch dank eu, systematisch zum aufgeben gezwungen (gülleverordnung z.B. hat meinen nachbarn vor drei monaten dazu bewogen seinen viehbestand aufzugeben). 
in der landwirtschaft herrscht seit den 50ern das motto: wachse oder weiche.
das ergebnis sind agrarsteppen, auf denen industrielle landwirtschaft betrieben wird. "schön" zu sehen in den rheinebenen beispielsweise.
und irgendwer will den wolf. aus verbrämten ansichten, wie eine gesunde natur aussieht. 
der wird für etliche noch existierende kleine bäuerliche betriebe das ende bedeuten.
würde sich der nanu und andere ähnlich getaktete orgas z. b. für die einhaltung gesetzlicher vorgaben bei der einhaltung der ökologischen vorrangflächen einsetzen, würde das wesentlich effektivere ergebnisse für die artenvielfalt bedeuten, als sich für einen weiteren großprädator einzusetzen.
leider sammelt man damit keine spenden bei den cityslickers, weil der wolf so furchtbar chic ist. und schön groß und kuschelig, solange er nicht durch den eigenen vorgarten läuft. passiert ja im urban ghetto zum glück sehr selten.
lehnen wir uns also entspannt zurück und warten, bis ein wolf einer irgendwie beteiligten, "wichtigen" person den dackel von der leine frisst.
In d muss das kind erst in den brunnen fallen. und der wolf leider eben auch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tierbefreier, Experten und Krisenstäbe in tendenziösen Zusammenhang zu bringen, qualifiziert dich wiederholt ab ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Kommen oft genug aus dem gleichen Schützerlager, finanziert auch oft genug aus den gleichen Quellen (NABU-Staatssekretäre etc., überall NABUisten in Behörden, in Osnabrück der kinderangelverhindernde, PETA nahestehende Stadtbeamte etc. (Danke nochmal an Dirk Sazalowski für seinen Einsatz)).
> 
> ...



:q
Schon witzig, 
wie Du, Thomas, durch Pauschalität die Expertengruppe und den Krisenstab als schützernah einstufst  
und 
die Tierschützler gerade schrein, weil sie den Krisenstab mit den Experten, als reine Jägerlobbyisten sehen und fordern, dass auch Biologen und Tierschützer in die Entscheidungen eingebunden werden sollen!

Ideologen unter sich #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> vernünftiger umgang mit dem thema von anfang an, hätte viel vermeiden können, nun ist die karre hoffnungslos festgefahren.
> diese abenteuerlichen vergleiche mit einer grippe, alkohol, oder ähnlichem nonsens - wahnsinn.
> kaum einer von uns braucht wirklich angst vor´m wolf zu haben, auch beim nachtangeln nicht.
> der erste, der aber wirklich mal einen trifft und vorher am lautesten getönt hat, von wegen ein bissken tränengas, wird mit sicherheit nur den größten fleck in der buxe vorweisen können.
> ...



Gut zusammen gefasst. 

Nicht schützerkompatibel, aber, respektive deswegen:
Faktisch gut.

Danke.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

exil-dithschi, danke für diesen reflektierten Beitrag. 
Den Umgang mit dem Thema Wolf sehr treffend umschrieben!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

So .. soebene gemeldet:
Der 1. von den 5 Wölfen wurde erschossen ...
weitere werden folgen ...


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Der Wolf leitet also das Ende der letzten bäuerlichen Kleinbetriebe ein.... .
Sachen ließt man hier...#q#q
Wenn es um die "Schützer", in welcher Form auch immer geht, komme ich mir manchmal vor wie unter Chemtrailern - alles wird gleich so dogmatisch..|bigeyes.
Petri


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

dogmatisch, schützer? kicher.
das liebe ich besonders, diese "kämpferischen" ja aber parolen, aber gut, ich bin da ganz ohr, erklär mal ausführlich deine sichtweise.
davon ab, ich schrieb nirgends, daß der wolf irgendwas einleitet/eingeleitet hat, aber eben für einige der berühmte tropfen sein wird/schon geworden ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hi!
Da weiß ich garnicht wo ich anfangen soll.
Es geht ja schon damit los, dass die EU für das Verschwinden der Bäuerlichen Kleinbetriebe verantwortlich sei - das ist faktisch völliger Unsinn. Da ist eher das Gegenteil richtig.
Für die Gülleverordnung sollten wir als Angler zu tiefst dankbar sein.
Im Übrigen sind die Bauern die allergrößen Umweltfrevler - von daher juckt es mich wenig, wenn da mal der ein oder andere Gülleverursacher aufgibt und seinen Dreck nichtmehr ins Grundwasser ablässt.
Wenn er ganz dicht macht, haben wir vielleicht auch einige zig Kg Glyphosat weniger in der Umwelt
Die industiealisierung der Landwitschaft hat ja auch einige Vorteile, so lassen sich wenige Großbetriebe sehr viel leichter kontrollieren als ein Flickenteppich kleinerer Höfe.. .

Bei den "Schützern" darf man auch unterscheiden zwischen reinen Verrückten (Peta und Konsorten..) und solchen, die trotz aller Fehler auch viel gutes bewirken.
Ist es denn so verkehrt, wenn Flüsse renaturiert und Einleiter abgeschafft werden?
Wenn man versucht Gülle und Pestizide einzudämmen?
Ich habe persöhnlich sehr viel üblere Erfahrungen mit NABU und Bund gemacht als die Meisten hier, kann aber trotzdem nicht umhin, auch die positiven Seiten dieser Organusationen zu sehen.

Der Wolf.
Da schießt die Diskussion ja völlig ins Kraut - ich frage nochmal; wer von Euch hat denn in Mitteleuropa schonmal nen Wolf ausserhalb eines Geheges gesehen?
Und wenn ja - wie bedroht habt ihr euch gefühlt?
Wilde Wölfe sind i.d.R. sehr scheu und wenig gefährlich.
Wenn man einen Hund dabei hat, könnte es schon eher zu etwas schwierigeren Situationen kommen, aber damit muß man leben können.
Es werden in D jedes Jahr dutzende Hunde von Hunden totgebissen - da kräht kein Hahn nach.. .
Wehe wenn mal ein Fiffi durch nen Wolf zu schaden kommt; da ist das Geheule dann groß.
Wölfe sind in der Natur eine zu vernachlässigend Gefahr - da gibt es sehr viel Gefährlicheres.
Bei den 6 Tieren die jetzt aus dem Gehege entlaufen sind, sieht das ganz anders aus: Wenn man die nicht zeitnah einfangen kann, muß man diese Wölfe selbstverständlich töten.

Alles in Allem ist beim Thema Wolf mehr Angst als Vernuft zu sehen - und hier gerade ganz extrem... .
Petri


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

wir reden/lesen/schreiben aneinander vorbei, wie eigentlich fast alle. es gibt wohl nur schwarz, oder weiß.
mir persönlich geht es nicht um die angst einem wolf zu begegnen, das vergnügen bleibt noch wirklich den wenigsten vorbehalten und selbst wenn man ihn mal trifft bedeutet das nicht automatisch einen kratzer, geschweige denn den tod.
der großteil der bevölkerung bekommt vom wolf natürlich nix mit, noch nicht mal mittelbar.
würde man, wie früher üblich das auf dem esstisch/der vorratskammer merken, sähe die sache ganz anders aus, da bin ich mir sicher.
ich rede auch nicht von ausrottung in den gegenden, wo wölfe auch heute (noch) wild leben, nämlich in weitgehend unbesiedelten gebieten. viele reden aber ja von absolut planmäßiger wiederansiedlung mit allen mitteln - und wieso das so erstrebenswert sein soll, nachdem sich die gesamte viehhaltung auf den stand der letzten jahrzehnte ausgerichtet hat, erschließt sich mir nicht. wieso muss ich ein tier partout wieder heimisch machen, um nachher unsummen für das zu bezahlen (viehhaltung), was vorher völlig problemlos anders machbar war?
man muss es sich mal vorstellen. tiere nur im stall zu halten war ja nicht mehr tierschutzgerecht. nun müssen alle wieder aufgestallt werden und die ställe einbruchsicher gemacht werden.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Hi!
Wer siedelt denn den Wolf "planmässig und mit allen Mitteln"an?
Nach meinem Wissensstand wandern die aus dem Osten ein und werden nicht, wie z.B. Bieber, in Kisten durch die Gegend gekarrt.
Hinzu kommt, dass die allermeisten Wölf in der totalen Wildniß MeckPomms und Brandenburgs leben und 99% unseres Viehbestandes doch ohnehin niemals die Sonne sieht.. .
Ich kann im Wolf beim besten Willen kein Problem sehen.
Das kann sich natürlich ganz schnell ändern, wenn sich die Verhältnisse ähnlich wie bei den Sauen entwickeln würden.
Aber wie wahrscheinlich ist das..?
Im übrigen wäre ich sehr froh, wenn ich mal etwas eindeutiger Schwarz/Weiß sehen könnte - leider bin ich der Meister der Schattierung..|supergri|supergri.
Eben ein echter Deutscher; ich drehe die Münze solange zwischen den Fingern, bis die Seiten nicht mehr zu unterscheiden sind..:m
Petri


----------



## Welpi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Der Lupus Ist ja grad in allen Medien ein heisses Thema...:

https://www.merkur.de/bayern/ein-opfer-eines-wolfsangriffs-erinnert-sich-8755501.html


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/panorama/radfahrer-zusammenstoss-wildschwein-not-32568018

Wäre noch schlimmer wenn das Wildschwein den armen Radler noch in den Po gebissen hätte...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

So vergrämt man hochwissenschaftlich/schützerisch korrekt zumindest jüngere Wölfe, schreien und Steine schmeissen:
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/ba...teinen-beschmissen-andre-klingenberger-349948


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

schmeisst man den Stein dann zu fest (kann ja vorkommen bei Angst) und der  junge Wolf verletzt sich, kann man zumindest in Niedersachsen in der Region Hannover den Rettungswagen für Wölfchen rufen (in wie weit es Rettungswagen für vom Wolf verletzte Nutztiere gibt, ist nicht bekannt): 
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...olfs-rettungswagen-niedersachsen-8234672.html

cool, für was es alles Geld gibt!

Vorbildlich!


----------



## phirania (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Wann werden die ersten Bordelle für Wölfe eröffnet....:q:q:q


----------



## wilhelm (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Alter Hut phirania, gab es schon 1841.
Johanna Wolf (Bordellbetreiberin), https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johanna_Wolf_(Bordellbetreiberin):vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

was ihr alles ausbuddelt ;-))


----------



## Ørret (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*

Ich habe manchmal Angst vor meiner Frau, aber doch nicht beim Nachtangeln
Falls bei mir in der Gegend irgendwann mal Wölfe auftauchen sollten dann nehme ich eben mein Weibchen mit zum Angeln, dann können die Biester das unter sich ausmachen.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Ørret schrieb:


> Falls bei mir in der Gegend irgendwann mal Wölfe auftauchen sollten dann nehme ich eben mein Weibchen mit zum Angeln, dann können die Biester das unter sich ausmachen.#6


:q:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schmeisst man den Stein dann zu fest (kann ja vorkommen bei Angst) und der  junge Wolf verletzt sich, kann man zumindest in Niedersachsen in der Region Hannover den Rettungswagen für Wölfchen rufen (in wie weit es Rettungswagen für vom Wolf verletzte Nutztiere gibt, ist nicht bekannt):
> https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales...olfs-rettungswagen-niedersachsen-8234672.html
> 
> cool, für was es alles Geld gibt!
> ...



Also der Wolfskrankenwagen ist ja wohl der Hammer, werden die Leute (Politiker) hierzulande immer bekloppter?
Da sitzen Kinder in baufälligen Schulen, Lehrer fehlen, von Digitalisierung keine Spur, aber Wolfskrankenwagen kaufen und in Bereitschaft halten!

Jürgen


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also der Wolfskrankenwagen ist ja wohl der Hammer, werden die Leute (Politiker) hierzulande immer bekloppter?
> Da sitzen Kinder in baufälligen Schulen, Lehrer fehlen, von Digitalisierung keine Spur, aber Wolfskrankenwagen kaufen und in Bereitschaft halten!
> 
> Jürgen



Da bin ich ganz und gar deiner Meinung!,!,! :c


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angst beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also der Wolfskrankenwagen ist ja wohl der Hammer, werden die Leute (Politiker) hierzulande immer bekloppter?
> Da sitzen Kinder in baufälligen Schulen, Lehrer fehlen, von Digitalisierung keine Spur, aber Wolfskrankenwagen kaufen und in Bereitschaft halten!
> 
> Jürgen



100% Zustimmung Jürgen#6
Völlig bekloppt.#q

Um Wölfe mach ich mir keinen Kopf,dann schon eher um eigene Artgenossen .................


----------

